# IUI Girls TTC Part 218



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

bookmarking


----------



## Bubblicious

Have we outgrown our old home already?!?

..................................................

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon


----------



## AmyBxxx

Catherine, I was diagnosed with PCOS years ago. All hormone levels in line with pcos and scan confirm cysts on ovaries. As well as other horrible symptoms: weight gain, unwanted hair, falling out hair where you do want it etc. 

Luckily that's all I've got. Have had a lap and dye to double check and all is clear. 

I'd be surprised if pcos went undiagnosed whilst under a speialist whilst ttc but if you are worried you could ask them to run the tests? 

I'm peed off I can't start straight away as smear test is due and they want me to do that, then take tablets to have an AF then start. It's all so overwhelming. Just taking it one step at a time. Didn't help that I came home and switched Jeremy Kyle on tv with all those who will never understand this absolute agony who seemed to be getting pregnant as soon as toothlessly smile at a fella. Grrr. 

Hope everyone's ok. Sorry fr all the 'me' posts I'm on my phone and can't scroll to read all the previous messages!! Xx


----------



## jack2009

Hey girlies,

Just thought i would show my face as havent been on for a while.

Sorry bout your negative catherine(

AFM well I have been struggeling alot with my 2nd negative result BUT I am coming round to the fact I just need to save save save and have a go at IVF again I think i am willing to sacrifice that its more money (actually makes me feel sick the amount it is) but here we go. Hopefully by the summer.

Wishing and Ruby good luck with scans.

Wolla hows you?

Everyone else hiya...been off for abit but gonna catch up with everyone xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, just a quick update from me...

14 day scan today, 1 of the follicles has grown to 19mm the other 2 didn't mature(the doctor was very happy with this as he said more than 1 is a risk of mulitples - however think I would've been happy with 3 mature follys!!) 

Lining is 9.6mm so got to take my pregynl trigger shot at 12pm tonight then going in for iui on Wed at 11.30am (DH going in at 9.30am)

Fingers crossed - i am feeling a bit nervous though as the nurse struggled to find my cervix last time and it was quite uncomfortable!!

Lots of hugs to all    xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

cupcake  hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## wolla

ugh cupcake - that all you need eh - a bad time with AF when you're feeling down anyhow.  Hope you're feeling better soon hun x x x x 

Jack - glad to hear you sounding a bit more positive.  I know what you mean - IVF is so expensive, especially when you have the donor sperm to buy on top of that - ouch!!  I'm not even considering it as we just don't have that sort of money - easy said now before we've really got going, but we've set a limit of 4 iui's and then calling it a day if it's not worked. Good luck with the saving x x 

Suzie - I got pg last time with just one 17mm follie, so your 19mm one sounds fab - good luck for basting, hope it's not too uncomfortable.

Amy - sorry you have to wait a bit to get started - the time will fly by tho and you'll be cycling before you know it.

Ruby & Wishing - not long til scans now? Good luck - and enjoy!! x x 

Thanks for comments on having scans etc without DH - Cupcake I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one.  It feels like he's detached enough from the whole process anyway, and I really want to feel like we're doing this together.  Although I do know that when (yes girls - WHEN!!) we get our BFP it won't matter a jot where he was on the day of IUI.  And the clinic mainly treat single ladies and same sex couples with IUI so they're not really going to bat an eyelid at little old me turning up on me own are they!!

Now for the big decision - socks ON or OFF for dildocam?  ;-) 

Wolla
x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Wolla - it's FAR too cold for socks off - leave them on! X


----------



## ruby1

Hello ladies - I am not having a very good time of it right now ! I know I shouldn't complain but I am feeling really awful tiredness and my whole body is aching, the BB are the worse !!  I cant move at all ! I have the scan on Thursday ... Will let you all know how I get on and I will keep my socks on just for a laugh and think of you all !! 

Sorry for lack of personals I am too ill to get a proper reply out :0( I will sleep and try later. Good luck to those testing and big hugs to everyone ... Xxx


----------



## KG

Well, I have to go for a smear this morning and, in the spirit of this thread, will be leaving my socks ON!

Kx


----------



## charlie321

Wolla  - you could always suprise the clinic nurses with some stockings!   

Cupcake - I hope you feel better soon. It sucks that nature can kick us when we're down with a bad af   . Treat yourself to something nice maybe?

Ruby - best of luck for your scan. Your symptoms are a good sign so hopefully will reassure you that all is well.x

Amy - I know what you mean about the Jeremy Kyle types   . I prefer the lie detecter ones when they realise their partners are morons   

Suziewong - good luck for basting tomorrow. Hope the trigger jab went ok and fingers crossed for your 2ww   

Charlie.x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all how is everyone?? 

Cupcake- sorry to hear your having a bad time of it my AF always floors me for at least 2 days 
Good luk to all the ladies gettin scanned and basted this week sorry can't read full personals as am on my phone... Hope you are all keeping well and taking care of yourselves! 

Afm- got basted on 4th and have had such a horrible time since the nurse tore my cervix wall and uterus with the tube and I act felt like I was in labor because the uterus was contracting trying to mend itself so I was out for two days only to get the cold yesterday and a thumping migraine today.... Not good xx

Love luck and loads of  to u all xx


----------



## shenagh1

lol just read charlies comment and thought of the other day at basting I was wearing boots under my trousers and had no tights so i put on knee high striped socks and DH dared me to keep them on to see if nurse would notice. However my luk being typical the consultant came in first and almost had a laughing fit at how stupid they looked lol scundered xxx


----------



## wolla

Ruby - don't feel bad - the first few weeks of PG are hard, no matter long you've struggled to get there.  Def a good sign that you're exhausted, and totally normal. x x 

Bubbs - smears don't seem too bad when you've been through a million scans and bastings do they lol - hope it's not too uncomfortable.

Charlie - what a good idea - that'd give them something to talk about wouldn't it, sitting there legs akimbo with a pair of fishnet stockings on lol.

Sheenagh - that's so funny (the knee high socks).  Oh poor you, sounds painful - hope you're feeling a bit better now.  Hope the 2ww not too stressful for you.

Well - scan was fine.  (socks were off btw - and toenails painted lol) The nurse was lovely - she was quite new and obviously just learning to use dildocam, but the consultant was there too.  Was a bit worried when she measured 3 follies at 12mm on my right ovary, and that was all she could find.  But then the cons took over and had a really good poke around in there (ouch :-( ) and remeasured one of the 3 at 16mm.  Took forever to find my left ovary, and there were no follies there at all.  Cons then said he was happy to go ahead with the lead follie at 16mm so just need to start the opk's in the morning.  

I asked about a trigger shot, and he said that if i really wanted it i could have it, but that he couldn't see the need because I should just ovulate naturally - so I'm just going to trust him on that.  

Had a HUGE barney with DH this morning, as he'd completely forgotten that I was going for scan so didn't even wish me luck or anything - then when I pulled him up on it he started shouting 'well I just forgot - I'm sorry" - so I left the house in tears then sent him a stroppy text after i'd dropped DS off at school.  Had just managed to compose myself on the 40 minute drive to the clinic when he phoned and asked me if I'd managed to calm down yet - couldn't see that he'd done anything wrong - which sent me over the edge again.  

Err - think I may be sightly hormotional......

Off out for a meal with a couple of friends who i've not seen in a while so really looking forward to that.

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, that sound bad, hun!  Hope you're feeling better soon and much luck for this cycle.

Cupcake & Ruby, hope you both feel better soon aswell.

Good luck for basting, SuzieWong.

Wolla, hope DH makes it up to you.

On another note, ladies, DH has never been to my scans or my basting as he works an hour away from the hospital and he gets paid hourly.  I'd never really thought about it before you all started chatting but I've got quite used to going on my own.

I'm off to acunpuncture tonight and hoping it will help to boost follie/lining growth for my first scan on Thursday.


----------



## wolla

Bubbs - enjoy your acupuncture.  That's good to know that you go alone to your scans etc - tbh, I felt very comfortable at the clinic today, the nurses were so nice - so it's made me a bit more relaxed about the whole thing.

Now just panicking that I'm going to ov over the weekend and cycle will be cancelled.


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. Was reading all your posts about socks on or socks off, and I must say its always socks on for me no matter how ridiculous they look. I hadn't even thought about it before, and was just thinking I wore a bright pink pair with pandas on them for my basting!!! I must have looked rather silly lol I must remember to put more thought into my sock choice next time.

Wolla - sorry you and DH had a bit of a row this morning, but this whole process is so stressful i'm sure everyone has to odd barny when going through this. I know I've been getting really irritated with my partner over the most stupid things since the weekend. (think it may have something to do with the progesterone pessaries. lol)

Bubbilicious - at what point in your cycle do you have acupuncture? I was planning to give it a try, but wasn't sure when the best time to do it was. I'm 5 days post basting today, so its too late now lol but would be nice to know, just in case. 

AmyB - how horrible you have to wait for your smear before starting, why don't you have it early? Results come through within a week usually. I have been having smears every 6 months for the past 4 years as had a few abnormal ones so had one a bit early before starting treatment. Which thankfully was normal.

Shenagh - Sorry to hear about your bad experience with basting, and then getting a cold and migrane on top. Hope you are feeling much better now. How's the 2ww going for you? I think I'm going crazy already lol.

Ruby - Good luck with the scan. I'm sure everything will be fine for you, and hope all of your pregnancy symptoms ease off soon.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Hope everyone else is doing well, and keeping strong. 

Well I had my basting 5 days ago now, and have been on the not so lovely progesterone pessaries since saturday. DP has been doing a great job of keeping my mind of things but I am still going a bit crazy. Still having a few little twinges, but nothing to complain about really as they are very mild. I'm dredding the end of this 2ww wait though, especially seeing as my clinic have told me not to test until the 21st, which is 18 days post basting. Seems a bit long to me I'm already thinking that I will test on 18th because I'm almost positive I won't hold out till then. I'm working nights this week so I'm hoping that that will keep my mind off things until friday morning when my shifts finish. Might have to treat myself to a spot of shopping at the weekend to keep my mind off things (any excuse eh lol). Think I'm gunna have a little nap now before work tonight, need my rest. Will try and have a catch up again tonight if there is a quiet point in the night. 

Enjoy the sunshine everyone. x x x x x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

I am always a socks on girl lol.  Doing a HPT today which will be 14dpiui.  Cant believe I have only tested once, very proud of myself haha!.  I will update in the morn x


----------



## shenagh1

hey,

DH goes to all scan with me however the only real reason is because a) i dont drive and b) our clinic only runs from 7.30am-9am so its before either of us work and we both head to work after it.. hospital is about a 20-30min drive and leaves us having to get up very early.... i never really take my socks off because feet freak me out lol but thats just me!!

pixi- im not too bad havent had time really to think about it, still staying positive though hopefully im testing 14 days after which leaves my otd on the 18th i think! do you all count the day of basting as day 1 or the following day? i normally cant hold out anyway it does my head in im usually testing around 11dpo..  very bad of me

wolla- sorry to hear about you and DH myself and DH had an argument last night over me not getting stressed and it only makes things worse!! i try to spend my time during the 2ww doing my own thing during the day. 

all of you ladies seem to be on pessaries but im not should i be worried about this?? what is it for and i wonder why im not on it?!

bubbs- how is acc going for you? i know a few women doing it and they feel a diff at start! what does it do?

ruby- good luck with your scan you'll do great hun.

amy b- smears are horrible but its nothing compared to the internal scanning i get every four days my body just gets used to having no invasion and it happens again!!

catherine- best of luck for your test hun hope it changes       

hope all are well
xx
shenagh


----------



## shenagh1

JUST UPDATING
XxX

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon


----------



## hopingagain

Good Luck with the test Catherine I am gonna do my first one in the morning to which will be day 13 cant wait anymore. I know shoot me down now lol! 

Sorry no personnals just having a quick read in work before I go home. Hopefully internet will be back up and running by next Tuesday at home so I can keep up with you all xxxx


----------



## hopingagain

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March

Just added myself hope thats ok x


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck, Catherine and Hoping!

Pixie, I have acupuncture every week through my cycle except for the last week of the 2ww [by then, what's done is done]. I only started last cycle and apparently, I should have had one session on the day of basting but I had it the day after. Also, my acupuncturist asked me if I wanted to put off my last IUI as acunpuncture does not work immediately.

Shenagh, I'm not sure if it's having that much effect. Apparently, it should help to normalise hormone/organ function in the body. For my first IUI, I didn't have it and my follies were slow-growing and I had to trigger ovulation so I was basted CD21 and my cycle ended up being 43 days. With my second IUI, I had a natural surge, I was basted CD13 and my cycle was 30 days ... a coincidence? I'm not sure. All I know is that my SIL swore that when she finally tried acupuncture whilst ttc, this resulted in my nephew [born 15 years after their first].

Also, I was given progesterone pessaries as a matter of course in my clinic. However, I have had low-ish progesterone levels in two previous tests so I think it is good for me to have it. Also, it helps to prolong the luteal phase if your AF arrives early after ovulation or if you tend to spot before AF arrives. So if you don't have these issues then you probably don't really need it.


----------



## KG

Catherine, and hoping, wishing you all loads of luck for testing. Wishing for good news for you both.

Shanagh, my clinic don't do pessaries either. I wonder a bit whether it would have helped last month if I'd had them, but didn't have them on the cycle when I conceived ds either, so can't complain, really.

Ruby, sorry you're suffering, but all signs of a healthy pregnancy so positive in some ways! Good luck for your scan on Thurs.

Wolla, I've had to do scans without dh this time round. It bothered me a bit at first as first time we went to everything together as appts were in the evening. Not sure how I'd feel if dh wasn't there for basting, though, although it was something we considered last time due to lack of alternative childcare for ds. Sounds like we are similar - 4 goes of IUI for us too, then that is it.

Loads of positive thoughts to all those on 2ww, I'm getting a bit lost with where everyone is up to.

Kx


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Hi All 

New to the boards but some may have chatted to me in the Chatroom.

Currently on 2ww for 3rd IUI, test date 16th March.  Having a rough time with work, family etc and stressed out so not feeling too positive. Fingers crossed though

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello ladies 

I am soooo sorry I haven't been on for ages, I can't seem to manage staying up past 8 at the moment!! I am also finding work tough going at the moment (i am a teacher) as we have parents evenings so some late nights which are a nightmare. 

I have been thinking of you all and I am sending you all        for testing, basting, scans, waiting or whatever stage you are at. 

I am just counting the days till my scan (18th). 

sorry for being so lame with the personals, I will try and get back on top of it soon!! 

Hugs to everyone 

K x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Suziwong - good luck with basting. x 

Catherine and Wishing - Good luck with testing tomorrow. x 

Ruby - I hope you are feeling a bit better soon but as the others say its a good sign.x x

Wolla - My DH only comes normally for the basting otherwise I go on my own, when I was doing IVF the nurse suggested that I come on my own as it wasn't much point DH sitting in the waiting room whilst I had my scan. xx

Bubbs - Good luck for Thursday, I should be having my first scan on Thursday too, so we will be cycle buddies. x 

Shenagh - How you feeling hun? 

Littlerachy - Welcome and good luck. x 

Pixi - Good luck with the night shifts. x 

AFM - Got sore throat and can't wait to go to bed as had very little sleep last night. Due to have first scan Thursday and I will as always keep my socks on. xxx 

Love to all
Moo. x


----------



## Bubblicious

Morning Ladies,

Welcome, Rachy and good luck.

Catherine, I hope you're okay this morning.

Good luck for your scan on Thursday, Mina-Moo. I'm a bit nervous about mine as I didn't have any follies at this stage last cycle. I'm hoping that my body responds better to Clomid each subsequent month I take it .

Cupcake, it is expensive but I hope the acupuncture helps us towards our BFPs.

There was a period a while back when ten of my family/friends announced pregancies over a five month period. It was a tough time and when the tenth person told us [my SIL] and both DH and I said "congrats" my BIL [who is a bit of a a£$e] said "is THAT it?!?". Well, sorry we didn't scream and jump up and down with joy but it was their happy news, not ours[!]. Anyway, all those babies bar two have arrived. One was due last Saturday and another is due in a couple of weeks. I'm still waiting to hear ALL about those[!]. BTW, I haven't told any of these friends/family about our struggles ... I don't want their pity. Okay [deep breath] ... sympathetic rant over . So, I don't think you're jealous and I know how you're feeling.

I've been putting my life on hold, too. I have been putting looking for a new job off because of ttc and now the IUI but I am so bored and demotivated at work and have been for at least a year. I've put off joining the gym as annual memberships are cheaper but I'm expecting not to use it so much when I'm pregnant. I've been putting off holidays as I want to do everything right during pregnancy and I don't want to risk having to fly in the first and last semester ......

Lots of    to all.


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Just a quick update.  I will catch up with posts later.

Got a BFN this morn, was kind of expecting it after getting a BFN at 11dpiui, just feel let down after DH producing 80 million washed sperm.  Just dont want to tell family, couldnt hide miscarriages and infertility from them after 4 years TTC, would b easier if they didnt know.  Just want AF to show and get started with next IUI now 

Boobs r still sore grrr, have been for 14 days.  Do I just sto the progesterone supps and wait for AF.  How long does it usually take for AF to arrive? naturally AF would arrive by tomorrow.

BIG   ladies

Hoping Good Luck in testing hun.  I   that u got a better result x


----------



## KG

Catherine, I am so sorry it wasn't better news for you today. I don't know about the progesterone, but prob best to give your clinic a ring?

Take care of yourself, hun.

Kx


----------



## hopingagain

So sorry to read it was a BFN for you Catherine, take care xx


----------



## hellsbells26

So sorry Catherine


----------



## wolla

Catherine - so sorry it wasn't better news for you this morning - even though you were expecting it.  Big hugs.

Cupcake - you're not alone with how you feel.  When we were trying for DS all of our friends announced pg's and then most had their 2nd too while we were still trying.  Last year I spent a week crying after my cousin announced she was expecting her 2nd - our boys are the same age and we've become really close since they were born.  At the point she announced that, we thought we'd never be able to afford to have any more treatment, and it was really hard.  And for your friends to keep rubbing your nose in the fact that they only started trying because of your problems I think is just horrible of them.  You might find it easier once the baby arrives - i always find babies a lot easier to deal with than pregnant women, as you just can't help but the baby once it arrives.  Good luck with the clomid - fingers crossed you won't need to use the injectables cos you'll get your BFP x x 

Bubbs - it's hard isn't it feeling that your whole life's on hold.  I'm quite glad that we've had to set our limit to be honest - I know that if we get to IUI #4 and it doesn't work, it'll be hard to accept, but at least it's final, and we'll be able to move on and enjoy what we've got.  


Those that use OPK's - how often do you test?  I'm planning on doing 1st thing and then mid afternoon so I don't miss my surge.

I was out last night, but DH was being nicer than normal when i got back - think he was shocked earlier when he'd said 'well the scan didn't hurt did it' - and I'd told him how bloody painful it was while they dug around in there for about 25 minutes looking for my elusive left ovary - he was very nice to me after that ;-)

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Sorry about the BFN, Catherine  . You should stop the prgesterone now and AF will arrive anywhere from 1-3 days after.  The first month I waited almost a week for AF to arrive but that was just me ... my consultant said that I was "unusual".  The last time, AF arrived two days after I stopped progesterone.  I wish you better luck with the next cycle.

Wolla, I use my clear blue fertility monitor and I just poas first thing everyday from CD9.  Glad DH is being nicer to you.


----------



## jack2009

Ah catherine so sorry it didnt work this time( Wish you luck, when do you start again?

Well ladies its true everyone seems to be getting pregnant so cupcake i can deffinatley relat I have had 3 friends tell me they are pregnant this week with the last one being about an hr ago it doesnt half kick you when your down


----------



## Missy123

Hello ladies hows it all going? Sorry i've not been on much but i've been busy decorating and then doing research into different things e.g fridge freezers, car insurance, tv's etc for everyone as i seem to be the only one with internet. Been going on sites and getting confused on what i'm looking for as so much to find!  
5 things sorted only 2 left to find.   
So much has happened on here you even moved home! Hopefully i will be able to keep up abit better now.

So sorry for the BFN's while i've been AWOL hope you are doing ok girls.    It's so cruel.
Good luck to you who are having tx at the moment or on the 2ww.   
Hope the 1st scans go well for Ruby and anyone else who got a BFP.   

Catherine -    sorry for your BFN.    Hope your mum is doing ok.

I'm in between tx at the moment hoping to start again when AF comes next which will be about 2nd April.   
    love to you all and welcome to any newbies, hope to get to know you soon.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie as I am at work.

Sorry for the BFN Catherine  

Hi to everyone else and hope u r all ok.

Been for my basting today, not as bad as last time, found my cervix easier this time but had a bit of a problem with the tube. Never mind it's done now and just need to keep fingers crossed. 

xx


----------



## suziewong

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March


----------



## ruby1

Catherine - I am really sorry about your BFN ... you are such a nice person, I am sure good things happen to good people, it will happen for you. are you going to have a break before you start again ? xxx

Cupcake/Bubblious - I have been feeling the same as you work and home wise for over three years ! I was (and still am) always living month to month, AF and BFN each month. Not wanting to leave work and get another job 'just in case it might happen' waiting to book the exotic holidays until AF comes to see me ! Drowning my sorrows each AF then back on a healthy one and turning down dinners, night outs and even and trips to theme parks, 'just in case' ! your not alone on that one.. i know how you feel, there is not much we can do apart from get on with it, no one else unless your in this situation, not matter what they say. I also had the added pressure of family desparatly wanting me to have a child ... I have not told anyone about TX and they wanted to send me to a witch doctor (not really a witch doctor a herbalist lol) , so i went and they said  i had a inflammatry issue in my liver,  after just taking my pulse ..which i knew was cock and bull because i had already been to the hospital for tests !!  I actually stopped TTC for a two months last year november and december, trying to take the dreaded 'relax and it will happen advice' before i went for the IUI... we travelled to india and had loads of dinner parties, and general non TTC fun... (even though we had already thought we had the 'last' big holiday together before a baby about 4 times !) I dont know maybe the break did help, at least not have the pressure, maybe not actually with my fertility but with my mind ..!  

Suziewong - Glad the Basting went well !! xx

Wishing - I know how you feel ! get some rest and no heaving lifting ! Just take advantage as much as you can, I am trying to !

Pixie - Hope your doing ok ? Your nearly half way there girl ! xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I am finding it hard to perform simple tasks these days, I suppose another good sign ?!! Its the scan tomorrow, I will be 6W+2D . so thats Post BFP 2WW for scan done ! I pray everyday and am very thankful that the little jelly bean has stuck ... I am really very nervous about the scan. Did another test yesterday, tesco cheapo and it came up straight away before the control line so thats a good sign as well... everyday is a battle at the moment, walking on egg shells and because i generally feel awful, sorry to complain I am very happy about these symptoms and the reason why I have them, i just did not realise it would be this bad !  xxx 

Sending baby dust to EVERYONE !!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi there, 
I hope you don't mind me joining you again? I've taken a break from treatment since October, not really through choice but because of a persistent cyst that won't go anywhere! I've been keeping an eye on here though, and just want to say that I completely agree that there seems to be people getting pregnant in every part of my life, apart from in my house! I also agree that it's so hard not to put your life on hold, I'm desperate to leave my job and have been for about 18 months but that would mean I'd have to wait a year before getting maternity pay... Little did I know I could have settled in to a new job by now! Anyway enough ranting from me! Lack of personal messages this time as I'm struggling to catch up with you all from my iPhone, sorry.
As for me, I'm currently injecting every other day with 
Menopur and expect basting to be next weds 16th. Trying to stay much more relaxed for IUI no 2, and keeping positive. 
Thinking of everyone TTC and let's all keep as positive and happy as possible, who knows by Xmas we may all have bambinos! 
Xx


----------



## KG

Awww, ladies, what you have been talking about is just the same for me - staying in jobs, putting off holidays, even not doing up some bits of the house in case we need to turn spare rooms into baby rooms   You really feel like your whole life is taken over by tx and you can't plan anything without taking it into consideration. My sisters offered me a spa day last Sept for my 40th and I haven't taken them up on it yet in case I get pg (they don't know we're ttc or our problems), so I just have to keep putting them off and feel they must think I'm really ungrateful. This month, however, we decided against back to back tx as we had the chance for a weekend away on our own (first time we'll have been alone together without ds). I think this is the first time we've put us before ttc. In some ways it helps that we now have an end point in mind (only having 2 more goes at IUI), although at the same time, its scary that it might soon be all over for good for us. 


Most of my friends are people I've met since having ds as we moved just before he was born, so they all have LOs the same age. Now they all have no 2 and some no 3 as well. It's really tough, esp when you get embroiled in conversations about 'planning the age gap' between LOs. My two closest old school friends both have LOs the same age as well, but now both have new babies too. I can't tell you how many times I've stuck a happy smile on my face to wish them good luck. (I am happy for them, just sad for me.) I do feel grateful to have ds and don't wish to upset anyone ttc no1.
Wish I had some answers, but I guess the fact that we all feel like this must mean its normal    (or we're all v odd together   )


Ruby, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow. 


Katie Kate, welcome!


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## shenagh1

evening all,

welcome katie kate- best of luck with you tx

catherine- dont know if i mentioned already but sorry to hear of your BFN  

pixie- hows the wait going are you starting to go mad yet... im not so bad!! just taking each day at a time after the accident in the hospital i dont know if that affects me.. so pulling my hair out either way...
ruby- i know the feeling of family sitting waiting on you to announce your pregnant or pressuring.. no pressuring is the wrong word for my family, my dad and mum have both come from big families... im on of 6 (should have been  although my parents know about our treatment as they we are very close my dad gets a little over excited each time we get to basting.. e.g last time he bought bibs.. time before a christening mug and plate.. he has also spent the past two years collecing disney kenley plates for my "nursery" as he is a very good artist he also spends most of his time planning what disney characters he will paint on the wall.. the man is nuts and it breaks my heart telling him it was a BFN every time!!!
a friend of mine has just had a baby girl the same time as my SIL and hubbys cousin (all within a few weeks) and i fear going online now most days as their facebooks etc are FILLED with baby talk 

any who rant over... it will be our turn soon ladies... cant wait to have a little one to call my own though...

xxx love luck and loads of     and     to all xxx


----------



## shenagh1

just a quick one... has anyone heard from jodie lately?? missing her on this thread  x

oohh AND ruby good luck tomorrow hun xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quickie before bed...

Catherine - I'm so sorry to hear that it was a BFN. Hope you're ok. Xxxx

Talking about everyone being pregnant I have no less than 6 friends who are pregnant at the moment - all of them got pg within a year and 2 ha the AUDACITY to moan about how long it took them to TTC!!!! They know my problems and everything we have been through. Some people are just selfish beyond words. 

I have people who ring and tells me of everyone who is pregnant. I know she wants us to have a baby but I doubt I'll catch it by phone...


----------



## pixie22

Hi all just a quick one as I'm at work. 

Catherine - sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope for better news for you next cycle. 

Shenagh - Yes I'm going mad, not handling this 2ww thing well. Still having a few little twinges here and there, so starting to think it probably hasn't worked for us this time. Think I'm going to be a bit naughty and test a few days early on the 18th (which is 14 days post insem.) I dont know why my clinic gave us a 18 day wait. Try not to pull your hair out too much, I know easier said than done. I've got a full weekend planned and arranged things to do on my days off work next week to keep me busy and keep my mind on this horrid wait! wouldn't it be so much nicer if we could know instantly?? lol I'm realy hoping you get a BFP!!! 

Ruby - Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!   

I've been reading all of your posts about not planning holidays, and not wanting to change jobs! I know exactly how you all feel. I actually changed jobs just before we started ttc and was worrying so much about my entitlement to maternity pay, that was over 2 years ago now. I'm finding work so hard at the moment, I work on a postnatal ward so I'm surrounded by new born babies and happy new mums all the time.  And the fact that alot of my friends and family are either pregnant or have just had babies I seem to be surrounded by them all the time! I keep getting asked that question "when are you going to hurry up and have a baby" all the time, and its really gettiing to me. I always use the same "soon" answer, which kills me, I really thought I would be a mummy by now!!! Anyway so much for the short post lol Sorry if I have missed anyone. Good luck to everyone x x x x


----------



## hopingagain

Hopefully this is gonna work of my phone again! Sorry for lack of personals it's just my phone is so slow! 

Ruby good luck for your scan today.

AFM I did a test this morning, OTD is not till Saturday though... And it was a BFP! 
My emotions at the moment are all over the place...scared and excited at the same time! I won't quite believe the result until saturday but it is day 14 now so I am hoping it's a definite result! 

Internet will be up and running on Tuesday hopefully at home so will be able to post more to support you guys xxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Congrats Hoping again   Delighted for you. 

Can I be nosy and ask 2 questions
How long after your trigger did you have IUI?
Did you have any pessaries/ injections post IUI/during the 2ww?

Ruby - hope the scan went well for you today.

Suzie    for 2ww.

Hello and   to everyone else

Hels


----------



## hopingagain

Hi Hels

I had my IUI 36 hours exactly after trigger. I had injectables before and aspirin for my blood clotting problem and then the lovely pessaries during the 2ww and up to 12 weeks now. Your not being nosy at all lol. 

xxxx


----------



## wolla

Hoping - that's fantastic news, am soooooooo happy for you         Well done.  

Pixie - sorry the 2ww's dragging for you - hope your plans take your mind off it

no surge for me yet :-( I just hope it happens later today or first thing in the morning, or that's it for this cycle

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Hoping - Huge congratulations!        
Sorry if the smilies are overboard but i just learnt how to do the moving thing!!

I've been keeping up with the posts and want to say that I also find it hard with other people's pgs and the family pressure to have a baby   . Only one friend and 2 work colleagues know that I'm having tx but I'm worried that I'll get questions soon about why I'm not really visiting the couples that are pg or have just had a baby   . The truth is I just can't face it, it breaks my heart. When I went to see my niece for the first time I was all smiles and happy (and I was genuinely happy for my brother and sil) but I broke down afterwards and I feel I just need to protect myself from the pain. It's so great to be able to talk openly to you all as you understand     

Also my one and only true friend (the one that knows) has added pressure by saying that she'll think I'm selfish if I don't visit her as much when she has her own baby (she's not ttc but will prob do soon). We are as close as sisters but I'm now really worried about the future of our friendship. 
Sorry that was all about me    but I had to get it off my chest (been feeling a bit down lately - can you tell?!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sorry about the me post again but you guys are so great and the only ones I can talk to about this stuff (no pressure   )

Charlie.x


----------



## charlie321

Wolla - just saw your post. Really hope you get your surge and you don't have to cancel the cycle. I'll keep my fingers crossed     .x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Hoping again. I'm obsessed with no of hours between trigger and basting at the minute - I was basted 36 hours after in January and I'm convinced it was too late - felt like I was ovulating about 17 hours after trigger. 

Just had a phone call from my clinic - telling me to pick up Prog pessaries. Woo-hoo. They have stopped using them as they had too many complaints but feel they helped me last year.

can I ask why do you stay on them until 12 weeks? My clinic stpos them on BFP. When I was pregnant with the boys the consultant let me stay on them for an extra 2 weeks as I was afraid to stop them.

Wolla -    that your surge comes today

Charlie - Sorry you're feeling down    
Hels


----------



## Katie Kate

Charlie, just wanted to say I know exactly how u feel. When my best friend at work told me she was pregnant I totally stole the limelight and broke down in tears. I ended up telling her everything and she was my rock for 7 months until she went on maternity leave! Also I have a close group of friends who all know what's going on withy treatment, but when one announced she was pregnant I didn't take it very well (got v drunk and cried a lot), everyone is now very careful what they say around me, which I'm not soured good or bad! It's hard, I would not wish the feelings I have on any one, but people don't seem to realise how jelous we get and sometimes things get rubbed in our faces! X


----------



## charlie321

Hells and Katie - thanks   . 

Katie - I go along with everything you've said. It's like if someone was single, I would never dream of rubbing it in their face cos I'm married so why rub in my face that I have no baby?! Grr   ! 

On the other hand girls, please don't think I'm not pleased about a bfp for anyone here as I really am happy to hear about them all and they give me hope that I may be lucky one day...so bring on the bfps! There's hopefully a few more to come soon   .


----------



## ruby1

Hey all, just a quick one ... everything went well ! All I saw was a little blob, but it had a heartbeat ! That was amazing to see ! I have to go back in two weeks, as the doctors said they want to see more and it was still early in the pregnancy ... I am off to bed for a rest, be back on later xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Argh, FF lost my long post so just a quick one from me for now.

Congrats, Hoping .

So glad the scan went well, Ruby.

I had my scan this morning and I have lots of small follies [which is what a normal scan at this stage should show ... at last my body seems to be responding to the Clomid  !] so I have to go back on Monday for another scan to see how many have grown. Hopefully, there'll be more than one this time but not so many that we have to abandon.

It's made me think that perhaps a 4th go at IUI [instead of IVF, if we fail this time but hopefully we won't ] might be worth it now that Clomid seems to be working for me.

How did your scan go, Mina-Moo?

Hello everyone else.


----------



## broody23

Hi

I hope you don't mind me joining your post. We have been thinking about icsi with egg share but we are now contemplating trying medicated IUI with donor sperm first. I don't really know a lot about the IUI process as have been researching ivf/icsi/egg share, etc. Whichever treatment we decide upon we would be using Bourn hall in Cambridge, so it would be nice to hear from anyone having IUI done there. Although any info on the whole process would be really helpful.

Congrats on all the bfps and good luck to every one in the 2ww.

Broody xxxx


----------



## wolla

Ruby - that's fab.  so exciting.  hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy your pregnancy x x 

Bubbs - good to hear you sounding positive  good luck with your next scan hope you've got just the right amount of lovely follies growing in there.  what dose of clomid are you on?

Have been feeling really miserable today - become totally obsessed with opk's and have been poas far more often than is necessary lol.  no surge so far.  

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome, Broody.

Wolla, I've only ever been on 50mg but my consultant was happy with the one good follie I got each previous cycle [although I'd hoped for more targets]. Hope you get your LH surge soon.

Cupcake, I think you'll be okay with taking laxatives/ stool softener before your basting as technically, you're not pregnant until sperm meets egg. Also, try Senokot Hi-Fibre drink whilst on the progesterone to make going easier. It's fine to use during pregnancy.


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

welcome Broody, this thread is really supportive, glad you have joined us. I am currently in my 2ww of 2nd IUI cycle. If you want any info just ask as all the girls will be happy to share their experiences.

Ruby - so pleased for you, bet you are over the moon!

Hoping - so pleased for you too!! It gives me great hope when I hear of BFP on this thread!!

Wolla, sorry you are feeling down   

Bubbs - good luck with your next scan 


Just a quick question  - did any of you feel the catheter inside your uterus during your IUI procedure. Although it didn't hurt I felt as if I could feel 'prodding' during mine on Wednesday and i didn't get any cramping like they said I would -was just curious if anyone else had the same feeling/ no cramping.

xxx


----------



## wolla

well after a morning of comparing lines and not being quite sure if i'd surged or not - went out and bought a pack of clearblue digital opks (and what a pallaver that was - 1st chemist didnt' have any - 2nd chemist had 2 on the shelf both out of date so couldn't sell them to me - so had to go to the next town to the little boots there which thankfully had some in).  Came up with a lovely smiley face so phoned the clinic and I have to be there for 3pm today.  I questioned the timing as it seems too soon to me, but he told me that the sperm will live up to 5 days (really?? even frozen sperm??) anyway - just going to have to bite the bullet and go with it.  

sorry for me post - need to leave in 5 mins - am excited now.

Wolla
x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Wolla

Delighted that things worked out for you. Good luck with the basting.   

I'm still sniffing!!!! I thought AF was on her way but no show yet. Prob show over weekend and then I can start injecting. Getting really impatient.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## broody23

Good luck wolla

Thanks for all the welcomes.

This is probably a dumb question but here goes: on a medicated IUI is everyone given clomid to regulate their cycle? 
Also, is £300 cheap for an IUI drugs package or would I be better to source the drugs myself?

Broody xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Oh good, Wolla. I hope the basting went well. Apparently, it's better for the sperm to be in the right place before the egg is released. And yes, I've been told it can live from 3-5 days once inside.

Broody, not all ladies are given Clomid on a medicated IUI cycle. I think it depends on how your body reacts to the drugs. I am on Clomid and for that, Ovitrelle [HCG trigger injection] and Cyclogest [progesterone pessaries], I pay about £80.

Hells, hope AF arrive soon so that you can start injecting.

Hope you all have good weekends.


----------



## wolla

Broody - welcome.  think it depends what drugs your having.  i'm just on clomid and was given a prescription - only cost £2 odd for a cycle's worth.  if you do source them urself try asda pharmacy as they have a non profit policy on all fertility drugs.

basting went well. bit painful at first til she loosened the speculum a bit.  OTD 27th March - 16 days yeah right ;-)  we'll actually be on hol the last week of 2ww and get home on 26th so we've agreed that we'll test when we get home. will prob have agood idea by then anyway cos i always spot from day 26.  

wolla x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Girls, I'm new to this community, still working the whole thing out. 

We are currently having stimulated IUI with clomid and puregon injections for follicle growth, and controlled ovulation with HCG injection. Had 1st cycle last month but got BFN   

We've continued straight into 2nd cycle, currently on day 10. Been for follicle scans, been told I have a 'persistant follicle' on the left side from last months TX and the two on the right side have stopped growing due to this giant persistant follicle inhibiting their growth. Been told to up the puregon dose to 100 iu and take it everynight instead of every other night. Another scan sunday to see if they have responded and grown. Cycle will be cancelled if they haven't  

Anyone else experienced such a thing?

Any advise or friendly chit chat regarding this?

Thanks


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Thanks for good lucks. Sadly pmt is rearing it's ugly head and I'm losing the boob ache. Still. Not over til whoever it is sings. Love and hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Morning all! 
Suzie... My last basting didn't hurt and I didn't feel it, or get cramps after, but it was unsuccessful! 
I too have a persistent cyst that I have had for at least 6 months, it delayed my treatment but now clinic have decided I should carry on with it, and if it doesn't go by may (or I fall pregnant) than I'll have a laparoscopy. I don't think cysts are too much to worry about but they are a pain!

Afm I had my day 9 scan yesterday and I have 1 follicle at 13mm, two at 12, two at 11 and some small ones. I'm a bit worried I might be over stimulating and have to abandon, any one got a clue if this is normal? Will go back on mon and hopefully 1 or 2 will have taken over, and then insem on weds. Fingers crossed. 
Taken my mind off things by a trip to Dorset this weekend, the sun is shining so off for a lovely walk along the coast in a bit (after bacon and eggs!) 
Have a good weekend people xxx


----------



## aimees

Hi all
Sorry have been a bit AWOL this week been having a hard week, the new clinic have diagnosed low ovarian reserve on toP of the possible mild endo. Was not too worried about the ovarian reserve test as I always resonded well to stims and seemed to have lots of follies so that what a shock. Don't seem to have ovulated this month for the first time ever and a bit worried the 3 goes of iui used up all the remaining eggs! The good news is the doc thinks we can improve the situation with supplements for two to three months then onto ivf. It's going to be a hard wait. 

But enough about me. Catherine I'm so so sorry about your bfn. I know it's a bitter disappointment but I do think you'll get there in the end Hun xx

Everyone sorry I can't do personals but there's just so much to catch uP on. 

And everyone else - I read all your stories on the way to the gym this morning and I had more than a tHan a tear in my eye. You are all so brave and strong and I think ultimately that can make all the difference. I totally know how you all feel, I have put my life entirely on hold. I don't like going out so much because I don't really drink and some of our friends are expecting, but also because i have lost a lot of pleasure in life and in socialising. I have little interest in a career anymore and can't
find a job don't seem to be bothered either so I just temp in fairly boring admin jobs and dream About being a mummy. I'm terrified it won't happen to me and truly believe there is something very wrong with me and my body and that basically all my friends are better than me.


----------



## aimees

Stupid phone I couldn't finish my message. Just wanted to say specifically to the girl who's friend said she would consider her selfish (sorry I remember the message but don't specifivvaly remember the person and I'm kn my phone)  I'm so sorry Hun what an awful thing to say. I actully think you should try talking to her because that kind of thing can fester. She doesn't understand, but I'm sure sh cares a lot about you. Xx


----------



## aimees

hi cupcake thanks so much for your message. I know what you mean, dreading hte bbq season this summer as our friends who always give bbqs are pg with twins and due in July. So I think I'm going to have to find excuses cos I'm not putting myself through that. I can't really drink much anymore because I feel guilty so that's one pleasure gone. Bah! What a life. I do think you will get there though cupcake, you are obviously a very strong person and you're still young, this will happen to you. 
Xx


----------



## shenagh1

evening ladies,

how is everyone 
aimee- big hug, this year seems to be getting harder the longer it goes on for me, all the waiting and everyone around you getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and its not good, i havent been in work all this week took it off as part of my 2ww and the good it has done me to just sit in the house getting my head around things i DREAD going back on monday!
its good news that they think ivf will work better though alot of places over here choose to waste your money than actually do anything for you..

how is every one else.. 

how are you cupcake?? and all the ladies stimming or waiting like myself.. welcome to all the newbies 

afm-day 8 or 9 i dont know which way to count it lol.. have been dosed all week with the cold and mild cramps, but today got a lovely surprise from DH... a new purple blackberry so now i can proper log onto website anytime i like  yeaa!!
fingers still crossed for this one working! 
wakened this morning to another lovely site weather wise....SNOW!!!!! in the middle of march its ridiculus had to break out the polo necks and cardigans again lol

love luck and plenty of        to you all xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Aimees  I just wanted to say hi and give you big   as you sound like you are havig a really tough time at the minute.

I think you have described how many of us feel. In this past few months I have become almost like a hermit and totally disinterested in work - I almost take panic attacks when I think I shouldn't be here - I just want to be at home with my babies. It all feels so unimportanat.

The only thing that keeps me going is knowing that things can turn so quickly. In January 2010 I was feeling miserable - my mum had died after a horrible battle with cancer - I had taken a few months off work so I could look after her as she wanted to stay at home. All of a sudden she was gone and life felt so empty and lonely- I never felt so sad. Then in February, my second IUI worked and I became pregnant with our boys and I entered the happiest few weeks of my life.

Things will turn around again for me and for you and for all of us. This blinking TTC is a horrible slog and a total hellhole at times but hopefully some day soon we'll all come out the other side and the sun will shine for us and our partners - (Sorry it that sounds like cheesy lyrics but its what I keep telling myself) Keep your chin up. Keep believing.

I too am considering IVF if this cycle of IUI doesn't work. I had my AMH assessed and it was lower than I would have liked. I have read up on AMH a bit since and have decided not to panic as as far as I can see the jury really does seem to be out on how useful AMH levels are - some leading clinics don't rate them at all. I also remember someone telling me that it is quite normal to have an odd month when you don't ovulate. Perhaps as cupcake has suggested stress may have played a part or if you recently had a stimulated IUI maybe this has knocked your normal cycle out of kilter. I normally ovulate around day 13-14 but this month after IUI last month I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate until day 18 or 19 - I had actually given up pOAS so I don't know for sure.

Anyways take it easy  
Hels


----------



## wolla

Aimees -   sorry you're feeling so down.  I had my Amh tested before we got started, and the cosultant recommended that we go straight to IVF - however, like Hellsbells I read up on it and the jury is most definitely out on that, and in fact a lot of info seems to suggest that someone with low Amh wouldn't be suitable for IVF because they wouldn't respond well enough.  I insisted on going ahead with IUI with clomid as when we were having tx first time round my ovaries were always behind where they should've been until I was put on clomid , so although my amh was never tested back then I'm certain that it was the same then as it is now - and sure enough I responded well again this time with clomid.  so please don' t count yourself out of the game because of it.  And NEVER ever think that you're not as good as anyone else x x x x

AFM - DS climbed into our bed this morning, laid his head on my tummy and said "you're growing me a baby in there aren't you mummy" - so finger's crossed he's got some sort of sixth sense ;-)


----------



## aimees

Hi Shenagh, are u based in Scotland? My Dh is from Glasgow I love it up there.we went to skye last year was absolutely beautiful. Only downer was i thought he was going to propose and trekked all the way up a mountain in the rain thinking he was gonna do it on the top we just turned around again and trekked down. It took him another 4 months to get round to it lol! Anyhoo Glad u managed to get a good break from work. I'm a bit behind but are u 8-9 days into the 2ww? Ooh Hun big good luck hug from me    

Hellsbells am so sorry for u what a horrible 2010 u had and am just so glad glad that u are able to keep going. I do believe that if you are persistent and strong it can be achieved. Dh's boss is 40 and had quite a few m/cs which is tragic but they wont do any treatment like ivf or iui because they Are too scared. I think that is so sad  because it might work for them but they can't face doing it, her Dh refuses to go to the doctor so would never ever be willing to have to go through what men have to do in that little room. You just have to do these things sometimes  to get where you  want to be. 

Ladies - am loving the smilies on this site. This is how I have probably looked lately   

 xx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey 

On quite late tonight couldn't sleep. I live in ireland but scotland I hear are getting the snow far worse than we are.. I'm not sure what day I am basted on the 4th march so what day does that make me I'm assuming its 8 lol feeling very blonde tonight must be tired.. Quick question I seem to be having a light very pale pink\peach dischargy thing (sorry tmi) when on loo not a lot though could AF be here already? Not on any pessaries? Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, it could be implantation bleeding as this can happen anywhere from 6DPO to 14DPO.  I really hope it is  .

Aimees, sorry you are feeling low  .  It is tough once you've been ttc for a while  At first, you think it'll just happen then you get to a point when you start to worry and then to a point where it becomes all-consuming.  Thank goodness for FF, otherwise, this journey would feel so much more lonely.  

AFM, I have my second scan and another acupuncture session tomorrow.  My CBFM hasn't detected high levels of oestrogen yet but I'm still hoping that a couple of my follies have grown.  If this IUI fails, we are facing the decision of IUI #4 or IVF#1  .  I'm hoping it's not something we'll have to think about  .

   to all.


----------



## aimees

Ah thanks Wolla. My prob is I think about this whole fertility thing ALL the time I don't even have the job to distract me. It's not healthy. That is amazing about your Ds! Do you think you could be pg right now?? Omg that would be strange but fantastic and hope it is true. 

Bubbs my fingers are crossed for you right now.   

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Morning ladies how are you all doing? DH has had 2 weeks off work so hardly been on and i have missed lots on here and i think it's impossible to try and catch up with it all. I have really missed you all and feel like a bit of my life has been missing being away from you all.   
The whole thing has still been on my mind constantly like someone said it is with you from when you wake up til you go back to sleep again there's no escaping from it for us is there? 
Sorry aimees and anyone else feeling extra down at the moment.   
cupcake - Sorry the price of the drugs were a shock but you hopefully won't need them.  
Hope all your journeys will work out and thinking of you all.   
Will i have any buddies for my next cycle about 5th April? Hopefully i will be able to keep up again as DH goes back to work tomorrow. xx


----------



## ruby1

Hey all, just a quick one ...

I understand how you all feel, I was TTC for 4 years before I got a bfp, I went through all the same as you, life on hold, upset when others get pregnant, feeling worthless and a failure at times. Please do not give up hope, I am proof that it can and WILL happen for you all in some or another ! I will pray and send loads of positive vibes that your dreams will come true xxx 

I am still walking on egg shells and checking for AF ...having a pretty bad time of it with the hormones making me feel awful ... I think I would rather be sick than depressed ! X


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello ladies 

I have been totally rubbish at keeping up on here, I do manage to read but never get the time to reply. I have had a manic week with parents evening and didn't leave work until 8:40!! It wiped me out. 
I am still thinking of you all and sending you loads of hugs and luck whatever stage you are at.   

I have my 7 week scan on Friday and I am trying not to worry about it but it isn't working it is on my mind the entire time! I keep knicker checking, I wish I wasn't such a worry wart!!! I am still using the crinone gel so don't know how much they are causes the symptoms but I am tired, boobs big and sore, emotional and feeling nauseous unless I am eating or sleeping. I am hoping its all good signs, I guess I will know by Friday. 

Anyway enough of me I just wanted to pop on to let you know I am def still thinking of you all and sending you lots of    

Hugs everyone 

K x


----------



## shenagh1

AF arrived this morning... Gutted


----------



## Bubblicious

Shenagh, so sorry about arrival of AF  .


----------



## pixie22

Hi all, been away for a few days so hard to catch up. 
Shenagh - so sorry to hear that AF has arrived!!   hope you have better luck with your next cycle. 

Big hugs to everyone else who hasnt had luck this cycle, and to everyone else who is feeling down and isnt having a good time with it at the moment. I'm on a bit of a downer myself at the moment, trying to keep positive but finding it very hard. Not just with the cycle but with other peronal stuff to. My DP's very close friend had a brain tumor removed this week and have been to see him today in hospital, and what a horrible sight it was. I really wasn't expecting it to be that bad, he had his first op in December and he was back to his normal self within a few days but this time its awful. He can barely talk, is being fed with a tube and has lost all sensation one side of his body as well as one side of his face being competely paralised. One of the nurses told us that he should hopefully be back to normal within a few weeks, but I dont think he will be. And the poor guy has more ops to come, makes you realise that there are far worst things that could be going on in my life than having to go through fertility treatment. I feel so selfish that I've been spending the last few days being so self absorbed in worrying if its worked for us this month when our poor friend has been lying in a hospital bed after having his brain operated on. We were told that he "died" twice and had to be revived, and there is a chance he can go into arrest again. He's only 33 and has 3 young children, seems so unfair. Feeling very sorry for DP he's so upset, I've never seen him like this before. I don't know what to do or say, feels like anything I say will just upset him more so I guess its a case of holding his had and being a shoulder to cry on. Sorry to bring you all down, just needed to let that out and this is a place I feel like I can do that. 

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend 
x x x x x x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello lovely ladies  Sorry I have been MIA, been really hectic lately and havent had a chance to respond, so sorry for lack of personals.  I have been pretty down with my mum being ill, but feeling better and more motivated now.  Bring on IUI#2 and my BFP.  I am not going to accept anything less lol.  I am sure my frame of mind will differ during the 2ww haha.


Welcome to all the newbies 


hoping Congrats on your BFP hun.  So happy for you.     HH9Ms 


Ruby, glad that all went well at your scan and that u saw that perfect healthy heartbeat.  Look forward to hear about your next scan.  Take care hun


Wishing, Good Luck for your scan hun.  I look forward to hear about it.  I    all goes well for you.


pixie, I am so sorry to hear about your DPs friend, sounds awful.  I    that everything will be ok for hun   Life can be sooo unfair at times, just doesnt make no sense to me.  Its usually the good people that suffer so much as well, it sucks!


I started injectables again this morn for IUI#2.  This time around they have gave me an extra injection as I didnt respond too well on my 1st cycle.  I had many follies, but one struggled to grow.  I am    that I will respond better this cycle.  The injections are soooooo much better this time around.  I have separate needles, but only have to inject a small bit of liquid.  I have one vial of 450iu and I only need to inject 75iu each day out of that one vial.  I cant really explain it well lol, but injecting this time is pain free, when it hurt like hell last cycle.


Good luck for everyone who is in their 2ww, who is basting or stimming this upcoming week.  Thinking of u all    x


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - So sorry for your result    we know how you feel and we are all thinking of you.

pixie - Sorry to hear about your friend    and you are right we all take other things for granted and there is always someone worse off then us! We are all guilty of it. Hope things improve and you are strong for each other.
cupcake - Hope your scan shows some nice follicles on thursday!    You have had a bad weekend with everything but hope you are looking after yourself and hope you and DH make things up! Sorry your parents have moved abroad but is it somewhere hot so you can have lots of holidays?

catherine - Good luck for your 2nd round and glad the injections are being nicer to you this time! Hope your mum is on the mend.   

Counting down the days to start again, must ring the clinic this week to tell them as i heard they are quite full so just hoping they can fit me in.   
I asked them about clomid last time but they said it was for people with irregular periods etc but i'm sure you all haven't got that! Just thought it sounded easier than what i'm doing each month and cheaper so i could afford more goes but i guess they know best.
M xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi all, 
I'm currently sitting in the cafe at the clinic waiting for my 9.15 appt to see if I have any follicles over 17mn... I am sooooo nervous, and sure I'm going to have lots of little ones and that I will have to abandon as ive been feeling lots of pain and tainted the last few days and for some reason my body feels like it's been trying too hard.... Eeeeeeee I'm scared, this is the longest cup of tea to pass the time ever!! Gulp x


----------



## hellsbells26

Just a quick hello as I'm at work.

Shenagh   

Wolla - hope your 2ww goes really fast.

katie - hope scan went well

Catherine -    for Cycle 2

Cuopcake - sorry to hear of your tough weekend - Hoopefully you'll be off this rollercoaster soon and it'll just be sleepless nights making you cranky!

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all keeping well.

AFM - AF finally appeared this morning so hopefully I can start injections this week - only on 50iu. Praying that I only produce one or two big follicles or else cycle will be abandoned - It has taken so long to get to this stage. 

Take care XXXX
Hels


----------



## wolla

Kate - hope the scan went well and you had at least one nice fat juicy follie  

Missy - I don't have irregular periods, and both times (for DS1 & this time round too) I've been prescribed clomid.  Without it I don't produce decent sized follies every month, and it's helped me get some ok sized ones - good enough to go ahead with IUI.

Catherine - glad the jabbing's not as painful this cycle.  hope you mum's on the mend too x x 

Cupcake - sorry that you've had a tough weekend - it's awful when you feel so stressed and it's all getting on top of you - my poor DH was walking on eggshells all last week after I'd lost the plot with him on scan day - he told me on Friday that he never knows what to say to make it better for me so he just doesn't say anything - which I then interpret as him not giving a sh**.  He also said he feels really guilty that I'm going through all this stress and tx when it's all his fault :-(
Best of luck with your scan on Thursday & hope you and DH make up x x 

Pixie - that's just awful what your friend's going through.  REally does make you count your blessings doesn't it.  Hope he makes a good recovery  x

Sheenagh - so sorry that AF arrived  will you be able to cycle again straight away?

Wishing - good luck for scan on Friday - it'll be a wonderful experience seeing that tiny heartbeat x x 

Ruby - glad your scan went well x x 

Hellsbells - woohoo, hopefully your last AF for a long time.  Good luck with jabbing, and with the rest of your cycle x 

Hi to anyone I've missed x 

AFM - well, day 3 of 2ww already.  am hoping the time will fly, as we're on holiday in the Lakes next week so will be really busy every day.  Had cramps over the weekend after insem which I don't remember having before but seem to have gone now.  At work today and am soooooo tired - last week was very busy and quite stressful so need to catch up on some kip this week.

Love
Wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Hi all

I've been off a few days and so much to catch up on! 

Shenagh - so sorry hun   

Cupcake - thinking of you hun as you sound like you need to big   . I hope your dh is being nice to you too now. It's horrid to go through that with you partner especially as you need each other's support but sometimes a row clears the air and lets each other know what's really going on so you can sort it out. Good luck for thursday's scan.    your follies behave. I think the big G or who ever's in charge should give us girls a break!   

Missy  - nice to see you back   . I hope the time goes quick for you to start again.x

Catherine - sorry about your bfn     .  It's good to see your got some pma still for your next go. Best of luck   

Pixie  - so sorry about you friend     . Nearly 6 years ago dh and I lost a close friend and it was a very difficult time. I had to put my grief aside to be there for dh but in the end what we needed was time to get our heads round it so don't worry about finding something to say to dh - just be there for him and for your friend too. I'm sure you don't need to hear about my depressing tales but I just wanted to share with you that we got through a tough time by just being there for each other.x You're right that this is the place that you can let stuff like that out.xxxx

Katie Kate - I hope your scan when ok. 

AFM, Took time off work Friday as I've been a bit down and fed up but feel a bit more normal today   . Good luck to everyone in the 2ww and stimming and hi to everyone else   

Charlie


----------



## Bubblicious

So much to catch up on and so little time today so I'll make this as brief as I can.

Pixie, so sorry about DP's friend. It really does put things in perspective.

Kate, hope scan was okay.

 to everyone feeling a bit low lately.

 for all stimming/on 2ww.

Cupcake, it's been recommended that we have three goes at Clomid/IUI then we should discuss "other options". I think this means IVF for us as we are getting on a bit and the success of any treatment declines after you hit 35. I think our consultant will probably push for us to take the next BIG step sooner rather than later. If I do get a BFN this time and then decide to go for IVF, I think I'd like to stick around here with you lovely ladies.

My scan was a bit disappointing this morning. Only one follie growing significantly [still only 14mm though] and another one growing a little bit and all the others have remained small. I had my acupuncture this morning so I am hoping that this encourages some growth [another follie would be nice]. I have another scan booked on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Katie Kate

Afternoon ladies...
Cupcake, I hope u manage to make up with your DP, we always take things out on our closest, well I def do! 
Pixie, so sorry about your friend, and I hope he makes a speedy recovery. It does put things in perspective, and I don't know about anyone else but it makes me feel terribly guilty for dwelling on my own problems all the time. One of my closest friends sadly lost her husband to suicide 6 weeks ago, and it has made me realise just how lucky I really am. Be there for each other, talk or don't talk, just be there x

Wolla- going away in your 2ww is a great idea, wish I'd planned that better! I'm sure the time will fly by and u being relaxed will help you get your BFP!

Bubbilicious- what day are u on? 14mm doesn't sound bad to me if youre not badting yet does it? 

AFM, after an excruciating wait for my scan this morning I was pleasantly suprised that my many small follicles from Friday have developed into 2 big healthy follicles (1 on each side). Must have been all that fresh air and walking I had at the weekend. Only had one follicle last time so I'm well pleased. Trigger injection at 7pm tonight and Insem will be 11am on Wednesday. Fingers crossed for twins people! 

Have a good afternoon all, 
Xxxx


----------



## wolla

Kate - well done on your juicy follies. Good luck for insem on weds.  the holiday wasn't good planning lol - just pure luck.  We'll have our 4 yr old, and my parents    with us so not so relaxing, but at least I'll be kept busy.  Am going to leave the HPT at home so I'm not tempted to test early.

Bubbs -       a little follie dance for you.  14mm is getting there tho hey?  My lead follie was only 16mm on day 10 - but I'm going to get a BFP, so no reason for you not to as well   

Charlie - sorry you've been feeling down hun.  Are you cycling again this month?


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies, thank you for the welcome messages 

*Aimees* - I have been reading your posts and cant express how much I can relate to how you are currently feeling. Im new to here and joined for that exact reason, I just feel so down and at a loose end, so I thought I'd give this a go. I didn't really know what to expect but reading what others are going through and how they are feeling makes me feel a little less alone (a bit selfish but true). My DH is great and my friends try to help and be supportive but no one really understands what we go through everyday other than ourselves. I feel your pain and I am sending big hugs. Hope you are feeling more yourself soon.     

*Katie Kate* - You have made me feel a little more positive. I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. Last week I had to up my peurgeon injections as my tiny little follicles weren't responding like they did last month (thought to be due to the presence of a giant persistant follicle on the left side, left over from last month) Had a scan yesterday but still no growth  despite the increase in dose, told to continue as the giant follicle had started to shrink so hopefully would bugger off and let the others grow. I was feeling quite concerned about this whole situation and feeling pretty dishearted about cycle abandoned (which it will if theres no growth tommorrow), but your miracle growth over the weekend has made me  Congrates on your follicles and best of luck for Wednesday. I will be thinking of you 

To everyone else, im still learning everyones stories, theres so much to catch up on when your new. Wishing you all baby making luck and positive thoughts 

x x x x x


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

3rd IUI - BFN, AF arrived this morning


----------



## wolla

Just updating too:

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 9th March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March


----------



## aimees

littlerachywantsababy - really sorry to hear that hun hope, it's a horrible feeling, sorry for you  

cupcake - I'm glad you are feeling better, I felt very sad for you when I read your post, what a weekend. I know it's really hard as you're waiting for your friends' baby to arrive and imagining how you will feel, but when it finally arrives you'll start to feel better. And they'll be so busy you can avoid them for a while.  

forever hopeful - thanks for your lovely message. I really don't know what I would do without this website, it's true, I felt so isolated before I came on here, but now if I feel bad I post it here and I know no one will judge me, and I can ask questions and be reassured if I'm in a panic about something. Glad you are finding it a positive experience too  

Katie kate - excellent news on the follies, that's about perfect! Here's hoping for you  . So sorry to hear about your friend's husband, that is just awful. It makes you think really. 

Bubbs my fingers are crossed for your follies to grow for the scan on Wednesday  

Charlie - hope you are ok hun  

Wolla - oh, so jealous! I absolutely love the lakes. Think you have given me some inspiration. Have a great break, you deserve it. 

afm - had another blood test and waiting for the results next week. then I can start on the hormone supplements which I take for 2-3 months, then can start the ivf. It feels so far away right now...

xxxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just a quick one from me, sorry I havnt been on in a while, I hope your all ok, congrats on all the BFP's!!

I've had a right pants time - got a hard time from work and decided i didnt need the stress so resigned, but have been trying to find another job, still dont have anything, but hoping I can get some temp work.  Anyway about trying, I had blood tests after the 2nd miscarriage, to test blood clotting factors, said it was borderline whether there was an issue, so had the tests re done and if they come back the same i'll be taking aspirin/ heparin if I get another BFP!!  Also decided to try progesterone supplements next time if they let me!! Anyway because of the tests, we are only just getting things going again now - i'm taking provera at the moment, so hope AF will turn up at the weekend and we can started again then!!

Shenagh - thank you for asking were I went!!   So sorry about your BFN - are you going to try again straight away? 

Hasina - hope your doing ok - we'll both be back on the rollercoaster soon and hopefully have happier endings!! 

I'll try to catch up and come back with proper personals soon

Positive thoughts to all   xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Jodie,

Do you have PCOS? I'll be starting provera on thurs for a withdrawl bleed and that will be the start of my first iui cycle - so I should just be a couple of days behind you. X


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

hells, glad that AF arrived for you and Good Luck this cycle.  I hope that 50iu is the perfect dose for u and u get at least one mature follie and your cycle wont get cancelled.  


wolla I do hope that your 2ww goes quick for you.  Sounds like it will as u are going to be occupied.  I hope that u have a lovely break away.  I have always wanted to go to the Lakes, please let me know what u thought of your holiday there.  Sorry about your cramps.  I had terrible cramps last cycle after IUI, and    I wont get them this time around.  I am glad that your cramps have eased now  


Charlie, glad that u feel better after your much needed day off on Friday.  Take care hun


Bubbs, I know how u feel with just one follie, it is nice to see at least 2, there is still hope with 1 follie though.  I hope the acupuncture works for u.  **FOLLICLE DUST**.  I had no lead follies on day 11, then suddenly one just grew over the next 4 days.


Katie, so happy that all went well with your scan.  2 mature follies is excellent!! Good luck with basting on Weds.  What meds are you on? **BABYDUST**


littlerach, I am so so sorry about your BFN   .  I know it hurts bad  .  Are you going to have any more IUIs?.  I    that u will get that BFP asap, thinking of you hun    x


aimees, I hope that the time goes quick for u and that u can then get started with IVF.  It will be worth the wait hun when u get that BFP.  We are here for u to help u through the wait   


Jodie, I have gone through miscarriage testing also.  TTC was put on hold for 4 months while waiting on results and one of my tests needed repeating also for Natural Killer Cells.  What blood clotting disorder came back as borderline?.  I have Factor V Leiden and am on baby aspirin and then Fragmin (same thing as heparin) one pregnant.  I have to book another appointment with my miscarriage specialist after this cycle to review my meds etc as I havent been able to get pregnant in 4 cycles since starting steroid treatment.  I am so sorry for your losses   .  Good luck with TTC again.


AFM, getting headaches since injecting this cycle and feeling very tired, anyone else feel like this while stimming?


 everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Updating 


Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March


----------



## pixie22

Hi guys, sorry just a short one fro me! Will catch up on personals tomorrow as I'm on my phone!
Have spent all of today at hospital with my partner visiting our friend, seems to be doing a bit better today so that has cheered me up a bit. 
My partner bought me a hpt today, I'm a bit worried about doing one so early but I've agreed to do one in the morning, which will be 12 days post basting. We've both agreed not to be disapointed if its a BFN tomorrow as it is early, but I can tell DP is really hopong for a BFP, I think he's hoping it will take his mind off our friend. I'm sure its going to be a BFN, but didn't have the heart to tell him. Anyway I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow and catch up on personals. 
X x x x x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

awww pixie, glad that your friend is doing a bit better.  Hopefully he will improve day by day.  Good luck for testing in the morn      .  I really hope u get a sticky BFP.  I felt the same last cycle, I was praying for a BFP as I just need some good news with mum being sick etc, the only good thing that has happened for me in the past 4 years was my marriage to my perfect partner.  I need another boost now .  I hope the outcome is a positive one for you.  Please update tomorrow. I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Katie Kate

Hey... Just a quickie as I shouldbe working (the danger of having iPhone on at my desk) but Catherine I'm on menopur (3 viles, 1 water every other day) with pregyl trigger shot. Can I ask what the 'updating lists are?' I will be on 2ww from tomorrow, how fo I get myself involved on these lists!?
Have a good tuesday everyone
Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## wolla

Katie
The lists are so we can all see where everyone's at in their treatment - you can update just by copying the most up to date list and pasting into a new message then changing your details.  I've added you on.

Catherine - the Lakes is a beautiful place - I've been dozens of times but it takes my breath away every time (just if you do go, pack your wellies and don't expect to do much sunbathing lol)

Wolla

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - Currently stimming - Insem 16th March


----------



## shell4roy

Just taking myself off the list as no longer doing IUI.

Fingers crossed you all get better results than I did. Good luck to all

Shell x

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - Currently stimming - Insem 16th March


----------



## Bubblicious

Again, sorry for only doing a few persoanls but I've got a lot on today and there isn;t time to catch up with everybody [forgive me].

Rachy, so sorry about BFN.

Shell, wishing you loads of luck with your next treatment, hun. I might be doing IVF after this one.

My scan yesterday was on CD11 so I am a bit behind this cycle. However, I'm still hoping for a growth spurt for tomorrow. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and comments.

My colleague brought her 12 week old DD in today. Thankfully, I'm not too hormotional today so it was okay.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Wolla, u have sold the Lakes to me lol.  I will have to go visit now when I get the chance to.  I dont mind bringing my wellies.  I am used to the wet weather while visiting Ireland, Cornwall and Wales  x


Katie, I am on different drugs to you.  I take Gonal F and then a trigger shot which is 6500iu (I cant remember the name haha!) looks like your drugs are doing the trick for you 


Shell, sorry that IUI didnt work for you .  Good luck with the rest of your TTC journey hun   


Bubbs, I hope that your follies get a growth spurt, look what happened to me last cycle.  I hope the same happens for you.  Glad that you was able to cope with your colleagues DD when she visited.  Thank God u wasnt in the 2ww and all hormontional .  I HATE that stage of the cycle x


----------



## hasina

hi alll woooow bizzy as always in here....
just quick 1 from me... as i havnt had the chance to catch up but will do....

for those that had got bfn     sooo sorry hopefully fingers cross it will happen the next  round on the tx...

for those going on scans with all juicy follicles wish u all the best hope u all get bfp...

shell gookluck with the next steps u take hun... do drop in here and let us no how ur getting on.... hope ur next journey leads to bfp...

sorry everyone i will do some personals at some point.. hope everyones ok though and al the best for bfp soon   

jodie          hay hun my buddie missed u hun... sorry to hear about ur work hopefully something will come up... i totally understand hun... when ur on tx its hard enough to deal with work..
aww hun wish u all the best i no deep down inside me u will get a bfp... i hope and pray the little bean bes a better sticky one this time around...
defo i hope we both have a happier ending soon  this time around... by the way i will mention about the progesterone this time as most ladies do get it doing iui...and other tx

afm  nothing to report just happy will be back on the roller coaster as soon as af arrives end of this month cant wait bring on the iui rollercoaster


----------



## Missy123

katie - Good luck with your basting tomorrow, hope it goes well.  
Bubbs - Hope they have had a growth spurt for you by tomorrow.  
Forever Hopefull - How did you get on with your scan i so hope you can go ahead with it. 

Rachy - So sorry for you result   
Jodie - Good luck with your next cycle and the job hunting.  
hasina - Glad you are ok and good luck with your next cycle, i have missed your posts HUN it makes me smile!

wolla - Nice to see you are selling the lakes well they will offer you a job at this rate! Hope the break is doing you good.
pixie - Don't know if you have tested yet but good luck.  
Shell4roy - Sorry this hasn't been successful for you but good luck with the rest of your journey. Please keep us posted   

About another 2 weeks to go for me so not long now but not looking forward to the injections this time as had a bit of bother with the needles. 
The ones i had here for my next go they recalled them but then sent me half the amount but 50% thicker that i know i will be too scared to use.
So now i have to track some down so i'm ready to go. I will ask my clinic where i can get some or try boots/asda pharmacy but not sure if you need a prescription for them. I don't need that to have to worry about as i know i will never sleep with worry if i know i have to inject with the other ones each morning.


----------



## shenagh1

Just a quick on from me today ladies will update later... 
Catherine- I am on gonal f and ovitrelle is that the trigger shot ur on and yes I can get some Severe headaches sometimes. Where are u injecting to tummy or thigh?? 

Welcome back Jodie him missed u on the board.. 
Hasina great to see ur back also xx

Will be back later for personals not feeling the best hospital isn't helpin eithr 

Xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Pixie, good luck with the testing tomorrow  .

Emailed my consultant earlier asking if a fourth IUI was worth it.  He responded by saying success rates only really drop off after six attempts.  Food for thought  .  But hopefully, we won't have to think about "what next?"  .


----------



## hasina

missy good to hear i put a smile on ur face hun... by the way i think wer both might be starting tx together...  my af should arrive hopefully on the 29 or 30 as my cycles are 28days...
but knowing af the timeing we need it to arrive wont arrive on time... 
so lets hope that me being back on the tx soon... fingers cross hope u end up with a big massive grin this time without me making u smile lol xxx    

shenagh thanks hun.... feels good to be back with my (buddie) jodie and lets hope its a beginning for a fresh start for everyone to get bfp.. and not far long for u hun... hope its ur month this time... xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Bubbs - I don't think i would have any positive thoughts left if i got to 5 or 6 attempts but hey we won't need that many anyway.   


hasina - That was so sweet! I hope we can be buddies this month, i always feel better when you have someone to cycle with you don't feel so alone! 
I had 2 buddies last time but hoping they won't be cycling with me this time    and they get a good result this month.
You get mixed emotions though when you see them get a BFP and you get left behind. Hoping you are feeling better but big hugs for what you have been through and hoping we get sticky ones soon!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi girls, ive had a dissapointing day 

*Missy* - Thank you for your interest. Scan was a dissapointment, follicles have not grown dispite increase doses of peurgeon. Large follicle cyst thing has ruined this cycle, they cancelled insemination due to it. They cant give me an explaination, they say 'its just one of those things', what ever that means. Im worried thou. How can last months stimulation go so smoothly and then this this month? They say they dont know if it will continue to occur! Which if it does it will cause mega problems, you cant get pregnant through any treatment without mature follicles! Got to wait for AF now and go for scan on day 2 to ensure no giant follicles remaining this time before i start clomind. What a carry on 

*Rachy* - Im so so sorry to hear about BFN, what a nightmare! We are all thinking of you and sending hugs   xx

*Catherine* - I always get very lethargic while stimulating, I sometimes get headaches, I think they are both common side effects. I would also like to add that you should most deff visit the Lakes. We go all the time and its truely heaven, it will really give you some relaxed chill out time. We got married there and just simply love it 

To everyone else, I am slowly getting up to date with all your stories and I am trying to send personal messages to everyone, one step at a time. Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts    

x x x

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 23rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - Currently stimming - Insem 16th March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hasina & Missy - I should be cycling around the same time as you too and this is my first go. Room for another buddy?


----------



## Missy123

Forever hopefull - Sorry they had to abandon it i know how you feel i had my 2nd one abandoned on day 18, i had 7 follicles biggest was 13 on day 15 but then they shrank due to a cyst and i was gutted. My last cycle went fine though as the cyst had gone again so hoping your next one will be ok too!    

AmyBxx - Yes of course the more the merrier, it's good to have the support!   

cupcake - Hows it going? hope you are staying positive!    Good luck for thursday and it shows some nice juicy follicles.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

*Bubbs* - are you only taking clomid or are you on injectables aswell? Have you read my recent post? I have just had a cycle cancelled due to poor follicle growth, sending  and hoping the same does not happen to you. Have you experienced problems with follicle growth before? Good luck for tommorrow, hopefully you have two fat juicy follicles all ready to go  

*Missy* - So weve experienced a similar thing. Im very glad to hear that someone went through the same thing then had no problems in the next cycle. Are you taking stimulants? If so what? Did they change anything with your 3rd cycle to prevent it from happening again, or was it simply just 'one of those things' I wish I knew what caused it so I can stop it from happening again. I just want to crack on and get through all our treatment successsfull or not, its unexpected delays like this that are just dragging on our agony


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry pc has been playing up again and I was so ill last week spent every night in bed as soon as I came home.  

To everyone the has had a BFN recently I'm so very sorry     life can be so hard. xx 

those that have got a BFP   

Welcome newbies. xx 

Missy - How's things. x 

Bubbs - sorry I've been a rubbish cycle buddy. But I'm back now.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow I have my second on Friday so hoping that some but not too many follies have grown for me. xx

Cupcake - Good luck for Thursday.x 

Ruby - Good news with the scan.x  

AFM - nothing much to report, injections are going ok and scan on Friday. 

Love and hugs to all

Moo.x


----------



## Bubblicious

Missy, wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle . No, hopefully there will be no need for any of us to get to IUI #6 but I've just been thinking about IUI #4 lately. I get all negative around this time if things aren't textbook . Sorry that you've not been IUI cycling this month, hun. I took it for granted that we all had back-to-back treatments so hope I haven't made you [or anyone else] feel  like you've been left behind this month .

Cupcake, good luck for Thursday's scan.

Mina, hope you're feeling much better now. Good to have you back and good luck for Friday.

Forever Hopefull, I'm only on Clomid 50mg and on my first cycle, my follie was slow-growing too so I had no natural LH surge and had to inject Ovitrelle to induce ovulation. I was basted on CD21 or 22 [can't quite remember]. However, my last cycle [IUI #2] I was on the same amount of Clomid and had one huge left-over follie/cyst from the first cycle [?] but no smaller [growing] follies on CD7, then by CD12, my big left-over one was still there but I had one other big one [and a natural LH surge] so I got basted on CD13. This cycle, my big left-over follie has gone and I have lots of small follies and just one slow-growing one. Every cycle is different. Hope your next one is a bit more smooth-running.

Welcome back Hasina and Jodie. Best wishes for the next cycle .


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi everyone
Forever Hopefull- sorry to hear that, from others experience it seems like next month should be better for u xxx
Feeling pretty emotional tonight. I think it's the thought of the insemination tomoorow. Feel so out if control,  and feel that I shouldn't have been so positive these past few weeks, as I could be so disappointed... Just been round my sisters who has two little girls, and the 4 year old said to me (completely out if the blue) "we want to have a baby boy". I just tried to ignore her as she us only 4, but makes me worry my Sis might be thinking of having another (she got pregnant 1st month of trying both times). I know she won't want to tell me as she is the one I talk to the most about this and she knows how hard it will be for me. Hate the thought of her putting things on hold for me, but also hate the thought of her being pregnant again... Anyway wish me luck and dust for tomorrow! 
Thinking if u all
Kate xx


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, didn't get a chance to update yesterday. I did the hpt yesterday and it was a bfn. So disapointing, I knw it was early so going to test again on monday which is otd. Not getting my hopes up though. Will do a proper update later as I'm at work now. Have a good day everyone x x x x


----------



## Missy123

oh pixie    but like you said it is early so may still change.     Fingers crossed from me. 

Forever Hopefull - Mine is medicated i'm on puregon to stim and no they didn't change anything it was just one of those things like you said but still disappointing!
I should have known though i do now as i have a pattern of period stopping then restarting a week later then a bad back from day 10 and i didn't have anything like that on that cycle but have on the other 2 so i know what to look for now! I think!


----------



## aimees

Really sorry pixie


----------



## wolla

Pixie - so sorry, but it was very very early to test so everything could change by Monday - best of luck x

Kate - being positive is a good thing, and if you can stay positive it makes the whole process more bearable.  Best of luck for basting today x x

Wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls. This is the 3rd time of trying to post!   

Pixie - so sorry hun   . I hope it was too early and that it changes   

Big hugs to the girls that have had their treatment cancelled     . I'm in the same boat and it's so fustrating. I feel like I'm stuck in limbo waiting for af to arrive but not knowing if the drugs have messed with my natural cycle. I hope none of you have to wait long before you can cycle again and hopefully I can be a cycle buddy   .

Mina  - go to see you back. I hope you are feeling tons better and good luck for your scan.    for just the right follies and lining.x

Hi to everyone else. It's so fast paced here that I struggle to keep up to date with you all but I hope you are all ok.x Thanks for all the messages after I said I felt down. I'm going to pull myself together as there are people far worse off than me. It's just that this ttc lark really takes over doesn't it?   

Take care all.xx
Charlie


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Missy, my needles are thicker this time, but didnt really notice much difference when injecting, if anything I havent bruised this time or bled, strange.  I hope that u will b ok with the injections.

shenagh, thats the one!! Ovitrelle  I just couldnt remember yesterday lol, got so many tablets and injections to take, I lose track.  No headache for me today, Thank God.  I have got an iffy stomach though and feel really drained.  I am having so much more symptoms this time around, so hopefully that is a good sign and I am responding better  .  I inject in the belly, more flabby for me haha!  I forgot to ask you previously, what part of Ireland r u from if u dont mind me asking? My parents are from Fermanagh and Leitrim.

Bubbs, so glad that u asked your consultant that question.  I was thinking the same as u if a 4th, 5th or 6th IUI is worth it as I think I am entitled to 6 tries on the NHS.  I heard that your chances decrease after 3 and u should think about moving on to IVF.  I want to try all the IUIs I can have 1st b4 moving onto IVF, so you have reassured me and rested my mind.  Thanks for sharing that info hun x


hasina, Good luck with your treatment hun and wb  


Forever, thank you for sharing your side effects with me, it sounds like I am getting the same side effects as u.  I just thought it was strange as I never had side effects last cycle.  I will know if it is a good thing when I have my scan on Monday.  You have also sold the Lakes to me.  I have told DH that I defo want to visit there now.  This Country has some beautiful breathtaking places to visit.  I usually go for breaks away to Cornwall or Wales, so it will b nice to visit somewhere different.  I am going to Wales in June as I have only visited there once last year and I loved it so I want to visit a different part this time and I will get to go on a dolphin boat trip, cant wait!!  .  Sorry that your cycle got cancelled, so stressful  , just wished that things would always run smoothly for us all.  I hope that your 3rd IUI cycle will be much better and will hopefully end with a BFP   

Mini, Good luck with your scan on Friday

Katie, hope that the basting went well today? sorry u r feeling down   .  I know how u feel as my sis has 2 girls and is currently ttc again.  I am the only one in my massive family who has problems with conceiving and holding a baby, seems so unfair!.  I am the only one with endometriosis and that is meant to be hereditary, doesnt make sense.  My brother also has 2 girls and he is 3 years younger than me.  I am the only one left now to have a child  

pixie, sorry about the BFN hun   .  I tested early last cycle and felt the same as u, but I rather test early to know instead of AF just turning up, that is more gutting for me.  You have tested very early though so hopefully your result changes by Monday     fx


Charlie, sorry about your cancelled cycle.  I do hope that the witch shows for u on time or asap.  I nearly had a cancelled cycle on my 1st IUI, so I understand how frustrated you feel  .  I    that all will go smoothly for u with your next IUI cycle.

AFM, I cant wait for my scan on Monday, I just want to know what is happening with my ovaries lol and I am going to Bingo today to keep my mind off things, hopefully I will win big! haha x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi girls

Firstly big hugs  to *Pixie* on the BFN, its an awfull feeling, but as everyone has said it is early to test and its not all over untill AF arrives. Ive stopped testing unless Af is late coz of that feeling. Its so easy to test and test and feel crap when its BFN. Chin up, hope your OK. x

*Missy* & *bubbs* thank you for sharing your stories, i feel better knowing that others have had the same happen and its not just me being broken. I have very irractic cycles unless medicated but they've found no reason why I dont ovulate naturally and I was starting to think that they've missed something before now. Knowing that its happened to you guys as well, even with slightly different circumstances and meds makes me accept the it is just one of those things. Im ready to take on cycle #3 now, bring on AF so we can get cracking 

*Charlie* sorry to hear your cycle was abandoned aswell  Hopefully we will be cycle buddies next month and go through it together.

*Katie Kate* how did the insem go?? I am thinking of you and sending positive thoughts    In regards to the situation with your sister I totaly empathise. Everyone around us just seems to get pregnant so easily and where ever we go ppl are pregnant or have babies, we just cant escape our own little nightmares and heart ache. I have found that I find it very hard when someone close to me is pregnant but as soon as they have the baby I cope better as I just start to love the little being they have brought into the world. Try to seperate your situation from your sisters and remember how much you love your nieces/nephews and how great it will be to have a new addition 
I work in a maternity unit as well and many of the women I care for brag about how easily it was for them to get pregnant or just simply dont seem to care much and have like 7+ kids or something. Its gut renching. I try my very best to seperate work life and home life, but sometimes it just feels like I cant escape, especially when Ive had a partically hormotional day or met someone who simply just does not deserve her kids. Why is nature so cruel and favour some over others, and in particular those who are in poor circumstances and really shouldn't have kids?!?

X x X


----------



## Bubblicious

Pixie, so sorry about BFN but I'm hoping that you have just done it too early .

Hope everyone else is feeling okay today.

AFM, I had my scan this afternoon and I have one follie at 17mm, one at 11 and one at 10. And my lining is a little bit on the thin side. However, I'm triggering ovulation late tomorrow for basting early on Saturday and then I have acupuncture booked a few hours later to [hopefully] help us get that elusive BFP. It's unlikely that the two smaller follies will be mature enough by Saturday so we have one target ... go sperm, go !


----------



## Katie Kate

Hiyaaa

PIXIE 
Sorry to hear you got a BFN. Like everyone is saying, it's early days and u never know. My friend tested early and ended up being pregnant so stay positive! 

MINI
Good luck for Friday 

FOREVER & CHARLIE 
So sorry your cycles got cancelled, hope u are more successful next month x

Thanks CATHERINE and others for understanding about my sis... U are so right that it's seeing your friends or family pregnant that's harder than seeing them with their babies, once they're born it's hard not to love them! Working in a maternity ward and having treatment must be very hard, and proves u are a very strong person x

AFM 
The insemination seemed to go OK today, was a but worried about how long it took us to get to the hospital after DH had 'done his bit' and I litterally hugged the pot all the way there! Ive been cramping since last night, so was worried I was ovulating early, but all I can do is hope I didn't! Makes me laugh that after the badting the nurse leaves DH and me in the room to (her words) "be romantic!" what does she expect us to do!!! She emphasises that she is locking the door behind her, like we are going to get down to it!!! WTF! Anyway.... Cramping and spotting all afternoon but had the day off work so I snuggled up and watched 'dear john' on the sofa. Great film by the way, but possibly a bit too emotional for a sensitive day like today... I cried buckets!!! 
I hope this 2ww goes quickly... Got to go to a baby shower 3 days before my test day, that will be interesting!!

X


----------



## Katie Kate

Oops...Just realised it's not CATHERINE who works in the maternity ward sorry.. Meant FOrEVER HOPeFUL! My iPhone doesn't allow me to view posts while I write.. Soz! X


----------



## Missy123

Katie Kate - You mean you didn't take full advantage of being in the room alone together, whyever not? lol 
Glad it went well for you. Good luck on your 2ww hope it dosen't drag for you!   

Bubblicious - That was quick, you'll soon be on your 2ww again.    They still all have a few days to grow yet! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quick one guys

Glad the insemination went well Katie, we will be   and hoping for a  , we are all here for you during the dreaded 2WW. 
 at the nurse, what a strange thing to say.

Thanks for saying that I must be strong for going through treatment and being in the job I am, thats very kind. Its very hard and sometimes I dont feel very strong at all.

Bubbs thats great news, glad the follicles are growing and theres still time for the others to mature before ovulation so you never know. Fingers crossed and   for you. Keep us updated.

Thats all for today 

X x X


----------



## hopingagain

Right I am now back online and hoping to catch up with all you girlies as much as I can. However it could take me ages to get through the pages I've missed so hoping to read tonight and then catch up with you all shortly. 

Good Luck to those currently going through treatment at the moment. I hope to see lots o BFP's shortly. 

Missy I agree you have tested very early and fingers crossed the result changes for you. 

AFM Well I will be officially 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Sore boobs and morning sickness kicked in big time today although I am not complaining as I am so priveleged to be in this position. At the moment I am just taking one day at a time until first scan and praying little beany is gonna stay put. xxxx


----------



## ruby1

Hey all ! 

Just a quickie I am still here ... Just taken a step back from this thread ... but i am
Hovering around following your stories ! Big hugs to you all, please stay positive and strong :0) I am always here if you need me and I will keep you updated of my progress ! 

I will have more time on the weekend I will send out dome personals then xx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - Stop being so negative girl i may not be your cycle buddy but i'm still here to give you a kick ha ha.    Hoping your scan will show more than 1 juicy follicle but not too many huh a couple would be nice.    I didn't feel anything last time and i had 3 mature so you never know! I have my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Katie Kate

CUPCAKE good luck with your scan today, think positive, I never thought I'd have 2 either so u never know! Xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Katie, glad that the basting went ok, but sorry about the cramping and spotting, ouch!.  I had the same worries about getting the SA to the clinic on time, plus we were stuck in traffic which didnt help, very stressful! we got there on time though in the end .   at your nurse.  How can u be romantic after the basting, if anything u feel **** and just want to get out of there as quick as possible lol.  **BABYDUST**


Bubbs, Good Luck with the basting hun.  I hope it all goes well and that u dont cramp after **BABYDUST**


hoping, glad that your pregnancy is going well .  I look forward to hear about the first scan.  I know it is hard to relax until the scan, take care hun


ruby, nice to hear from u hun.  Glad all is well with you, when is your next scan? 


cupcake, mum is out of hospital, but still very unwell, she will be in Ireland for a while.  I am more relaxed this cycle though knowing that she is recovering ok .  Thanks for asking hun.  I am cycling again, clinic does let me do back to back cycles.  I didnt even ask them if I could lol, I just kind of assumed I could haha.  I am currently on CD7 and will be having a scan on Monday.  I am not too far behnd you.  I hope that all went well with your scan and that u have at least one juicy follie? Thinking of u hun **FOLLICLE DUST**


----------



## charlie321

Cupcake - good luck for your scan and keep your chin up lass!    I've been negative on my last cycles and it really doesn't do you any good. Your hypnotherapy sounds interesting. Can I ask what it was like when you went? I hope it does the trick for you again.x

Katie - glad the basting went well. I hope you got some good swimmers. I can't believe that nurse! What did your dh say? I've heard that it's good to get jiggy with it after insem to give the swimmers a boost but I wouldn't want to do it there and then on the funny table thing   !

Forever hopeful - I feel for you having to see loads of women bragging about their pgs   . I think I would explode with stress if it was me. I see a few people where I work that seem annoyed by their children or about having them which upsets me a bit. 

Bubb - good luck for Saturday. I hope your jab goes ok tonight     

Catherine - I'm pleased to hear your mum is out of hospital. I hope she's ok.x Good to see you're getting your next iui underway too. I hope this cycle goes more smoothly and is 2nd time lucky     

Charlie.x


----------



## Bubblicious

Sounds good, Cupcake.  My clinic will do IUI if the lead follie is 16mm and they can grow from 1-3mm per day so hopefully, there is a second target for you.  I'm hoping my 11mm will reach 16mm by basting and then we might have a second target, too.  Good luck for he basting cycle-buddy  !

Catherine, I'm glad your Mum is on the mend but hope she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## pixielou

I have been very on and off this forum in the past as there has been so much going on. Hope I can join you  ?!?
I just had my 3rd IUI done yesterday and now I'm in the 2ww  ! It has been a rocky road on this ttc journey and I'm really hoping that the end result is good! I was using Puregon to stimulate my follicles and used Pregnyl as my trigger shot.
IUI went ok yesterday and as I have had one done before I kinda knew what to expect although it seems that it never is quite the same. I seem to have bruised myself giving myself injections and when I showed the nurse she said that that I was not supposed to give myself injections above a certain line of the stomach, which I hadn't but I had not been alternating the sides and she reckons that's why I have bruised also it looks like I have a lump there two, she says sometimes if you inject in the same place you can get a build up and then an abscess, well I really hope I haven't got one!! She said that I should have been told how to give the injections and I said that I thought I had done them right-obviously not! I said that the training was so long ago and that I must have forgotten-not good. The nurse said that I did bleed a little bit afterwards but it was nothing to worry about. When I got home later that day I went to the loo and there was nothing. Under nurses orders we had been told to   last night and this morning I have wiped myself and there was some darker blood on the tissue, sorry if tmi. My stomach has felt fine, I did feel a little bit odd yesterday but I do get very strong ov pains sometimes and I could really feel that I was ovulating especially when I was walking etc. After the proceedure we went and did a mini shop and I came home and put my feet up for the good part of the evening and DH made a lovely veggie curry. I'm not working at the moment so I am taking this opportunity to relax as much as possible and take it easy. Last time I had an IUI done I was back to work the next day and because I'm a therapist had about 4 massages to do that day and was busy for the rest of the week!

Hope the little  do their job and also   to you all!

Hello again to everyone and hope that we can all share our experiences with each other and be there for support!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi all, hope you don't mind me posting here but have been keeping up with all your journeys and just wanted to post a quick message for cupcake. I only had one 16mm follie before my basting, the biggest behind that was 15mm. I am now pregnant with twins so that 15 came through for me! Just wanted to let you know that there is def a good chance you will have more than one target for the spermies after basting!

Sending loads of luck and positive vibes to you and everyone else


----------



## Bubblicious

How are you doing Mars-Maiden?  The fact that you got your BFP with your fifth go is also making me think that further IUI attempts, should this, our third attempt fail, might be worth it.  Were you on injectibles or just Clomid?


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome PixieLou and good luck!


----------



## Missy123

Hi Mars-Maiden how are you doing? Nice to see you again and remind us that it is possible even on your 5th as some of us are on our 3rd and getting worried that it will never happen or to move to IVF. If you have a little time could you please remind us with your details e.g how many hours after basting, meds etc as i think your twins would be born before we troll through all the posts to find it.    

PixieLou - good luck on your 2ww, nice of you to join us.


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Hi all

Thanks you so much for all your messages. It's the support on here that keeps us all going isn't it?! 
Well, I've stopped my wallowing and I'm back on it. Started menopur again last night and looking at end of month for insem again. I'm definitely gonna earn my degree in IUI studies. Had enough experience. Haha.  Anyone got any good tips or do's and don'ts ? Xxxxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi girls, how is everyone today?

Hello and welcome *Pixie*. Congratulations on having a successfull basting, sending  and  to you, hope it works. Reading your profile it looks like we have very similar circumstances and are having the same treatment. Do you take clomid before your peurgeon, or are you just on injectables? what follicles did you have for basting? Also can I ask why your 1st cycle was cancelled as ive just had my second one cancelled and im curious seeing we are on the same treatment etc? I experience very strong ovulation pains aswell and had a lot of cramping following my 1st basting, I also experienced something that can only be descirbed as an 'odd feeling/sense', I think it was emotionally rather than physically. finally relax and send positive thoughts to your eggs and , swim little fellas swim 

*Mars-Maiden* - Firstly big congratulations on your twins, very pleased for you. I agree with Missy, please remind us of your story and treatment details to help inspire some  and confidence in our own treatment. Thank you.

Hope everyone is well and happy today 


X xX


----------



## Katie Kate

Pixie Lou: I had my basting yesterday too, so fingers crossed in 13 days we can share some happy news  
Been cramping all day today, feels like ov pains, which worries me a bit as it's been like 30 hours... Oh well, positive thoughts! Even my hubby said that this time seems different, in a good way so we will see

Bubba dust to every1 
X


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Ruby and Mars Maiden - Great to hear from you and glad all is well. x 

Pixie - I think it way to early for testing     

Pixielou - welcome and    

Katie Kate - Glad that basting went well. x 

Bubbs - Scan sounds good and   that the other one gets a bit bigger so you have two follies although it only takes one.     

Missy - Hows things?

Charlie - glad that you are feeling a bit better hun. x 

Cupcake - glad the scan went well and good luck for tomorrow. x 

Hasina and Jodie - Hows things? 

Catherine - Glad your mum is on the mend. What part of Wales have you been too, I live in Swansea.  

AFM - back tomorrow for scan and off on my sister-in-laws hen party on Sat!!!! not really looking forward to it but I'm very close to her and it doesn't feel right not going although not sure I'll cope with being sober while everyone else is drunk   

To everyone else  hope all is well. 

Love and hugs 
Moo.x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi ladies, of course I don't mind recapping! I was on injectables for all my cycles, 125ius of Puregon daily from cd2 then a hcg trigger. On my last cycle I had the scan on cd10 with follies of 16mm and 15mm plus lots of smaller ones from 10 - 14mm. Trigger was at 8am the next morning and basting was 12pm the next day (CD12) so 28 hours after trigger. The only difference with my bfp cycle was that I took estrogen from cd8, this was because I always had issues with my lining which had never got above 6.5mm on my other cycles, it got to 8.5mm on scan day this time so I guess maybe that was what made the difference. Other than the lining, there was nothing else different about the successful cycle.

To be honest, I had lost faith with IUI and felt like I was just going through the motions doing the cycles the NHS would make me do before they would refer us for IVF. I had the same thoughts as you ladies, if it hasnt worked before, why would it work now and after nearly a year of tx cycles, I'd really had enough! I was so shocked when it worked but it shows that be it the first or the fifth or sixth, any one cycle can be the magic one!

I know what a tough journey it is, I so hope that all your ladies dreams come true soon.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Charlie, thanks for your comment about mum  .  I am glad that I have gone straight onto my 2nd IUI, it gets my mind off other things and I have something to concentrate on, hopefully with a positive outcome  .  Only thing is I am experiencing extreme headaches this time and I am getting fertile CM already, I am only on CD7   


pixie, wb, Good luck with the 2ww hun, sounds like u had complications with the injections, sounds painful  .  What line on the stomach was the nurse on about? I always inject under my belly button on alternate sides, I hope I am injecting right?.  u wont have an abcess, thats all u need to deal with in the 2ww.  I was in too much pain to have intercourse after my IUI last cycle.  I am hoping I wont get cramps this time around.  I    that it is 3rd time lucky for u  .


Mars, thanks for coming on here with some positive news for us.  Congrats on your pregnancy HH9Ms.  You have gave us hope that even after a few failed IUIs, it can still happen for us  .  Sounds like the estrogen made a big difference for you.  I usually have problems with a thin lining, but it does thicken to an ok thickness by the time of basting.  If it is thin again this cycle on CD11, I will mention about estrogen supplementation to my clinic.  Take care hun and please update after your 1st scan  


little, good luck with your current cycle hun, glad that u r feeling better    


Katie, sorry that u r having cramping.  I had severe cramping and backache after basting last cycle, it was severe for 3 days! I was going to phone the clinic if the pain didnt subside on the 3rd day.  I had to stay in bed for 2 days and was only able to do anything by the 3rd day.  Hopefully your cramps wont be as bad and the pain will ease for u asap.  It has put me off the basting procedure though.  I am dreading it this cycle.  I will mention it to my clinic b4 basting and hopefully they can do something to ease the cramps, maybe was the sperm better or something lol   


Mini, I visited Tenby in Pembrokeshire.  I am going to New Quay, West Wales in June.  I cant wait!! Wales is beautiful!! u must feel very proud to live there  .  I    that all goes well at your scan tomorrow, please update after  .  I hope you do enjoy your sisters hen party even without alcohol.  I know it is difficult not to drink during a special occasion.  We must have very strong will power.  TTC is sooooo stressful and it is even more stressful when u cant have a drink **FOLLICLE DUST**


Is anyone having a scan around Monday? I am finding it strange that I am getting EWCM on CD7, just hoping I wont ovulate early.  I am going out for a lovely meal tomorrow over looking the Thames with hubby.  I cant wait!!!  x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

I just noticed how many expressions, smiley faces etc I use haha!! I can easily find my posts


----------



## pixie22

Hi all thanks for all the positive messages. Hoping that I did just test too early and that I get a BFP on OTD but to be honest I don't think it will. Feeling really down, I wasn't expecting it to work first time when we started this process, but still devistating to think it hasn't worked!   Starting to panic that it won't work at all then will have a long wait for IVF! I know it works for lots of people, but just have a feeling it isn't going to work for me. I know it's probably normal to feel like this, trying to stay positive but I must say this is alot harder to deal with than i thought! Thinking I might test again in the morning, which will be day 14. Thats when most people test right? My clinic told me to test day 18 I don't know why DP is being amazing, I can tell he is so looking forward to a BFP but keeps telling me its ok if it doesn't work this month as we have 5 more goes but I can tell he is going to be just as upset as me when its still a BFN on monday. Listen to me, I'm being so negative! Must learn to be more positive lol. Sorry for lack of personals (again) I will have a catch up tomorrow as I have a day off work HORAY!!!!! Had such a horrid week at work, and today was sooooo busy I can barely keep my eyes open. Promise I will have a proper catch up tomorrow. Good Night everyone and Happy St. Patrick's Day   
x x x x x x x


----------



## pixielou

Thank you for your warm welcome 

*Forever*-yes it does sound like we have similar cycle etc. I used puregon only from cd3 of my cycle and injected for 10days and then did hcg on cd13 and had iui on cd15. My dominant follicle was on the left side and on cd13 it was about 17mm and the one on the right about 10mm, lining was about 7-8mm, i believe but not 100%. I have used menopur too in the past and responded ok to that too. I had three goes of iui on nhs and have been doing these over the past year and a half or there abouts. The first one was abandoned as I did all the injections etc but then dh was away working at last minute so it was not possible. Then I had two left and when I went to do the second one there was a mix up with the fridge in the pharmacy as it had broken and was off fir a while and my medication was one of them that was in there plus the dates looked a bit dodgy on them. Also on that particular cycle they had arranged for me to come in at a certain time for iui etc and then called me telling me that they needed to reschedule it as the times were wrong between hcg and iui etc etc, in the end we had a meeting with the nurse who said that we should abandon the second one just try naturally and will still have two left! We did the second one in November and that was a bfn. This is iui number 3 and the last one, so praying that it works!!

*Katie*-yes, I had mine done yesterday and it all went well I think, so hard to know though! I didn't really have any cramping afterwards just the ov pains which were quite strong but they were about 2 hours before the iui and then some kind of similar pain afterwards wether it was ov pains or the effects of the iui I don't know? I also had alot of cm on the Monday which seemed to subside by Wednesday although the nurse did say that there was quite alot there. How are you feeling today?

*Katherine*-the nurse said that the injections needed to be be below the belly button which mine were and that they had to be alternated. A friend of mine that is due to start Ivf has been told that she can only do injections on her thigh, wonder why that is? Hope I don't get an abscess, I'm sure it will be oknad it seems to have gone down a bit today.

I have practically done nothing all day I did plan to really utilise my time at home and have a day sitting on the sofa doing sweet .. But tv is on the blink so was on the computer most of the day still relaxing though and better than running around at work like a nutter, even though I'm unemployed at the moment anyway. Feel like I'm giving myself the best chances if this working so know I can say I dud the best I can etc. Have been trying to eat more proteins than usual so we shall just have to wait and see. Don't have any symptoms at the moment although I'm sure it's too early at the moment?

Anyway, gonna sign off. Goodnight ladies


----------



## KG

Just popped on to say hi, I've been away/ill on and off for the past couple of weeks so been reading, but not posting much. Not much happening here, just waiting on AF to get going again. Been feeling particularly pre-menstral for days so hopefully soon (bound to be at the weekend when clinic is closed!)

Loads of luck to everyone cycling at the mo. Hope I have some buddies to get going with around next week?

Kx

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies, how are we all today?

*Pixie22* - did you test this morning? How did it go?  for good news from you. I know what you mean about partners, My DH is great, he does his best to be positive and understanding but his face when we get a BFN is simply heartbreaking and makes me  He tries to hide his dissapointment but I can tell how he feels, then I feel the need to apologise that I haven't gotten pregnant, then he feels crappy and says he hates it when I apologise, but I cant help it as thats how i feel at the time. I feel guilty my body hasn't done what it should do. Anyway got my fingers crossed for you. Let us know 

*Pixielou* - we are having similar treatment but not exactly the same, I find it interesting how different the different clinics are in their plan of care. I start clomid 50mg day 2 to day 7. Then I take 50iu peuregon on alternative evenings from day 8. Then Hcg midnight day 12, insemination midday day 14. Well thats what we did with the 1st cycle which ran smoothly. They may need to alter doses and days etc if we encounter problems like last cycle.

*Can I ask a group Question??*Has everyone had their thyroid checked? My understanding was that it should be a baseline investigation but ive never actually had mine checked. It has popped into my head a few times over the years as to why I didn't have it checked but ive never asked. Do you think its been missed by accident or do you think my clinic just doesn't do it routinely. Should I ask to have it done?

Sending  to everyone
X x X


----------



## KG

Forever hopeful, I don't think I've had my thyroid checked although it could have been one of the many blood tests as I haven't always asked what they all are.

Cupcake, wishing you a stress free 2ww. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one for you, hun.

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Eeeeeeeee *Cupcake* thats fantastic news  I am dead excited for you. Send some positive thoughts to those . I am truely  it works for you. Enjoy you accupuncture and please have a relaxing low stress 2WW. Thinking of you.


X x X


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Cupcake I really hope this is the one!! I have everything crossed for you     . 

Everyone else hi and again I must apologise for being rubbish with the personals and keeping up with everyone. I won't go on with lame excuses but I will say I read and think of you all often. 

AFM 
I had my 7 week scan today and saw a heartbeat which was great, I have been worrying myself stupid over it. I am keeping everything crossed it continues to be good. 

Hugs again to you all 

K x


----------



## Bubblicious

How lovely [and reassuring], Wishing !

Cupcake, good luck cycle buddy . Sounds like it all went well. I also have acupuncture booked after my basting tomorrow. Apparently, it is helpful to have it on the day of your treatment. Last time because I was also mucousy, the nurse had to wash my cervix to see what she as doing so I was a bit "wet" afterwards, too [sorry if TMI].

I triggered last night so we're at the clinic in the morning. DH is not enamoured at having to "produce the goods" at 8am when he's usually having a lie-in.


----------



## hopingagain

Cupcake well done on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW goes qucikly for you and we can celebrate your BFP with you. 

Wishing wow 7 week scan how exciting. I bet it was so magical for you. 

Bubblicious good luck for tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else sorry if I have missed anything xx


----------



## wolla

Hoping - I can normally work the abbreviations out, but PUPO has got me stumped 

Wishing - fab news that your scan went well - hope you can relax a bit more now and enjoy your pg.

Sorry not been on much - have been reading - but busy getting sorted for hols tomorrow - woohoo.  1 week down - 1 to go - am hoping the holiday takes my mind  off the last stretch of the 2ww.


Won't have internet access while I'm away - and will be testing as soon as we get back next Saturday - so next time we 'talk' I'll have an answer one way or the other.

good luck to those who've got basting coming up, and to those who've just joined me on the 2ww.  

Best go - packing won't do itself

Wolla
xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Forever hopeful - I've had mine tested, my clinic agreed to do immunology tests which included thyroid test after my 3 failed IVF cycles. All came back normal so we are still unexplained.  

Cupcake - glad all went well and I hope the next two weeks don't send you too   

Bubbs - Good luck for tomorrow I will be joining you on Monday.x 

Wishing - Great news. x 

KG - Good to hear from you.  Hope AF arrives soon. x 

Catherine - I must say I do love living here Swansea has a beautiful coast line with some amazing beaches around the gower, so within 10 mins I can be at a beach. Hope all is well with you. x 

Wolla - it stands for pregnant until proven otherwise. Enjoy you holiday xx 


AFM - Scan today one follie 16 mm then one 11 and one 10 so trigger shot tomorrow and basting 11am Monday. Bit aprehensive as this is only the second time I've made it to this point and although it worked last time is was very short lived so part of me keeps thinking that it may happen again but   it won't. xx 

Anyway enough of me, hope everyone else is well. xx 

Love to all

Moo. x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

MIna moo - Good luck for Monday. Thanks for clearing up PUPO. I was stumped too!

Forever hopeful - I had my thyroid tested a couple of times - normal thankfully - don't understand the importance of it. Recently we had an initial consultation at a private clinic regarding IVF  they requested that my GP do a number of tests including thyroid before we see them again.

Bubbs - Good luck for tomorrow. 

Cupcake -  sending you loads of     

KG - Hope your AF arrives soon  - it is so frustating waiting and willing it to come. 

Wishing - So glad your scan went well - how are you feeling? Any MS?

Catherine - Sorry to hear about headaches - hope you enjoy your meal - lucky duck! 

Wolla - I hope your second week flies in. Have a lovely holiday.

AFM - I started my injections last Monday. I go for  a scan on Monday AM to see how i responded - praying that there'll not be any more tha 2 big follies. Been up and down all week - at times quite hopeful that we may have a chance and at other times in the complete pits. If the scan goes well on Monday I'm thinking of asking if we can do the IUI within 24 hours. Last time I think I ovulated 17 hours after trigger. I felt it was all over by 36 hours. What do you think??

Anyway take care and have a lovely weekend
HelsXX


----------



## Missy123

littlerachy  - Glad you are trying again,we have to    this will work for us. 

Forever Hopefull - When are you expecting AF again? Hope it comes on time. 
Katie Kate & Pixie lou - How are your 2ww's going? Good luck girls.   

Mina-Moo - Hope this is the one for you. Did you have a good time at the hen party even sober! Good luck for your basting monday!
MarsMaiden - Thankyou for reminding us of your details it has helped us all stay more positive.    Hope all goes well for you and the twins!
Catherine - I get CWCM early when on meds but thankfully know i can't ovulate due to the other drug.    that it will be fine.    Hope you meal was nice with DH.
Pixie22 - Are you holding out or did you retest? Good luck   
KG - Has AF arrived yet so you can get started again or shall i   that it will be monday for you now?
Cupcake - Glad your basting went well and lots of swimmers!    Good luck for your 2ww let me know how it goes!
Wishing and dreaming - Glad all was well at your first scan and you saw a heartbeat   
Bubblicious - Hope your basting went well today and you had lots of swimmers!   
Wolla - Hope you have a lovely holiday and good luck for testing when you get back!   
Hellsbells - Hope your scan on Monday shows some nice follicles!   

Not long now for me but feeling really hormotional, drugs coming on tuesday so will be ready for when AF arrives unless my AI has worked this time!   
Hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend! xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Missy - I'm on day 18 now so not expecting AF until about next Wed. But my cycles are crazy so it's unpredictable. Plus with it being abandoned for poor stimulation no-one knows if I will ovulate which means we could be waiting donkeys for AF. Nurse said if I get to day 40 and no AF then ring them and they'll give me meds to bring one on, which isn't ideal. When are you expecting AF? Might we be cycle buddies? 

Bubba - how was basting? Hope your well and feeling positive 

AFM I'm feeling crappy today, been getting down more and more as the weeks gone on. I'm going to arrange some counselling next week. I think I've got a few issues I need to talk out and explore further to become more focused and positive. Off to a family 'red nose party' tonight where all my adorable nieces and nephews will be. I'm going to drown my sorrows in wine (not cycling at min and bloody deserve a drink) and hopefully I'll have a good night and not end up hysterically whaling in self pity like the last time I drank! Ha ha. 

Hope you all have a nice weekend
XxX


----------



## hopingagain

Cupcake I had cramping for about 3 days after IUI and AF pains from day 6 onwards so its not a bad sign hun xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Cupcake- I had Insem 3 days ago and am still cramping today. It's worse at night, actually waking me up, hoping it's a good sign but I think it's more likely where the nurse scraped my cervix as I bled a bit after. Goodluck, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

Trying to keep busy, tiled my entire kitchen already today, certainly kept my mind off! Been v emotional these last few days, not convinced i have any tears keft to cry over absolutley nothing!!I know im going to be thinking about buying pregnancy test next week, but going to try to resist, as once it's in my house I will pee on it! Been told to test on the weds, got a feeling I won't b able to wait past Monday... Will power is not my strong point! 

Hope u are all enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

NOOOO!! I just lost loads of writing ARRRGGGHH!!! I will have to start all over again 


Pixie, I hope that your bruises are healing and that u r feeling more positive   x


Forever, I only had thyroid checked as part of my recurrent miscarriage immune testing.  I hope that u wont have to wait too long for AF to arrrive.  I naturally have very erratic cycles, so I know how u feel when u dont know when to expect AF.  I do hope that u stim well next time hun.  I have been thinking about going for counselling myself.  Hopefully it will do u good and u feel more positive and relaxed after.  I think counselling is excellent.  I have been in the past for a phobia and it has changed my life for the better  I recommend it to anyone x


Cupcake, glad that your basting went well.  I    that the 2ww goes by quick for you and it isnt too stressful.  Fantastic news about your 2 follies, that gives u a better chance .  I am sorry about your cramping.  I had extreme cramping for 3 days after my 1st IUI, it did calm down after that, but the cramps were really worrying at the time.  FX for you   x


Awwww wishing, so happy for you! Glad that the scan went well, HH9Ms hun.  I hope that u r feeling more relaxed now that u have seen the heartbeat, soooo exciting!  x


Bubbs, I    that the basting went well this morn? I hope that the 2ww goes by quick for u also and that it wont be too stressful.  Keep    .  I hope this is it for u hun   x


wolla, I hope that u have a lovely holiday and that it keeps your mind occupied for the final week of your 2ww.  I    that we hear about your BFP on Sat.  Take care hun x


Mina, Swansea sounds beautiful.  I am jealous lol.  Pembrokeshire has some beautiful beaches, stunning!.  I cant wait to visit west Wales in June, have u visited there before?.  I LOVE the sea and want to live by it in the future, hopefully when I have more money, its my dream.  I    that all goes well with your basting on Monday and that u end up getting a sticky BFP at the end of the 2ww    x


Hells, headaches have gone Thank God and the meal was lovely, one of the best I have ever had.  The panaramic views over the river was stunning.  I had a discount voucher otherwise I would have never been able to afford it, I could really tell the difference with the food, it was quality .  We are both getting scanned on the same day.  I am hoping for the same as u 1 to 3 follies and no more.  I feel like I am more stimulated this cycle.  I will know for sure on Monday.  I    that we both get a good result and are able to get basted this cycle  x


Missy, I am still having EWCM, done an OPK yesterday and it was negative, Thank God.  I will do another one on Sunday, day before my scan just in case.  This is super early for me to get the EWCM, seeing that I dont usually ovulate until CD18/19 naturally.  Good luck with everything hun, I am feeling pretty hormotional too.  I am finding stimming harder this time even though the injections r much easier for me to inject.  I think the whole IUI process gets more difficult the more u have, but will hopefully be worth it for us all   x


Katie, sorry that u r feeling emotional hun .  I find myself crying alot! since starting the IUI journey, even b4 the 2ww, it sucks! but we just keep going as hopefully all these emotions an procedures will be worth it .  Glad that u r keeping yourself busy. I think it is the best thing to do, get out as much as possible.  I hope that u do find the strength to wait until at least 12dpo    and **POSITIVE THINKING DUST**  x


AFM, had my last injection this morn, but I might need to inject on Monday again, depending on my scan results.  I am a bit concerned about the EWCM I am getting and the ovary twinges.  I hope I am not over stimming, cant see how as I barely responded last cycle,  I am    that I am growing at least 2 nice juicy follies, no more that 3 though


----------



## Katie Kate

Aw thanks Catherine... Don't forget I forget I Thought I was over stimming as I had so many twinges, but ended up with just 2 big follicles, so my bets on u being the same  x


----------



## hasina

hay all.. Im sorry im on my fone wil promise2do personals, as i am so so        upset and happy. As my closes friend has jus told me she done a test and shes pregnant. I honestly am so happy but the way shes going in2 detail not relizing in how might i be feeling. Tbh i always show 2most people that it doesnt bother me. But deep dwn its hurting me but happy4her.just fil a bit odd as she no's il be doing tx soon.. She cald me up again and was teling me u never no we might b pragnant together,in reply i said 2her i wont b doing tx dis month,im gna rest4a while n take a time out but then she was adviseing me 2do the tx dis month as i hav had m/c it wil be better chance as my body wil hav a better chance. Do u guys tink im a bad person as i just didnt wana bother hearing anything frm her. Im sorry ladies if i hav board any1 had no1else2tell..


----------



## Bubblicious

Hasina, you are not a bad person for feeling this way so don't be hard on yourself .

All, I have to make this a quick one so sorry for lack of personals.

I have had THE most stressful day today. DH went to make his "deposit" and told me that the tubes were running just fine so off I went. I got on the tube but I was in one of those carriages when you cannot hear the announcements and we went right past the station I was meant to change at [it was temporarily closed]! The next station was quite a lot further away but I got off there and doubled back two stations to get to an interchange and the queue for the lift was massive so I went up the emergency stairs [all 87 of them] to get another tube. So I finally get off the second tube at my stop and time is a bit tight but luckily as I got to the bus stop, the bus was coming and I put my arm out to stop it ..... and it didn't stop [!] so I walked to the clinic and got there all out of breath. It was 10.55am by then [11am appointment] and I FINALLY got basted at 1.10pm [by then I was hungry and very stressed at having to wait]. Also, I had acupuncture booked at 12.30pm but was able to postpone this until 2pm. The basting was not straightforward, the nurse took three attempts to get the speculum positioned right and two attempts to get the catheter in and DH's sperm count was low [not a problem we've encountered before but he's been ill this week] so I had 10 million sperm put in. And I'm feeling very negative about the whole thing now . It was like EVERYTHING was stacked against me and I've just got all superstitious and hormotional about it. I'm sure I'll be feeling better later but it's not a good start to the 2ww.

Will catch up with you all later. Love to all.


----------



## KG

Ladies, I need to read back to do proper personals, but just popped on to send hugs to Bubbs. Stay positive, hun. A positive story for you - The last time I got a bpf we only had 2.5m sperm and dh did his deposit at 9 am and I wasn't basted until about 3pm. So sorry your day was so stressful, but all is not lost.

Hasina, big, big hugs for you. It's so tough when you are happy for your friend, but sad for yourself. This is always the place you can say how you feel, no one judges you cause we've all felt the same at one time or another.

Kx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, haven't been on for a while and so much has happened so just trying to catch up!!

Just updating my status as I had put down the incorrect OTD....

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 25th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - Currently stimming - Insem 16th March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, haven't been on for a while and so much has happened so just trying to catch up!!

Just updating my status as I had put down the incorrect OTD....

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww -OTD 25th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## Katie Kate

Haha just realised I copied the whole of your post Susie... Soz!


----------



## KG

Cupcake, so sorry you are feeling so low, hun. I can't imagine that there are any of us on here who haven't cried over someone elses happy news. Personally, I cope with it by reminding myslef that there aren't only a certain number of babies to go round, and just because they have one, doesn't mean that I can't too. Also you could look at the fact that they tried for a baby because they knew of your difficulties as a good thing you have done for them. Otherwise they might have left it longer and had trouble conceiving too.

Maybe look at counseling, hun. I have been seeing someone recently for different  many different reasons (mostly related to losing my mum suddenly) and at the very least it doesn't do any harm and might help a little.

Take care of yourself and don't beat yourself up about how you are feeling.

Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone just a quick post as I have loads of housework to do.

Bubbs don't stress about your mad day - on my successful IUI my clinic was running late, my dh produced 4 million sperm and I got pregnant with triplets. Best of luck for 2ww.

Hasina and Cupcake sorry to hear that your having such a tough time.   It is very hard to keep going at times. I keep telling myself positive things such as we ae going to have  a family one way or the other and that we are currently doing all we can do to help things along. If IUI doesn't work, then we still have IVF etc. 

KG - So sorry about your Mum. XX I lost mine in October 2010. I miss her so much. 

Cupcake, I too have times where I'm totally down and obsessed with numbers - age, sperm counts,follicle sizes. I had a first counselling session at the begiining of the month. It was very useful, it was the counsellor's last day before her hols (God love her I think she needed them after me) but I've another appointment when she comes back. I think it was very useful.

Catherine - thanks for your comments hope both our scans go well tomorrow.   Some fat juicy follicles but not too many.

Take care everyone

Hels


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Catherine - Hope scan goes well. xx

Bubbs -   as the others have said try not to be too stressed. xx

Hasina -   you know tis is the place to let out your feelings hun. x 

Hellsbells and KG - Sorry about your sad loss, I had some counselling after my sister died and I found it really helpful.xx 

Cupcake - big   its so hard to keep positive so hear is some to keep you going     

Suzie - Good to hear from you and I hope you are taking care. xx

AFM - nothing to report really, need to take DH sample to hospital by 9.30 and then back there at 11 for basting.  Going to have and early night and will catch up tomorrow. xx 

Everyone else hope all is well and you are taking good care. xx

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## Missy123

Mina-Moo - Good luck for your basting today, hope you get lots of swimmers!   

Hope all your scans go well today for anyone having them and anyone else going for basting or testing.   
For those of you on your 2ww hope it's not driving you too mad and praying for a positive outcome for you.   
If you are waiting for your next treatment to begin like me hope the time goes by fast so we can all get started again.   
xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Thanks for good wishes Missy - I hope the time flies in and you start treatment soon.

Mina Moo - hope the basting goes well this morning.

AFM - had scan this morning. Two follicles - one 17mm, the second around 13mm. I have to keep injecting and go back for another scan on Wednesday. I'm a wee bit disappointed that I wasn't ready but glad I didn't produce too many. Grow follicles grow!!!


Chat later
Hels


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Quick update, had scan this morn, only one follie on left ovary again.  I am on CD11 and my follie was only at 14.9mm :-(.  Lining was better this cycle at 6 point something compared to 4.4 this time last cycle.  I am happy I have a lead follie but dissapointed at only one again.  I have to stim once more then I have another scan on Weds morn at 8am.  Do u ladies think I should have a bigger dose? I asked nurse and she said if I did I might over stim.  I cant see that happening at this rate!.  I really thought I was stimming well as I have had ewcm since CD7 and my breasts have been painful again for the last few days.

Hells congrats on your follies hun.  Looks like we may be basting at the same time.  What meds and dose are you on if u dont mind me asking? and do u inject everyday?   x


----------



## hellsbells26

Catherine - Don't mind you asking at all. 

I'm on Buserlin spray to prevent ovulation and Gonal F injections - a small dose - 50iu daily. On my first and second cycles I was on 75 iu. My consultant decreased it as he  won't run the risk of triplets again.

Your lead follicle of 14.9 sounds ok to me - as they grow up to 2mm a day so it could be 16.9 by Wenesday and then you have more time growing time before basting. Had you any other smaller ones ??

Hels


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi all
Catherine- my lead follicles were only 12mm on day 9 so it sounds like yours are ok? I then had my basting on day 14. Both follis were over 17mm, but I don't know the size as for some reason the hospitaldont like to tell me as they think I'll get bogged down in it! They say all I need to know is that they are the right size!!!

Afm I'm currently on day 5 of 2ww and struggling! Still having strange pains and if I didn't know better I would have thought my period was coming in the next few hours ( been thinking that for 3 days) although I know it's not....

Hope all scans and appointments went well today
Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

hells, r u injecting every day hun? I am thinking of trying a different drug next cycle if it comes to that.  My lining isnt great either, just hoping that will thicken also, like it did last cycle.  Nurse doesnt seem concerned, but I am a little .  The lead follie on my right ovary was only 10mm, hasnt got much of a chance to catch up, poor follie .  I just dont want to go through the pain I felt last cycle after basting if my chances are crap, feeling a little down, but I am sure I will pick up again after my scan on Weds.  I have to think    even though its soooooo hard!.  Good luck with your basting on Weds hun.  I hope u dont get cramps after and the 2ww isnt too stressful for you.  I have a good feeling for u  x



Katie, thanks for your positive post hun .  I dont think I will get basted until cycle day 15/16.  So hopefully that follie will grow grow grow.  My lead follie went from 10 to 18mm in 4 days last cycle, so there is hope .  I can see I am getting more positive the more I am typing haha!.  I    that you get a BFP at the end of the 2ww.  This journey is soooo difficult and we all need to get that sticky BFP.  I am dreading the 2ww, I have found the stimming part so difficult this cycle, so I can only imagine how I am going to be during the 2ww lol.    and **STICKYGLUE** hun x


Good luck to anyone who is stimming, basting or in their 2ww, thinking of u all


----------



## hasina

hi all hope everyone is enjoying the weather a bit as the sun has come out today, soo lets hope we get some summer this year..
ok here goes as i tryed posting yesterday and everything got wiped out... 

katie kate hay hun i no its hard but hang in there.. also another thing the strange pain sounds to me as a good sign i had that when i got bfp.. soo dnt lose  hope... fingers cross for u all the way hun  

hellsbells  hay hun  not long till u on 2ww fingers cross hope this is ur month  

catherine hun i think thats sounds ok... but u got til wednesday soo ur juicy follicle will grow xxx

missy   tell me about it... cant wait to start... 

mina how did it go today? hope it went well 2ww starts now for u... got fingers cross for u  

cupcake awww hun all i can do is give u a big           i totally understand in how u feel... hopefully things will feel more at ease as days go pas... try and stay strong as poss hun... u going through soo much with the whole fertility issue... put ur head up high and i really hope u do end up getting bfp u deserve it....

kg thanx for the message... when u starting as i think theres a few of us that are starting end of this month...

sorry ladies thers soo many of us im just going by whoever is on the latest page.. will catch with the rest soon when u ladies update in how things are going with u's..

afm well im feeling much better then the last time id posted... just have to get on as always and have to wait for my turn... went shopping yesterday with my 6year old dd  tell u what made me feel soo much better in myself done loads of shopping... 
now just waiting for af to arrive cant wait ....but not looking foward to clomid..

by the way someone said u can get clomid from asda? can som1 give me some info.. if i still need prescription for clomid? my clinics being pain in the ass as im bloody waiting for them to priscribe me clomid and its going upto 2weeks now... 
soo annoying barts are... last time i was running like a dog just to get the clomid and was already on day 1...that was 1stressful day i tell u that...

will come bak later as im on lunch break...


----------



## kelie2009

Hi Guys

I am new to FF.  I came on just to see if i can find out more about the Iui treatment.  I had my first treatment/cycle of it in December but i had too many follicles to carry on with the treatment so i had to let that month go.  I took a month off then i tried again everything went fine spray, injecting etc then i went for the procedure at the start of march, to no avail... It didnt work.  Why i dont know.  I was very disheartent.  I just would like to know if it is common for this to happen the first time and maybe work the next time?  I'm kinda freaking out a bit over it all..  I am going to try again when i hit day 21 again..  Would love to hear other peoples stories?  

Thanks


----------



## ruby1

Catherine at CD13 I only had one follicle at 15 then over the weekend I had two one at 20 and one at 17 ! Xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi everyone, so much has happened over weekend so ill not be sending many personals.

Good luck to all those having basting or scans today and wishing all those on their 2WW well 

*Hasina* - I read your message about your friend and my heart went out to you. I know very well how that feels, as I am sure a lot of the others do. It hurts so much when someone close announces their pregnant. I know that I just cant be happy for them and all I can hear in my head is 'Why them! why them!' over and over. We are one of the only couples left out of family and friends that have no children and we were the first to even consider it and try. We've seen so many people around us fall pregnant easily, unplanned and often at a very inappropriate time for that couple. We even had a friend tell us how much she didn't want kids EVER. She felt she was too selfish to care for a little person, it would be too much responsibility for her and she just didn't like the idea or have a maternal instinct in her, she wanted the freedom to do what she wanted when she wanted and drink and smoke as much as she liked (her words not mine) two weeks later she was announcing that she was pregnant!! I mean how ridiculous, that totally destroyed me. I hope your feeling better now, but its going to be a hard 9 months and just as your coming to terms with her being pregnant she'll have the baby and its a whole different feeling and process to go through again. Once you've accepted the new baby then no doubt another friend/family member will announce their pregnant and the whole cycle starts again. Its the awful cruel process everyone has to go though while TTC and its painfull. We all understand your feelings oh so well and we are all here for you 

*Cupcake* - Yours is a very similar situation to hasina. We all know how you feel and are here to support you. My niece is the closet toddler to me. I love her soooooo much but when ever I see her it reminds me of what I am missing out on. She is so adorable and loving and I well up whenever I see her, she is simply the daughter I haven't got and that hurts. Accepting a new baby into the group is hard but I find that if the parents are close to you and you cant escape seeing them then facing it front on and seeing as much of the baby as possible helps you to come to terms with things quicker as you start to love them and enjoy seeing them. Theres never a good time while TTC to go through this but the longer you leave seeing them the harder it will be in the long run (well thats what I find anyway).
In regards to doubting treatment and concentrating on numbers of sperm and timing of basting etc, well I do exactly the same thing all the time, I'm actually going to contact the counsellor tommorrow to arrange a session as I feel I am loosing the plot. I am looking into to things way too much. I think some level of doubting and questioning is normal but try not to let it take over as it has done with me because you go crazy  

Catherine - Last cycle I only had one lead follicle and on day 8 it was only 8mm, it suddenly grew to 14.5mm on day 10, then by day 12 it was nearly 20mm! Had basting on day 14. I never changed the dose at all it just did what it needed to. Last month I didn't have any grow more than 8mm, despite doubling dose and frequency. So I think as long as your follicle is responding to your current dose theres no need to change anything, just have patience and wait for it to reach optimum size. Theres no reason to think that a different drug, dose or regime would produce more follicles or increase their growth or your lining thickness, it could infact go the other way and not work for you at all. Perhaps mention to the nurse how your feeling and see if you can arrange a consultation with the consultant so you can ask these questions and get any doubts out of your head so that you can regain faith in their treatment plan for you. I understand how your feeling because I feel the same especially after I failed to stim any follicles this cycle. I should take my own advice really 

Bubbs - My one and only basting happened on a very stressful day as well under similar circumstances, its a nightmare isn't it. All I was thinking is '  I just don't need all of this on today of all days' It does us no good at all but theres no reason to think it would effect things. I hope your well and not going too loopy during the 2WW.

Sorry to anyone Ive missed  best wishes to all.

XxX


----------



## Poppets Mammy

*Kelie2009* - Welcome 

There are a lot of us on here, all from different areas of UK, different clinics and having treatment for different reasons. We will all give advice based on our own experiences but they may differ from yours slightly but we help where we can.

I only joined a few weeks ago and Ive found it helpfull. I came on not knowing what to expect but its deff worth while reading everyones stories and realising we are not alone in our TTC journey.

Can you tell us a bit more about your circumstances (as much as you feel comfortable doing). Summary of your circumstances, reasons for treatments, journey so far etc etc. Theres a page of abbreviations somewhere on the site, I found this very helpfull at first so I understood what people were talking about. Ha-ha 

Good luck and I hope you find the forum a positive experience.

XxX


----------



## charlie321

Hi peeps

Kelie - hello and welcome   . I've so far had 2 unsuccessful iuis and just recently my 3rd attempt was abandoned cos I over stimmed. It's very fustrating and I have no answers as to why it doesn't work but there are girls that have had similar attempts but gone on to have a successful treament. I hope you don't have to wait too long to get your bfp   . We're all here for support   .

Mina - hope the basting went well.    for a bfp for you. 

Catherine - don't give up on that follie hun as I'm sure it will grow grow grow     .x If you are concerned about the doseage you are on then it may be worth asking your clinic again. I overstimmed on 75iu puregon (daily) so they're going to put me on 50iu next time. I'm sure if they thought it needed it they would up your dose? They may be able to ask your consultant's opinion.

Sending out some hugs      to Cupcake and Hasina and anyone else that needs it too.x I often think about all of you on here and it's so unfair that we have to go through this but you are not alone and I hope that our support is some comfort.xxx

Good luck to all the girls in your 2ww.          

Sorry for missing the rest of you out today. You probably have all guessed that I'm a bit rubbish at keeping up on here   

Afm, I'm STILL waiting for af   . It's been 5 weeks since my last proper one but had a bleed after I came off the buserlin last month so I'm not at all sure where I am in my cycle! I've had a couple migraines though which I get near the start of af so I'm hoping it turns up soon so I can get on with things. I can't even try naturally til then either and I'm getting really peed off!  . Even dh asked what the heck was going on with "my bits" and he doesn't normally seem to notice anything other than my pmt! Anyway that's enough about me!

Charlie


----------



## kelie2009

Hi

I have spent most of my afternoon reading other peoples stories which im finding very helpful and interesting.  As apart from myself and my husband i have only told one friend about our problem.  She has no experience in this field, so its great to hear other peoples that are actually going through it aswell.  Im no good with the abreavations but ill learn.. My story is im married 6 years ttc properly from the year i got married (2005) got a whole load of tests done myself and hubby one was the xray dye test, (which was the most painful thing i have ever got done in my life) All tests came back fine so the answer doc gave me was unexplained fertility.  So started my IUI journey in november, which was cut short due to there being too many follicles.  Then as i said before my last one just didnt work..  I am going to try again start of April really hoping it can work this time for me..  I also have an appointment in Ivf clinic midd april..  Which i will attend...


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one from me for now.

Welcome to Kelie2009. I am on third go at IUI and each time, I have responded differently to the drugs. There have been successes on here on the fourth or fifth attempt and my consultant tells me that the chance of success for each of your first SIX attempts remains the same. It only starts to drop off after that. Hopefully, you won't get that far down the line. Wishing you luck with your next go.

Mina-Moo, how did the basting go?

Catherine, I asked my consultant if I could up my Clomid as I was only getting one follie but he was happy that one follie was a good result. Hope Wednesday's scan brings you some positive news. Basting later does not, apparently, affect your chance of success. I asked this in my first cycle when I was basted on CD21 or 22 [can't quite remember].

Charlie, hope AF turns up really soon.

AFM, I 've been spotting since my basting on Saturday. I wonder if all these knocks to your cervix can cause problems later on. Thanks for the positive stories. I've picked myself up a bit now.

Hope everyone else who I haven't mentioned is okay. Sorry for not giving you personal shout-outs. I'm still at work and clock-watching.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

*Kelie* - you have a very similar story to us. Do you mind if I ask some more Q's?
Did you have regular cycles while TTC prior to investigations and treatment? Also what medication are you on while having IUI? Have you had any just clomid or metformin cycles prior
To ur IUI?
I know which test your referring too, I like to think I have a very good pain thresh hold but that did make my toes curl  They always have problems locating my cervix so this was a very problematic investigation, they had to bring out an extra long speculum. Ouch!
In regards to people knowing, we started telling close friends and family about 2yr ago so they were aware as when ever we went anywhere ppl would casually say stuff like 'when will you have kids' or 'it will be you guys having babies next' and I ended up crying when we got home, so that solved that problem. I've just recently started telling work mates as the same started happening there. As long as you select who you tell carefully I find it really helps as it's not such a big secret then. People don't really understand but they try to take the load off by listening. It's you and your DH's decision at the end of the day but it may help.

XxX


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi guys, just a quickie for me as I've got a million things to do...
Kelie... Your situation sounds v similar to mine, I'm unexplained too, and I had that awful dye scan (hysterelorogram!) and it too was the most painful thing I've ever had! Was driving home and had to pull over in crippling pain and couldn't move for the rest if the day... I never want to have that again! I've also had 1 previous unsuccessful iui and am now on my 2ww for iui no 2 (fingers crossed). Good luck with your treatment, and try to stay positive x
Forever hopeful- I totally agree, a select group of friends and family and 1 work colleague know about my problems and it does help to have people to listen, but I agree they don't really understand, for example see below! 
Everyone else who is feeling down, I also know how u feel, dreading my friends baby shower on Sunday, been told I have to buy a mobile for over the cot, can't wait to buy that (not). I know I will b emotional, but there's a lot of people going so hopefully no one will notice! It will be 3 days before my test date. 

Take care xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quick note to Katie Kate - it's awful when ur put in a situation like that. A workmate of mine had her 2nd attempt at IVF, a insensitive mutual work mate found this out and counted the days of her 2ww, worked out her OTD and texted her saying 'well are you pregnant then?'. Sadly it hadn't worked and she reluctantly replied informing her that. This insensitive work mate of ours ignored this fact, did not send any sentiments or well wishes back, no she decided she would at that very moment send a mass text invite to everyone for her own baby shower (as she was 30weeks herself with 2nd child) including friend who had just had a BFN. What a cow!! But that's just one of many examples of the general public having a poor understanding of infertility and what we go through. 
So kelie, having a chosen few that know does help but you won't always get the reaction or support you look for, but we r all here to pick up the slack  xx


----------



## hasina

hi all just cant get to sleep as i have a long day 2moro thought id catch up with some more personals..

cupcake   aww hun dont think bad in how ur feeling trust me thats how i felt as well thinking i wasnt the type to feel jelouse untill that friend of mines announced shes expecting...
felt more rotten specially when i talk to her about the whole journey of the tx... now i wont feel comfortable talking at all about my tx from now on.... 
my dh is very good but at times u really need a female friend to talk to.. but i no i got u ladies...
this means il be more pain in the neck lol... 
sending u loads of   and   hope that feels a bit better... ur not alone...

ttcagain welcome hun ul meet loads of lovely ladies here that are all on the same boat as u... 
going through feterlity tx its soo hard hun... ul have ur ups and down specially when ur hormoans are everywhere specially when ur on diffrent drugs etc... always try and open up to ur partners hun... even though there mens they still wanna no whats happening,how ur coping etc... remember ur in it together... lol mood swings i think just about everyone has it... sooo hang in the....

forever hopeful  hay hun... i no tell me a about it some people can be soo inconsiderable... some have its easy as as the rest of us suffer..dont have words to describe about them.. all we have todo is get on with it and ignore even though its hard to ignore it.. 

sorry ladies but have to ask again about the clomid ? if i can get the clomid from asda it would be more less hasle for me..will i need a prescription? cant believe my clinic still hasnt called me back will be having a right go at them...and its a murderer getting through to the clinic


----------



## Missy123

hasina - I think you still need a prescription to get clomid from asda, hope you can get hold of your clinic real soon! What a pain and stress you don't need!   
Hellsbells & catherine - Nice to see your follicles are growing well and that your bastings aren't too far away! Hope they tell you wednesday when it will be.   

Welcome to the newcomers of this thread, hope we can be of help to you as we are all in the same boat!

Hope things are going ok with everyone.   

I helped DH cut our huge garden yesterday and now fell wiped out but wanted it tidy before our next tx begins but the first cut is always the worst just have the weeding to do now. xx


----------



## kelie2009

Hi all
Only on for a min in work.  
Thanks to everyone for there replies.  Were really not on our own.

Forever Hopefull
I do and have always had regular cycles that has never been an issue they are like clockwork (although very painful) Always here on time..  The drugs ive had for my IUI is the Burselin Spray & 37.5 Gonal F pen.  I havent had any problems with taking the meds.  Thankfully.  Before Iui i havent had any other meds at all..

Katie Kate
Good luck with your 2ww.  Really wish you well.  x

Cupcake 2010
Good Luck also with your 2ww.  xx


----------



## ruby1

Hello ladies ... 


Just a quick one !! 

Good luck all of you on your TWW !!! 

I am doing ok ... Just got past another TWW since my 6 week scan and I am officially 8 weeks today ! Got another scan on Thursday I will let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## hasina

hay guys on me lunch break...

missy thanks for the reply... aww man the clinic shut for lunch.. its soo hard getting through to them...  theyll be back open after 2 soo got 45miniuets lunch break...
i thought someone did say they got clomid for couple of pounds from asda,if they did then dont think it was priscribed because for a prescripion i pay 7.20 for what only  4 or 5 tablets...
hmmm might have to look back... that means i will definatly be running to the clinic... would of been soo much easier if they had posted it... anyway will call at 2oclock
anyway how are u doing? no sighns of af yet..... aww hope we start soon just wanna get on with it..
missy i really hope u end up getting bfp... since iv joint this site u been on it..lol i wanna get rid of u with a bif fat massive grin...   

be back guys let me make this annoying phone call to te clinic lets hope im not the 8th person to speak to the receptionist xx


----------



## hasina

back..

well i was the 2nd person soo it was ok... spoke to the reception and they said they gave my file to the dr to get the prescription that was last week.. but she cant check now as there is a meeting with the nurses.so she doesnt no if it is ready or not. but she will call me back as soon as poss soo a litle relieved  but i have to go up to barts.. just in case if i dnt get it on time..

ruby the waiting is a never ending story for  fertility all the way through good to hear things are looking good for bet u cant wait for the next scan... my duas are with u all the way xx

ttcagain hun this is a big   for u hun ur not alone wer all going through the same thing... and we are all here for u.. soo feel free in letting out whenever ur  feeling down or what so ever... wer here..
and for the mens look on the front page on fertility im shore there is a forum for mens hun..
the rolleroaster wont stop untill u win it lol.. ul get there fingers cros xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, I have been reading through the posts and it is good to know we all have the same thoughts and are not alone.

Good luck to all of you in your 2ww xx

AFM... well this is my 2nd IUI cycle. My OTD is Friday but unfortunately AF arrived today (exactly same time as last cycle)  So quite gutted.  To be honest I wasn't really hopeful, but I suppose you always have that 1% hope that it has worked, although at the minute I feel it will never happen to me.  Called the hospital and have a scan tomorrow, so going straight in for IUI number 3. It is getting quite scary as the time is going so quickly and can't believe I'm onto the 3rd attempt already. The NHS will fund us for 3 so if the next one doesn't work its straight to IVF, which if I'm honest i am petrified about. Never thought it would come to this!

Never mind, onwards and upwards.....xxx


----------



## suziewong

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March 
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - Starting IUI #3 
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Helloooooooo everyone, I'm feeling positively perky today for no reason what so ever. Bloody hormones!! HAHA

A quick general post to everyone, I can see a number of you have taken advantage of alternative therapies, but has anyone tried reflexology I am very interested in alternative therapies and I compelted a research assignment into the use of reflexology for induction of labour, but now I am learning more about its use for infertility. There's little actual evidence for it but it seems to becoming more popular as there are more and more success stories coming out. I have found a clinic very close to me that does the reflexology and acupuncture and I have requested more info from them as I am considering giving it a go. Anyway.........I stumbled across this article released today about it if anyone is interested http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-20980/Is-reflexology-new-cure-infertility.html For those that are interested I will keep you posted on what info I gather 

Hasina - I am laughing out loud at your late night post from yesterday, you must of been half asleep as a lot of it is well muddled, wrong spellings and extra words/letters etc  Its made me smile  
In regards to getting clomid from Asda I've never heard of that but cant imagine you would just buy it off the shelf. I would expect you would need a prescription and get it at the pharmacy. I used to get 6 months supply on one prescription, so only had to pay the £7.45 every 6 months. good luck on your search.

Kelie - You are a puzzle aren't you. We are unexplained but it was identified that I wasn't ovulating regularly and thats why I had erratic cycles, but they never found why that was. I was only having about 3 periods every year. Very strange! Have you ever had a post coital test where they check your cervical mucus after  to see if you have a hostile cervix?

Cupcake - There's absolutely no point in us looking into things too much and speculating so why do we?? I haven't had any counselling yet, 1st session is 5th April so I will let you know how it goes. I'm hoping it helps me stay more positive and to stop second guessing everything.

TTCagain - Welcome, I am so sorry you are feeling this way. Did you have any counselling during your break for treatment? If not it may help. Try not to blame yourself, none of this is your fault and you should not feel guilty. You are describing feelings I am sure everyone on here has experienced at some point during our journey. It is a very hard and painful time going through TX, I hope you can turn the negative thoughts you are having around and get into the right frame of mind before you start again. you are not alone and this is the best place to vent your anger and frustrations.
In regards to your feelings towards others being pregnant and not being around babies/toddlers than as I am sure your have read that a few of us have been discussing that recently, and we all go through it. However its not healthy and we all need to find our own way of coping with it. I like to think that everyone has parts of their life mapped out (a bit like fait) and that the other couples around me have conceived their children as it was their time and meant to be. We haven't yet as we have a path to follow until that dream comes true, but it will all be worth it in the end whether we have biological children or adoptive children, we will one day have our family, and until then the hurt and pain we experience is preparing us for the future. Well something like that anyway. It does not always help but sometimes it does.  to you.

AFM I need some advice today, I noticed last night that I had some brown discharge upon wiping (sorry for the detail  ) like what we get before the start and at the end of a period. The odd thing is I am only day 21 of a cycle that was cancelled due to poor follicle stim. I have erratic cycles at the best of times, but I NEVER EVER have early periods. I was scanned day 14 and there was no lead follicle or signs of ovulating any time soon. Ive had some mild cramping but Ive never experienced such a thing before. The discharge has continued! Any thoughts or advice ladies

Hope your all well 
 
X x X

/links


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Suziewong - So so so sorry about Af arriving   Have they gave you an explanation on why Af comes that early before OTD as my understanding was that Af came exactly 14days after ovulation, no earlier or later, and that irregular cycles like mine are caused by a delayed or shortned process before ovulation. I may be wrong but thats what I thought.

XxX


----------



## suziewong

Hi Forever Hopeful,

No they have never mentioned it, my official testing dates are always 16 days post IUI and AF has arrived 13 days post IUI both times. Do you think 13 days is too short?


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Suziewong - No not at all, that explains things. My OTD is normally exactly 14days after basting, I had never thought of a clinic having a OTD after then, I suppose it makes sense really, no unnecessary testing. So for AF to arrive 13days after basting seems fine. Prob means you've ovulated before basting but from what I here that is better than after. My AF arrived on day 16 last month, so I'm thinking I ovulated too late after basting. I'm going to ask about it, it might just be me looking into dates and timings etc too much. It makes me a bit  . Ha ha

Do you have a scan while on AF? I am going to when my AF arrives to ensure Ive not got any persistant follicle/cysts like I did last cycle. Is that why your having a scan then?

X x X


----------



## broody23

Hi everyone

Hope you are all getting on ok

Sorry suzi  

With regards to the prescriptions if you get your clinic/doctor to give you a private prescription then you are not charged the standard nhs  7 odd pound fee and can pay the shelf price. I think they are white instead of the nhs green in color if i remember rightly from another thread but feel free to correct me.

AFM I'm no further along the tx road yet unfortunately

Broody xxxx


----------



## suziewong

Forever Hopeful -yeah thats why I'm going for my scan tomorrow to check that everything is ok to go ahead with the injections again this month. Just checking that there are no cysts etc.

Not very nice having a scan during AF.... the things we have to do!!  xx


----------



## hasina

laughing my ass off forever hopefull... will be back later on to make u more laugh
this was just quickkkyyyy 1 for u forever hopefull....


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Welcome newbies. xx 

Suzie - So sorry hun   

Cupcake - Sorry that you are still feeling down    and in pain.   that good things are happening. xx

Bubbs -  how's things buddy. x 

Ruby - glad all is well. x 

Hasina - how you doing.x 

AFM - Basting went ok, although I did get a little bleeding this time which has made me worry, but nothing I can do now apart from wait. 

Also for all of us (including me) that have been feeling a little bitter, angry and just plain frustrated that others seem to catch as a drop of a hat and the rest of us struggle on, our feelings are natural and they do not define us as who we really are.  We would not be normal if we didn't feel like this to some degree from time to time.  The most important thing is that we are able to get these feelings out in the open to each other.  My poor DH has had to sit there whilst I scream at the top of my voice how unfair life is, each time I hear another one of my family or his is prg, how we have been trying longer and they have had an accident!!!!  

Love to all, where ever you are on this journey. 

Moo.x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - 2ww OTD 4th April 11
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - Starting IUI #3
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## Poppets Mammy

You are all describing similar experiences to what I've had. The first time TTC got to me was when my sister in law announced her accidental pregnancy. Very similar circumstances, no money, no home, no job, no life really. I was so angry inside and held it in for as long as possible. No/one knew we had been trying and were having problems, we were getting the 'when r you having kids thing' I cracked one night and after a lot of swearing screaming and tears I told the whole in law family where to stick there Q's and why I had had enough of them all and how little miss precious (spoilt sister in law) didn't deserve to be pregnant. Ha ha it will go down in history as one if the most cringe worthy moments of my life. But holding it all in isn't good. Funnily enough it worked and they all understood and became sympathetic, ha ha. Even the pregnant sister in law understood, it actually improved our relationship!
More recently my other sister in law has decided to go for infertility, her and her no good fella have been trying for a few months (they've exaggerated to get a referral) and are now being sent for tests etc. They don't have a penny to rub together, they r up to their eyes in debt, smoke filled council house, no job, no motivation, no prospects, nothing to offer a child and I can see it unfolding in front of me. No doubt they'll get pregnant before us, which will simply boil my p**s     Rant Rant Rant!!!!

Cupcake - you refer to 'longing to be pregnant' I've lost that, one of the reasons I'm seeking counselling. I actual dread being pregnant. Don't get me wrong I'd be over joyed as it wud be a dream come true, but I'd worry myself sick for 9 months. I wish I cud just skip to the birth part. I think its a big issue that I need to explore and address. Me and DH are very keen on adopting at some point regardless of having successful TX or not, and I've been thinking 'well why bother' recently as I don't feel the need for a biological link to my children. I almost feel like I'm going thru the motions now, just coz we can and shud so we can say we tried. A Deff issue to address in counselling (I'm quite excited about counselling, looking forward to it )
In regards to the cramps it sounds very similar to what I had after our one and only basting and unfortunately I ended up with a persistent follicle/cyst thing. It could be anything thou, we become very sensitive to every twitch and twinge and we speculate so much. I really hope it's a positive sign for you   

Xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh man, i am so fed up...I just typed this whole thing TWICE and then lost it, so I have resorted to writing in word first!!

Anyway, what I was saying was – I have been lurking on the board, usually on my phone at work and I keep meaning to catch up with everyone and do personals but by the time I get home there’s another page to catch up on and I’m a bit useless.

Needless to say, I love keeping up with all your stories and hope you’re all OK.

AFM. I am in a BAD mood. Let the rant begin:

Before I start, please note that most of the time I remain fairly positive about things but I just need some space to let out a virtual “ARGH!”

I have PCOS. PCOS is the bane of my life. I find it very hard to loose weight, I suffer from all of the effects of PCOS – which include excessive body and facial hair. I feel like a gorilla. Usually i can keep on top of things with special creams etc but when your TTC you cant use the cream...

...problem #1 when you need to look your best to try and woo your DH into having BMS it is not easy when you feel like you are a furball. 

It takes me HOURS of my life every week to deal with it – and all the hospital scans etc etc that will be coming up are already giving me cause for concern. I will be spending half my life with my legs akimbo and half my life preparing for it!

Other than that – I have NO periods. NONE! I was reassured that after loosing 10% of my weight and dropping into BMI below 30 that my symptoms would improve...well it’s just a crock...they have got worse!!! So anyway, I have to take provera for 5 days and then 5-7 days later i get a bleed. (this is what I class as AF and is when I will be starting my first cycle of IUI when this happens within the next week). 

But Provera plays havoc with me...it obviously affects hormones and today I have had the worst headache I can ever remember having.  I also end up a bit depressed or ‘hormotional’ and today I have just had ENOUGH.

Why cant i just have a normal body, and a normal cycle and the normal problems people face. I feel like such a freak amongst my friends who have none of these problems. I am so sick of pretending to be happy for people who get pregnant naturally. I am not bloody happy for them I am just a little bit sadder for us ...I wish they would all sit in a room and be pregnant quietly.

I am absolutely bricking it about starting IUI – what if i don’t do the needles properly? What if i get that stimulated ovary disease thingy?? There’s an increased risk with PCOS. 

I was so determined to just take each little step at a time – i.e. have a smear test, take supplements, get meds delivered, start provera, have a period etc but no matter how much I plan or what I do I just feel so out of control of things and I hate it. I haven’t even really started yet.

I am so sorry for dumping this on here I know we all have our own problems I am just having a bit of a paddy and have no other way of letting this out – as I don’t think anyone really wants to hear it. I think they think if I have any negative thoughts about treatment that somehow I am convinced it wont work. I am just so sick of pretending to everyone.

AND (if you’re still reading) how annoying is it that EVERYONE knows? A girls at work announced she was 12 weeks pregnant yet she is one of the main culprets for asking me if I am ‘pregnant yet’ i honestly feel like saying ‘why don’t you just FO and mind your own business’

Oh i feel awful and I really hate myself when I am like this


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

Just a quick post as having an early night.

Suzie Wong - so sorry.   Praying that you'll be third time lucky.

Mina Moo - Glad basting went well. Loads of   for 2ww.

Catherine - Yes I inject Gonal F every day. Best of luck for scan tomorrow.  

Hasina - Your posts make me smile too. You sound like a real livewire.

Cupcake - Hope your cramps are good ones.   

TTC Again, Forever Hopeful, Broody and everyone else hello and sending you some  .

AFM I have another scan tomorrow morning to see how the follicles are coming along - so fingers crossed. Busy viewing houses at the minute so at least its giving something else to think about - although when it makes me sad when I think that we don't need the extra bedrooms. Think my DH has got addicted to viewings. I might just organise one for every evening if I'm on the 2ww soon!


Anyway chat tomorrow
Take care
Hels


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hels - good luck with scan tomorrow and enjoy ur house viewings x

AmyB - you've just cracked me up    I'm not laughing at how ur feeling, not at all, just how you worded it. You've got the same sense of humor as me. We all know of days like today has been for you, just let it all out. And yes how bloody insensitive are ppl, they mean well but they cause a lot of pain with their loose tongues. Have a good rest tonight and face it all again fresh in the morning   

X x x


----------



## KG

Suzie, so sorry that AF arrived. The same happened to me last month -AF arrived about four days before test date. My clinic said that s,sometimes that can happen with the drugs and if it happens again, then they will give something to stop it, which I assume means progesterone that lots of clinics seems to give as a matter of course anyway. If you're not getting this already, might be something worth talking to your clinic about?

Cupcake, To be honest it does sound a little how my cyst started, but in almost all cases, cysts aren't a problem and quickly disappear by themselves and don't affect your tx. Also as your clinic say, it could be a good sign that things are happening.

Hellsbells, so sorry that you are without your mum too, hun, I know how hard it is. I'm finding it particularly difficult at the mo with all the mothers day stuff everywhere.

AFM, still waiting on AF. Not exactly late yet, but been feeling premenstrual for about a week and just want to get on now.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Katie Kate

Cupcake- I'm still having the cramps too, on both sides as well. I do have a persistent small cyst on the right which I've had for 6 months, and didn't put the 2 together- b&@lox! 

Xxx


----------



## hasina

ohh gosh im back again...
u ladies wont believe it? the clinic still havent called me back yet...

ok here goes again with the personals.. lol im in bed soo forever hopefull mind my spellings etc just in case im snoaring away while typing...

forever hope   just thought id send u a monkey as a gift to u   
about the clomid because some1 did post about it while back ago thought might not need prescription.. hay wow u guys have got it much cheaper.. for every cycles prescription i payed 7.20 hmmm should ask about that... the rate my clinics going with the prescription its leading me to think about it...

hellsbells wish u loads of luck that ur juicy follicles grow by 2moro..

amyb totally understand in how ur feeling... sorry that ur feeling soo down swnding u loads of hugs            hope that makes a tiny winny diffrence....

mina im fine thankyou hun... sorry to hear u had some bleeding... lets just hope and have our fingers cross u have bfp....


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Mine didn't show until the next cycle. So 1st cycle went smoothly but bfn, started stim for 2nd cycle and had first follicle scan on day 8 where a persistent cyst thought to be left over from previous cycle was seen. 
Ah I hope that hasn't happened for you guys, it's completely knackered things for me, but by the sounds of it it's a short lived problem.   for good news for you. They reckon cramps can be a good sign as well. Ull not know untill OTD so try not to ponder on it.

Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Thanks very much for the monkey Hasina, here's a dancing banana in return  . . . . Look at him go   

Good night ladies, ive really over done it on here tonight, I think my DH is feeling a bit left out and lonely so I'll put the iPhone away and speak to you all tommorrow.

I'm still creased at AmyB's "I wish they would all sit in a room and be pregnant quietly", ha ha that would be so great wouldn't it. Would make my job a bit easier as well. 

XxX


----------



## AmyBxxx

LOL forever hopefull. Glad I made you smile! 

Thanks ladies. I actually feel better for the rant! What would we do without each other?! 

Good night all. Xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Wow u ladies were chatter boxes last night! I'm at work so just a quick one... 1/2 way point for me today, just 1 more week to go...My body is playing tricks on me again, I'm feeling very dodgy,have a really bad tummy and was nearly sick this morning...mustn't read too much into it as last iui I woke up day before test day and puked my guts up, obviously thought it wasmorning sickness, but in fact my af followed a few hours later and I had a sicknessbug (1st one since I was child) very cruel indeed!
Also im interested i  this post coital test as ive always said i thought my body was rehecting my hubbys sperm, but theyve never offered this. Does anyone know if the nhs do it and what they can do if tgey find the mucus is hostile?
Enjoy the sunshine 
X


----------



## charlie321

Just a quickie (about the only type I get nowadays   )

AmyB -         . I had to smile at your comment 'people should sit in a room and be pg quietly'. If only!   . I don't have pcos (although the clinic keep asking me if I do cos I get loads of follies) but I do suffer with really bad skin and I know what it feels like to feel unattractive    so I sympathise with you. And don't worry about the needles - you can do it!    To quote my dad from when I was little 'nothing ventured, nothing gained'.

Katie  -One week down, one to go! hope you're holding out ok. My nhs clinic did a post coital test (I've never done it on dr's orders before, very romantic!) so I would ask your clinic. I presume though that the IUI bypasses that problem anyway as the sperm are put straight into the uterus??

Suziewong- so sorry   .    it's 3rd time lucky for you

Better go do some work today   . TTFN.x


----------



## Missy123

suzie - so sorry    it's a cruel world, hope it happens for us all real soon.   
Charlie - I like the quicky bit i know how you feel!    Partly my fault as can't really be bothered at the moment, we focused too much on getting pregnant and knowing it's not going to happen that way has left me feeling why bother! We have to try and get our life back. It's just jab scan jab scan wait and wait again!

Hope you ladies are enjoying the sunshine. Catch up on the personals later just having a quick cuppa.

I know you ladies like to yap alot but i nearly had kittens when i logged in, it said page 52 then i realised i was on part 217 phew!
I am on a cleaning spree today it must be the spring sunshine! Bedding blowing on the line, cooker all cleaned, nets coming down next i must be ill oh i have got a stinking cold! 
Just waiting for the TV shop to come and pick up our TV, it broke and it's only just a year old so glad i got extented warranty on it! It's not the same watching a little portable again so glad DH can watch his grand prix on a loan set.
xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone -hope you are all having a good day. 

Another quickie from me.  

Catherine - I hope your scan went well. 

Amy B - Hope you feel better after. I didn't realise what PCOS was- it sounds tough. Your comment about pregnant women tickled me too. Keep strong  - Fortune favours the brave. I'm quite sqeamish and I have no bother with doing my injections.

AFM - I had another scan this morning. My lead follicle doesn't seem to have grown much in two days 16.9 to 17 something. ;-( The runner up has grown though its gone from about 12 something to 16 something. There is a smaller third follicle (the consultant didn't tell me about that one on Monday). But hopefully that'll not grow anymore or else the cycle will be abandoned. I have to go for another scan and to see the consultant tomorrow morning and hopefully trigger then and IUI on Friday as my clinic is closed at weekends.

What do you think? Do these sizes sound ok? Bit worried about the lead folllicles lack of growth. I think on my IUI cycle when I became pregnant all 3 follicles were about 20 something days before the IUI?

Anyway I really must do some work or else I'll get the boot and be unable to afford children.

Chat later 
Hels
XXX


----------



## Katie Kate

Hels, my clinic will go ahead with iui with one follicle at just 17mm so these sound good to me! X


----------



## pixielou

Hello again  sorry I havent been on for a while. This chat seems to speed by sooo quickly, lol! Think my personals are as up to date as they can be, sorry if not...

*KG* Hope that your af arrives for you so that you can started with your tx.

*Forever *I have had my thyroid checked several times at dr's for various thing and under the clinic I believe. Each time it has come back ok, the thing is I have heard is that testing/ results can be misleading sometimes as the nhs have a cut off line and if someone falls a little above/below that line then they are neg/pos if you see what I mean. Eg, I have had some small cysts on my ovaries that have showed in previous scans, they said that I have 8 of them but to have pcos you have to have 10 or more?   I have also had reflexology along time ago but only one session. It was very relaxing and I have heard that it can work wonders. The thing is it all gets soo expensive.

*Cupcake *welcome to the 2ww, how is your cramping now? I know how you feel about the friend thing. Friends of our got pg so quickly and now Im thinking that maybe cos they knew about us ttc for a while they thought they better get a move on. I was very happy for them but it hurt too. When the baby was born I went straight round to see it and never showed any signs of jealousy etc, I just could not show any negative emotion to them. I really try to cut myself off emotionally from these feelings, I know it may not be healthy but otherwise it will consume me. I try to think to myself that that is their life and this is mine etc etc. I have had counselling recently related to this and the fact that I lost Mum in September last year. It really does help to let out the emotion and explore our feelings. Try not to worry too much about the timings of the triggera ndthe sperm etc as you will end stressing, know it is easier said than done though!

*Bubbs *Welcome to 2ww. Sounds like your insemination day was a bit stressful what with the trains being rubbish and the count etc. Hope your feeling better now. Love the word 'hormotional'.

*Hellsbells* and *KG *sorry to hear about the Mum thing, I lost my mum too last year and it very hard  to you.

*Catherine *How are you and how are your injections going. Do you think you will ask them to change the dose next time. Which drug and dosage are you on?

*Hasina* It really does hurt when you find out about a friend cos you really don't wanna feel those negative feelings towards them. You wonder why it hasn't happened to us etc. Keep coming on here and we will be here for you.

*Kellie *Hope you get good results next time with your tx, maybe you need to arrange a meeting with your consultant again to discuss it all?

*Charlie *Hope your af turns up so that you can do tx.

*TTCagain *Im sure that you will cope with the arrival of their baby much better than you think! This whole process is such a strain on our relationships, there are so many hurdles and rings that we have to jump through and so many emotions that sometimes you don't know wether you coming or going and it is sometimes a good idea like my counselor says to us is to make us/me time whereby once a week you set aside a little bit of time to spend with your partner and talk about thing. No TV, radio, computer etc just the two of you...

*Suzy *Sorry hun about the bfn, you have one more to go! This is my last iui and then maybe ivf and Im petrified too! Hope your feeling ok 

*Amybxxx *your pcos sounds very distressing and Im sorry to hear that it takes up some much time/ worry etc. Can you try some alternative therapies with your tx have you tried them before? I was scared about doing iui so much so that I ummed and arred about it and put it off. In hind sight i suppose that I shouldn't have but I did. Now I'm on my 3rd and last iui and I feel much more positive about it than I ever did. We are all going through the same and can be here for you. 

Well on to me, Im 7 days post my iui and have been feeling fine. Still at home doing sweet .. and twiddling my thumbs but tbh ive worked so hard and had so much stress recently thatits been a good break for me. (.)(.) are sooooooo painful but I had this last iui form the hcg trigger, does anyone else have this? Have had some weird twinges in my left and right ovaries bit concerned as to what they are. The left ovary was the dominant one and the right was quite a bit smaller. On the day of iui i could feel that I was ov from the left side then a about four days later the right side had ov pains. Very strange do you think that I ov later form the right side cos the follie wasnt big enough even though I had had the trigger about five days before?

Anyway, happy chatting, sorry if I missed anyone and  to all xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Kate Kate and Pixie Lou.

I can't do that fancy fairy dust thing  but I'm sending you some anyways.

Hels


----------



## charlie321

Well work is a bit slow today so I'm back for more   

Hells - both my previous iuis I've had follies about that size when I was triggered and the clinic seemed to suggest that 18mm was the ideal but I hope that you have a little growth spurt to put your mind at rest     . Good luck.x

Pixielou - I get very painful and swollen bbs on the iui jabs and I've always taken them as a good sign. Good luck for week 2 and I hope it's a bfp for you.x

Missy - I agree the whole tx thing really puts a bummer on the passion. I don't feel that I've even given the ttc natural thing a good go since we began tx and it seems pointless. And then there's all the nurses who've seen up my chuff and it's hard to get that image out my mind when dh is giving me 'the wink'   . TMI but when I was in NY I bought some Victoria Secret pants and they seemed to help a bit   

OK I think I've probably shared a bit too much today    so I'll be off.  Good luck to everyone in the 2ww. I    for some bfps and good luck to everyone stimming, I hope there's some fab follies to come   

Charlie.x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Katiekate & Pixielou - Its so cruel that we experience symptoms from our drugs that are the same as pregnancy symptoms. I get really full sore boobs as well and the nausea etc etc, it really messes with my head   I know its easy to say but try not to dwell on it.

Katiekate - In regards to the post coital test it is available on NHS but I suppose it depends on individual circumstances on whether a clinic thinks it's a worth while test. I think sometimes they just assume the cervical mucus is hostile, as if there's no other reason for infertility it must be that. Does that make sense? I'm not sure whether you can take anything to help with it but I know the treatment would be IUI as rightly said by Charlie it bypasses that problem.

Hellsbells - Each clinic seems to have different protocols of follicle size and timing of basting etc so I couldn't really say. I know my clinic won't do IUI until follicles are at least 18mm. I'm sure they wouldn't go ahead it they weren't happy with follicle size. Like I say every clinic does it diff.

Does anyone have any idea what this brown discharge I'm getting is? I'm not due AF for another week and have never experienced this before. Has anyone else? In particular those who have had persistent cysts, may it be related to that?? It's like the start and finish of an AF, like old blood stained mucus 

I'm going to be on night shift for next few nights so will be dissapearing for a few days. Wish you all well and sending baby dust to everyone.


----------



## suziewong

Hi guys,

KG- thanks for the advice about the Progesterone. I did ask at the clinic today but they said they wouldn't recommend it for me, they did go into detail why, but to be honest can't really remember so just praying they know what they're doing    

Well, scan went well today, no cysts or abnormal activity in/around my ovaries so I have been given 7 day prescription of menopur and go back next Wed.

To any of you who are NHS funded and pay for your prescriptions, did you know you can buy a pre paid prescription card which only costs £104 for 1 year and it covers any amount of prescriptions needed over the year?!! The pharmacist told me about it today....what a bargain!! 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## suziewong

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - 2ww OTD 4th April 11
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong -  IUI #3 - Stimming.  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Stimming, Scan on Monday 21st March
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## KG

Sitting in the car as ds has fallen asleep in the back and so I get a bit of peace! Bit cross thoughh that my broadband signal is stronger in the fpdrive than in the house.

Suzie, that always happens to me at the clinic, they explain all sorts, then the minute I walk out of the door I don't remember a thing. Good that you can get going straight away, this 'month off' for me has really dragged.

PixieLou, so sorry that you are without your mum too. Sending big hugs your way.

Hellsbells, those follies sound about the same as what my clinic baste at, esp if they at all worried about a third coming up behind.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sorry I havent been able to post much over the past few days.  


Welcome to all the newbies  


I will try to catch up a bit with personals now.  Its soooo busy on here.


Suzie, sorry about AF showing, BOOOOO   .  Glad that your scan went well and that everything looks good. Good luck with the injections and stimming hun **FOLLICLE DUST** x


Cupcake, sorry that u r still having the cramps, what DPIUI r u now?  I hope that it does mean that something good is going on   .  I mentioned about the bad cramps I had after IUI last cycle to my nurse today and she said I shouldnt have been in that much pain, especially if I was only releasing 1 or 2 eggs and I didnt get bad cramps straight after basting, it happened the day after and onwards for me.  She said if it happens this time, to phone the clinic, dont know what they could do though?.  I hope the cramps have eased for u today hun, its not nice to be in pain and not being able to take anything buy paracetamol for the pain.  I feel for u.  I hope that all goes well for u when u visit your friends baby on Thursday.  I    that u wont find it too difficult.  I agree that I find women being pregnant more difficult that looking at babies x


TTCagain, it is normal to feel the way you do hun.  I feel like that on a regular basis and dread my close friends and family getting pregnant.  I dont think I would be able to handle that.  I do always prove myself wrong though and I am a lot stronger than what I think.  I believe we r all stronger than we believe.  I have been TTC for over 4 years now and I am still going and havent given up just yet  even though I have had many mini breakdowns and tell myself over and over again "I cant do this anymore".  I think u will be ok hun even though this TTC journey is soooo difficult.  Thinking of u    x


Mina, glad basting went well, but sorry about the bleeding.  I hope u dont have any cramping and that the 2ww will fly by for u   x




Forever, I hope the counselling helps u hun.  I am seriously considering it myself after all these years and mini breakdowns.  I really believe in counselling, especially cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT) as I have had that before and I really believe it works, so I can vouch for it  .  I just have so much going on, I just havent had the chance to speak to my doc about it.  I will defo be looking to have counselling b4 IVF and I know that my clinic offers that when it comes to IVF.  I think it will help my DH to go also.  I do long to be pregnant, but I will panic also for 9 months as I have a recurrent m/c history and a blood clotting disorder that can cause so many problems in laster pregnancy, i.e pre-eclampsia, placental abruption (sp?) and pre-term labour, it sucks to think of all the problems I can incur, so I try to keep it all at the back of my mind.  Another worry is that I have to have a high dose of steroids during pregnancy as my immune system attacks the embryo and sees it as a foreign.  I only need the steroids for 3 months, but it still worries me.  Sometimes, I think I should just give up. But no doctors etc has told me that yet, so I will keep going  and there is treatment for the issues I have, so I might as well try everything  .  Thinking of u hun    x


Amy, sorry about all the side effects that u have from your PCOS.  I have excess hair as I am getting older and that is without pcos.  I know that many of my friends do also.  I feel for u hun.  Its hard enough for me to prepare myself for scans etc without having PCOS.  I love the way u say that u wish that all pregnant women would stay in a room and be pregnant quietly, haha! I feel like that also.  I found it even harder when I used to get scanned at my local hospital and I had to sit in the waiting room with heavily pregnant women and babies.  I would feel so sad for DH and myself when we used to see them paying for scan photos etc.  It used to do my head in and I felt like crap after.  Thank God I dont have to get scanned along pregnant women anymore.  I wouldnt worry about OHSS during IUI, its very unlikely as u r not on a high dose and u are monitored closely.  You will be fine at injecting, u get taught how to do it in the clinic, make sure your partner comes to the teaching session with u, so u have 2 sets of ears  .  My DH, prepares the injections for me, then I inject myself.  One day DH forgot to prepare the injection for me before he went to work and I pannicked when I had to prepare it myself, but I done fine  .  You will be fine hun and we are here to help if u have any worries.  I    that u r feeling better in yourself today x


hells, my cycle partner  your follies sound good to me hun.  I dont kow why your lead would stop growing? but glad that your other follie is catching up, sounds like u will at least have 2 follies this cycle, thats excellent!.  Sorry that u have to go for another scan tomorrow though.  I hate to go for scan after scan as I have to keep preparing down below haha!.  I cant face waxing, ouch! I suffer enough pain in general without having to cause unnecessary pain on myself lol.  I hope that your scan goes well tomorrow and that u will be ready to bast on Friday x


KG, I   that the   stays away for u, when r u testing?   x


Katie, not long to go until OTD for u now hun, try to stay strong, I know the last week is the hardest to deal with and just drags!!   x




pixie, I get painful boobs after the trigger, really painful at the sides.  I had this until AF showed.  This cycle I am even getting sore boobs while stimming.  So at the moment my boobs are continuously painful, with maybe a few days break.  Not a nice side effect when I cant lie on my front or DH cant touch them lol.  I do like the size of them now though haha!! looking mahossive!!  .  I hope that this last week flies by for u and that u get a BFP   x


Ruby, glad that scan went well and all is well with baby hun, so so happy for u, after all your years of TTC, your miracle is finally here  x


Charlie, we havent really been TTC naturally also, which is a shame.  I always think it is my DH who is put off a bit, but I know thats my mind frame at the mo, but I know that I am just as bad.  I am too worried to bd in the tww incase I disrupt something lol and I was in too much pain last cycle to enjoy it.  I am glad I am not the only one who has a decreased sex life.  We are going away next weekend, so hopefully that will spice things up  x


AFM, had my scan this morning and my lead follie has grown from 14.9mm to 19mm in less than 2 days!.  It seems that my follies are slow at getting going, but once they do, they shoot up.  The follie on my right has only grown 1mm, so wont get big enough by the time I trigger, so looks like I have one juicy follie again.  I just wish I had 2 follies, but as the nurse said to me today, one is all it takes.  I pray that she is right.  Only thing is my lining was only 6.9mm  even less than last cycle.  The nurse said it will grow until I bast, but it has only grown less than 1mm in 2 days, so not feeling very confident about that, I pray that the nurse is right again  .  I asked the nurse a lot of questions today.  One question was about my response, but she was happy with my response and says that one they r happy with one follie on my dose and that they wouldnt want my dose any higher as they wouldnt want  me to overstim, so looks like I wont be having a change of meds, as I have mentioned this a couple of times now to different nurses and they r all happy with how I am responding as it is even though I am not so happy.  I am more concerned about my lining, but I keep getting told it is ok.  I know it must be as they wouldnt do IUI otherwise.  I am injecting on alternate days when I see that most of u ladies r injecting daily, am I right?.  So.... I will be having basting on Friday morn, so hels it looks like we will be basting on the same day  x


PS.  I just want to say, Thank God for u ladies.  I know I wouldnt cope without u all and I love the little rants we have on here, its good to get them out of ours systems.  I speak to my DH about everything, but its hard to talk to partners about TTC as they r suffering just as much, so I am so grateful to be able to talk to ladies in the same situation


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - 2ww OTD 4th April 11
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong -  IUI #3 - Stimming.  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - stimming - day 7 scan on Thurs 10th March
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Basting on Friday, OTD 8th April
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## Katie Kate

Evening ladies....
So much going on but I'll try a few personals...

Pixielou: we had our insemination on the same day, we're over the 1 week hump now, yippee! What day are u planning on testing? I'm due to test on weds but know I'll b tempted from about Saturday... Oops... I'm having horrid side effects too, so know how u feel. Hope we both get bfps! X

Missy: I so agree with what your saying, our sex life has def suffered, partly because the drugs make me feel [email protected] but also because there's always the thought of how to do it so that I am most likely to get pregnant, which isn't exactly sexy!

Forever hopeful: thanku for the info about the coital test, I'll mention it to the clinic but I think your right that I'm already having the right treatment if there's a problem
Sorry I have no idea about the discharge, I've got a persistent cyst and have never had anything apart from just before my period, Soz... I'm sure everythings fine x

Suzie: I'm nhs but I don't pay for my prescriptions, how does that work? Good luck with the stinking x

Ttcagain: thinking of u, remember we all have these feelings too! X

Catherine: yippee! I told you it would grow! Good size too... I injected on alternate days too. Good luck with the basting and fingers crossed for you x

Cupcake: I'm on day 7 and having the cramps and twinges too, I didn't feel like this last time, in fact last time I worried cos I felt normal! I had a cyst then and still have. Fingers crossed these are good signs for us both x

AFM just counting down the days really, and beginning to think about next steps if it's negative. I'm booked in for a laparoscopy to remove the cyst and any endo on 10th may so I might have to take 4 months off.. Hate that thought. I'm hoping they might let me do my next cycle consecutively rather than making me wait... Actually I'm hoping I'm pregnant right now but hey! 

Take care all, hoping fir big follicles, strong sperm and lots of BFPs! 

Kate x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Cupcake, dont give up yet hun.  I know the 2ww is hard and we all feel like that during the wait.  Here is some      for u.  The cramps could be a good thing especially seeing u didnt have them in previous cycles, so a change can be for the good  .  I am going to have pineapple core this cycle from IUI onwards.  I have read it helps with implantation.  I have had it before, even though it doesnt taste very nice, well not compared to the juicy pineapple  .  I ovulate anyway even though I ovulate late, so I would have a follie most cycles naturally, thats y I thought it didnt work for me very well.  I cant see how my chances would be much better than a natural cycle apart from more sperm would be waiting, even with 80 million sperm, I still got a BFN  .  It just shows u that sperm count really doesnt make too much of a difference.  I was hoping for 2 follies with IUI to double the chances, but I know I should be happy with one.  I guess we always want what we havent got and I have to look at the positives  x


Katie, I think a laparoscopy is a good idea, I will defo be having another one before IVF if IUI doesnt work.  I think it is good to think ahead, but not to feel to negative about the present as that BFP could come at any time.  Hopefully it will come sooner rather than later for us .  I really should take my own advice lol, or look back at my advice when I get an off day .  You may be pregant right now, what a nice thought, Good luck hun, fx for u x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi ladies,
Long time no chat largely due to earthquake here in christchurch. Anyway have hjad 3 iuis now and no success bummer! - so had chat with Doc and he suggests having a hysteropalginigogram thingy again - numer 3!!!. just to check no scarring from miscarriage and then recommending the next treatment we use FSH stuff whcih the on etime I had that before I made about 10 eggs!!! - so not convinced will work- anyway if that is noty successful I have no idea. Cant afford IVF as dont have 5000 opunds floating a round unfortyunately. So now waitign for appointment for scan which coudl take a month or so -- getting a bit twitchy as now closing 41!!! - 

Lets hoep for lots of BFP's this month
All the best
L:illybee


----------



## KG

Catherine, one nice big follie is fine - not sure about linings but they wouldn't go ahead if they didn't think it was OK! btw, I'm actually waiting for AF for a change, so I can get started on my tx again! Typical that the one time I want it to turn up, it doesn't! Will probably be at the weekend just when I can't get hold of the clinic!

Kx


----------



## Missy123

hellsbells - wishing you luck for your scan today,    that the ones you want to grow have and the ones you don't haven't!    
KG - Hoping your AF shows before the weekend.   

Still have a stinking cold and head all fuzzy so hard to take all this in but wishing you all the luck and hoping things go to plan and we have lots of BFP's soon. 
I have a cyst that i have had since the beginning but it is outside my ovary and now wondering if i could get it removed. Don't know if it could be affecting things for me getting a BFP? We will drive ourselves nuts with the if's and but's!    Good luck girls. xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok.

Another quickie as I'm  in work. The clinic was running behind this morning and I was really late for work. AAAAhhh - going to be rushing about all day now.

Thanks Everyone for your advice regarding follicle sizes. 

Catherine - really glad that your scan went well. The nurse said exactly the same thing to me this morning regarding follicle growth - They can be slow to get going but then they can take off.  I think your lining should be ok. I have read on the internet of pregnancies with really really thin lining. You still have another day to get that 1mm to make it ideal. Get munching on your brazil nuts!

AFM - scan went ok this morning - one of follicles has jumped from 17mm something to 23mm and the other is17mm. I have to trigger now - trying to get some privacy to do it and then basting tomorrow morning - so fingers crossed!Going to accupunture before IUI in the morning.

Chat later
Take care 
Hels


----------



## Bubblicious

Argh, too much to catch up on whilst having a sneaky break at work so will try and read all the posts tonight after acunpuncture.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## KG

Cupcake, you are brilliant - you should feel v proud of yourself. And top marks to your friends for being so understanding.

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Well done, Cupcake. I spoke to my SIL last night for an hour. She had my new niece last week and was feeling a bit blue and tired. Anyway, she asked me when we were going to try for #2. And I just said that we had been trying for some time. And she said that she thought it would take her a long time to conceive due to her age so she was surprised when she was pregnant six weeks after coming off the pill ... thanks[!]. That's great sympathising and just what I wanted to hear [!]. It's good that you have understanding friends. I have acupuncture once a week except for the second week of the 2ww as what's done is done by then.

Suzie, sorry AF got you .

Hells, best of luck for basting.

Hi Lilly.

Kate, I'm taking some time off after this go, too. Hopefully, we'll get our BFPs this time ...

Catherine, good luck. My lining was also only 6.9mm at last scan but my consultant wasn't worried.

Forever Hopeful,  your "bleed" was implantation. The timing seems about right.

Good luck all. We must be due for some more BFPs here.

Much love.


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks CupCake

Its at 11.45am tomorrow. DH has to leave sample to lab at 9.10am. I'm going to accupunture at 10. I'm obsessing about trigger/basting times now. It'll just be just about 25 hours between basting and IUI. I hope this is ok. I'm never happy - last time I think I ov'ed about 17 hours after injection. DH wants to *do it * this evening - so romantic! One half of me wants to to get those boys there ready and waiting but then the other half of me is worried that might lead to a low count tomorrow - AAARGHH. I hate all this thinking!

Really glad your visit went well - well done. This past few months I've really cut myself off from my family and friends. Its not that I begrudge them their kids - its just that it makes it more real what we've lost. I can't avoid DH's family though as they live near by and they he has loads of little nieces and nephews - his brother and his wife have 5 under 8 never mind the rest!

I'm off to do lads of housework as I plan on doing sweet nothing during the 2ww

Take care
Hels


----------



## ruby1

Hey all, just had another scan - it was amazing ! I am still in shock, I can't believe after all the years and treatments and let downs it has finally worked. Please do not give up hope everyone, it cam happen !! I am due 01/11/2011 I have a scan pic if anyone wants to see PM me xx


----------



## KG

Hells, our clinic say don't do the deed the day before they need dh's sample, as they want the best quality for the next day.

Ruby, bless you, it's lovely hear you so excited. wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck for tomorrow, Hells.

Ruby, so glad things are going well.

KG, how's things?  Seems like you and I are hanging out here this afternoon.


----------



## hasina

hi everyone,

hells best of luck for tommorow...

ruby wow sounds amazing... hope u have a healthy pregnancy months ahead of u... and take it easy xx

cupcake really proud of u, i know you have girl power.. we will get over the emotional etc... ur soo strong hun.. keep it up.. and our turns will come...

will catch up with everyone later on... just came on to say finally will be able to pick up my prescription tommorow..
soo bring on ugly periods as i can do without it for the next 9months


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Girls, just a quick one before off to work again  

Cupcake - well down you, so glad it went well and you deserve to be proud  

Hells - get you and your big juicy follicles, great stuff. I agree with KG, our clinic advises a 2-3days worth sample, so no   the night before, you would only regret it if the count was low in the morning, and even if it wasn't you would be thinking whether it could
Of been better. Good luck for tommorrow   Xx

Bubbs - I had had that same thought and did a test but was BFN. Would it be positive if it had been an implantation bleed or does it still take a few days for the hormones to circulate? I've read mix info. It's stopped now but it was so strange, I've never had that before. I hope it is a sign of BFP, would be a bloody miracle as had no decent follicles but we just never know. If it's not I hope AF comes soon so we can start again.

I had something really sad happen at work last night, it really triggered a nerve with me and I just burst out crying in front of everyone, thankfully there was one colleague who knows about my treatment and knew straight away what was wrong and took me off until I pulled myself together. Our job is bloody heart breaking sometimes so the other colleagues sort of understand but it was just so random and I was crying and laughing (at myself) at the same time like a crazy person   let's hope tonight goes better.

Hope you are all well

XxX


----------



## Lilly27

Hi everyone, I have just joined, I had my first iui 2 weeks ago today was supposed to test today but yesterday my period came feel utterly gutted got to wait 2 months now, I don't personally know anyone that has been through this so I can't really talk to anyone about it, when I came across this I thought what a good way for people to get support, anyway after reading the threads I pray for you all   x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hahaha I just realised I said "just a quick one before I go to work again"
   

Xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Evening girls...

Welcome lilly27 and sorry about your bfn. Its so frustrating that we have to wait in between goes, I can't stand it, I had to wait nearly 6 months between mine because of bank holidays/ a cyst etc so I know how u feel... Perhaps try and keep busy with some sort of project to keep your mind off things (mine is currently re-doing the kitchen)... I hope next time u are successful, and until then this forum is great support.

So guys, I did a silly thing tonight... I was in a strop cos my DH is working late (again) so went to the shops to get some tea & bought a pregnancy test ready for next week... Anyway got home and for some STUPID reason I peed on the stick. Why why why! It's way too early! I bought the early response one but what on earth was I thinking! Anyway, I'm going to try and forget that there was 1 strong line and 1 really really faint one... My heart nearly skipped a beat but it's probably my eyes and body playing tricks on me as I keep saying it's WAY TOO EARLY. Wish I hadn't done it, why am I soooo stupid,!?! 

Hope everyone is ok
Off to sulk now! Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Catherine - I too inject every other day as I over stim otherwise, 5 large follies on my last but one try!!! I must say I do get a bit disapointed as I've only got one large follie but at least I've made it to basting this time.    for you. xx 

Cupcake - well done you. xx

Lillybee - Glad to hear that you are ok and good to have you back. xx

Lilly - Welcome.x 

Katie Kate - Please don't be too hard on yourself and you never know it could be right. xx 

Bubbs - Hope all is well. x 

Hasina -   

KG - Hope AF is here  soon. x 

Ruby - Great news. x 

AFM - day 4 and already the time is going so slow!!! Still getting a little cramping on right side (op side to follie) and feeling so tired although I'm putting it all down to the drugs!! 

To all that I've missed I hope you are well and taking care. x 

Moo. x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies,
How is everyone? Its jst a quick one from me haven't been on in ages but have been reading along good luck to all those testing within the next few days  and to those ladies still stimming I hope u get some big juicy follies 
Hells- our clinic recommends havin bms anything up to 48 hours before as this leaves the sperm for sample day at a high motility and fresh but said it doesn't affect the count otherwise! However we decided last cycle to "do it" 2 nights before iui and DH sperms was brilliant he is usually quite low but at the sample he had just over 10 mill and 89% motility which is amazing for him so u never know xx
Sorry for lack of personals DH has taken me to dublin for the weekend before we start back on treatment so I'm on phone

But love and loads of luck to u all xxx


----------



## KG

Bubbs - I seem to have a bit of a FF addiction at the mo!! That, and putting off cleaning the bath this afternoon...


----------



## LillyBee

Hi there
Well this month decided to do some chlomid while Im waiting to have my uterus checked and so have been doing the home ov pred kits and am now CD19 and no surge!!!! - feeling really worried as have never ever not ovulated ina cycle especially with clomid. Only explaination is that clomid has speeded up cycle and I have missed the testing say maybe before i started testing?.. any ideas anyone..? 

Good luck all,
Lillybeee


----------



## Missy123

hellsbells - Wow that's brilliant follicles, hope the basting goes well for you too!   

cupcake - I'm proud of you too!    Glad your friends were so understanding perhaps you should have been straight with them from the start instead of bottling it all up. It's hard to know the best way of dealing with these things and we are all different.
Ruby - So glad the scan went well and i like your due date! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy.   

Lilly27 - Welcome and so sorry you got your period, you are not alone in all this and the 2 months will go quicker than you think.   

Shenagh & Lillybee - How have you ladies been keeping?   
hasina - Your prescription is in sight yipee!   

KG - Can you ring the clinic to find out what to do if AF shows over the weekend?

Sorry for the ones i have missed but     to you all.


----------



## hasina

hay all just quick 1... the weathers beautiful...
hope this weathere brings some happiness with all the beautiful,careing,loving ladies on here xx

finally got the clomid ladies... soo on my way, just waiting for af to arrive... and waiting for the rest of my buddies to start along...

missy   yipeee u ready as well...

will come back later and do the rest of the personals guys..


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone
Hope you are all well.  Thank crunchie its Friday. Thanks all for your kind wishes for today.

Catherine cycle buddy. You seem to be missing in action. Hope you’re ok and that your basting went well.   

Hasina – glad your drugs have arrived – hope your AF hurries up so you get going.

Ruby – congrats Mrs. Enjoy every minute.

Kate Kate really hope that line turns into a definite BFP on your OTD   

KG, Forever Hopeful Thank for your advice regarding DTD before IUI. We didnt bother last night – too knackered. Glad we didn’t.

Shenagh – Enjoy your weekend in Dublin. Lucky Duck.

Mina Moo I’m joining you on the 2ww. I was just saying to my DH that I’m knackered today – I feel like taking a nap – not like me. It must be the effect of the HCG jab. 

Welcome – Lily27. Sorry about your AF. Hope the time flies so you can try again. 

AFM – Had IUI this morning. Went to accupunture beforehand so it was a bit of a rush. DH had 15 million swimmers post wash (I told you that I’m obsessed with numbers) Brazil Nuts must really work. DH’s count has steadily increased since he started snacking on them – he loves them and does eat quite a few though.  I don’t have much in the way of cramps or anything – don’t know whether that’s good or not. Don’t know whether I’ve Ov’ed or not – no signs - basted 29 hours ago. The nurse did say I had plenty of clear CM but I think she was just waffling as she says that everytime - that must be lesson 1 at fertility clinic school. I have had plenty on and off the past few days and I can’t notice any now. Just lying about this afternoon.

I plan to take it easy all weekend and then keep myself occupied and sane during 2ww - hmmm - lets se about that one.

Have a lovely weekend everyone 
Chat later
Hels


----------



## Katie Kate

Hels. Welcome to the 2ww, I hope it gies quickly for u and u get your bfp this time x
I'm still so annoyed with myself for testing soo early, what a div! Don't know what came over me. I now know it was just the remainder of the trigger drugs fooling me. Not a bit confident about this treatment now, boohoo! 
Anyway... I'm walking and typing so must shoot... X


----------



## Missy123

hasina - I still have nearly a week to go so you will just be ahead of me, i know the waiting really drags and we have both had our fair share of that!   

Katie kate - Don't beat yourself up over testing early, hope you can wait now      we should have sent them earlier lol


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Quick updatw as on my phone in bed, I am exhausted abd needed an hours kip .  Had basting this morn.  Consultant done my basting this time.  It was more uncomfortable this time too, it felt like my cervix was really clamped and lifted up into position, doesnt help that womb is retroverted.  DHs count was the exact same as last time, 80 million, is that possible or do u think he read out last cycles results? When I first went in the room he thought it was my 1st IUI? I have a bit of cramping :-(.  Hopefully the cramps wont b as bad as last cycle though.  Was told to continue bding, going to b pretty uncomfortable :-(.  I am now in the 2ww, oh what fun! 

Thinking of u all, will catch up with personals later, lots of love x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry for the lack of personals but I feel exhausted, I really have no energy this time round.   

Catherine welcome to the 2ww and PUPO. Glad it went ok and you rest up over the weekend. 

Everyone else I am thinking of you all and send my love. Hopefully I will have more energy tomorrow and will be back then, 

Love to all
Moo. x


----------



## wolla

Hi. Sorry 4 lack of personals - still away so no computer but I did spend am hour this mornin catchin up on a week's worth of ur chatter. Well we were waitin til we got home 2moro 2 test but hav started spottin 2day so game over 4 us. Am gutted - I felt sure that it had worked  . Got text off my cousin 2nite 2 say she had her baby this afternoon - I don't resent her at all but it's typical timin isn't it. Tryin not 2 feel 2 miserable as don't want a lovely holiday ruined. Oh and hopin full blown af doesn't start til sun otherwise won't be able 2 cycle again straight away as not got prescription 4 clomid. Hope everyone else doin better than me. Will catch ur more over the weekend. Love wolla x x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

hells, glad u had some lovely juicy follies, 2 is perfect!  .  Glad DHs swimmers are increasing.  How long after doing the sample do u have the basting?.  We get basting an hour after the clinic receives the sample, which I think is really quick?  I hope that the cramping has kept away for u.  I am cramping a little, but going to try to bd and see how it goes  .  I had IUI done exactly 36 hours after trigger, I see that u done yours around 24 hours.  I worry that I may ovulate b4 also.  I am not sure if I have ovulated either?.  I started having fertile CM from CD7 this cycle which is really early for me.  Since the basting, I dont seem to have as much though, if anything.  Last cycle after basting I still had fertile CM for at least 2 days after.  Each cycle is different I guess.  Good luck with the tww hun, we will try to keep each other sane   x


Cupcake, I am glad all went well when u visited your friends baby, u done well and should b proud of yourself  .  I think thinking about things can be far worse than when u actually face it and u realise that it wasnt as bad as u thought it would be.  I worry myself silly many a time and then I actually surprise myself when I face the worry and realise I was worrying for nothing.  I cant help being that way and still worry about everything though lol.  I am sure I will learn one day  .  I am glad that u are looking forward to your next visit, your friends sound lovely and understand and that helps and goes a long way also x


Ruby, so happy that your scan went well, u sound so excited, so nice to hear.  I hope I will be in your shoes in the near future.  Take care hun and enjoy your pregnancy as much a possible, u have a very sticky baby there, cant wait to hear about your next scan x


Hasina, good luck with your meds hun, I hope they do the trick for u x


Lilly27, welcome hun, it is good to have a support network and this site is a blessing.  I am sorry that AF showed for you and I    that your next cycle will be the one for u.  We are here if u ever need to chat or get things off your chest, we all understand what u r going through x


Katie, I hope that u have stayed away from peeing on another stick.  It was waaayyyyy too early hun, so dont fret.  I poas too early in general also and I always kick myself after haha.  I now test no earlier than 11dpo, with IUI I am going to try to not test until 12dpiui.  I hope the result is positive when u next test.  Good Luck hun   x


Mina, glad that u got to bast this cycle.  It must be horrible to have your cycle cancelled.  They are worried about me over stimming as I had many follies on CD3, so they are being extra cautious.  I am happy that I have got to bast on my cycles so far, so I am trying not to complain  .  I just have it at the back of my mind that one egg is what we usually get anyway, but I have to think that so much sperm is not usually there to meed the egg and thats y I am doing this, even with one egg, we still have a better chance of conceiving  .  I am feeling exhausted this cycle also hun as well as other side effects.  I    that u get a sticky BFP this cycle x


Shenagh, hope that u r enjoying your time in Dublin, my DH has booked a couple of days off work, so next weekend we are going away for a few days by the sea.  I cant wait!! x


Wolla, I am so so sorry that u have started spotting, hopefully it is just spotting hun.  If u dont get full flow defo still do a hpt test.  I feel for you with the timing of the birth of your cousins baby, it annoys me when timing is so crap and it always seems to be the way also.  We just dont get a break!.  I hope that if AF does arrive, that she will have at least the decency to stay away until Sunday  x


----------



## Bubblicious

Wolla, so sorry about the spotting  .

Forever Hopeful, not sure that HCG would be high enough on implantation for you to get a BFP just yet.  Hang on in there.  There’s still a chance.

Hi Lilly27, welcome and so sorry about AF’s arrival  .

Kate, there’s still a chance of that BFP.  Don’t be so hard on yourself, hun.  Lesson learned and all that.

Mina-Moo & KG & Shenagh, how are you doing? 

Lillybee, on my first Clomid cycle, I hadn’t had my surge by CD21 and had to do a trigger shot as my one follie was big enough.  I might have surged naturally had I left it longer so there’s still time.

Hells & Catherine, glad basting went well.  Good luck on the 2ww.

Missy, Hasina, hope all is well and you’re cycling soon.

To anyone I’ve missed, hope you’re okay.  Still thinking of you all.


----------



## Bubblicious

Just updating my stats:

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - 2ww OTD 4th April 11
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong -  IUI #3 - Stimming.  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs – 2ww – OTD 2nd April
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Basting on Friday, OTD 8th April
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## hellsbells26

AAAAAHHHH – so mad. I just typed a big reply FOUR times and it didn’t post.

Wolla- so sorry to hear about spotting.   I was really excited when I seen your post. I was hoping that we’d read of a BFP. Hopefully it’ll not turn into AF. 

Bubbs – thanks. Hope the rest of the 2ww flashes by for you.

Catherine – good to hear from you. DH left his sample at 9.10am and I was basted 12noon – 25 hours after trigger. I think I ovulated late yesterday evening which would have been 30hrs+ post trigger. Hope the IUI timing was ok. IUI really is a lottery. Everything is so unpredictable month to month. I had loads of EWCM in days prior to IUI too. I mentioned it to the nurse as I was afraid I was going to ovulate despite being on Buserlin spray. She said that was perfectly normal as the maturing follicles cause hormone levels to rise resulting in increase in EWCM and I wouldn’t ovulate until after trigger. 

Thankfully I have very little in the way of cramping. Starting pessaries tonight. I think my DH has went into  hiding  – he’s had enough of Bding! I feel a bit like a sex pest! Hopefully this 2ww will go quickly. Good idea going away next weekend. I’m going to try to be occupied at work (for a change – no googling)and there’s only one more weekend. Really hope that we both get a BFP this time. I can’t do the picture but I’m sending you loads of babydust.

Hi Everyone else. Hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend. 
Talk to you soon
Hels
XX


----------



## hellsbells26

Just updating my stats:

Hellsbells26 - on 2ww OTD 8 April
Cupcake - Day 11 Scan - Thurs 17th March
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - 2ww OTD 4th April 11
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march- OTD 18TH MARCH
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - 2ww - OTD 27th March
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong -  IUI #3 - Stimming.  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs – 2ww – OTD 2nd April
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - Basting on Friday, OTD 8th April
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting soon
hopingagain - OTD 12th March
Katie Kate - 2ww OTD 30 March
Forever Hopefull - 2nd IUI cancelled due to poor follicle growth, awaiting AF to start 3rd attempt


----------



## KG

Hi ladies. Still no AF here - am getting v cross as I'm never late and I want to get started again. Has anyone else had AF mess up their cycles?

Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - It's a funny thing when we want it to show it dosen't and when we don't it does! Hope it arrives soon for you so that you can get going.   
Is your next one a medicated? My first cycle made me a week later then the abandoned one a week earlier and then the pessaries made me later again so like you i'm not sure where i am! Next thur/fri i think?   

Wolla - Hope the spotting dosen't turn into AF for you    not a very nice end to a lovely time away.   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies 
M xx


----------



## aimees

ladies, just wanted to say hi! to you all, I have not forgotten you and am reading your posts every day on my phone. I just don't get so much time to post back and then when I do, there is so many posts to reply to that I get completely lost! 
So, I just wanted to say...

Wolla - really sorry about the spotting. The clinics do say to test whatever happens, so I guess even with spotting there is a chance that it could still be a bfp, but you know your body.  

Cupcake - you go girl, glad you managed to see your friend and her baby and mostly I'm glad how kind and understanding they were. I think we build up pictures in our head of our pregnant friends that become a bit distorted from reality, because we are so full of strong emotions. I know I do. In answer to your question, unless they scan you it is very hard to tell when actual ovulation takes place. Some women feel pain around the time they ovulate, but this could before or after the actual event. It will be 24-36 hours after your surge, and in a natural cycle they say it's most commonly around 4 o clock in the afternoon. Also, if you were doing charting with temperatures, you would know the day you ovulate because it's the day your temperature rises (or the day after, can't quite remember). If you really want to be accurate about things, then temperature charting is the only real way to know, although you do have to take your temp every morning before you do ANYTHING and it can make you a bit obsessive. Zita West doesn't recommend doing it for more than a few months. However it can be a really useful way to get an idea about how your cycle works. Just from doing mine for a while, I worked out that I have a strong ovulation (by seeing a big temp rise on day 14 indicating strong surge in LH) and that my progesterone levels go quite high for a while but not for long enough, and that my luteal phase (the bit between ovulation and af) is not long enough as it's only 12 days. This has since been confirmed by my consultant who has given me progesterone pessaries to help this. 

Hasina hun - so glad you are back and starting again. Did you ever hear from Barts? Their administration is terrible, but they have good success rates. 

KG - am doing a   in the hope that   arrives 

Hells - hoping your tww goes quickly for you, keep up the   it reduces stress if anything! 

Catherine - also to you, keep up the   as the doctor ordered. I was suprised when I saw DHs sa results for our iui, both times were bang on 34 mil. And the clinic were always getting confused as to the which iui it is but they see so many people. The important thing to remember is, if at the slim chance he was reading last iui's sheet, your DH is hardly going to go from 80 mil to nothing, so he's obviously got a high count. 

afm - am off to yoga soon, part of my get my pma back on track regime. I've been feeling so sad and lonely this past week. Three friends have had babies this week and one of my best friend's is pg with twins, and I'm now pretty much the only woman I know who doesn't have a baby or is pg. I feel so ashamed of the situation and can't bear to see anyone now, and don't like going to our weekly meet ups at the pub anymore as my friend pg with the twins will be there. I'm slowly withdrawing from everything which I konw is bad. I saw my consultant this week who suggested that I see a counsellor and said I have a very negative body image. I don't really see how i can have a positive one, but I realise things have gotten very bad recently. Sorry, sad message from me today.. 

xxx


----------



## hasina

damn everything got wiped out.. soo annoying tut..
here goes again

aimee      hun dnt feel alone please as some of the otheres are feeling exactly as what ur feeling. its soo hard hun i compleaty understand. 
The whole fertility issue is such a big package to deal with emotional,depresing scans,2ww.then all the drugs that wer on. Then we got all the friends and family coming on top of it all anouncing pregnancy..its soo hard but dnt feel alone take a day at a time we all just have to put up with everything untill we reach our goals and dreams.
about the counceller i persoanly have not seen 1.. but do hear it does help u..
but i would say to u is,with or without counceller we are all here to support u as much as we all can..and the best possible advise..
about barts dnt even ask about them..  i waited 2weeks just to get my prescription..
but yeah with the success rate yep they are good as i can say i am prof i got bfp but sadly it didnt last for long.. but the way i see it is, iv come this far after 5years it happend..it upsets me but thats what keeps me going..
i wish u all the best and as i said to u, wer all here for u xx

kg aww hope af arrives soon.. soo annoying isnt it specially when u jus want to get on with it

aww soo annoying  dh needs the computer will finish the personals when i get the chance  hope all is well.


----------



## Bubblicious

KG, hope AF arrives soon.

Aimees  , we all have our ups and downs and you don't need to apologise for your message.  This is just about the only place that you can have a moan/rant/ get stuff off your chest have have lots of replies back that prove that you are not alone.  I hope that you get your PMA back very soon.  Perhaps its time to consider that counselling, we could all use someone indendent from it all to talk to in RL.


----------



## wolla

Thanks for all the  's - much needed.  AF still not properly arrived, but this is normal for me - spotting Fri/Sat then full blown AF on the Sun.  Did a HPT when we arrived home at lunchtime as I did think the clinic would insist that i did one anyway, and also for my own peace of mind as I was still holding onto a sliver of hope - and it was a BFN I'm afraid (sorry to disappoint HelsBels ;-) 

At least it looks like full blown AF will arrive bang on time tomorrow which means I'll be able to nip through to the clinic on Monday to collect prescription for clomid.  onwards and upwards.

Ruby - glad scan went well - hope you're managing to enjoy your pg and not worrying too much.x x 

Catherine - glad basting went well.  Hope you have a stress free 2ww ( I can highly recommend spending the 2nd week on holiday with no google access lol - if only we could all do that every time eh?)

Cupcake - as you know, we're using donor sperm too, and although it's not something I've been obsessing about I did think at the time of basting that it was too early - but when I questionned the timing the consultant told me that it's better for the sperm to be there waiting and can live for 'several' days.  However - this was on a Friday and they're not always open on a saturday, so the cynic in me does think that they squeezed me in to get their £2K rather than cancel the cycle.  I got a +ve OPK at 10.30am on the Fri and was basted 3.30pm the SAME day!!  I don't think I ov'd until late on the Saturday - although was having cramps from the IUI so not 100% sure.  As my cycle runs like clockwork - this is going to happen every month, so this time I'm going to insist on having a trigger jab on the Thursday and then basting on the Friday pm (26hrs Post ov got me my bfp last time)

Aimees - sorry you're feeling so low at the moment - as the other's have said don't feel bad about letting it out on here - we've all experienced the same feelings i'm sure.  counselling might help though - although it's not everyone's cup of tea.

KG - hope the witch arrives soon for you - we could be cycle buddies - yay.

Hi to everyone I've missed
Wolla
xx


----------



## KG

Wolla -so sorry it wasn't better news for you. 


Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Ladies, I am back in the land of the living.....Just!!

Hope your all well, Ive been following but I am soooo behind on personals, will do a quick few and apologies to anyone I miss.

Lilly - Welcome, this is a great support network and I hope you benefit from it  

Bubbs - Eeeee Bubbs could you imagine, I Would be so shocked it did happen after a cancelled cycle, I am loosing hope again. I keep getting bursts of positively mainly when I am stimulating then it all dissapears and the negitively takes over. Anyway I hope your well hun  

Catherine - Good luck on your 2WW   its good news for you at the end. I am with Cupcake on the looking into things too much, you should of heard the quizz I gave the nurse about my cyst, ha ha ha. We cant help it thou, this is very important to us but we are just another patient to them so we need to question things and ask plenty questions.

Cupcake - I think Ovulation varies from cycle to cycle, I think the Stims help pin point it to a certain day but the hours are uncontrollable, Ive been thinking the same about timings and ovulation etc. I quite often get what I would describe as ovulation pain, but not always when Im ovulating?!?! So cant really explain that, maybe its just follicle growth pain of something, ive deff become more sensitive to it the longer ive been on stims thou. I think I could tell when I ovulated after last basting as it was the same pain but worse, but then again it could just of been basting cramps as it was my first basting and not experienced it before. Anyway I think Im trying to say I dont really have an answer to your question   Sorry Hun

KG - Ive had regular and irregular cycles while on stims, every cycle is diff, Ive gone weeks without AF while on stims and supposively ovulating regularly, its odd and they dont explain why. We are in the same boat waiting for AF to start again with drugs. Its true, it comes when you wish it wouldn't but doesnt when you are waiting for it  

Aimes - Hello, and sorry your feeling low. As everyone has said its perfectly normal and this is the best place to let it all out, Im goin for my 1st counselling session on the 5th April, Im looking forward to it as I think I have a few issues that need addressing. Sending big hugs to you and hope you feel a bit better soon  

Wolla - So Sorry about BFN     , Im due AF the start of this week so on the bright side we may be cycle buddies this time round (if my AF isnt late) 

XxX


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi 

TMI Alert

Cupcake - I've noticed that midcycle I have a few days of EWCM then I feel some mild cramps. The cramping is accompanied by more watery CM. I'm assuming that the cramps and the change in CM is a sign of ovulation. I hadn't thought about the timing until I read Aimee's post. When I think about it the cramps do tend to start in the late afternoon. Yesterday afternoon I had light cramping -I thought it was just discomfort following the IUI but then later in the evening I noticed I had lots of watery CM. Mind you I could be barking up the wrong tree altogether.

I've heard that Clomid can affect CM. So things might be different if you're taking this. Sorry if TMI

AimeeS - Sorry to hear that you're feeling down.   Hope the yoga helped. I know its really hard when you are feeling down but things will get better - hang in there. I started seeing a counsellor last month (reluctantly). It was very hard and emotional but I think it helped me - I'm going back early in April.  Take care.

Wolla - hope I  wasn't insensitive earlier. I had thought this was going to be your month. Glad you're able to start again - I hate the waiting in between.  

Hels
XXXX


----------



## wolla

hellsbells26 said:


> Wolla - hope I wasn't insensitive earlier. I had thought this was going to be your month. Glad you're able to start again - I hate the waiting in between.


Hells - oh god no - of course not, I was trying to be lighthearted lol. I really thought it was my month too (even though it was first attempt - doh!!) - getting a BFP on IUI #2 last time round makes me expect it to happen quickly again this time. x x x

Wolla
x


----------



## wolla

Me again - Dh's is at the pub and BT Vision not working properly so am bored lol. Hope I'm not stepping on any toes here, but I thought I'd have a go at tidying up our list to make it a bit easier to see where everyone's at. I've put us all into the different stages - hope I've got everyone in the right place - apologies if not.

*Stimming  *
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.

*2ww  *
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - OTD ??
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April 
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

*BFP  *
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

*Inbetween cycles  *
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Wolla - waiting for AF
Summerglory
KG - waiting for AF
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy - waiting for AF
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Wolla

Phew - thats good - I'm having a day when I seem to be sticking my foot in it. 

IUI2 worked for me too last year. Really hoping that its our lucky number.

Hels


----------



## hasina

hi all soo tired had a long day cleaning and cleaning and cleaning, plus got my brothere-inlaw coming over from leeds..

wolla great work looks really good.. if theres no trouble if u can put on im waiting for af too..
otherwise u enjoying ur night in without dh? sometimes its good to have the house to urself but u end up getting bord after a while..
it also looks like theres afew of us will be cycle together..my af should arrive hopefully by monday..

sorry ladies im soo tired  but u ladies willbe seeing me more and more as soon as i start tx.. as i get addicted when im on tx... soo hope i dont annoy anyone and bore everyone but love u guys loads dont no what i would do without u ladies xxx

nite nite xxx


----------



## Missy123

wolla - So sorry it was a BFN    Glad that AF has stayed away for you though so you can do another one this month. Hope it didn't spoil your lovely break too much though.    The timing can be so cruel at times.
The list looks great must have taken you ages but that will be so much easier for us to keep up with where everyone is at.


----------



## hopingagain

Wow this is getting very busy at the moment...cant beleive how many of you are on your 2WW. I am so hoping for plenty of BFP's to celebrate. 

Wolla what a fantastic list thank you and so sorry to hear about your BFN hugs xxx

I am still reading up and keeping an eye on you all but at the moment nothing to report here just waiting for first scan which seems ages away...sickness and sore boobs are driving me mental but in a strange way I am also enjoying it to as it gives me some reassurance. Sorry I am not posting much but by the time I come home from work I am shattered as sickness starts around 4pm again after my morning lot and I am in bed by 8pm most nights lol!!

Good Luck to everyone in the 2WW and those currently going through treatment. Take care xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Stimming  
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April 
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles  
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Wolla - waiting for AF
Summerglory
KG - waiting for AF
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - waiting for AF 
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy - waiting for AF
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF

Just updating for hasina, I love the list but i have to try and not get carried away with the symbols! Wolla i can't do the other symbols so you may have a new job!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quick one...

I am SO excited, Had some spotting this morning so I reckon AF will be here tomorrow and my first IUI journey will begin! 

Staying positive - just think - by this time next month I could be pregnant! The way I'm looking at it is although the success rates are low we've got a much higher chance than we have ha over the last 9 years! 

Hope you're all ok ladies, can't wait to get started 

Amy xx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - Im glad that you are excited and so positive hopefully this will bring you that step closer you needed to get you your BFP!   
Lots have gotten it on their 1st go and you have just as good a a chance as them. Wishing you all the luck Amy on your first go.


----------



## Katie Kate

Hey girls...
So, just got back from a baby shower... Interesting times! Actually feel quite proud that I got through it without crying or snapping! All my closest friends and my pregnant friends family were there, mist if whom Ive known all my life so I could be realitively sure that no one would put me in an awkward position. The only annoying thing was when preggers was moaning about what her body looks like in the mirror... I'd give anything to look like that! Anyway, so glad it's over and actually had quite a nice time.
I've had an awful tummy all day and cramps, which feel suspiciously like period pains, but just hoping so hard that it doesn't come 
Hope everyone is ok, keeping everything crossed for everyone!
Xx


----------



## pixielou

Hi there, hope everyone's enjoying the sun! 

*Katie Kate* yes, gonna be testing the same day as you. I must admit I have felt very tempted to do a test before but I'm trying to forget about it although it's very hard! Have you got any symptoms etc?

Well, as the time is drawing nearer to testing date I have a range of emotions. Some moments I'm thinking no I can't be as I don't have any real symptoms and don't feel sick etc. Then next minute I think well why not, it happens to other people so why not me?

Hope everyone's good and  to all.

Anyway, will keep you posted. xxx


----------



## aimees

Wolla - really sorry about the bfn, i hope you are ok and glad you have another one lined up  

Cupcake - I'm thinking of doing hypnotherapy this week after your comments, so thanks for that, I'll try anything once! I've got to take these DHEA supplements for 2 months which should supposedly help bring my AMH levels up a bit. Then we'll start IVF in May. The only thing is the consultant said we could start IVF now if we wanted, because my DHEA levels were mid-way so he wasn't sure if it would make a huge difference, but he advised that it might be better to try taking them for 2 months. I just don't konw what to do. On the one hand I feel like perhaps I could do with a break, and am willing to try something that might make a difference. On the other I can't stand the thought of 2 months waiting. I just want to get on with it. 

xx


----------



## hasina

Hi all, hope ur all ok and well... i feel as if i might be coming down with something the nasty cold. just feeling a bit wierd sensation in my throat and my nose.. but i hope i dont fall ill.. other wise my holidays are gonna be finshed..
MISSY thanks for updating me ur the best... xxx how u doing other wise? u ok?

cupcake hay hun yehh i havnt heared from her as for a while... yep she did quit her job... the amount of things we go through for fertility tx i really can understand in how shes been feeling.. this is soo hard the whole rollercoaster.. and specially when u find it very difficault taking those time of from work etc.. im happy in a sence im back but dreading it by taking time off,going in to work late.and i think jodie started tx by now..
all the best for a bfp xx

jodie u there  

aimees totally understand in when u saying u just wanna get on with it.. everyday that goes pass it just gets harder and hard.. best of luck xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All
Wolla - but hugs    

Catherine - Thanks for teh kind words, hope you have rested over the weekend. xx 

Bubbs - how's things? 

Hasia, cupcake, katie, KG,Lillybee,Missey, Aimees, Amyb,Pixielou, Hellsbells,Charlie - Hope you are all well.     

AFM off to bed. xx
Moo.x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Gonna try and catch up as much as poss, its been busy on here over the weekend.


aimees, thanks for the reassurance hun.  DH wanted to know his semen count results more than anything, I just dont think that he could believe his count was that good.  He has been drinking Green Tea which he believes has helped his count.  I am sorry that u have been feeling low in yourself hun   I feel like we are falling behind everyone now and people are questioning me more about having kids etc.  I feel like I have to keep explaining myself.  My social life is practically none existent also, I even put off going out with friends etc, they must think I am rude  I only tend to go out with DH.  Plus I have no job and cant get a job while having treatment, it sucks! and can be pretty lonely.  I really feel for u hun.  I think counselling could help and make u feel more positive.  I am defo going for counselling myself before IVF if it comes to it.  I    that things pick up for you x


wolla, I wish I could go away for the whole 2ww every cycle, yeah right!! .  I hate that u got a BFN    , r u going to go straight into another IUI cycle? Loving the new list, very cute and tidy  x


Forever, I know I defo look into things too much lol, you cant change a leopards spots as they say .  I agree to question question question, I google everything lol, it reassure me .  How r u hun?  x


Cupcake, I tell DH not to bd during the 2ww also, but my consultant and nurse has told me still to bd bd bd this cycle, so we did for 2 days after IUI.  Gonna have a break now though I am exhausted and am cramping today, so not feeling up 2 it to be honest.  I hope that u enjoy your days off work.  I love them comfy days in with a roast dinner also x


hoping, glad that pregnancy is going well, its good that u have them reassuring symptoms until your get that pregnancy scan, cant wait 2 hear about it    again x


Amy, Good luck with your 1st IUI cycle, I felt exactly the same when I was waiting on my 1st IUI and AF arrived.  I couldnt wait to get started .  I was soooooo happy to see AF which made a change .  I hope u get a BFP 1st try x


Katie, glad that u was able to face the baby shower and it wasnt too difficult.  I am glad that some knew about your position, so no one asked questions.  I think the questions people ask r more difficult 2 face than the actual fertility treatment.  I never know how to answer and I kind of just stutter .  I    that AF stays away and that the cramps are implantation.  Not long to test now hun, your nearly there x


pixie, your not on the list   When r u testing?  I hope that your stay positive and your right, why not u?  x


hasina, hope u r not coming down with a cold/flu.  I hope AF arrives for u soon x


Mina, I rested Sat and not really today, tut tut @ me.  I didnt do much, but did walk a bit in the fresh air, went to a park and walked around covent garden in London, also took my pug dog to a pug meet up, she loved it .  I hope that u r coping well with the 2ww?


AFM, I had no cramps after the IUI on Friday or yesterday, but today was different  I had bad period style cramps the same as last cycle.  I didnt over exert, I just went walking, but as soon as I sat down they eased, strange.  The cramps really get to me though and they just stop me in my tracts, I cant seem to do anything without worrying about cramps and my annoying body! .  I am starting to think that the progesterone supps are causing the cramps.  I am pretty happy that tomorrow is 3dpiui, going quite quick so far, hopefully it will stay that way . 


Sorry if I have missed everyone, once replying I can only see a certain amount of posts.   for everyone, thinking of u all x


----------



## Missy123

KG, charlie, hasina, wolla and forever hopefull - Any signs of AF yet? Still got a few days for mine but i shouldn't be too far behind you all with starting!   
My clinic now wants AF day 1, Inject of buserelin start day 2 and scan day 3 so hoping it falls that i can do that as they are closed weekends.
Katie kate & pixielou - Not long now girls just a couple of days to go.    

Hi to everyone else and hope you are keeping ok.


----------



## wolla

Catherine - hope the cramps ease and the rest of the 2ww goes nice and quick for you  

Missy - hope AF arrives at the right time and not at the weekend x x

Kate - glad the baby shower went ok, and hope AF stays away   

Pixie - good luck for testing  

Hasina - hope your cold doesn't turn into anything nasty, and hope you can get started again soon x

Amy - lovely to see you so excited to get started - hope this is your last AF for a long time   

Hi to Cupcake, Bubbs and everyone I've missed.....

AFM - well even after testing BFN I was still holding onto a tiny bit of hope as AF still hadn't arrived this morning, and spotting had virtually stopped.  But - all the way to work this morning was having cramps, and sure enough now AF has arrived   .  So now need to ring the clinic to let them know, and to hopefully sort out a prescription for clomid for next cycle.  Hate ringing the clinic, as never really know who I'm supposed to speak to........

Wolla
xx


----------



## Bubblicious

to Wolla.

Catherine, hope you are feeling better today.

AFM, I'm feeling low today.  I'm just hating work at the moment and all the baby stuff on ** is depressing me.  Everyone in my family is so damn fertile except for me  !  I could do with a really good cry and a day under the duvet with chocolate cake and a feel-good film.


----------



## wolla

Bubbs -   I know what you mean about **.  As people announce their pg's I hide them from my news feed until I'm ready to cope with it.  And I hide all the 'baby's progress' alerts that pop up too.  I can't concentrate at work either - just don't want to be here :-(  big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Omg I'm so with you on that, I don't want to know about some random, annoying girl who I used to go to school with and the progress of your baby at 20 weeks... Bore off!
Ooh I am in a really rubbish mood today, and am ready to explode! I think it's pretty much game over for me this time around, although my AF hasn't completely arrived, it may as well have, and I'm sure it will b here by this time tomoz. So upset. I really did think this was going to be our time, I had 2 big follicles, basting went well and I've had all the right symptoms. It's just so cruel and feels really unfair. I am going to try and persuade the hospital to let me have another cycle back to back as I have a laparoscopy booked for beginning if may so may have to wait till July if I don't do one now. Does anyone else have experience of 2 cycles in a row? My clinic doesn't normally do it but when I saw the top consultant she said that it would b my own decision. I am seriously thinking that if they offered me ivf straight away I'd probably take it... I never thought it would come to it though :-( 
Sorry for the "feeling sorry for myself" post, but I do!
X


----------



## wolla

Kate - huge hugs hun.  I really hope AF stays away for you - I know exactly how you feel - I had convinced myself it had worked too.  fingers x'd really tightly for you xxxxxxxxxxx

Cupcake - big hugs for you too.  Go for a nice long walk with DH - that doesn't cost anything.  Have a picnic in the woods and make the most of this nice weather.  Best of luck for testing and hope AF stays away xxxxxx 

Warning! Warning! Rant coming up!!!
Just had call back from the clinic.  Dr couldn't make his mind up if i could cycle again straight away or not cos he didn't know if sperm could be ordered in time (when last cycle they wouldn't order it until I'd phoned with CD1  )  then I had to ask for prescription and he said 'yes I'll post it out to you' so I pointed out that i'd need the clomid for tomorrow so I'd pick the prescription up.  Then he said 'you don't need to book a day 10 scan - just take the clomid then start OPK's and phone when you get a +ve, but it'll probably be on the weekend and the cycle will be cancelled'.  

So I pointed out that this was probably going to be the case every cycle then as I'm pretty regular 28 days, and I'm paying £1k for donor sperm I want to have a chance of actually getting to use it - and in any case, I don't want to get to basting not knowing if there's actually a decent sized follie in there to aim at - might as well throw £2K straight down the toilet - grrrrrrrr.  So I suggested that I do have a 10 day scan to see where things are at, and then have a trigger jab to time insem before the weekend. Not exactly rocket science is it!!!!!!!!!  Makes me sooooo bloody mad.

Oh - and to top it all off when I phoned earlier to tell them that I'd got a BFN the girl I spoke to said 'oh that's lovely - how do you feel?' Errrr - pretty poop actually, and I think you might have misheard me  - the sound of her cringing at her mistake almost made up for it though.

AND - need to pick a donor off the LWC website and there are none that DH will be happy with.

Sorry for me post, and rant - needed to get that off my chest - am sat at work fighting back the tears.


----------



## Katie Kate

Cupcake, we are having down days aren't we! 
Sitting at my desk trying not to cry to be honest, if anyone talks to me I might just quiver! 
I'm with the nhs so I don't think they will give me clomid as they've never mentioned it... I will beg though! I just don't understand why it wouldn't have worked! I had a good pma this time, sounds like u did too, but hey, obviously not enough! You still have a few days, perhaps it's just implant? I don't know how I'm going to get thru the next few weeks if they don't let me cycle again :-( need chocolate, a hot water bottle and a cuddle with my dog! X


----------



## charlie321

Wolla - so sorry hun   

Bubbs  - sorry to hear you're feeling down   . I hope you feel better soon. I automatically hit the hide button on ** especially when the person puts their scan pic as their profile pic   . I hardly use it now and can't say I've missed it much.

Missy - no af yet   . I've had the odd twinge though so hopefully I'm on the countdown to it. I hope yours comes when the clinic are open! Mine are shut weekends and they said they want to scan me 1st before I get my next prescription so fingers crossed that our bodies behave!

Katie Kate  - I hope it's not your af. Fingers and toes crossed for you     

Catherine - hope your cramps ease up soon.x

Mina, hells, cupcake, hasina, forever and everyone else I hope you are all ok.xxx

It sounds like a few of us are having a really bum day. And Mondays are bad enough so I'm thinking of you and I hope tomorrow is a better day and one day closer to our dreams   . 

For me personally I'm looking forward to pay day. I'm planning on shoes (I'm always buying shoes) and something to make myself feel better as I've had a confidence crisis. I can highly reccommend retail therapy and the odd mojito (not in the 2ww of course but the mint in them is healthy   ). 

Right I should get on as I'm surrounded by bits of paper and jobs to do! My desk is a right state    but FF is so addictive!

Lots of love
Charlie.x


----------



## hasina

hi all... hows everyone today?
ok here goes just hope it dont get wiped out! dont u just get soo angry when that happens...

CHARLIE hay hun, i defo agree  on the retail therapy it really helps..  fingers cross for bfp xxx

CATHERINE really wishing for a bfp for u hun.. just keep urself busy as poss and in no time time will fly fingers  have been crossed for u..

KATIE       loads of    sent to u... dont loose hope... im hoping u will get bfp

CUPCAKE sending u loads of         for bfp... where all here for u every step of the way... dont loose hope

WOLLA aww hun   {sorry mind my french everyone} i am soo upset reading ur post... most clinics are soo un organaised sometimes they just dont know what the hell  there doing... there just there to make money. they dont care..
soo sorry about the telephone conversation u had,dont know how these people manage to get a job in the clinics where ferility tx are held.. its soo emotional as it is in what we all go through...
for the day 10 scan i thought that was a procedure that u have to have a scan done if not then what are the chances u knowing that u have a posive outcome... why do these idiot clinic dont understand in what we go through every day that goes pass
u damn make shore u have day 10 scan.. hope somethings turn up for the donar...
u go girl u have a rant all u like.. sending u loads and loads of       

MISSY hay hun.. still no sign on af hopefully soon as af day is today... hope ur ok..

lol got to go will come back later and finish xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Missy, I'll swap my imminent AF for your missing one! Xx


----------



## Missy123

Bless you lovely ladies you all sound like you are having a tough time so big   's to you. I had a big wobble last week so know how you are all feeling, just felt like giving up and crawling under a stone somewhere but it did eventually pass and now i say we are stronger than this and we have each other to help us through and I know we won't give up on our dreams without a good fight and we all have our boxing gloves on! 

Wolla - Maybe these clinics should employ people like us who know what's what! Sounds like a joke with no scan at all. Hope you stand your ground and get what you need. So sorry that you are having to go through this again.   
Katie kate - Of course i would swap you anyday, so hope AF dosen't happen for you.    Our posts crossed!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi Ladies, I too am having a bad day and I feel all your pain  

Katie Kate - Well done with the baby shower, very strong of you. My clinic told me I had a choice of babck to back clinics or having breaks in between (Im on a mix of clomid and injectables). I decided upon back to back cycles with the idea of if they dont work Id rather get them over with, but then had the persistant cycst on the 2nd cycle so maybe back to back isnt such a good idea after all, maybe thats what causes the cycsts!

Bubbs - Im feeling low as well hun and the duvet day you described sounds perfect, I may need to arrange something like that for myself at the weekend  

Missy - I have no signs of AF but this is only day 27 for me and I dont normally get AF till atleast day 30, and Im expecting it to be well late this month due to sill cyst thing. Im not feeling too impatient yet, but I will in a few days, haha

Catherine - Hopefully the cramps are a good sign, I hope your well and feeling less crampy soon  

Wolla - Oh Im soooooooooo sorry about AF, sending big hugs to you   In regards to your clinic I am truely shocked on how they are treating you. Silly receptionist you can forgive, these things happen   But the mistake with prescription and ovulation on weekends etc is crazy. Is this the same clinic you used with first little one? Are you private? Maybe you should consider speaking with another clinic and getting a feel for how they do things. My understnading is that you must have follicle scans regardless of natural cycle or stims or medications you are taking so that they can have an accurate picture of what are new good quality follicles etc. I think your paying good money for a not so good service. Im with the NHS and I have not encountered problems with prescriptions, they are open weekends for scans and insemination, we have scans every other day from day 8 untill insemination and they are quite understanding and happy to answer questions and I ask A LOT!! There seems to be such a great differnece in every clinics routine, service and care and its such a shame that your paying for yours and not happy with them. I hope you solve the problems or find somewhere more suited to you.

Catherine and Charlie - Thanks for asking how I am. I’m struggling in all truth, looking forward to my 1st counselling session next week, hopefully that will help clear my mind. I just feel miserable. My DH is worried that I always have to have ‘A Project’, and I’m starting to see what he means. I’ve always had a focus, college, uni, career making, uni again, more career making, house hunting, decorating, wedding planning, baby making. The only thing I haven’t been able to control is this, and I think its driving me insane! I really feel like I’m going to have a breakdown, I’m just balancing on the edge of a very sharp knife; my emotions are so up and down its unreal. My mind is in over drive, I’ve started planning another house move and a holiday, I think mainly so I’ve got a project as DH puts it. I came off contraception before we officially started TTC as they couldn’t find anything suitable that helped me stay balanced, I was very emotional and irrational on hormones, I’m starting to feel like that again and I think it’s all the clomid and stims I’ve been taking, I’m starting to feel depressed. Not all the time, it’s like manic depression, I’m just up and down. I think I’m broken   I had a funny turn at work today, went all pale and faint, head felt fuzzy, went all dizzy and nearly vomited. I think I’m just physically exhausted as well as emotionally, my work mates must think I’m well and truly cracking up after my little outburst and hysterical fit last week and now this. Oh Dear. Men in white coats will be coming for me soon!

I hope everyone else's day is improving, mine is finishing with a glass of vino  

X x X x X x X


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Oh Forgot to mention that my friend (Old flat mate and very close friend) had a baby today, just to top it all off. Thank fully she lives in scotland now and I dont so I dont have to deal with it as much, I hardly see her now. Last time I say her was last summer on a night out where she was drinking ALOT and telling me how she tried to sympathise with my situation but couldn't understand it as she never wanted kids etc. Unknown to anyone was that she was actually 12weeks pregnant at the time!!! Yet another person who doesn't want kids and gets them. So unfair!!


----------



## Katie Kate

Forever hopeful: so sorry your feeling so down. Remember we all feel like this and have good weeks and bad weeks... I understand what u say about your friend, a couple of my friends who said theyveerent broody and didn't really like babies, both got pregnant the first month of trying, unfair central. 

Well my AF has officially arrived now and I feel rough as. So disapponted as I think everyone including myself thought that this was the one, the signs were all there. I had done all the things u shouldn't do... Figured out when the due date would be, thought about when I could tell people etc etc. 
Will ring the clinic tomorrow and beg them to let me start again straight away...
Good luck to those testing in the next few days, I hope the grotbag doesn't get u like it has me! 

Xxx


----------



## wolla

oh Kate - I'm so sorry that Af has arrived.  Hope you can talk your clinic into letting you cycle again straight away.

Forever Hopeful - big hugs hun - so sorry that you're feeling so down.  Hope counselling session helps x x x 

Well - I now have my clomid and they've said that if i want day 10 scan and trigger shot then that's fine - scan booked for next Weds, so now just have to sit down with DH and choose a donor - when he gets in at 11.  Thanks for 'listening' to my rant earlier - feeling much more relaxed now that everything's sorted, just hate having to fight every step of the way.  Forever - it's a different clinic to 1st time round - 1st time was NHS clinic, and I rang them when we'd decided to start trying for number 2, but they've stopped doing DIUI.  This clinic is the only other one in the area, and it's a London Women's Clinic so they have their own sperm bank which has got to be the deciding factor anyway.  To be honest, I felt just as messed around and in the dark with the first clinic and they got us our BFP so I just keep telling myself that this stress now doesn't really matter as long as we get the end result that we want.  

Right - off to make some tea for DH
Love to all
Wolla
xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, just wanted to give big hugs to everyone feeling down today. It comes over all of us at some point and it's good to have a rant and get it out, better than bottling it up. There are so many highs and lows with tx that it's a surprise that any of us are sane !!

Katie so sorry the witch got you. My clinic do let you do back to back cycles on meds, so hopefully yours will too.

Wolla, looks like we could be cycle buddies. AF turned up for me yesterday and I've got a day 3 scan tomorrow to check on last months pesky cyst. Hoping that all will be ok to go ahead.

Kx


----------



## wolla

Stimming  
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake  1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April 
Aimees  OTD??
Bubbs  OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP  
Ruby  EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain  EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming  EDD ??

Inbetween cycles  
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
KG  waiting for AF
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - waiting for AF 
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy  waiting for AF
Charlie  waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful  waiting for AF

Just updating. KG - cool we can be cycle buddies yay. Good luck for scan tomorrow x x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Ladies,

Please help - tmi alert..

I don't have periods (at all) I have to induce a bleed by taking provera. Usually I get a night of spotting then a VERY heavy bleed. However this time I have had a night and a day of brown spotting looks like red blood is just about coming through when wiping

Should I wait and hope for full blown bleeding or take this as cd1 and ring clinic for first scan? 

Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Katie kate - So sorry i couldn't take your AF instead    i thought my first one had worked too it is so easy to convince yourself.   
Hoping that the clinic let you go straight away and it all works out next time.
KG - So glad AF has arrived for you to get going. Good luck with the scan today and if you still have the cyst that it isn't a problem.    Do you know what type of cyst it is? As i have said before i have had a cyst since at least August but it is no bother as outside the ovary.

AmyBxxx - Hope it is here properly soon i would class it as day 1 today but ring them and tell them what you have told us and see what they say.
Pixielou - Have you tested yet?   
Cupcake - Good luck for when you test thursday    I will be praying for you tonight, even though i'm not religious i will make that special effort.   

Mxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Forever Hopeful, Kate ... life really isn't fair.

This is my example: When I first started to really worry about ttc, I confided in my cousin's wife who I was giving support to as she had marriage problems after the birth of her DD. What she didn't tell me at that point was that she was already pregnant with her DS [her DD was four months old] ... how they managed to get pregnant when they weren't even talking is beyond me. By the time she announced her pregnancy, she followed it up by moaning to me about how stressed she was about being pregnant again so soon. Hello?!?! ... you do know who your audience is?!? She was going on about it as if she didn't even want the baby. Okay, everyone has their own sadness in their life but perhaps she could have picked someone else to talk to about it [!]. Also, a 21 yo colleague accidentally got pregnant at around the same time and was thinking about having an abortion. All these unwanted babies and there I was wanting one so much but not being able to.

Forever, I know what you mean about projects and control. I am exactly the same. I'm used to having goals that I can work on and put time into to reach them ... now, with project BABY, I feel I have no control and nothing I do can guarantee that it will happen. It's a horrible feeling and sometimes my head feels like such a mess over it all.

Wolla, I can't quite believe the attitude of the admin staff at your clinic. Terrible. Glad you have it all sorted now though.

Good luck to everyone especially those of you testing soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some BFPs.

We're planning on going to stay with my folks and seeing my sister this weekend so I'll be testing there and if it's a BFN then at least I've got lots of RL support around.


----------



## wolla

Bubbs - hope you'll be celebrating with your family at the weekend rather than needing support  

omg - just had to go and sit in another office with my eyes closed for half an hour cos I suddenly got a huge blob in front of my eyes where I couldn't see properly.  Bloody clomid - hope it's doing some good.


----------



## pixielou

Hi Ladies!

Well, sad to say that the  reared her ugly head this morning. I was having a strange sensation in my stomach yesterday and my mind was playing tricks with me and I was thinking well maybe I could be as I havent had this before. Every little twinge even if you say your not gonna, you end up analysing it. One minute I was feeling very positive about it and the next quite negative. I didnt really have any symptoms like feeling nausea so I really didnt think I was. Was still holding out hope though yesterday, I was going to the loo and on wiping just a twinge of red colour which was leading me to believe that it could be implantation bleed also yesterday morning I was having cramps which also made my brain start working overtime. In the end though it is a negative which means that I'm out now and on to IVF. I'm a little bit nervous dont know how long the waiting list is gonna be and gonna have to have all the tests done again, I'm looking at the whole thing positively and I practice Buddhism so that has kept me very strong. This morning I thought I was gonna bawl but I didnt too much just carried on with my day and met some other Buddhists etc...it really helped...

*Katie Kate* sorry to hear that you got your af too, will you be doing another iui then?


----------



## KG

pixielou, I am so sorry it wasn't better news for you. 

Kx


----------



## KG

Just updating...

Stimming  
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April 
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles  
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - waiting for AF 
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy - waiting for AF
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## hasina

hay all,
hope all is well and ok...

PIXIELOU AND KATIE     hope u both can start stright away... really sorry but please dont give up..

WOLLA hay hun just take it easy at work dont over do it.as clomid is poowerful.. how much clomid u taking? im on 50g

bubbs good to hear u will have family around u for whatever result.. im hoping for bfp from u xx

amyb im no expert hun.. but idealy i would count that as a day 1.. but thing to do is call up the clinic... xx

MISSY,
KG,
FOREVER,
MINA,
CHARLIE,
CUPCAKE AND CATHERINE  


AFM nothing really exciting to report, no sign of af.. so damn annoying.. who wants periods..
dh was saying  forget about this month tx, because he got annoyed.. coz i dont take anything when im ill .. i no find me wierd guys.. but i hate taking tablets.. i feel as if im gonna come down soon with a cold it fully hasnt approach me yet .. ive realised something wierd everytime i start tx iv always have a flu or what so ever.. 
but  nothing gonna stop me getting back on the rollercoaster.


----------



## pixielou

Thanks KG & Hasina xxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Pixielou- so sorry to hear u got your horrid p too, I totally relate to all the strange feelings and twinges as I felt the same, was convinced I'd be preggers with twins, how wrong I was! 

I am now having the heaviest and most painful period, do u think it's worse than normal because I had two follis? 

Theclinic have said I can start again straight away which has made me feel a bit more positive, so as long as the scan doesn't show any new cysts tomorrow I'll be stimming from then. Last go at iui before ivf... Third time lucky I hope. 

Sorry for lack of nice personal messages, just feeling too rough to concentrate! 
Want to say  to u all tho for keeping me sane these last few weeks
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Probably too late now ... but yes, a warm bath should be fine.

Pixielou, so sorry about arrival of AF  .

Thanks, Hasina and Wolla for the  .


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Pixilou -    so sorry. x 

Cupcake - my clinic said that baths are fine with IUI but not for IVF, but as bubbs said I'm probably too late. x 

Bubbs - how you feeling hun? x

Missy, Hasina, Jodie - you ok? 
To all that have been down the last couple of days big     and    to you all. I know how you feel I was the same today.  When I was on my 2ww with my last cycle a lady told me that research has shown that around day 8 of 2ww people start to feel a little neg and its quite normal apparently.  So we will need to get a broom and sweep those gremlins away. xx 

Love to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## hasina

cupcake just warm bath should be fine...

katie aww sorry hun ur feeling really bad.. i have bad cramps always hun... and its just like giving birth trust thats how painful they are.. take a paracetamal or something... or hot water bottlle. hope u feel better soon xxx

mina im fine thanks.. not long for u until test day...  i really hope u get bfp hun..

lol look at me guys told u i will be addicted on here once im on the rollercoaster soon.. 
and still no sign of af...


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

I'm still on my phone as DH has pinched the laptop and I'm sorry to pester you but I have some questions (sorry if tmi again)

Where to inject?

I am an overweight apple shape and so have a kind of 'pinny' of fat from hip to hip hanging round my tummy, lol. Do I:
A) inject below the belly button above knicker line on the fatty tummy bit
B) inject under fatty tummy bit?

Also - been reading instructions for injections with purgeon pen. It says to pinch flesh then inject do I:
A) pinch flesh, insert needle, inject then unpinch
B) pinch flesh, insert needle, unpinch then inject??

AND

Does the needle go in easily? I'm worried about how
Much pressure I am going to need to apply 

Thanks so much ladies. I don't know what id do without you. Got my first scan tomorrow so I know I can ask then but just wanted to see what the general consensus was on here! 

Axx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi girls, thanks for all the supportive messages, it's reassuring to know that I'm not alone in how I'm feeling and what goes through my messed up head, and knowing I've got you guys to help me through it all is lovely. Thank you  

Pixie - so sorry about AF, I hope you don't have to wait too long for IVF. Keep us posted hun  

Amy B - my clinic says to count day 1 when experiencing full bleed, spotting and discharge don't count. In regards to injecting your clinic will teach you but basically it's Option A for both your questions as it's a IM injection, needle will be small and thin and goes in easy, jab it in quickly, don't push it in slowly as it will hurt more. HCG is a different technique but we can cover that if and when you need to. I hope this helps  

Cupcake - glad you enjoyed ur nice bath  

Mina - did the unix explain why no hot baths after IVF, just out of interest?


----------



## Poppets Mammy

**Uniex** is supposed to say Clinic! Stupid phone


----------



## KG

AmyB, don't worry about the needles, you will hardly feel a thing! Just to throw a spanner in the works, I inject into my thigh, too squeamish to do it in my tummy (except HCG and have to get dh to do that one!) For your second question, I go with option B, but have no idea if this is correct, or if it makes a different when you unpinch - be interesting to have the answer if you ask your clinic, I may be doing it wrong!

Cupcake, you are sounding v chilled out! hoping that you get good news this month, hun.

Katie, good news that you can go again straight away. This month off between cycles (my choice) has been endless.

AFM, scan today showed cyst completely gone so no problems with tx this month! Beats me how it can cause me so much hassle last month then just disappear, but I'm not complaining.

Kx


----------



## Katie Kate

Amyb I also inject in my thigh and don't pinch atall, I have an autoinjevtor that I just press onto my thigh, push the button and the needle goes in, it only hurts with the HCG trigger one for some reason! Good luck, and try not to worry, u will soon get used to it x


----------



## Missy123

Pixielou - So sorry that it didn't work for you    but good luck with the IVF and please let us know how it goes. 
KG - Glad you haven't got any cysts thats good news so you are good to go.   

AmyBxx - The needles are very fine and don't hurt, i do belly too both A's but sometimes i pinch too hard and get a small drop of blood but it has only happened twice so not bad out of 90 injections overall! It's because at the end my skin gets tough and the needle is harder to go in so i become tense so it's my fault!
Don't worry yourself over it as i had a bad needle phobia couldn't even watch it on TV and now i can inject myself. 
Sometimes they just sting for a few seconds afterwards but it's ok.   
cupcake - I so hope you get your BFP tomorrow we haven't had one on here for a while so it must be time now!    

hasina & Charlie - I'm still waiting for AF too but it should be in the next day or two but hoping it's not saturday as clinic is closed but whats the betting! Stupid bodies!
Hope yours arrives soon too.   

suzie - Hope your scan today shows a couple of nice follicles for you.  

It's turned really wet and cold here now i hope that wasn't our summer again. Good luck on your cycles and hoping for some BFP's soon.


----------



## wolla

Cupcake - get you - the Queen of Chilled ;-) Really hope this is the one for you hun x x x 

Pixie - so sorry AF arrived - hope you don't have to wait too long to get started on the next leg of your journey - best of luck x x 

KG - fab news that cyst has gone and you can get started again

Kate - I think it must the med's that mess with our bodies - my AF this time round has also been incredibly heavy - mine are normally quite light so it's taken me a bit by surprise.

Hasina - I'm on 100mg of clomid - think it was a mix of the clomid, tiredness, and staring at pc screen that messed with my eyes yesterday.  Going to make sure I get a break today and go out and get some fresh air.

Wolla
x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Very upset

Had scan and all ok (just pcos) but DH's sample had notes to say it had declined and that the only course of treatment would be ICSI. 

However, nurse spoke to doc to get opinion and he said we should continue with this round of IUI. Feel
Very negative. Just want to cry.


----------



## wolla

Oh Amy - that's awful news when you were so excited about getting started.  At least they're letting you go ahead this cycle.  I really feel for you - how's DH taking it?  Big hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wolla x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Thanks Wolla,

DH is really upset. We hadn't realised we were fighting a double battle. We thought the only problem was my pcos. It just seems at every possible stage there is another hurdle for us. Maybe it's just not meant to happen. 

We're going ahead with this cycle. Other wise it would be like choosing lotto numbers and not buying a ticket! Hopefully DH will improve. Thing is he has done so much - taking right vits, given up smoking. 

I'm just heartbroken  x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Amy -     

Sorry for the lack of personals at work, so just a quickie.

Had my 9 day scan today, my lining is 9.2 and i have two follicles one on my right which is 10mm and one my left (first time ever) which is 13mm, got to go back on Friday to see if they have grown.

Love to you all  xxxxx


----------



## aimees

Amy - so sorry, my heart goes out to you. Please don't give up hope. My dh's results were initially bad, even though he had given up drinking and smoking. But 6 months later they were fine. I think it can take a while to all come through. Also our consultant told him to stop cycling so much, and to keep 'cool down there'. That meant no baths, showers not too hot, and he sprayed himself twice a day down there with cold water. Sorry tmi!!! I also bought him these special cooling pants from M&S which he said worked a treat, no more sweaty b****! 
Big hug to you


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps!

Cupcake and Hasina - I'm here!! I'm so touched that you missed me!!   Yes I did jack my job in coz they were giving me a hard time, I think because they wanted to make me redundant and didnt want me to get pregnant (because my manager knew I was trying - was hard to hide it after so many appointments and 2 miscarriages!!!) But I have another job I start next week, i decided not to start straight away and take some time off, which has been lovely, had about a month off, thought I could chill and get in a cycle of IUI before I start the new job, but my lazy follies are refusing to do anthing, so thats not going to happen!!   

Cupcake - really hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!  

Hasina - if my follies get of their @rse in gear and do something we might be cycling together again!!   Lets hope we have happier endings than last time!! 

Shenagh - how are you hun? hope you enjoyed Dublin, I went on holiday to Ireland last week - I gave you a wave!!  

Mina - thanks for asking after me, glad your basting went ok, I hope I get as far as basting, its an anxious time isnt it trying to get just one follie!! Really hope this is your month  

Amy B - sorry your having a hard time, I dont know what ICSI is sorry, but our hospital said my partner had an issue, and it does feel like everything is against you, but he gave up smoking and stuff, and I think they got better because they retested and didnt mention it again (touch wood) , I know its hard for your man, but things could still get better - what did they say was the issue? count or motility, etc?  Also if they said to go ahead with the IUI means they think it can work for you!!  Also a delayed reaction to your earlier post, I have polycystic ovaries too (although not the syndrome) and also have no periods and have to take provera - which also gives me headaches - especially on day 1!! I dont have the hair and weight issues, I think i'm probably under weight actually, I eat and eat but its normally healthy food so struggle to put weight on!! but I dont think you need to worry about your other half not wanted BMS (aside from the fact he's male - therefore always wants sex!) he loves you and i'm sure he appreciates what you have to go through to try and make a baby!! dont fret and bug hugs to you  

Catherine - really delayed response to you, but yes I have a blood clotting issue, I think its an issue with my protein C - if that means anything to you? They testing 5 clotting factors and that one came back abnormal!! Sorry you have had losses to but its good that you know your issues and have treatment - I really hope you get a BFP this month!!  

AFM - havnt been on here much as trying not to think about things but i miss you guys and i need you to bring me some luck!! i'm just trying again after mc at new year, currently on day 10, had a scan today and annoyingly nothing is happening!! so carrying on on the same dose and going back for a scan on Friday, and really hoping something is starting to happen!! 

Hello and big hugs to everyone else xx

Stimming      
Suziewong -  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 12 scan Fri 1st April

2ww    
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake – 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April 
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles      
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF  
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy – waiting for AF
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx -    So sorry for your shock but wondering why did the clinic let you get this far if DH results were not so good? How many over what time did they do them? They usually ask for that sort of thing before you even start your treatment and for them not to be old results. Sorry for all the questions but it just seems strange to me, you don't have to answer but i think it's worth looking into. If it was only the one bad test i would ask for another to be done and if it was more than 1 then they must have already known before you started your treatment if you see where i'm coming from. I think maybe they aren't as bad as they are leading you to believe and may be fine on the day.    Don't give up hope wait and see what they are on the day you may well be surprised.   
My DH has issues but he had 4 tests over some months and they got worse so no hope there only ICSI.


----------



## charlie321

Hi peeps

Pixielou - so sorry hun   . I hope that your next stage in treatment brings you the happy news you deserve.x

AmyB - so sorry that you've had such a set back   . I believe that sperm samples can differ a lot from month to month and that it happens in 3 month cycles (sorry if that is wrong info though). So fingers crossed that it's a blip   

Jodie - nice to see you back! I hope those follies pick up for friday    and that the new job is good.

Cupcake - I absolutely love a nice bath with a bit of Imperial Leather Spa bath (how posh am I?!) I can easily soak for an hour but maybe not as long when I finally get to the 2ww! It's good to hear that we can still enjoy a bath during the 2ww.

Hello to everyone else. I'm sorry I can't stop to do more personals but have to get to an appointment (not a hospital one for once)

Love to all.xxx


----------



## hasina

hi all  SORRY THIS IS A QUICK 1.. WIL COME BACK AND DO PERSONALS LATER..
1st of all a BIG MASSIVE WELCOME BACK TO JODIE    ...
REALLY HAPPY TO HAVE U BACK... YEP LETS HOPE WE BOTH HAVE A HAPPIER ENDING THIS TIME HUN...  IM STILL WAITING FOR AF NO SIGN OF IT YET.. U HAVE ME ALL THE WAY HUN.. IM HERE FOR U.. XX

AFM STILL NO SIGN OF AF... REALLY WANNA GET ON WITH THE WHOLE TX... AS I GOT FEW WEDDINGS COMING UP.. CANT BE ASK TO DEAL WITH PEOPLE ASKING ME WHENS THE NEXT 1 COMING ALONG,, AS I DONT LIKE TO TELL PEOPLE ABOUT MY PERSONAL PROBLEMS..


----------



## AmyBxxx

Thanks ladies. 

Missy - DH had numerous tests over the years and all ok. Then just as we were being refered he had one that was borderline ok. So they requested another but started treatment. This one came back worse but they have said we can continue and just hope his results are better by basting. The notes on the result said that recommended treatment would be ICSI (which is basically ivf but with a single sperm injected into the egg) but as we already have drugs etc we are having round 1 of iui. 

They didn't give me all the results so I'm not sure of the detail. 

I just can't see the point.


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - It only takes one swimmer to get to your egg!   

Jodie - Hope you have been ok welcome back.   

cupcake -                             xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hello Ladies  

Amy - So Sorry to hear about your little set back. You were all excited as well. Sending you lots of   to help get you back in the right frame of mind. Im with Missy on the confusion over why this has just been identified now? Is this the only test he's done or is it the only one that has been less than good?

Suzie - thats a good result on your lining and follicles, keep up the good work and grow them nice and juicy. Good luck

Cupcake - Best of luck with testing tommorrow, keep us updated.   for a BFP    

Well Im still waiting for AF as well girls, hopefully all of us who are waiting for AF will be cycling together. Im going to give it a few more days and do a PG test just incase by some sure miracle Im pregnant and the little bleed I had last week was implantation. Well I can dream anyway  

XxX


----------



## hasina

FOREVER    COULDNT HELP MYSELF IN POSTING.
I DONE A TEST TODAY,    AS I AM LATE 3DAYS BUT OF COURSE ITS BFN BUT ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE LADIES SOO DONT GIVE UP.. 

SORRY JUST DOING SOME WORK FROM HOME AND TRYING TO READ BACK AT THE SAME TIME XX


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi girls, 

Amy- sorry that you've had such a setback, I hope that it is just a blip xx
Cupcake- lots of baby dust for u and fingers crossed and all that, will b thinking positively for u! 

Everyone else I hope stimming/ waiting is going well for u xxx

AFM I had my day 3 scan for the next round and have my first injection tonight... At my scan the nurse got a bit confused about why the consultant had said it's ok to carry on as she said "for anyone else" we would tell them to wait until the cyst is gone" so I'm now thinking what's the point if my chances are stifled by this cyst! Basically she then said i should do it anyway because after the laparoscopy in may, they will want to go straight to ivf so u may as well have your last iui while u can. So I am! But not too positive about it! She said the cyst has grown a little bit (it's 2.5cm) and that there is blood in it. Don't know if that's normal! 

Oh well, what will be will be.

Got home to a card through my door from my best friend (who I tell everything) saying how she is here for me and it's not fair that we are going through this and to stay positive and try and have fun etc. Bless her she's so sweet, made me cry ALOT! It is nice when people understand how hard it is, makes you feel less alone I think. 

Thinking of u all
Xx


----------



## KG

Amy, I am so sorry that you have had this set back and I feel for you and your dh. It sounds as thought this sample isn't typical of previous samples your dh has had, so there is still hope that it will better again at basting. I will tell you our experience to send you some positivity...

back in 2007 dh's sample was ok for IUI, but not great and we got ds from our first IUI, so I wasn't worried that there was a problem. Then when we went for test to ttc no2 last year, dh's first sample was so bad they said if it didn't improve ICSI would be our only option. They repeated the test and it was fine, so we started IUI no2 . On basting day, dh only had a count of 2.5m - they usually won't recommend IUI for a count of less than 5m - and I was devastated they went ahead anyway as I'd taken the drugs and we got a bfp! (Sadly miscarried quite soon after) Next cycle, the count had shot up to 10m - you can imagine how chugged dh was! I guess that the message is that things can change quite quickly and that all is not lost, even if the circumstances don't sound great.

Kx


----------



## christine1

Hello,

I took Provera 3 times a day for 7 days and was told I should start my cycle within 14 days, which would enable me to start my first cycle of clomid.  However it has been 16 days and cycle still not started so hospital have taken blood to carry out further tests.

Has this happened to anyone else?

xxxxxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Christine,


My dose of provera is 2 a day for 5 day's and my AF always turns up 6-7 day's after. Hope all your tests are ok. I've not heard of it not working before. X


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Jodie - Welcome back hun. xx

Cupcake - Good luck for tomorrow    that its a BFP. xx

Forever - I was told that due to the procedure of Egg Collection there is a chance of infection if you bath so they say to have showers. 

Amyb -   but you never know stranger things have happend. x 

Missy - how's things?

KG - Glad things are ok.x 

Suzie - Hope all have gone well today. x 

Hasina -   

AFM - nothing to report, trying not to read too much into things but I have sore (.)(.) although this is probably down to the progesterone   

To everyone else thinking of you and hoping that you are taking care. x

Moo. x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Ladies,

Thanks so much for your support today. 

KG thank you for sharing your story, it's inspired me to continue! 

Just had my first injection 50iu what a strange sensation. Now I'm imagining all kinds of cramping but it could well be AF which is very heavy. 

Hope ur all having a good evening. I promise to get on the laptop and do proper posts soon. 

Does anyone have any best practice tips for stimming? 

Thanks again ladies. I honestly didn't know where to turn and you were the only people who I knew would understand. X


----------



## Katie Kate

Good for you Amy, good luck and stay positive  x


----------



## Helenx

Hi there,

Hope I'm posting now in the right place  

Sending best wishes to the ladies from the last couple of pages of posts. Good to know Im not the only one who has down days spent fighting back tears every 5 seconds!
Hope things become better x

Just started IUI with clomid. Had my first scan yesterday, one follicle growing so fingers crossed it keeps on growing. First cycle so no idea what to expect. 
Anyone else just had their first scan?

Drinking tons of water - is this meant to help follicle growth? Do you have to rest more whilst undergoing this? No idea - any help appreciated x


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi Helen! Good luck with your treatment, excellent that your follis growing nicely  I've read plenty of water is good too x


----------



## KG

ladies, think I'm going a bit mad - I keep forgetting to do my injections! Not completely forgetting of course, but last cycles I've done them on the dot, same time early every evening, this time it's been between 9 & 10 cause that's when I suddenly remember. how can this be happening when I'm thinking about tx all day long? I'm usually incredibly organised - overly so, if anything. I think I am going to have to set an alarm. I'm worried now that I'll forget altogether one day.

Kx


----------



## suziewong

KG, I'm the same. Used to be same time early evening, then the last couple of nights i've been sitting watching the tv and think s**t my injection!!!

I suppose it means we are not obsessing as much!  x


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake, I'm so so sorry about your BFN  .  I   that you don't overstimm next month and you get that much longed for BFP.


----------



## Missy123

cupcake i am so sorry it was a BFN    I don't know why it's happening you got it all going for you. I would think of changing clinics too as maybe it's the timings, do you know when the other clinic bastes after trigger? I feel the same just numb and totally peed off!   
Hoping that it could be the meds for you and it will work first time on injectables and look on the upside you have me as a cycle buddie again.     
We can do this.


----------



## hasina

Bad morning ladies..
My heart goes out to u cupcake.. There no other words to say apart from dont give up.. Look at the rest, u got us all the way..  


Sorry guys on the phone just feeling so fed up angry for cupcake.. I really pray there's some good news with all the ladies xx


----------



## suziewong

So sorry cupcake    . Thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Missy123

Hasina, charlie and forever hopefull - Any sign of her yet? I am still waiting too!   

Mina-Moo - I'm fine thanks for asking just waiting on AF to start again. Hope your 2ww isn't too bad.


----------



## KG

Cupcake, I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you.
Kxx


----------



## aimees

Cupcake - so sorry to hear your news. I would change clinics as it's good to get a second opinion. Can you ask if they do other testing that your current clinic don't do? It _will _happen for you, you are still really young and have no obvious problems  

Helen - welcome. Plenty of water, plenty of rest, no caffeine, no alcohol, protein with every meal, lots of fruit and veg. Accupuncture and/or reflexology is also good.

Ladies - can I just shoulder my way into the 'to bath/not to bath' debate. I was told by my last clinic it's ok to have a bath BUT you need to wait til about 4 days post insem, to allow for the mucus plug to form at your cervix. And it needs to be not too hot. They do say no saunas, steams or jacuzzis so it's not a good idea not to get too hot.

xx


----------



## wolla

cupcake - am so so sorry hun.  thinking of you x


----------



## charlie321

So sorry Cupcake   . I agree that a change of clinic may be a good idea. I would with those odds.

Missy - no af for me yet. I'm having a few twinges and things though so it may be on the way.


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake, I'm thinking of changing clinics should this IUI fail for us to another that has better odds for IVF.  Even though, we haven't decided to definitely go for further treatment, I have requested an info pack and will probably at least have a first consultation for IVF with my current clinic and the new one.


----------



## Bubblicious

Sorry I forgot to respond earlier about this but AmyB, I'm sorry about your DH's results but as his SA's have been fine before, it could just be a one-off.  All it takes is one sperm and one egg so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Hi all 

Just had yet another basting! haha. 1 mature follie (poor lonely follie) but all it takes is 1 so you never know...gotta think positive a little. 
Anyone else had IUI in the last few days? looking for a 2ww buddy


----------



## Bubblicious

Stimming  
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 12 scan Fri 1st April

2ww 
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles 
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF 
mo:-D - trying again soon
AmyB - starting soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy - waiting for AF
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF

I haven't updated these. Just bringing them forward a bit.

Rachy, good luck.

I'm not feeling too  about testing this weekend [and I'm the next one according to this list ... worried].


----------



## AmyBxxx

just updating:

Stimming








Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 12 scan Fri 1st April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6th April

2ww








Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles 
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF 
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Shenagh
Missy - waiting for AF
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## hasina

hay all...
just quick 1 again from me today, dont feel to good from last night..
think i have a  tummy bug.. feel so weak and dizzy as well.. and the annoying af still no sign of it.. 
came back from work early today..

littlerachywantsababy hiya hun how are u.. fingers cross this time round for bfp...

charlie and missy whats happening to us still no sign  of af..

hope everyone else are fine and well.. 
will catch up later ladies xx


----------



## shenagh1

just updating xx

Stimming      
Suziewong -  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 12 scan Fri 1st April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april

2ww    
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake – 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles      
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Missy – waiting for AF
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF

cupcake- so sorry to hear about ur BFN hope the next time goes smoothly for you! I ahve jsut started another cycle i feel like a veteran of IUI now ive been on it so long but i cant seem to face IVF yet!

jodie- welcome back  mayb well be close enough in cycle to be cycle buddies!

amy- sorry to hear about ur hubby probs my DH has had a 2.3, 2.5 6.2 and 10 mill so far so you never know his never seems to be steady!

all those stimming i    for lots of       

to all who had BFN's        

and to those on 2ww behave yourselves   and fingers crossed     

sorry for lack of personals.. have been reading all along but im goin to have to write down whos on what to really catch up properly!

AFM-went to dublin for the weekend it was soo relaxing thought of nothing but chillin out and enjoyin myself only to come home and hear about all the skanky people i know getting preg!! one girl is preg with her 2nd child to two diff men and shes only turned 20 another is 16!!! who even thinks of having kids at 16!! xx and my best friend who i have known for YEARS has decided that she no longer wants to talk to me or "be my friend" (are we still 12) as im boring and she no longer thinks we should "hangout" soo i left it at that! NICE i have great friends!!.. back on gonal f just 75 at min from monday i NEVER get anything on 75 usually at 150 before any signs so fingers crossed the break done me some good xx sorry for the rant been a long time since ive had anyone to talk to sooo... this i guess is my only friend!! a flipping computer xx

anywho love  ,   and  loads of     to u all xxx 

p.s hasina- hope ur well soon hun xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Right ladies, time for some personals...am on a dodgy laptop though so i hope I don't loose it all! 

*littlerachywantsababy*: 
Good luck in your 2ww, I'm sure there will be someone on here who can buddy up with you! And you're right...it takes only one! 

*Bubblicious:
*Fingers cross hun...hope you get your BFP  , thanks for your message re DH's tests.

The girls on here have really picked my spirits up!

*Cupcake:
*Gutted  absolutley gutted for you. Life is an absolute grot bag and I really really thought you were going to get a BFP.I know what you mean about changing clinics - perhaps it's worth looking into it properly. Hope you feel OK enough to continue with your next cycle.I'm thinking of you   

*Aimees:
*You know the cooling pants you get for your DH?? Well I have googled and can't find any! Your description had them sold to my DH!! LOL 

*Sorry if I have missed anyone*, if I has it wasn't intentional just a crappy laptop!

AFM - something that will make you laugh...

I _accidently_ had a bath in LUSH 'snow fairy' before my scan. I must have gotten to the bottom of the bottle as it was very sparkly...anyway, nurse said 'oh nice to see someone has made an effort'!!!!!!! MORTIFIED  . It must have looked like a glitterball down there!

other than that, i had first injection last night (DH did it) and it was fine, just a little bit itchy and achy afterwards but didn't feel the needle at all.

Day 9 scan next weds. I have had to take this afternoon and tomorrow off work as AF is SO heavy (as in soaking through one night time pad every 30 mins - sorry TMI) its provera that does it. Grrr. 

Feeling a lot more positive after reading all your comments...thank you again x
Hope you're all ok...thinking of you all lovely ladies


----------



## shenagh1

hey amybxxx

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Cool-Fresh-Underwear-Underwear-Mens/b/599094031?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_r=1530A2FAMZFDRHY38ZJY&pf_rd_m=A2BO0OYVBKIQJM&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=43593030&pf_rd_p=475115433&pf_rd_s=left-nav-2

that should be them there i think looked them up myself last night for DH!! hope their the right ones.. maybe aimee could tell u if they are or not xx


----------



## KG

Amy -      at the 'glitterball' effect! I bet that brightened up the nurses day - they must see some things in their job! 


Kxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Cupcake - so sorry it hasnt worked for you this time, I think with the success rates of the other clinic would be worth changing! I'll have to come up with some one liners especially for you!!   My new job is something to do with medical equipment and regulations, which I know nothing about, I was in HR before  - but I thought I'd give it a whirl!!! 

Hasina - I'm here for you too hun!! Sorry your feeling under the weather! Hoping AF arrives for you soon! 

Christine1 - I have to take provera too - I normally take 10mg for 7 days and the clinic say I will come on 3-10 days after that, so I wouldnt worry, sometimes it just takes a while  

Amy B - I dont really have any good practice advise, i've never really been told any, although my clinic says to avoid things that you would avoid in pregnancy, so pate and blue cheese, alcohol and stuff.  I think a good diet wont do any harm, I try to eat my 5 fruit and veg a day, lots of water - I was also told for PCOS that it helps to have brown bread, brown pasta, brown rice and try to eat carbs and proteins together, and avoid sugar - something to do with the insulin balance which affects the condition.... but i'm no expert....
Your glitter story made me chuckle!!    

Helen - welcome  

Shenagh - yeah would be great to be cycle buddies, thats if my follies decide to do anything!! Arent "skanky people" so annoying, dont you just hate that!!!  Dont fret - I'll be your friend chick!!  

AFM - I'm worried that the follies still wont be doing anything by the scan tomorrow morning - please can you all think big for me - but not too much because I only want 1 or 2 follies to grow!! I dont think my follies like to do things alone - they all like to grow together (which is not helpful).... or maybe they are just shy..... 

xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Cupcake - so sorry hun   

Bubbs - I know how you are feeling, but good luck      

Amyb -   LMAO with the glitter story. 

Littlerachy - good luck for 2ww. x 

Shenagh - Glad you enjoyed Dublin and as for your childish friend I say you are better off without her.   makes me so angry. x 

Everyone else hope all is good. 

Love moo.x


----------



## hopingagain

On my phone at present but cupcake I jut wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your BFN! Sending big hugs your way, words fail me as to why it does not work for all you lovely ladies! Xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Soooo much has been going on today, you chatty people!

Just a quick one as on iphone...

Cupcake - what can I say other than I'm sorry and sending you a huge hug  

Amy -    at your vagassle situation. I see a lot of 'fairys' (for lack of a better word) in my job and yes I see some sights, I would really appreciate it if someone was sparkly, intentional or not. But I settle for clean really, you'd be surprised girls, some people don't own soap apparently! Haha

Missy - still no sign of AF. My boobs are so thou so hopefully soon. 

Can I just add a huge scream please, yet another person I know pregnant.  aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh! Just sod off!!!! Shenagh I feel your pain! Your friends loss, you don't need unsupportive selfish ppl in your life, we r here for you xx


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Cupcake - hope you get some better news soon xx 
Aimees thanks for your advice and thanks to ladies who have said hi. 

Could someone add me to the stimming list please. My 11 day scan early next week . Sounds like some ladies get a scan day 9 - do you have to ask for extra scans?

Also on a thick note from me whats basting? Am I being dense? 

xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Helen and Welcome.

Different clinics have different routines, ull soon realises that on here. Everyone gets different treatment, drugs etc. I get a scan on day 8 then every other day until basting (which is insemination/IUI). Some only have one scan, some have early scans from day 2, I take a mix of clomid nd injectables, some only take one or the other. We all have different circumstances and treatment. It's very complicated! 

Xxx


----------



## Helenx

Thanks FH. Its mad how many different variations of IUI there are  - I thought it was once process, with one set of drugs. Spose this is learning as we go!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, sorry I havent been on for a few days, been keeping as occupied as possible and havent had a chance to catch up on this VERY busy thread  .


Cupcake, so so sorry about the BFN hun, my heart is with you.  I am glad that the acupuncture helped you today.  Retail therapy defo helps, especially when u get discounts  .  I am not liking the messy knickers also, I have been using my old cheap pants lol.  I really want my AMH levels tested also, I think they only test for that when going for IUI.  I have just had basic day 3 blood tests, FSH, Estrogen and LH.  I think injectables will be much better for u, u do get more closely monitored.  I have only had IUI and injectables, I had Clomid, Tamoxifen and Femara on natural cycles.  I    that the injectables work for u.


150 Gonal F is a high dose.  How many mature follies are u allowed?.  I am only on 75iu in alternate days, wish they would increase it a bit as I only get 1 follie but clinic is happy with that and because I have many antral follies, they r afraid I will overstim.  I cant see how I can if they only give me a couple of more injections while stimming.  We just want what we cant have eh? lol. BIG   for u x


little, Good luck in the 2ww hun   did the basting go ok, any cramps etc? x


AmyB, pmsl @ glitterball  Sorry that AF is giving u a hard time and Good Luck with this cycle   x


Bubbs, I am    for u tomorrow.  Bring on that BFP!  .  I get sooooo nervous when I test, I feel like my heart wont be able to cope with the pressure.  I have everything crossed for u 


Shenagh, sorry about the stress u had when u got home from Dublin, thats all u need! looks like u r better off not talking to your friend if she is going to be like that while u r having treatment.  Just concentrate on yourself hun and that sticky upcoming BFP.  I hope that things get better for you and that things works out.  I hope that the 75iu works for u, any reason why they r not giving u 150? x




Jodie, my follies tend to grow all together to begin with, then all of a sudden one has a growth spurt, even though a little later than I would like.  Good luck with scan tomorrow.  I hope that u have 1 or 2 juicy follies x


Helen, I have scans on CD11 also, never needed to come in any earlier.  CD11 has always been 2 early for me and past 2 cycles I have always needed a second scan as follies werent ready.  I think a scan on CD10 or 11 is fine  .  Basting is the actual IUI procedure  .  The only time I had CD3 scan was on my 1st injectable cycle.  I wouldnt want many more of them haha, I found it pretty embarrassing as I was still full flow ewwwww x


Hells, cycle buddy, where r u?  ?? I hope that all is well and that u r not finding the 2ww too difficult.  Thinking of u hun x


Katie and pixielou, have u tested I see that our OTD as yesterday.  I have everything crossed for u both, hope to hear good news from you x


AFM, going away until next Weds, so will try to update and check in as much as poss on my mobile phone.  I will be testing next Weds.


----------



## aimees

Amy - I just had my first proper laugh of the day after reading about your unintentional vajazzle!! Great story!! Yes, those M&S pants are the ones, I got him the trunks. Basically the consultant said to keep the little boys cool, so as well as the pants, DH sprayed cold water on them after every shower and took great delight in watching tv in his pants. Also made sure he put the laptop on a cushion not directly on them. Cut down on cycling to work and stopped wearing these ridiculous lycra cycling things that gave him a camel's hoof (not nice). It did the trick, his morphology went from 91% to around 70% and at last iui we had 34 mil. Don't give up hope hun. 

Jodie K - am doing a follie dance for you 

Cupcake - glad you have had a good day, and I hope you are cheered somewhat. However, i would want to get all my hormones tested. You can't do it while you're on stims drugs but maybe later, if this cycle doesn't work WHICH OF COURSE IT WILL! 

Forever and Shenagh - crap, it sucks when friends get pg and you're left behind. Sorry for you. And Shenagh, how weird about your friend. You're better off without her right now. 

AFM - was feeling a bit down today but you've all cheered me up 
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quickie - second injection done...does anyone else feel really farty afterwards? I seem to have terrible wind!? X


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Amy, bloating is a well known side effect to stimming hun, not a nice one haha x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Sorry about this but ive got another couple of questions:

1) is it ok to use a hot water bottle when stimming?
2) can you take any kind of painkillers when stimming? 
3) what cd have you basted on?

Thanks ladies  x


----------



## KG

Amy,
1) hmm don't know
2) yep, but I tend to stick to paracetamol as they are all you can take if you were pg
3) last cycle day 12, previous one day 15.

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Welcome Helen!

Amy, I'm lovin' your glitter story.  In answer to your Qs:

1) Don't know
2) I also just stick to paracetamol for the same reasons
3) CD21 or 22 on cycle one, CD13 on cycle two and CD16 this cycle.


----------



## Jodie K

Morning Peeps,

Cupcake - thank for wishing for big follies for me!!   New job is perm, I dont know how I got it really coz its more money and stuff than my old one!!  Oh my hair, well the brown actually turned quite orangy, so I went back to blond as decided that was better suited to my personality - thick!!!    I'm hoping to use pessaries if I get as far as IUI this time, so I might have to also by some cheap primark knickers!! Roll on sexiness!!! Umm I use Gonal F to stim, and my clinic original started me on the "standard dose" which was 112.5iu for 3 days then onto 75iu and said they normally review and put it up from there, but I massively overstimmed so now I only do 37.5 a day, but I think the clinic put that down to me being quite small! (I tried on some size 8 trousers in next the other day and I looked like I was an 8 year old playing dress up in my parents clothes!!)

Catherine - Have a nice time away!!  

Aimees - thanks for the follie dance - I wish I could have seen what that looked like!!   Are you testing soon? I will do a BFP dance for you!!  

Amy B (little miss curiousity) - 1) I wouldnt - I assume same as avoiding hot baths, 2) would only take paracetamol (aspirin plays with your blood and I was reading an ibuprofen leaflet yesterday which said that prolonged/ regular use can affect fertility) 3) 13 and 19 - clinic says it tends to vary alot with most ladies.  Hope that helps  

Helen - have added you to list, but you can amend yourself, just copy and paste the list  

AFM - thanks for think big follies for me - I had 2 little ones starting to sprout (12mm on left and 12mm on right), I hope they continue, I'm going back on Monday.

Hi and big hugs to everyone else. xx

Stimming      
Suziewong -  9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 15 scan Mon 4th April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr

2ww    
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake – 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Katie Kate - OTD 30 March
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP      
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles      
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Missy – waiting for AF
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi everyone

I have been lying low recently as I've been trying to distract myself during this horrible 2ww.(As if!!!) I have been having sneaky peeks though.

Cupcake so sorry about your BFN.    Really hope the injectables give you a BFP soon.  

Bubbs, Mina Moo, LittleRach and everyone else on the 2ww my fingers are crossed really tight for us all.  


AmyB - hope the AF is easing - hopefully it'll the last you have for a long time.

Shenagh - glad you enjoyed Dublin - those 'friends' sound like real witches - you are better off without them.


Jodie- welcome I'm sending you some follicle baby bio. Great that they are growing well. At my last appointment the nurse said sometoimes they can be slow to start but then grow really well.

Helen – Welcome. I’ll not offer any advice on cycles or scans as mine seems completely different to everyone else.

Catherine – cycle buddy!  – finding the 2ww so slow . What about you – how are you feeling? Thankfully you seem to having an easier time than last time regarding cramps etc. Can I ask how come you’re testing Wednesday I was told not to test until Friday if AF hadn’t arrived. I am so nervous about it – I don’t think I’ll be able to do it. Never felt like this nervous before. You are so lucky heading away. Hope you have a lovely time. I’m thinking of you too.   

AFM – trying not to analyse every itch but I am! Flat out on Google unfortunately. Had a dream last night that AF arrived – horrible. 

TMI alert – I’m on pessaries I’ve noticed this cycle that I’m remained very wet – not gunky after IUI. Has anyone else experienced this?

Hello to everyone I  missed
Take care
Hels

XX


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. Sorry this is an about me post  Just wanted some advice....

Went for my scan today (day 11) the right follicle has not grown -still 10mm, but the left has grown from 13mm to 17mm.My linig was My lining was 7.2mm but it was 9.2 on Wed?? I said how can it go down in two days and the doctor said it hasn't it just depends where they freeze the pic on the computer as it can sometimes measure differently - Has anyone else had this? Seems a bit strange to me!

Anway, i am booked in for mu 3rd IUI on Monday at 2pm, DH has to go in at 9am (again, think thats a long break in between)

The bit  i really need advice on is that they have told me to trigger about 11pm on Sat night before I go to bed, but that will mean I will means it will 39hours after that I get IUI (and that's if they are on time!) I think I should wait and do the trigger 
shot till early Sunday morning (say about 7ish) which means it will be about 31 hours after trigger. What do you advise?

xxxx


----------



## charlie321

TFI Friday!   

Suzie - I'm sorry I can't really help with your question but I hope you manage to get some advice and good luck for monday   

Amy -        DIY vajazzles. Love it! Re your painkiller query;  I asked my nurse as I get really bad migraines so I take Migraleve and she said it's ok just not in 2ww, and paracetomol only during 2ww.

Missy - yes where the fudge are our afs I thought I'd get mine yesterday as was getting loads of twinges but turned out to be a No. 2   !! My (.)(.)s hurt more now though so it's 
def on the way. So ladies shall we take bets?

Jodie - watch out for those cheap primark knicks as I had some and literally had the elastic go on me while at work    Tescos faired better! (bit holey but did the job). I hope you don't over stim. That was my fate last time. I hate that there can be so many probs before we even get to the 2ww   . Oh and being a fellow blonde (and a bit thick according to dh) I'm totally in the blonde camp   

Shenagh - you don't need a friend like that.  She reminds me of a friend I had like that at primary school! We're here for you though    

Bubbs  - Good luck for tomorrow         . And also to the rest of the 2wwers. Fingers crossed for everyone!!   

Hi to everyone else. I'm sorry I can't do more personals. Don't you just hate it when work gets in the way of ff time   !

Hope you all have a good weekend.  

Charlie


----------



## hellsbells26

Sorry this is a me post! Sitting in work on the verge of tears. Having some shi**y April fools day! Can't believe the past two hours.

I went to lunch with one of my longest and closest friends. She wanted to tell me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. I am delighted for her - its her third baby but I feel so sad too. She is the same age as me and she can get pregnant as soon as she decides to try. Only a couple of weeks ago she telling me about a night out she'd had that weekend where she was absolutely plastered. It makes a bit of the joke of all this no alcohol, caffiene, healthy eating crappy life of mine. Dreading telling DH.

When I came back to work. I had to go to a disciplinary HR meeting. I had taken four uncertified days sick leave in the past year. I never take sick leave. There's people I work along with who take months of unneeded sick leave year after year and never are pulled on it. HR issued a warning. 

They wanted to know if I could justify my absences. EEER try losing my mum, triplet pregnancy, losing our babies and gyne operation.  Of course I was so upset I said nothing and offered to get medical evidence. The worst of it is I could have produced medical certificates for all of the days as was either at hospital or the doctors on each day but I didn't think I'd need to as I know that the HR staff/ all the managers know what has happened us. 

Then to top it all at the end of the meeting while I was still in the room my line manager - who I would have considered a friend - started to go on about Mothers day - "Oh **** better get the wife and mother something...."  Such an ignorant a**ehole
Feel like bawling
Hels


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hels xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What am absolute cr4p day  are you a member of a union with work? If so it might be worthwhile considering getting in touch with them and asking for some support. 

I've had a bit of trouble with HR so know how you feel. At the end of the day they just need to tick their boxes. Let them get on with worrying about their little stupid problems. Just give them what they need to get off your back. 

Hope you're ok love. Thinking about you. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Amy

I'm feeling like the most miserable person on earth today - it hurts in the evening time and weekend when everyone else is rushing off to pick up their kids. I'm the last one here as usual.

Our union is absolutely hopeless so I'm not going to bother with them. 

Hope your stimming is going well. XX

Hels


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

Hells - sorry your having a pants day, I too am not looking forward to mothers day, if I hadnt miscarried I would be a mum now!!  
Sounds like your work are being really quite unfair, I did work in HR up until a few weeks ago, so just to advise, might be worth appealing, and stating that the reason for your appeal is that others have not been disciplined, you can always call ACAS for advise - HR have to be fair!! You could also get a letter or something from your doctors to certify your sickness now.  Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month anyway - might be karma....or the pleasure pain theory type thing... 

Charlie - thanks for the pants advice!   Yay to being in the blond club!!    he he!!

Suzie - I reckon they just made a mistake with one of the measurements but dont want to admit it, or I dont imagine its the same all the way round, so maybe they measured a different bit, which ever measurement is right, they both sound fine.  I wouldnt worry about the amont of time they have the sample, I think they keep it warm and stuff.  I dont know too much about timings, I would do it when they advise, both times i had basting i triggered about 11pm, and got basted at midday - maybe do half hour or hour later but I wouldnt do it significantly later.

xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious - Wishing you   and  for your test tomorrow.

AmyB - Loving the down below sparkle! 

hellsbells - Sorry you are having a tough time at work. Can't believe what some people are like, you shouldn't have to justify yourself. 

Jodie - I bought some primark knickers once, thought they were really comfy and a good buy til the elastic came off and they looked moth eaten when i washed them.  
Hoping next Mother's day will be fab for us all. 

suzie - Trigger the time that you think or even the time they suggest, you have to live with the decision and not constantly say what if.......Hopefully it won't come to that. 

Yay i got my AF today, start my buserilin in the morning and first scan on monday so number 3 here i come.  
Charlie, Hasina, forever hopefull and cupcake come on girls hope you follow soon. Where are my cycle buddies?  Who won the bet charlie? 

Had my 5 month old nephew over night and am so tired, he hardly slept a wink, no routine and they cuddle him all the time in total silence so you can't put him down without constant screaming i nearly changed my mind after TTC for 10 years! My DH broke wind and even that woke him what a joke! 

Love to you all 

Stimming  
Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 15 scan Mon 4th April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - baseline scan - 4th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Cupcake - 1st April (April Fools day - please dont let the joke be on me - will test 1 day early as have Thursday of work!)
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles  
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## ruby1

Hello ladies !! Though I would pop by to say hello ! Hope you are all ok and TX / 2WW are going ok ... I am ok just the sickness has set in been a week now and it's awful !! Blergh! 

Baby dust to you all !!! Xxxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quick note as off out for Thai food, Yum Yum  

Suzie - I'd do as the clinic asks, they have their reasons for different routine for different people. I trigger at midnight then have basting midday the day after next. So quite similar to yours. I'd ask regarding how they keep DH's sample fresh for that length of time just to put ur mind at rest.

Hells - so so sorry your having a crap day, big hugs  

AFM - still no bloody AF. Nipples are like bullets!!  

Xx


----------



## KG

Suzie, they are pretty much the same timings as my clinic does and I am intending to question them on it this month, but guess I will be told that they are their normal timings. I was thinking that I could trigger a bit later and not tell them, but not sure how I would feel if I got a bfn afterwards, especially as I did get a bfp previously with these timings.

Kx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick one from me as I'm so tired, and can't seem to stop arguing with DH!!!

Hells I'm a Principal HR Officer (sort of like a HR manager but public sector) as Jodie says there should be an appeal process and if any of the days off are pregnancy related (including M/C)  then they should be disregarded otherwise they could be in risk of a sex discrimination claim.  Good luck hun, I would also get a copy of the policy from HR to see what it says. 

Everyone else I'm off to bed as I can't seem to keep my eyes open. 

Love to all 
Moo.x


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi all, 

Just been trying to catch up on what's going on with everyone, struggling a bit! 
Helen, I think we are at about the same stage in iui this month, I'm on day 5, got another scan on Monday (day . Just done my 2nd injection, nearly forgot to do it! 

Catherine: u asked about my test date of 30th, I got my AF 3 days early and am now stimming again for number three. Despite the 2 follis it wasn't to be. 

I've been having the same thoughts about the length if time between trigger and basting. Protocol at my clinic is 36 hours. I asked whether I could have ovulated early last time because of the pains I felt and I was told that even if I did the sperm would have met the egg in the tube so still had the same chance. Thinking of triggering a bit later than they say this time, worth a go. 

I'm in on my own tonight, I know it's naughty but I'm having a cheeky glass of vino, and watching Michael mccintire. 

Im feeling really negative about this cycle, like I'm just going through the motions, maybe that will change after my next scan

Baby dust to all. 
Ps I can't seem to copy and paste the list from my phone so if anyone wants to update me to stimming feel free! Xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious - I keep checking to see if you have posted! I feel all your anticipation girls when it's test day and can think of nothing else. You post when you are ready and praying it's a good result.    Just wanting to let you know we are thinking of you whatever your outcome.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Katie Kate,

We're cycle buddies - I am cd5 today - had 3 injections so far and booked in for day 9 scan on weds. I too feel like I am going through the motions and done feel positive at all  this is my first cycle. Struggling most of all with an extremely heavy AF (so bad I can't leave the house!) 

How are you feeling today?x


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi Amy, 
Sorry your having such a heavy AF, hopefully it will subside today/ tomoz... Mines gone now was very heavy on days 1-3. Feels like it's our bodies being cruel to us! I mean if it's not enough that my AF came three days before my test date but to be in pain too... Evil! 
I think as it's your first iui you should be positive, this is probably the little bit of help you need, and it will work for you! I should def take my own advice, so let's be positive! My last cycle I was really positive and relaxed from day 1 and my follis grew lovely! 

Im only injecting every other day but 225 IU so a lot stronger! 

Have a good weekend and let's think positive! 3rd time lucky for me and for u this will be successful as it's the little bit of intervention u need  

X


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh Kate, that's so lovely. Thank you x

I wanted to be negative and really did feel it but as soon as one of the girls on here encourage, it just switches me back to positive! We MUST all be the most positive people I know or we would all just give up!

All it takes is ONE! We can do it  xxx


----------



## Missy123

That's the attitude girls we have to stay strong and positive and help each other through this.    It's good when you have someone at the same stage as you in tx as you can help each other not that we won't ALL help you.   

Hasina, charlie, forvever hopefull and cupcake - Don't worry i won't speed ahead of you, with my slow growers there's no worry of that, it's good that i have a head start as i won't be left alone at the end.... just the begining!  Hoping you can join me soon.


----------



## Missy123

Cupcake i so wish i could give you a REAL big hug i couldn't judge you whatever you have said to your DH, you have only said what you feel and maybe sorry for it now but it's something you need to talk through with him and at least it's out in the open and you don't have to bottle it up and pull faces at him when he's not looking!   
I feel scared to hell like you that it's not working for us and we may need to go to DIVF/ICSI and if that dosen't work then what but we have to think it will happen before we run out of options else we might as well give up now.
I'm sorry your mum said that to you i've heard people say "GET A DOG" but if thats what we wanted we wouldn't have put ourselves/bodies through this would we.   
Please try and sort things out with DH if thats what you want and tell him exactly how you feel (if you haven't already) at least you had the balls to as i have never said to my DH how i feel sometimes as i know it would hurt him beyond belief and probably be no turning back for us. You blame his mum i blame the ex wife for making my DH have the snip in his 20's then cheating on him so we are both full of hatred deep down but the only difference is my DH hates his ex wife and your DH probably loves his mum so thin ice there.
I hope you can sort things out and straighten your head a bit and of course you deserve to be a mum it dosen't make you a bad person for speaking your mind and all this would make you a better mum after what we have all been through you won't take them for granted and think it's ok i will just have another one!
I am here for you and waiting for my cycle buddy if you want to talk more you can pm me.
Don't know about home insem also this month as it didn't work last time did it! 
Hope you decide on the clinic situation can't really help you on that but go with your gut and not the cost or ease of it. Hope you feel it will be right for you in the long run. 
All this hasn't changed how i feel about you i won't judge you as we all have our own problems and reasons for things. Hope you feel better in yourself soon.   Can't believe you could ever be nasty and really mean it!  
Hope you and DH can work it out. xxx  I forgot to give you another    and some      for you and DH. It is hard on him too remember living with someone who is very HORMOTIONAL. I'm not sticking up for him but i don't like living with me sometimes!


----------



## KG

Amy and Katie, I'm only a couple of days ahead of you both - cd 7 today, scan on Monday, and feeling oddly positive this month, so PMAs all round for us, I think, we can keep each other going!

Cupcake, I hope that you and dh can sit down and have a good talk now that a few things are out in the open. I'm so sorry that you are feeling so low at the moment and I know that this is not what you want to hear, but you do have time on your side, you could take a break from tx and come back to it in a few months or longer when you have got your head straight and are feeling more relaxed and positive. Back to back cycles are incredibly tough on your mind and body. I know waiting sounds like hell, and when I had to wait a few months I was desperate at first to get going with tx again, but after a while, I enjoyed thinking about something else for a while and everything in life not being governed by my cycles. Be kind to yourself.

Bubbs, praying that you got good news today.

AFM, so tired and v grumpy the last few days. Hope it's just the meds and not just me. Dh keeps hiding in another room or backing away quickly whilst complaining how snappy I'm being (don't tell him,but he is right!)

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ladies, just a quick one from me as I'm on my phone. I'll catch up on everyones's posts when I can get to a computer.

Unfortunately, it was a BFN for us again this morning. We have decided to have at least a one month break from treatment and have a chat to two clinics about our next option. I think basically we'll be going for IVF next as we're getting on and if we leave it too much longer then IVF may not work either. I'll still be about to check on and give support to my lovely ladies. Much love.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Bubbilicious - so sorry it was a BFN    I hope you can try to enjoy the break before starting the next step. Let us know how you go...we will miss you xx

Cupcake - oh chick, what a naff weekend.  When we argue we ALL say things we know will hurt. I am a complete cow and I would HATE to live with me. I dont know how DH puts up with it!! If you're sorry then tell him. If you're not - then talk to him anyway! Needs sorting one way or the other. This fertility malarky is not easy. Nobody tells you how you should deal with it. there are no instructions! We just try and muddle our way through and our heads are quite often the last thing that gets any treatment. It's not easy. Hope you and DH can take the heat off and make up xxx

KG - whooop! Another positive cyclist! Do you mind me asking what meds you're on? x

     for everyone and     for a better week ahead x


----------



## AmyBxxx

...i know i am probably paranoid but im getting like a stitch feeling in my left side. On CD5 and had 3 injections so far (4th tonight) is it too early for a cyst or anything? maybe its just AF pains? freaking out a bit...


----------



## Katie Kate

KG, my next scan is Monday morning too and If all is well I am guessing insem will be the Monday after (day 15).

Cupcake. I really feel for you, as I (and I'm sure many others) know how stressful ttc can be for our relationships. My dh had a son when he was 21 with a much older women who he was sleeping with every couple of weeks after nights out. They weren't in a relationship and she basically used him for a baby and has told him many times that he was just the sperm donar to her son. I am extremely bitter about this as I find it hard to understand why a skanky skank like her got pregnant by accident by MY husband whereas we are in a happy and stable marriage and I can't have a baby by him. We have his son at weekends and of course I love him but I know deep down I do resent him as I am so jealous. We argue about it all the time and I really feel he doesn't understand what it is like for me being so desperate for a baby when he already has one. He's told me many times in the heat of the moment that I don't understand what it's like as I'm nit a parent and it breaks my heart every time. 
Anyway, that's turned into a rant about myself but what I'm trying to say is that nobody us perfect and none of our situations are perfect but we just have to deal with them the best we can. 

I can relate to what you are saying KG about taking a break. I had to wait 5 months between iui 1 and 2 and although it did drag I did refocus on my relationship and on having fun again. Having 2 in a row this time I can already feel myself sinking into the obsession about being pregnant again...

I hope u can sort things out hun 
Xxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Bubbs - so sorry Hun. Big Kiss and hug  

Cupcake - I'm sitting in the bath sobbing to your post. Everything you've said is me at this moment in time. I've felt very down and angry all week, and getting worse everyday. I think a big factor is quite likely to be hormones due to AF being late. I really feel like I'm going to explode. I just feel so angry inside. I've literally hardly spoke to DH all week as trying to avoid blowing up in his face and shouting lots of mean things. He's all 'I'm so worried, please talk to me' and I honestly want to punch him in the face. We went out separately last nite and long story short are now arguing, I'm still trying to avoid him thou to prevent it escalating. He's basically had enough of living on a emotional rollarcoaster with me and has got out and got well and truly ******. I don't blame him for being at his wits end with me, I understand that. What I'm sooooo angry about is the lack of understanding on his behalf, they don't inject them selves with hormones and therefore can't comprehend how the sideeffects make us feel. Why can't he just accept that I may need some space and time to cool down and think. He's all pushing me to be happy and positive 'I don't have a flipping emotion switch to make me suddenly happy FFS!!) So he decides he can't do anything to help and cleverly thinks that drinking a disgusting amount of alcohol and smoking (we are both ex-smokers!!) till the early hours will be the answer. No it's bloody not! He's been I'll all day. He literally dragged his sorry **** out of bed at 4.30pm, to just go straight to the sofa to mope about all day!! He's sat there and watched me get all the food shopping in, clean and dry clothes and ALOT of housework (I clean when stressed). I asked him to do one small thing and he snapped like a blood crocodile! I ended up crying in another room coz it's so out of character for him to be like that. After struggling all day with a hang over (he clearly thinks he's still 19 at times) he eventually gets dressed and what's the 1st thing he does . . . He goes to the shop for more alcohol! I mean is there any bloody need for it. I can't fix this situation coz he wants me to be my normal friendly happy self, but that person is so deep inside right now I can hardly hear her scream to get out. I don't have the energy to talk to him or argue with him but I'm getting more and more angry. I hate seeing him like this, he's behaving like a fool and it's all my fault. I actually think he's trying to push my buttons to start an argument to just get a reaction out of me. I feel so numb and miserable. I can't sit and watch him drink again tonight, it's disgusting! I hope this counsellor has a magic wand on Tuesday coz by god we need it right now. Through our whole TTC journey our relationship has never suffered, if anything it's made us stronger, we go thru everything together. He's truly my best friend prob even before a husband, I go to him with everything and I feel so alone right now coz the one person I want to console in is the one person that's the issue. 
This is new for me girls, how do I snap myself out of this and sort things out? What ever happens it's going to be an emotional night!!

Sorry for the depressing me me me post


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oh Forever Hopeful  hope you're ok. Xxxx

I'm thinking of making a controversial statement on ********:

"Amy thinks mothers day shouldn't be about boasting about how many presents you have got off your kids  or how pregnant you are or moaning about how your husband isn't doing anything for you for mothers day but should be a time of quiet reflection on How LUCKY you are to actually have kids"

Not really brave enough to p155 off ALL of my friends so I probably won't . Xx


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Hi

Thanks to all those wishing me well. Haven't been on here much lately but I'm trying to keep occupied with other things   anyone here coming to end of IUI cycles to start IVF? X


----------



## wolla

ugh - posted earlier and it's disappeared :-(

Bubbs - so sorry hun - huge hugs, and good luck on the next leg of your journey x  x xx 

Cupcake - oh hunny I really feel for you - sounds like you're having one hell of a weekend :-(  This IF lark is so flipping unfair and frustrating, and it's no wonder that sometimes we take it out on those closest to us.  I hope that DH has come home and you've managed to have a chat and work things out - try not to beat yourself up about it - you've said it, you can't take it back you've just got to work on getting through it together x x x 

Forever - bloody men eh?  That's always my DH's answer to everything too - go out and get pi$$ed.  I do think that sometimes we forget how hard it is on our men too though - and yes, we have to go through all the crap of stimming, scans, basting etc, but at least we're doing something - I try and remember that DH must be feeling completely crap about the whole thing too, but has even less control over things than me really.  That's not to say i don't still get really frustrated and angry with him when he seems to not be taking an interest.  Try and go easy on him - maybe he just needed to let off a bit of steam?  Big hugs to you x x x x 

AmyB - I'm on CD6 on clomid and have been having sharp twinges in my side and back for the last couple of days too - am hoping it's some nice juicy follies growing.  Just don't go on ** tomorrow if Mother's Day comments are going to upset you - you'll get there soon and you'll be enjoying your first mother's day this time next year x x x 

AFM - the clomid is playing havoc with me this time round - i'm up and down like a yo-yo - DH actually asked me if I was ok on thursday, which means I must be bad for him to notice!!!  Not sleeping well either and having hot flushes all the time.  

Love to everyone 
Wolla
x


----------



## KG

Sending big hugs to everyone who is finding today difficult. Although I do have a ds and am grateful for him every day, I am in bits today that this is the second mothers day without my lovely mum and I miss her so much it hurts.

Kx


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Just read all the posts. 

Cupcake glad you were able to chat properly to ur DH, FH hope you're ok. I think although everyone talks about this process making your relationship stronger, et, etc, we could really do without it. I see my friends row with their DHs about stupid stupid rubbish and I think god help you if you were going through something like this. But I suppose thats harsh as everyone is different. I feel so sorry for myself when I'm having an off day that I am amazed my DH can put up with me. 

Bubblicious - Lots of love to you. Feel good vibes about your new plan.

I am due for  day 11 scan tomorrow. Really worried as this morning I've had really bad pains - like period pain. Stopped taking clomid days ago and not on anything else so goodness knows what it is  Hope all is well, will find out tomorrow I suppose. Has anyone else had pains like this? Its been different from the twinges I felt on clomid and was so bad this morning I could hardly walk around.

KG hope you are ok today - lots of love xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Helenx - I am on first cycle of injectables and I am getting major cramping. Can't decide if it's just extremely heavy AF or something else. TMI coming up - have had very large clots and feel faint and queasy. Let me know what they say at scan tomorrow. Mine's not til
Wednesday but if it doesn't get better I'm going to ask to get in sooner. 

Hope you're ok xx

Sorry such a short msg - on phone. 

******** is doing my nut in. Honestly, who bloody cares?? People are so full of their own self I
Importance!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Morning Ladies, mothers, mothers to be and mothers in waiting 

Wolla - I get all the side effects off clomid too dear, and I've been on it in total over a year! Sometimes I think why do we put our bodies through this?!? I have to say though I think I've adapted to them as I don't feel there as bad. But maybe that's just because I'm moody and tiered all the time these days. It's the hot flushes that get to me, they happen day and night and just come over like a heat wave, if I'm busy and at work I just start sweating like a pig and that's awful. I hope they ease off soon for you.

Cupcake - glad you've sorted things a little. I've said to my DH before what your DH said to you last night about leaving to start again. I was serious and thought it was for the best, I don't think I've ever seen him so horrified. I now realise it's not the answer as I'd rather have him over having my own children. I think it's a stage we all go through and normal. I've not been to the counsellor before, Tue my 1st session and I feel that if it doesn't help it will be the last straw for us. My body is suffering off all these drugs and both our emotions are all over and now our relationship is suffering. To me it's just not worth it. I would absolutely love to get pregnant and give birth but I've lost all faith in that happening. We both agreed previously that we didn't feel a need to have our own biological children. We've enquirer into adoption and takin the process as far as our LA will allow while having TX and now I'm starting to think that's the path we should be on now. We wanted to do it regardless of TX and now we r thinking why are we putting ourselves through all of this when we can stop, repair our mind and bodies and move onto a more positive road. I think thats why I'm battling so much as I know my hearts not in it anymore. We've agreed were not going to move onto IVF and give it a couple more cycles but then call it a day as we r early in the IUI journey to pull out just yet. Anyway I'll let you know what the Counselling is like.

AFM - I sent DH a very long text message (like I was 16again, haha) and explained how I felt etc etc. He basically said he wished he knew how to help and I said so did I. He was upset though, I could see that he was holding back tears which is not like him at all, he's a typical steal man that shows little emotion, but it was reassuring for me to see (god I sound cruel). We've not really spoke thou, theres a better atmosphere now thou which is better and he now knows to back of pushing me to be happy as he risks getting a bop on the nose  

Well I'll catch up later on personals when I'm feeling more saine, wishing you all a happy mothers day as we all deserve it and sending my condolences to those who have lost theirothers in recent years. We are all thinking of you 

Thanks for the support
XxX


----------



## hellsbells26

Afternoon everyone

Hope you are all ok. Thanks for support about uncertified sick leave meeting. I'm going to try and catch up personals

Mina Moo thanks for your advice regarding HR. I 'm going to read the sick leave policy tomorrow. I'm considering an appeal. I should have no bother getting medical evidence to support it. I didn't take any time off for the miscarriage. I was considerate enough to fit it during holidays! I didn't take any extra leave as I wanted back to work as I was going crazy home alone. I had taken a day off for my 7.5 week scan, two more for consultation and pre op before operation and one for my IUI in December. I am silly I should have put in medical evidence for each. Anyway hope you had a restful weekend and are keeping well. 

Cupcake and Forever Hopeful- so sorry you had a tough weekend.  I'm glad that things have improved with your DHs today. Believe me I think all women can be *****es from hell to live with at times - FT or not - must be the Hormotions. When we married I found it really hard to adjust (we hadn't lived together before - my husband is very traditional) I was a right nasty cow to live with for about 6 months - I said such nasty horrible things to him and critised everything he did and constantly threatened to leave (I think it was because my family have such a bad track record at marriage but to be honest I was hardly a child bride and there really was no excuse for it)- I really am ashamed when I look back. DH is the kindest, most hardworking, decent man alive and he never retaliated. Eventually things settled down and last year he told me that he was really glad I wasn't like that anymore and he had considered leaving me. Our infertility probs and losing the boys has been really tough on us but it definitely has make us stronger However there are times when I feel that we are trapped in a miserable life and I should leave DH and let him get the family he deserves.

I don't want to be preachy or anything but I think that we have to remember that even though we are the hormotional pincushions our DHs love us and are just as much involved. Its just as much out of their control. They are not made of stone either. *Forever * I really hope the counselling helps - I have my 2nd session this week. *Cupcake * I really hope that you can get time to try it or something else. We all need some way or getting this anger and frustration out other than on our DHs. Think I might start breaking every f**king plate in the house (that's what my granny used to do when she was angry - she went outside , screamed her heart out and broke plates . Pity I can't do boxexercise on this 2ww!

You are both still young - don't give up. I'm no expert and I'm not trying to blow smoke but the way I've picked it up is Clomid is the first line of attack in IF treatment and the success rate is lower than with injectables. From your profiles you both seem to have no physical probs so it's pretty likely you'll never have to resort to IVF. 

Bubbs - I'm so sorry about the BFN. We're prob going to do IVF too if this IUI hasn't been successful. 

Wolla, Helen and Amy B - so sorry that you're having side effects from the meds - hope they are easing - good luck with scans. 

KG  - I'm missing mine too. Its my second year too. I can't imagine how people with crap mothers or children and teenagers cope with losing their mum. I really wasn't ready to lose mine even in my thirties.

Catherine - cycle buddy - don't know if you're checking but thinking of you. Hope everything is well  

AFM - finding this 2ww tough - I haven't really any obvious symptoms so feeling quite pessimistic. I was a good girl and went to Mass this morning with DH. We went to the boy's grave afterwards and it feels so sad - I just want to have them here - I kept thinking we should on top of the world today - my first mothers day. But - it wasn't to be .... that's what everyone kept telling me. Now no one mentions them. Nether DH aor I have mentioned Mothers's day.

Anway hopefully next Mother's day we'll all either have our little ones or else be big fat mommas!

Take care
Hels


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

bubbs - I'm so very sorry    

Cupcake and Forever - Sorry things have been so tough of late.    

Hells - 2ww can drive you   so hard not to symptom spot and all the drugs can make you feel terrible.   

AFM - I tested this morning and was very lucky as it was BFP. I am happy but after last time trying to remain realistic. Tomorrow I will phone the clinic and ask for blood tests which I hope will be normal and help me feel more optimistic. xx

To everyone else you are all in my thoughts and I am    that we see you all with BFP's shortly. 

All my love and I'll be hanging around if that's ok? 

Moo. x


----------



## Missy123

Mina-Moo - Well done and hoping that all will be well and you have a sticky BFP!  Please stick around til you feel ready.

Bubblicious - So sorry sweet,  I hope your next treatment works for you. Please keep us posted.

cupcake - I am on CD3 today baseline scan tomorrow will tell you how things go. I inject buserilin in the morning but it dosen't matter which but you have to stick to the same time each day. Hope you have sorted things out with DH and feeling abit better. 

It has been a tough week for you all in one way or another so hoping things will improve well can they get any worse?
Hoping all the scans tomorrow go well  and  to you all.
Just moving it along abit.
Stimming








Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 15 scan Mon 4th April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 4 baseline scan - 4th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww








Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles








dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## Katie Kate

Wow mini moo that is brilliant news, Good luck xxx

AFM I have my day 8 scan tomoz so hoping everything is co operating! 

Xxxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Moo, wooooooohoooooooo!! Yessssssssss! Congratulations chicken. Fingers crossed for a sticky! Please do hang around for a bit - can I sit on your chair please?  xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

to Mina Moo. Just the good news we all needed. What a lovely mothers day present for you. Very happy for you  

XxX


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good luck tomorrow Kate. Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## KG

Bubbs, I am so sorry that you didn't get better news. I hope that IVF will be the answer for you. It seems a sensible move, as I've been told that due to my age (a good few years older than you!) it probably wouldn't be any more effective than IUI now.

Mina moo, congratulations! And what a lovely day to get a bfp! 

Someone asked a few pages ago (sorry, can't read back at the mo) what meds I'm on:  0.3 burserilin and 100iu puregon. I think that's a slightly higher dose than average because of my advancing years!! Last 2 cycles that's given me two or three good sized follies.

There seem to be a lot of us having scans tomorrow - loads of luck to everyone.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - thanks i feel really good now!    i'm on the same and they usually up it to 150 near the end as i'm slow and i get 3 good follicles too.


----------



## Bubblicious

Mina-moo ..... many congrats. I am  for a ultra-sticky one and a H&H pregnancy for you.

Forever and Cupcake, sending you bigs  and  to anyone else having a tough time.

I'm strangely stoical about this failure. It's like I've accepted that BFNs are the norm for us . We're going to try and go on a last minute holiday at the end of this month [our first holiday since 2009] to wind down and recharge emotionally. Thanks so much for all the support, ladies. You have been my rocks. I'm not going away for too long as it feels like home here but I just might not be posting as often in my month off. Wishing loads of luck to you all for now ... until the next time .


----------



## KG

missy, you're a spring chicken compared to me! Plus I feel more like granny than a mummy these days - I know it's all in the mind, but my mind is feeling ancient!!

Kx


----------



## Helenx

Lovely news Mina Moo.

Amy B I'll let you know how tomorrows scan goes.  Been a bit painful today but nothing like this morning. Just hope the follicle has grown!

Hope you feel better soon - if you don't feel better give the clinic a ring. xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Mina Moo congratulations. I'm delighted for you     I knew it! I was really tempted to reply "Thats sounds good" when you said you were exhausted on Friday night. 

Unfortunately - I'm full of bloody energy.   

Hope you have a brilliant pregnancy. 

Hels


----------



## wolla

Mina Moo - fantastic news - well done you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hasina

Wow soo much has been going on.. I'm on d fone so it wil have to b quick one.
Omg Mina congrats soooooooooo happy for u finall a bfp on board so it can still give everyone hope that it will happen.
Well no sighn on af what's hAppening too me.. Now it's just taking the Mick af not arrived yet.
Ladies will do personal 2moro


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good luck with all your scans today ladies. Hope there are some nice big juicy follies growing (but not too many!) xx


----------



## Missy123

hasina - Don't be hard on yourself your body has been through the mill.    Try and forget about AF as they say a watched kettle never boils! I bet it will arrive then. If you are really worried ring your clinic or GP but i'm sure it will be here soon. 

Bubblicious - Hope you have a lovely holiday and just chill out it will do you a world of good and we will catch up you when you get back.   

KG - I feel old and worn out at the moment this tx has a way of making you feel like that.   

Good luck to everyone having scans today hoping to hear lots of good news later.
xx


----------



## Jane2011

Hi

I'm not yet IUI but just wanted to know how many months of taking drugs I'll need Before moving onto IUI. I've done 4 months so far, (2x clomid, 2x tamoxifen) 

Any advice appreciated

Jane xx


----------



## Missy123

jane - sorry i can't help you as never had any of those drugs before my journey of DIUI as there would have been no point for me but many ladies have and will help you out with your answers soon. I just wanted to welcome you and say the ladies on here are brill so please stick around as you will get lots of help i'm sure. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Katie Kate

Hiya
Currently sitting at my desk scoffing my face... Is it just me or do these drugs make you starving! No chance of a diet at the moment! 

Had my day 8 scan today, got stuck in traffic so was 15 mins late and very stressed, but they were nice about it. I have about 5 follis on the left and 2 on the left where the cyst is. The biggest two are on both sides at 11mm. Lining not thick enough yet but apparently is nearly there. Got to inject again tomoz and another scan weds morning. If all is well baste will be Friday but judging by my previous cycles I think I'll need one more injection after that and Ibsen on mon. Fingers crossed all seems to be going to plan(!) 

Hope everyone else having scans today went well.xx
Xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Its not just you Kate.  I've really piled on weight during my IUIs and I usually find it hard to gain weight. DH commented on it last night. I bought a dress for my SILs wedding next month. I got it in a bigger size. I tried it on last night and had to get him to wedge me into it.  

Not complaining though it'll all be worth it hopefully.

Great that your follicles are developing well - its always such a relief when the scan goes well isn't it. 

Take care
Hels


----------



## charlie321

Bubbs  - You may not see this now but so sorry hun     . I hope the break does you good.x

Cupcake and Forever - so sorry you had rotten weekends. Your posts made me cry for you both   . 

Forever - my dh occasionally goes on a bender and it really gets to me and I get so upset but then he usually regrets it (ha ha). 
Cupcake - I really feel for you and we all say things we regret but I hope that it cleared the air so that you can both work things out. From my own experience I sometimes get very fustrated with dh as he doesn't really talk about things and has little patience with me when I'm hormotional. What I have to keep reminding myself is that I'm not a mind reader and shouldn't try as what he's really thinking usually is nowhere near what I assume he is   . Whoops!

Missy  - you won the af race! Here is you prize.....    . I hope you get some good follies     

Mina - What fab news, congrats    I'm so pleased. Hoping and praying that it all continues to go well for you.xx

Sorry that's it for personals at the mo. Hi to everyone i've missed and hope you are ok.

Charlie.x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Jane - Hello and Welcome. I think it depends on individual factors as too how long you will take meds before moving onto IUI. I believe most clinics do 6 months if all investigations have been normal. I have done 12 months in total, 6 months then an investigative laproscopy then another 6 months. I think thats longer than normal but that was mainly due to the fact they couldn't find a problem I think. Good luck on your journey.

Hasina - Im still waiting as well. She never arrives when you want her to, stupid   . Ive got no signs other than my boobs are killing. My nipples are literally always erect at the min, its like Im standing in the arctic or something! They are so sore, If I knock them I feel like im going to rip the nipple off!! Sorry if thats TMI  

XxX


----------



## KG

Katie, My scan was similar to yours - biggest follie 13mm, a couple lagging behind at about 10. Scanning again Wed, poss basting Fri, bur could be Mon as they'd ideally like me to get more than one follie.

Sending AF thoughts for all those waiting, I know how frustrating it is!

Kx


----------



## hasina

hi all, on me lunch break..

missy uv won though lol as ur af was ment to start after us..  since u started first please lead the way to bfp sooo we can defo have bfp..   im hoping this is ur month..

forever tell me about it.. soo annoying isnt it.. u poor thing with the pains u getting.. just try and wear a supported bra hun.. might not help that much but better then nothing.. 
hope we really start soon, lol told missy she better lead the way to bfp soo wer right behind her for bfp too...

for all that are on the 2ww ladies hang in there dont loose hope as there is prof that we will in time get bfp like the others...

for all that are on scans goodluck ladies wont be long untill basting date..

hi to everyone else will catch up more at some point
afm nothing to report as af doesnt want to turn up.. this waiting is soo annoying guys


----------



## Missy123

Katie & KG - Glad your scans went well and you have nice follicles growing! 

I had my scan and i have a huge cyst on one side but tiny follicles on the other. Sonographer said i may need to rescan in a few days before starting the puregon but dr has started me on 150 starting tonight but am more than a little worried as last time i had a haem cyst it got abandoned on day 18 and then it was only 16 and this one is 35! Been debating whether this one is really worth starting! Anyone got any ideas how big they grow before they disappear again? I got to go back again on friday.

Stimming








Suziewong - 9 day scan on Wed 30th March.
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 15 scan Mon 4th April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww








Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

Inbetween cycles








dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Missy - I think the cycst effect people differently so go with the treatment and see what happens, if it needs to be abandoned then so be it but atleast youve had a go at over coming the cycst. Mine was about that when they first came accross it, it had shrunk to about 14mm when they cancelled my cycle on day 14.  I dont know much about them hun so im prob not being helpfull.

Do you do back to back cycles? Do you have pain from it?

xx


----------



## Missy123

Forever hopefull - No i don't do back to back they won't allow it i leave a month inbetween. After my first BFN i left a month then started again that's when i had my first haem cyst but it was 16 and injected til day18 before they abandoned it. I'd rather know now if this will go the same way but i suppose there is no way of knowing!
I have a para one too but that's not affected me on any cycle. I've had it all the way through since Aug. They don't hurt didn't know i had any!


----------



## suziewong

Stimming        
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
Jodie K - day 15 scan Mon 4th April
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake 

2ww    
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles        
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks for all your kind words and well wishes. xx

KG - I know how you fee, I'll be 40 in 22 days and I'm not looking forward to it.   I think I will start doing what my Aunty Pat does - Lie!!

Missy - Sorry about the scan I have no idea how big they can get.   

Suzie - good luck hope your 2ww doesn't drive you too   

Hasina, Charlie and Forever - Hope AF arrives soon. x

Katie -   that everything goes to plan for you. 

AmyB- I will send the chair over now. x 

Hells - My SIL is getting married next month too and like you I bought a bigger dress not because of treatment but as they didn't have it in my size and I was going to get it altered, then I put on weight over Christmas and got all depressed that it fit.    luckily I've lost half a stone so it should be fine. x 

AFM - Had blood test today and have to have another one on Friday so just hoping that things will be ok this time.  Did feel a little happier this morning as I used a digital test (I'd stopped using them as I couldn't face see the words not pregnant all the time) and it said 2-3 weeks. xx

To everyone else I hope you are well and anyone having scans tomorrow good luck. xx

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Hope everyone ok. 

Day 11 scan was ok thankgoodness. One follicle has grown to over 20mm so basting (learning terminology - look at me!) on Wednesday. Fingers crossed.  
Hope one follicle will be enough.

Glad other ladies scans went ok today x


----------



## Amber-Lea

Hi girls. I have been reading your posts for a while and have finally plucked up the courage to join in. 

Firstly Mina-Moo – Massive congrats! I wish you well!  

Cupcake and Forever – I am at the same stage too. This stage has lasted for over a year now! I have a feeling that without this end goal (baby), we have no relationship. Where we were once a happy young couple who had fun together and enjoyed each others company, we are now both bitter and resentful of other people/ each other and have possibly come to the end of the line I feel. We are onto our final IUI (and I’m not feeling particularly positive about it  ) and will then be starting IVF. I have no idea how our relationship will cope with this change over, let alone how we would cope with a baby. We have been together for 12 years, TTC for 5, and have just got no where. Positive thoughts have gone for negative ones, it mkes every day a drag just to think about it. Maybe it would bring us closer together though, I guess that is our hope. I felt it had made us stronger as a couple, but it has ultimately ruined out relationship.  

Also Forever - it sounds to me that you are pregnant! Have you tested? It really does sound like it could be the case. Is it possible that you could have conceived naturally while the cycle was cancelled? That would be lovely if you had, would it?  

To the girls who are finding it hard – do you ever feel like giving up and just living without a child? This is a lot to put our bodies and heads through, I guess I feel I may actually be starting to think I could do without this. Is it really worth it?  

To all the girls out there who are happy and plodding on – POSITIVES all round! I hope you all get that BFP soon!  






Amber xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Only on my phone and reading all your posts but just wanted to say - 

Helenx - fab news  good luck with basting on fri

Lots of juicy follies around - that's what I like to see

Amber - welcome  nice to meet you. I'll write properly when I get online properly!


For some strange reason my hot tap in the bath has just completely stopped working!!! WTF?! So now looking around for a plumber to fix it. What a mare.  

Amy xx


----------



## Helenx

Hi Amber its a tough call to make, sorry you've had to go through all this rubbish -  guess you just have to go with your gut feeling. I do wish you luck with your current IUI though. 

Amy hope your taps get sorted out soon - and your plumber is cheap. 

Hi cupcake - thanks for your positive follie vibes. Good luck with the injections. I agree that everyday seems a bit much but surely the clinic have a plan behind it? Could you ask for more frequent scans to check on your progress?

x


----------



## hasina

sorry just in for a quick 1 for missy..
missy hay i feel really bad now, sorry about how the scan didnt go  that well as ur already worried..
im shore by the time u read my post u must of hated me.. 
anyway babes im praying that the cyst goes away..


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amber and Welcome - glad you've joined. You sound like your a having a time of it as well, I hope you find the forum of some help and we are all here for support. 
What treatments have you been having? Maybe you and DH would benefit from a small break to rickindle your flame and remember life pre TTC. 
AFM I have tested, twice, both BFN which I pretty much expected. Symptoms I have are just a result of the drugs and late AF unfortunately, would of been nice thou  
Me and DH are on better terms, mainly coz I've had a shift in hormones and I'm not feeling quite so      Haha. I'm going for a run in the morning to clear some cobwebs before counselling, I'll let you know how my 1st session goes girls.

Missy - these cysts r pesky puzzling things aren't they. I was starting to think maybe they were a result of back to back cycles, but obviously not. Fingers crossed it doesn't cause a problem for you.

Sorry for the lack of personals, I have been following but to be perfectly honest I've been to wrapped up in my own issues of late. Sounds like your all doing well with injections and scans etc. Sending lots of   to you all.


----------



## Missy123

hasina - Don't be silly i don't hate you    I am worried though as i feel this one will end up abandoned because of the cyst like before but hoping it's gone by friday!   
Have you still got no sign of AF coming yet?   

charlie & Forever hopefull - Have you got yours yet?   

Amber - welcome and no i feel like i couldn't be without a child, i have always wanted to be a mum and hoping i will be one day! Hope this one works for you.   

Cupcake - I'm really glad you and DH coped so well with your first injections and hoping it stays like it. Don't shout at him if 1 hurts cos you get 1 like that now and again. Try and stay positive about your dose i'm on 150 everyday so hoping it works for you too. I usually get to day 17 but you are being scanned in a week so they can adjust it then if you need it.   

hellsbells & catherine - Not long to go now, hoping you are doing ok.    

AmyBxx - Hope you get your plumbing sorted soon and it dosen't cost the world!

Hoping you are all feeling positive.    Big   to you all.
xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

Just a quick one from me,

Mina - Congratulations hun! I would feel the same as you after 2 miscarriages, but try not to worry, I think if you have just had one miscarriage the odds are, it wont happen again!!     Do you know when your scan will be? 

Cupcake & Forever & Amber - sorry your having a hard time, I hope things are going better with your partners.  It sounds very difficult what your going through, but try to remember its both of you going through it, so maybe try to get through it together - I know I cant really talk, me and DP might by killing each other after another couple of years of this, but for now we just try to support each other.

Helen - well done on your follie, sounds like a juicy one, hope basting goes ok tomorrow (i'll just be one day ahead of you!)  

AFM - went for scan yesterday, and those 2 little follies on friday, had sprouted to one 18mm, so I took the trigger then, and am hopefully going to be basted today! (which will be good, as start the new job tomorrow, so got in just in time!!) I dropped DP's sample off this morning and am going back to be basted at 4pm, as long as nothing goes wrong (always have a fear they're going to call and say there is something wrong with the sample! - lets hope not  ) My blood tests also came back as abnormal for one of my blood clotting factors again, so if I get a BFP i'll have to take aspirin then my consultant will have to get some advice off a heamatologist - I hope its something that can be fixed!!  

Big hugs & positive thoughts to everyone else  

xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quick question. I'm on 50iu a day and I've got a bit of a stitch kind of feeling in my left side and one hell of a headache. Is this normal?? X


----------



## charlie321

Morning all 

Jodie - good luck for basting   . Fingers crossed   

Cupcake - don't worry about upsetting me, I just really felt for you   . I'm ok thanks just a bit hormotional I guess.

Missy  - sorry to hear you've still got trouble from that pesky cyst   . I really hope you don't have to abandon     . Still waiting on af but getting more and more hormotional. I feel like Forever, with all the hormones building up I feel like i'm fit to burst! 

Forever - I hope the witch comes for you soon to help flush out those hormones! I'm the same. I had to apologise to dh last night cos I'm being such a cow and this morning cried over putting my make-up on (well it's a bit like plastering really) and I just want af to come and sort it all out! I'm not a brave as you though as I really hate pee sticks. They just depress me so I'm waiting it out.

Amber - hello   . I sort of understand how you feel as I'm starting to worry how IVF will affect me and I'm not sure I could mentally take it if I had to have more than one go   . But I also feel that to get my dream I just have to do what it takes and then worry about the rest when it comes to it. I hope things work out for you.x

Amy - I hope the tap gets sorted soon! I get headaches on the drugs too. Make sure you drink plenty of water as that should help. 

Helenx- hello to you too   . Good luck for tomorrow. That follie sounds good so fingers crossed   

Afm, very boring here as still waiting. I feel like I'm going to get stuck in a cycle of being abandoned and have to wait again. I'm getting so sick of waiting. I don't want to make you all feel sorry for me though as I'm just very pmt at the mo     .

Hope everyone in the 2ww is doing ok and fingers crossed.x Hoping everyone stimming is doing well too       

Charlie.x


----------



## hasina

hay all on an early lunch break today thought id catch up..

missy   hay hun i really hope the cyst goes away by friday.. try not to think about it too much.. sometime when u think about it too much ends up getting more worse.. 
i hope it doesnt get abandan, i know exactly how it feels when it gets abandan its just the same feeling as a bfn.. im really praying for ur sake it doesnt get abandan, u have been waiting for soo long.. one after another        

jodie hay hun wow sounds fab those juicy follicle...
about the asprin make shore u have it ready on time.. as some clinics really take the mick..
u got no worry hun i no ul get bfp... just hope that u have a happier ending.. and take it easy xx

charlie all i can do is give u a big massive        i no what ur feeling hun.. like im waiting for af still no sign.. hate it i feel soooo angry

afm nothing to report as usual really wanted to start tx end of march wich is leading to april now.. might as well be  next year now the rate af is going right now..

hi to everyone else.. got to go now.. as there soo much i have work to do, cant wait till friday and wer only into tuesday xx


----------



## wolla

Right - going to attempt some personals - you've all been really busy on here.

Hasina, Charlie & Forever- hope AF shows up soon for you all - typical that when you want her to come she stays away.  Forever - hope the sore (.)(.) ease soon x x 

Amy - you're on different drugs to me so don't know if that's normal or not, but my guess would be that the stitch is your ovaries responding to the drugs, and headaches also seem to be par for the course when we're putting extra hormones in our bodies.  Hope the headache goes away soon x 

Missy - am    that the cyst does not cause any probs for you this cycle and that it doesn't get abandoned.

Cupcake - woohoo - well done you for doing your first jab (or rather DH doing it lol).  Glad that it sounds like you're feeling much more positive and that you and DH seem to be over your blip at the weekend.  Good luck with the rest of your jabbing x x 

Amber - welcome, and sorry that you're feeling so down.  DH and I had been together for 11 years and trying for 5 when DIUI worked for us and we fell PG with DS, and I can tell you that it IS definitely worth all the heartache, however although we had our ups and downs (and we had them before we even started ttc, and still have them now!!) if we'd ever got to the point where we thought it was ruining our relationship I think we might have thought long and hard about carrying on.  As someone else suggested - try and get away (if finances allow) for a weekend or something - or even just a day away from the norm together - it's important to spend time on being a couple x x x 

Jodie -    nice sized follie - good luck for basting and for the 2ww - hope to be joining you soon

Helen - woohoo - a whopper of a follie - one's all you need .  Good luck for basting  

Suzie - good luck for 2ww (you're testing on my birthday   )

Hellsbells - oh how charming of DH to comment on your weight gain - that's the sort of thing my DH would say (and get a bop on the nose for doing so lol)  Not long til testing now - how are you feeling?

Catherine - not long for you either - hope you're coping ok with the 2ww.  How's your mum now btw?  Hope she's doing ok.

Kate - good luck with scan 2moro morning - hope those follies are growing nicely x x 

KG - follie growing vibes being sent to you too  

phew - think that's just about everyone - I think that's the most personals I've ever managed (it's VERY slow going at work today lol).  Love to anyone I've missed x x 

AFM - day 10 scan in the morning.  Have been having pains in both sides so hoping for a couple of decent sized follies  - took them ages to find my left ovary last time and was quite painful so not looking forward to it.  DH doesn't start til late tomorrow so he'll be able to come with me.  He'll probably faint when he sees dildocam cos he's never actually been into the scanning room before lol.  

Wolla
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Good Afternoon Everyone

Charlie, Hasina - Still no AF for me either, whats going on!! Im giving it till Thurs then im ringing the clinic, which Im pretty sure theyll say give it one more week then prevera (not sure I spelt that right but ull know what I mean). I have no cramps or signs or it turning up. Silly body. Its reassuring that Im not just crazy and that your feeling all hormotional as well, sorry that you feel like that thou. Big   .

Catherine - Where are you hun, Hope your OK and well  

Wolla - I went for a run this morning and thought 'Oh dear' as I was putting my sports bra on, I hadnt thought about the (.)(.) hurting. Thankfully they were fine and are not as sensitive as yesterday. 

Amy B - You sound very anxious hun, try and relax, youve got no reason to believe that anything you are experiencing is not normal. Just having fetility TX makes us more sensitive to our bodies, we all start to notice twinges,cramps and sensations we havn't felt before, whether its due to the drugs making them stronger and more noticeable, or whether its just because we are more aware of them in general - who knows! It would only be abnormal if you were doubled in severe pain. Try to think of them as good signs that your follicles are growing nice and juicey   

Missy -I am   the cyst doesnt cause you problems  

All those stimulating at the min - I cant remeber details but you all sound like your doing well with follicle growth, injectables and lining. Keep up the good work and bring our forum some more BFP  

Mina Moo - When are you having a first scan, are you getting an early one?? So excited for you.

AFM - Still no AF, Been to couselling for first time. I did not know what to expect and was shy at first (not like me) I soon started talking and talked her ear off for an hour   She basically listened, and I mean really listened, she could recall in detail things I had said sentances ago. She was very intentive and basically said what I had said to her back to me but worded slightly different. For example she would say 'So when you said Bla Bla Bla your really telling me that you .....' Does that make sense? I couldn't believe how she could understand what I was trying to say by what little words I was saying to her. She just cleared up what exactly has been going round and round in my head, why its there, and how to address it. I dont feel so lost and fuzzy headed now. Shes kinda made me realise that I do know what I want and how to get it but Im trying to justify it to myself. Im starting to understand my recent change in heart about Tx and why thats happened etc. Anyway I could go on all night, I recommend it to anyone, especially if youve been having a time of it like I had, go for it youve got nothing to loose   If anything its someone new to let off at instead of doing your DH and friends heads in like I was.
Xxx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Just updating the list, basting done, I think it went ok!!  

Wolla - loved your "dildocam" comment!!  

xx

Stimming        
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake 

2ww    
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles        
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just Updating

*Stimming * 
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

*2ww* 
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees - OTD??
Bubbs - OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

*BFP * 
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??

*Inbetween cycles * 
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Hope every one is keeping well

Just wondered if any of you ladies have had IUI abroad, we have been looking into it as it seems so so so much cheaper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

I know not everything is based on money but we could have so many more tries if we were paying a lot less.

Broody xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

AAARRRRGGGHHH just deleted my long post!!! stupid thing!!

so here goes this is much shorter!!

jodie hope ur nice follies turn into A BFP for u        
mina- awesome another BFP on board hope its nice and sticky     

afm- scan on mon showed 3 follies lead on only being 8mm and thin lining moved up to 100iu thank god because 75 never did a thing for me!! had a bad weekend the friend i had fallen out with decided to tell everyone about my situation without noticeing one of the girls she was mouthing to partner works with me and is a very good friend very upset!! heartbreaking when weve been friend sso long

although sunday sucked for me.. fbook was ridiculous wanted to tell all those who were complaining about the lack of presents they received from their kids to shut up and be lucky they have them... however dh cheered me up very quickly with a surprise breakfast in bed... for wait for it..... trying to be a mother mothers day breaki lol how cute..

so to all those stimming i    u get some nice BIG FAT juicy follies     
to all who are on 2ww    stay away from testing to early and i hope your lovely follies stick   
and to those waiting for AF the   betterarrive soon for u fingers crossed    

sorry for lack of personals gonal f giving me massive headaches!! again stupid thing xxx


----------



## shenagh1

updating...

Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- 
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – OTD??
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles          
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## rachiebabe

hi broody

just read your post. i too am looking for treatment abroad. i hear Copenhagen fertility is good and £280 a go including sperm. we have just paid around £1600 for DIUI just for me to get a BFN yesterday  . we are def looking into this seriously as for the trip and treatment it will still be under half of what we paid here! 
good luck


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Fanx for your replies. I think it is definitely worth a few tries for the cost.

Broody xxxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

raciebabe - So sorry    

Jodie - Glad basting went ok and I'll be   that we see your BFP soon. x 

Shenagh - What a cow   she is. x 

Forever - I'm glad counselling was useful, I've been a couple of times for different reasons and it does help to talk to a professional. xx  My scan is booked for the 27th April (day after my Birthday) so fingers crossed everything will be ok. 

Catherine and Hells - Good luck for Friday   and   to you both.x 

Wolla - Good luck for tomorrow hope that we see some nice follies but not too many. x 

Amy - Drink pleanty of water as that should help with the headaches. x 

Charlie - I hope things start moving soon for you. x 

Hasina - Hope AF arrives soon. x 

AFM - Had results today and HCG 351 which is quite high so feeling a little better as last time it was only 77 at this point.  I go back tomorrow and I'm   that the results have doubled. 


To those I've missed I hope all is well

Love moo. x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi Cupcake, could you add me to the list please as waiting for AF? Hopefully next week then baseline scan....


----------



## Helenx

Hi All,

Jodie glad basting went well, fingers crossed.      Did you just chill once you'd had basting? Did you go home and have a kip or carry on as normal?

  it will be good to have a 2ww buddy

I'm glad I'm getting done tomorrow finally - even though its not many days for this cycle thing still can't think about anything else 99% of the time.

Amy hope your meds are calming down - good signs though, they must obviously be working.

Ladies good luck for Friday x

Really interesting the costs for treatment abroad - need to be some options if u get to the end of NHS cycle of treatment - very scary thought.

Just got a quick question I've been mithering about. Was convinced I have ovulated at the weekend, day 9/10 as without going into TMI had really bad pains and ovulation mucus,etc,etc. Can this be possible? Asked nurse day 11 scan didn't show anything
but my symptoms were really definate (in the rare occasions i ovulate naturally I know when its happening) could the scan have missed it?

Basically I'm worried that I have already ovulated and this is just going to be a waste of time - i.e. basting on day 13 but it will be 3 days late if ovulation occured at the weekend? Anyone else experienced this? Could it have been a false alarm?

God don't I sound optimistic - sorry all but really been worried that I've missed the boat and the day 11 scan didn't pick it up. Want to know so it doesn't happen on the next cycle.

xx


----------



## aimees

updating

Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - day 10 scan Weds 6th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6t1h April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Mina Moo - OTD 4th April
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Bubbs – OTD 2nd April
Pixielou - OTD 30 March
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??

Inbetween cycles          
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)

Shenagh - sorry to hear about your friend, what a cow. Some people are so ignorant. 

Forever - so glad you enjoyed the counselling, it sounds like she helped you to make sense of your thoughts and feelings. I am training to be a counsellor and that is what is called 'active listening'. It's quite hard to learn but it sounds like your counsellor is very good at it. 

Cupcake - glad you are sounding a bit better. I was away this weekend in Budapest but read your post on my phone and was a bit worried for you! Big hug, things won't always be this bad. Just remember, everything changes, nothings stays the same. 

All - if anyone lives in or near London and fancies going to the fertility show weekend 15/16 April, I have a free ticket which I won't be able to use. If you want it, pm me with your address and I'll send it to you. 

afm - feeling fairly optimistic right now. Am on DHEA to try and up my amh levels. Starting IVF next month (can't believe it!). Am on my tww for a natural cycle. Probably not much chance of a bfp though, I drank loads this weekend (just wanted to kick back and relax) and had a few saunas - didn't stay in there for too long though. 

Ax


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Hope youre all ok.

Wolla  Thanks for your thoughts . Im finding the second half of the 2ww sooooo slow. Good luck with your scan in the morning  hope your husband doesnt pass out! MY DH was shocked when we went for our early scan last year.  I had never thought to prepare him.  

Catherine cycle buddy  I think youre back from your trip today?? Hope youd had a lovely time. How are you feeling?  

Mina Moo  its great about your HCG results. Itll not be long until you need that big dress again!

Forever Hopeful  glad you found counselling useful. Ive had to cancel my second session to morrow partly because of work commitments and partly because Im hormotional enough already on the 2ww. Are you planning to go again??

Missy  Hope that blasted cyst has gone by Friday.  Hope youre keeping well.

Amber - Wecome 

Charlie and Hasina Hope AF makes a show soon so you can out of the waiting area. The waiting between treatments drives me mental.  My clinic does things differently so it takes about two months for IUI cycles  cracks me up.

Jodie K  - Hope your basting went well . Good luck for 2ww

Helen  Good luck with basting tomorrow.

AFM  Finding the last few days of 2ww tough. MY OTD isnt until Friday but I was going to test Thrsday as the clinic needs to order in more pessaries for me if I need them. Im feeling quite rough (probably wishful thinking and the progesterone) DH is keen to test tomorrow morning (12 DPIUI) What do you think?? Too early?? One half of me would love to but the other half is really scared  dreading a BFN.

Anyway

Night Night XXX
Hels


----------



## AmyBxxx

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. Just a quick one for me before I start preparing for my scan....

First scan since starting drugs so my fingers are SO crossed for some juicy follies! Please send vibes this way - appt at 8.15

Started using dalacin (spelling?) cream last night too. Well, what a treat that is!! I think not. I completely forgot I'd used it and wondered what the hell was going on this morning when I seemed to be weeing cottage cheese!!!

Will let u all know what happens at scan. 

A. Xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well     

Quick question for you all....

I am in my 2ww for 3rd IUI. After taking Pregnyl trigger shot for IUI's number 1 and 2 my boobs were sooooooo sore to touch and very full  this lasted until i got AF. This time i'm 4 days post trigger shot and my boobs haven't changed at all, no soreness - or anything. Has anyone else found this has happened? Just a bit concerned that something is not quite right this time round. 

Thanks for your support.....S xx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxx - Wishing you lots of      hoping it's going well. 
wolla - good luck to you too.    
hellsbells - Hoping it's good news whatever day you decide to test on we are with you.     Good luck 
helen - I'm sure if you had ovulated they would have seen it on the scan. Good luck for your basting.   

shenagh - Your friend dosen't sound like much of a friend at all, I have had ones like that then they gossip behind your back. We can do without ones like that.    Hope the higher dose does the trick for you.
catherine - Hope you are ok sweet you seem to have gone awfully quiet on us.    Good luck for OTD   

Catch up with some more later    xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Sat in toilet at work crying my eyes out. I had scan. I haven't responded to drugs. They are keeping me on same dose - next scan Saturday. DH goes back for his re-test today and depending wether there has been an improvement will determine whether we up dose/ abandon & move to ICSI. 


I can't console myself. Have a huge meeting at work with lots of senior managers and don't know how I will get through it. I look a mess.


----------



## suziewong

So sorry Amy   
Thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## aimees

Amy -


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, returned from break awat late last night, tested this morn at 12dpo and its a BFN, I was so hopeful and feel really gutted this cycle, its soooo hard to keep going.  I want to give up but try to keep strong for DH.  I am struggling not to keep crying.  Starting to lose faith in treatment working as I have only got pregnant once in 11 cycles of fertility treatment and that pregnancy ended up being a chemical pregnancy :-( I have an appointment in May to see my miscarriage specialist but in his Obstetrics (sp?) clinic? Dont know whats going to happen then? Or what more he can do? But for now IUI#3 here I come! :-(

Amy sorry that the drugs havent worked and I pray that things will change by next scan.  For my 2 IUIs I didnt respond until after my cd11 scan, then all of a sudden my follie has a growth spurt, hope this is the case for u also x

Hells, thinking of u hun, cycle buddy   I hope that your outcome on testing day is a positive one x

I will try to catch up with personals later if I feel any better in myself, if not I defo will tomorrow.  Thinking of u all


----------



## summerglory

Hi Ladies

Just to update you, we've decided to move straight onto IVF so I won't be on this board anymore.

Wishing you all lots of luck and sprinkling the babydust to everyone.

xx


----------



## charlie321

Amy - so sorry hun   . I hope you get through today ok and I'll    that things improve by your next scan.   

Suziewong -  I found that my body reacted differently to the pregnyl on my 2nd go compared to the 1st so i figured that each cycle is different and the sympotms for me were really random! Fingers crossed for a good result     

Hells - Really hoping for a positive result for whenever you decide to test. Fingers crossed   

Shenagh - I hope you don't mind me saying but your 'friend' sounds a bit bitter. Maybe she's jealous of you for whatever reasons but in any case she's not loyal to you so don't waste time worrying about her. I'm sure there are other much more lovely people in you life that support you (like us for instance   !).x

Catherine - Was just going to ask how you were but I hit 'preview' and saw your post. So sorry hun   . I hope that things turn around for you soon.xx Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky   

Hope everyone else is doing ok? I seem to be always missing people out, sorry   .

Charlie.x


----------



## wolla

Amy -    - hope you're ok, and can get through your meeting ok.  Like the others have said, it may be that you have a late growth spurt and can go ahead with IUI.  Are you having another scan?

Catherine - so sorry hun. huge  to you xxxxxx

Mina - yay for your blood results - hope you can relax and start enjoying your pg soon x x x 

Summerglory - good luck with your IVF journey x 

Jodie - glad basting went ok - good luck with your 2ww.

Broody & Rachiebabe - If you look in the 'Regions' section on the main forum page there's a section for ladies having tx abroad - there's a link called 'Anyone having treatment at Copenhagen Fertility Centre' which I read through a while ago as I was tempted by the much much cheaper prices (we're paying £2k for DIUI while it's £280 including the sperm over there - even when you add in flights and hotels it would be so much cheaper) I was put off because of the extra stress of booking flights/hotels etc last minute.

Helen - I'm sure they can tell on your scan if you've already ovulated so try and be positive  

Hellsbells - good luck whatever day you decide to test.  I look forward to reading about your BFP x x x 

Charlie, Cupcake, KG, Hasina, Suzie, Missy    hope you're all doing ok xxxxx

AFM - day 10 scan this morning.  For those of you who were around for the big 'sock' debate - I kept them on today for the first time ever lol.  DH came in with me - we were sat in the scanning room waiting for the doc, and DH looked at the machine in horror and said 'look at the size of that dildo - where the f$$$ are they going to put that'     

So - I've got 2 lead follies on the right - both at 18mm.  And none on the left, so we're good to go.  Was prepared to fight my case to get trigger shot, but the doc said straight away we can give you a trigger shot and book you in for IUI on Friday.  So I've got to trigger as late as possible tonight - so prob around midnight and booked in at 2.30 on Friday for IUI.  That's 38.5 hours - prob more like 39 by the time they actually do the insem - which is longer than I'd like (with my BFP I had insem 26 hrs post trigger).  Am feeling very upbeat about this cycle now (after having major wobbles about tx all week) so will just go with it, and if it's a BFN then I'll ask for shorter time after trigger next go. 

Hi to anyone I've missed
Wolla
xx


----------



## wolla

Just updating

Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 9 scan Mon 4 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD 

Inbetween cycles        
Bubbs 
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Catherine – I’m so sorry. I am so upset for you.     

Amy – so sorry your scan didn’t go well. Hopefully as the other girls have said you are a slow starter but a great finisher.  

Suziewong -  can’t help you I’ve never had sore boobs probably because I have such a flat chest.  
    
Charlie and Missy – thanks so much for the kind thoughts.  

Wolla - Delighted that scan went well - those follicles sound perfect. Good luck for FRiday. I'm    at your Dh's comment. Exactly like my DH plus he thought the consultant prob was a bit of a perv and prob got off on it. (EErr I don't think so!)

AFM – I bit the bullet and tested this morning. I’m really confused as I tested twice. The first was a ClearBlue Digital. It came up pretty quickly – Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I couldn’t believe it so I used a second one – First Response Eary Preg Test it remained negative. 

I am feeling pretty rough –  really dizzy spells, heartburn etc (all good I know). I have rang the clinic (mainly about the dizzy spells and to ask for more pessaries). I got their answerphone and  I’m waiting for a return call. 

Has anyone any advice This is doing my head in – I feel like I’m getting Dhs and my hopes raised over nothing.
Thanks
Hels


----------



## Katie Kate

Hiya

Sorry no personals as I'm supposed to be working, apart fro
Catherine, so sorry, and thinking if you, and Amy it sounds like you haven't lost the race yet a d hopefully your follis will swing into action for Saturday x

Had my day 10 scan today and much to my suprise they want to do Insem on Friday (only day 12). Got two follicles at 16mm and 4 smaller ones so they said if I wait any longer or do another injection there's a risk of having 4 big follis so we have to work with the ones I have now (bit too small for my liking but heyho they have a couple if days to go). 
So Wolla we are cycle buddies  my trigger should be 6.30 tonight and Ibsen at 10.30 on Friday. However that's 40 hours, which is what the clinic want but I'm thinking of triggering a couple of hours late as it seems way too long, what dies everyone think? 

Love to all
K xx


----------



## wolla

Hellsbells - I just read your post and skipped the most important paragraph - glad I went back and read it again lol.  Well I would say to believe the first one as they do say a line is a line - maybe the digital test was just more sensitive and so has picked it up where the other one hasn't.  As you say - the other symptoms (dizziness etc) are all really good signs.  I'd just try and get through today somehow and then test again in the morning.  Am soooooooo hoping that this turns out to be a BFP for you - best of luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Oooh hels I would believe it too, but test again tomorrow to be sure. Really hope it is a bfp xx


----------



## wolla

Katie Kate - just seen your post sorry.  Yay - cycle buddy - we'll get through this together x x  I've been googling timings etc as I was tempted to trigger on Thursday morning instead of tonight but have concluded that 39/40 hours works for some people and 24/26 hours works for some - and any time in between works for others.  So - maybe, if it's going to work for you on any given cycle, then it'll work whether you have insem 24 hrs after trigger or 40 hrs after.  So - I'm going with it, and not getting hung up on timings etc.  (Of course I'll revisit this philosphy 7 days into the 2ww when I've lost all sense of reason ;-)

Wolla
x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Wolla and Katie Kate XXXX

the clinic rang back when I was out of coverage for two minutes. They left a voicemail saying they'd try again tomorrow and now there's no answer. Bit concerned as I am soooo dizzy - feel like I could fall at times.

Hels


----------



## wolla

Hells - grrrrr - how frustrating.  Can you get to GP if it's that bad?  ARe you at work, or can you go and have a lie down and hope it passes.


----------



## Katie Kate

Oh dear hels, maybe keep trying then? Or the docs might help but will prob tell u to test again? Try not too get stressed as that could make u feel fainter!

Wolla, I agree with what your saying, but this my last go at iui before ivf so I as I left it 40 hours before I thought I should try something different! I might just do it an hour late ;-) 

Xx


----------



## wolla

Ah Kate - didn't realise this was your last time and you'd had a BFN with those timings before.  I must admit then I'd be tempted to trigger a bit later under those circumstances.  Did you get a feel for when you ovulated last time?

(God I really should be getting some work done instead of hanging out on here - oops)


----------



## Katie Kate

Should be working..... But yeah I thought I ovulated the morning before the Insem ( about 4 hours before) but had ov type pains basically from the trigger injection onwards!decisions, decisions! Maybe I do it 4 hours late, but I would worry that I've made the wring decision! Eek


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Wolla and Kate

Just going to leave it until tomorrow. I've had the dizziness off and on the past few days - feels worse today though. Going to go home and sleep as I can't concentrate anyway. Hopefully everythings ok.

Regarding the basting timing I think every cycle is different. On my second last cycle I had IUI 36 hours after trigger- I was sure it ovulated around 17 hours post trigger.

On this cycle I was basted 25 hours after trigger and I'm pretty sure I ovulated around 36 hours pst trigger. I suppose it depends on the size of the follicles and the hormone levels that cycle.

Hels


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Grrr I done a long response for u earlier Hells, but it hasn't  posted  

Its strange that u got a positive on digi and not first response as 1st response is more sensitive than the digi.  When I had chemical pregnancies 1st response came up positive for a while but line didnt get darker, also digi was saying that I was less far along in pregnancy than I was.  Did u do both tests with same urine? Maybe u r just implanting and hcg isnt high enough in your system yet? I really believe u r pregnant and I pray that u will get a definite positive when u test tomorrow.  Test with 1st response again.  I know that today is going to drag for u  . I would get emergency doctors appointment if u r still feeling really dizzy.  Drink plenty of water and I hope that u get to speak to your clinic x x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Catherine

That's what worries me. I thought FR is more sensitive. Might test again in the morning.

Hope you're ok.  
Hels


----------



## KG

hi ladies, just a quickie and will read back and reply more later, but just don't know if I've done the right thing. D11 scan today showed one lead one at 16mm and a couple much smaller, 11 and less than 10mm. Well at first she said go ahead with basting on Fri, but then cause I was saying it would be nice to have more than one, she decide to keep me going until Mon, with the hope that another one will catch up. I can't see any negative of doing this, the worse case is we still only end up with one and I've wasted the cost of the extra meds, but I still feel a bit worried - I hate it when you're given a choice, I would much rather use their expertise to tell me what to do!

Kx


----------



## Missy123

Gosh ladies you have been busy since this morning!   
hellsbells - i'm so hoping the CB was right and that it's a BFP for you.     I'll check on here again tomorrow for an update! Hope you feel better soon.

KG - I hate decisions too but sounds like you only made a suggestion and they made the decision!    I would have rather waited to see if another one grew too.   
cupcake - Hope the twinges are from your growing nice and juicy follicles.   

catherine - Sorry it was a BFN    
summerglory - Good luck with your IVF journey.    Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## KG

Ok, been reading back now...


Suzie - I've found that every cycle has been completely different so far, in how I've responded to the meds and what reaction they've had on me (for example, first cycle, massive bloating, this cycle, non at all). I think I've given up trying to read anything into it now. Wishing you      for your 2ww. 


Amy -    I think you're only day 9 though? My clinic said some people can go a while before they start responding, so don't give up hope yet. 


Catherine -     so sorry, hun. Was hoping for better news for you. 


Katie and Wolla -     for Friday. I thought I was going to be cycle buddies with you both, but will only be a couple of days behind!    My clinic baste about 40 hours afterwards too and I was wondering about delaying the trigger. Not sure if I dare though, as I have had a bfp with this timing previously. I might mention it at my next scan and see what they say (expect I will get the usual stock answer of 'that's what we've found works best').


Hellsbells! Wow a bfp!!! Keeping everything crossed that you get another one when you test again - it sounds good to me with your symptoms, though. 


All of you ladies talking about when you ovulate has me wondering, as I've never been able to tell, either on a natural cycle or when doing tx. Is it just me or does anyone else not know? I'm thinking ignorance is bliss    one less thing for me to worry about. 


Take care, everyone, 
Kx


----------



## KG

Just updating...

Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - 9 day scan on Weds 6th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD 

Inbetween cycles        
Bubbs 
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## Katie Kate

KG sounds like you are happy with your decision really?! 
I had day 10 scan and had 2 at 15 and qm16 and 4 at 11, but nurse was concerned that I would over stim and have 6 big follis if I carried on! I guess they dint think that will happen to u! 

I haven't done my trigger yet , being a rebel, I'm an hour late now, getting twitchy so will prob do it in s minute... Although I still think 38-40 hours is too long, but they are the experts I suppose. U getting a bfp with trigger at 40 hours makes be think I will trigger in a min... This one always hurts more than the others! 

Xx


----------



## KG

Katie, yes, I can't think of what could go wrong between now and Monday    (and yes, I have thought of everything, including dh being hit by a bus    ). The others are quite a long way behind the first one, so it'll be a miracle if I over stimmed now, in fact I'll be surprised if they catch up at all. I'm just feeling a bit impatient to get onto the 2ww!!


Last month I was like you, had to be basted before I overstimmed. Just shows how much things can differ from one cycle to the next, I guess. I hate the trigger injection - it's the only one I find really hurts. 


Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Ladies,
*Catherine *Hope you are ok chick. It's such a tough journey. Wish we all lived next door to each other so we could have a natter over a cuppa and give hugs where required    
*Shenagh* I wouldn't have called that trog of yours a 'friend' how could she do that??  

*Wolla*  @ your DH's response to dildocam!! Hahaha...I'm a socks on girl myself - think those nurses have enough to contend with without been faced with my ugly trotters too!! You sound very positive - excellent! Good luck with basting on fri  

*Hellsbells* OMG!! How frustrating - how are you coping?? I would have probably rushed out and bought 50 more tests and just drink and pee for the rest of the day!!!! Hope tonight doesn't drag too much and you get a nice strong BFP tomorrow.     

*KatieKate* - wow you're basting on Fri too - excellent news. I am not a seasoned IUIer yet but I do think that I will just be doing as I am told and not messing around with the timings. My reasoning is that they follow a protocol - that protocol is what there success rates are based on and so it must work! Also, if it didn't work I would always wonder 'what if' - good luck anyway  

*KG* I think waiting til Monday is a good idea...you never know, I may be joining you (fingers crossed!!) hope all goes well  

AFM - what a day   
Ended up breaking down in front of my boss this morning and booing my eyes out. Was in a lot of discomfort after nurse looked for non-existent follies this morning, felt hormotional and useless and just lost it. Anyway, boss was really good. He sent me home and ordered me not to worry about work (bless him) 
I don't know what I'd do without you all. Thank you for your messages and support today xx

When my nurse was making disapproving noises about no follies i asked 'is this normal?' and she said 'hmmmm well sometimes it can take up to day 14 but we'll see what happens with DH's sample to see whether it's worth continuing' I just felt SO negative - this was after we had a row about what CD i am on (I am on cd9 but she was convinced it was cd8 - cant she count?  )  

So, as it stands, DH has done his test, I have to continue at 50iu of purgeon every day and continue with that horrible cottage cheese cream. Then we're off for a scan 9.15 Saturday to see what's occurring. Any advice on follie growing?? I wish there was a human equivelant of plant feed baby bio!! Just going to drink lots of water and hope for the best. I do feel very down about the whole thing though.

I mostly felt 'stupid'. Mainly because I have been imagining twinges and cramps and thinking oh it must be working, and then NOTHING. I've also had extremely bad headaches.

Oh - and as for my taps - nightmare - plumber came to change a washer, but tap wouldn't come off, so he got a blow torch out to try and heat it up to loosen it, but it wouldn't work AND he scortched the bath!!! So now, we need a new set of bathroom taps and have to replace the whole lot otherwise it'll look odd! GRRRRR.

Love to all, hope you're all ok. Only 2 more days of work til the weekend spin Right...am off for my injections...speak soon xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just updating...

*Stimming * 
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Helen - day 11 scan - 4th/5th Apr
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

*2ww 
*Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April

*BFP* 
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD

*Inbetween cycles* 
Bubbs 
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## wolla

Kate - you rebel. HAve you done it yet?

KG - that's reassuring that you've had success at 40 hrs

you 2 have worried me now - I've only had to inject once before - a trigger jab the cycle I got my bfp (5 years ago!!) and i remembered that it didn't hurt at all - didn't even feel it to be honest, but now I'm worrying cos you said it hurts.

Oh Amy - what a crap day for you. Glad your boss was understanding and sent you home.







 that DH's sample is fine to go ahead and that your follies have a sudden spurt. look after yourself xxxxxx

wolla
x


----------



## hopingagain

Sorry on phone but just wanted to say

catherine I am so sorry Hun was praying this was your time xx

Hels when I tested 12dpiui it came up 1 to 2 weeks on clearblue digital but the line on the first response one was so faint we weren't even sure if it was there!!! However today I had my 7 week scan and saw one healthy sticky little beany with it's little heart beating away! I really don't like the line tests!! 

Still Reading up and following all your stories xx


----------



## KG

Wolla, don't worry, to be honest it's more uncomfy than painful, ok, makes me go 'ouch' rather than all the rest that I can't really feel at all. I'm just a wuss when it comes to needles and it's over pretty quickly!

Kx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hoping again- how exciting! Gives us ALL hope 
Amy- so sorry youve had such a rough day, u r lucky u have a great boss though, mine would never be so lovely!
Wolla and KG- yes I've done the trigger now! I only did it about 1 and half hours late as I was sh&@ting my self that I'd mess it all up by being rebellious! Wolla, don't worry it doesn't hurt that much just s bit more than the other injections (for me anyway). I have no idea why as I use the same needles, syringes and auto injector!  Good luck with yours it will be fine 

To everyone else, thinking of u and let's try and keep smiling  xxxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

cupcake, my DH is also watching the match! bore-fest   Thought I'd catch up with my posts and ******** (haven't been on since the mothers day onslought!) xx

oh while i was in the clinic today i came across a new(ish) magazine called 'fertility road' other than all the adds it was quite good, so have just ordered all of the back copies so I can have a read! will let you know how they are...


----------



## Poppets Mammy

My my how busy are we on here today girls 

*Amy* - So sorry the nurse spoke to you like that, they did exactly the same to me on my first scan, they were all 'tut tut nothings happening here is it', I was all 'eh, do you mind, you should know better than to speak to patients like that, do you know how disappointed I am and how useless you make me feel by talking like that to me. I may just be another patient but to me this is my body and my infertility and I want to be treated better' Hahaha They didn't know I was a Midwife at that point but my god they do now! I must be their nightmare patient. Anyhow - I had no follicles to speak of on my day 8 scan and then on my day 10 scan I had two!! One stopped growing a few days later but the other grew nice and juicy so it is most deff not game over hun, chin up and stay positive, there's time yet. And I would be charging the useless Plummer for damage to the bath, silly ****, sack him prompto! 

*Catherine* - So sorry about BFN, you sound like you're in a positive place mentally though and ready to move onto the next one. You must of had a good break? 

*Suzie* - Sorry I can't help with the (.)(.) Issue either, it does seem strange that it's different for you to previous cycles, but we are all experiences changes from cycle to cycle, there's never two the same.

*Hells* - I am so excited about your BFP, especially after what hoping again just posted. Eeeeeeeee. I understand why you will be hesitant in getting excited yourself though and I'm sorry for encouraging it. It must be true though, surely  Dizziness is a very common early pregnancy problem I deal with all the time, I don't really do much for people as its caused by sudden drops in blood pressure due to your hormones and the drop is short lived so by time you get it checked its normal again. Just drink plenty and move slowly, that might sound sill but don't encourage your BP to drop by standing up or turning too quickly. Good luck for re-test tomorrow and let us know, we will all be thinking of you  

*Wolla and Katie* - Timings are all something that we all get hung up on but I totally agree with Amy on trusting your clinic. She is right in saying that their procedures will be based on their individual success rates that they will do regular audits on, they will have a min time following trigger and a max time, and anything in between they will be happy with. They prob change the timings dependant on follicle size etc. Katie Kate I'm glad you didn't wait to much later than told to, I don't think 1 ½ hours will of made much difference wither way but if it makes you feel better and more positive then glad you did it. My clinic has a very good success rate with IUI and they aim to bast 36 hours after trigger, which is pretty similar to your timings this cycle. Best of luck for Friday, I am sending positive thoughts to you both. Wolla - I am  at your comment about losing all sense during 2WW and googling things, we are all the same hun 

*KG* - If your clinic hadn't been flexible with you and let you contribute to your plan of care I'm sure you would be on here complaining about lack of control and not being happy with basting Friday, am I right? So I think you should be pleased that they have agreed with you (they prob thought you made a lot of sense in actual fact or they wouldn't go ahead with it) and be positive and put faith in the decision you made. You spoke up and suggested it for a reason, maybe that reason is a gut feeling and that gut feeling might get you your BFP, you just never know! I don't think I can tell when I ovulate either so I wouldn't worry, on my one and only basting the nurse asked if and when I had felt ovulation and I was all 'Oh should I feel that??'. I had strong pains after basting in my ovary where the follicle was, but that could of just been basting pain. So not sure what really we should be feeling for. Some people are just more susceptible than others. Oh and I agree the trigger injection knacks! I've started getting DH to inject me since that trigger injection as I think it hurt so much coz I was very tense, I find them easy going if I close my eyes and DH just does it without me knowing its coming.

*AFM* - Still no AF!!!!!! Going to ring clinic tomorrow and see what they say. I've been for a bike ride today and now I can't walk and my bum is killing. I think the run yesterday and the cycle today has finished me off. I'm not normally this keen on exercising, just suddenly got a boost of energy.

Hello and Best wishes to everyone else


----------



## Helenx

Hi All

Catherine – Lots of love to you.

Amy – Your plumbing story, on top of all your scan stuff means you must have some positive news coming around the corner. I was told that some girls don't have follicles ready to go until 19/20+ days. I'm sure it will be fine. Have you got a juicer? I was recommended to juice fresh fruit and veg to help the body with all this.

ForeverHopeful - loved the feedback you gave the nurse during your scan. Fair play. I think sometimes they must do this day in and day out and forget what a massive deal it is to all of us. Saying that my nurses today were lovely.

Hells - Looks like cracking news - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for youx

Thanks all for your ovulation feedback, have decided to get on with things and be positive. Had the basting today and it went well. Not painful at all, so relieved. Walked back really slowly to the car and did some very calm driving home  

I am also basting on  40 hours. My clinic doesn't do anything different to my knowledge - can't believe there are so many differences in treatment?  Suzie looks like I've got same OTD as you. Heres hoping.

DH on xbox now so I'm guessing I might as well go to bed 

x



Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 8 scan - 8th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake

2ww  
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD  20th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD

Inbetween cycles      
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)


----------



## hasina

hay all..
sorry ladies really not in the moode at all.. still no sign of af... whats happening to me... this is not me at all... even after having m/c iv been dead on time 28days...
even took pregnancy test again today... oviously its bfn.. 

sorry need to ask a question if this has happend to u...
just 2weeks befor i start my period.. i notice something  really light pink as i wiped.. has anyone experienced this?
ive already spoke to my g.p he says it ovulation... i have requested a full blood test.
but the dr says to wait untill anothere one more week and do a pregnancy test..
i no im not pregnant, but i seriously feel theres something wrong with me..
this is not me at all..

all my thoughts and wishes are with all the ladies on the 2ww, stimmimg and specially those that are waiting for af.. this waiting game will never be over... xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

My DH is watching the match aswell girls, but I think he's watching it as 'I am on there again' (his words not mine) haha he's glad ive found support and enjoy it, but I think he feels left out. 

Cupcake -       at your chart, I havn't quite got that bad, I do sums in my head though. Theres so much conflicting info on timings and life of sperm/eggs etc though isnt there! 

Hasina - Im in the same boat love and no sign what so ever, I know my clinic will tell me tomorrow to wait another week and test again but I know just as well as you do that Im not pregnant. Its happened to me once before, I was about 3 weeks later when they eventually started prevera stuff to bring it on, no explanation for it. Im fairing OK with waiting at the min as got other stuff on my mind, I hope you OK    to you xx

xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hasina - i dont have AF at all, I take provera to induce a bleed. GP's dont know much about it so you may need specialist at clinic to get GP to prescribe it. xxx


Cupcake - LOL @ wanting your own dildocam....I wonder if there is an iphone app....


----------



## hasina

hay cupcake thanks for the reply... the drug that u talking about think they only give it to ladies that dont get period.. but i do.. soo ideally dont think theyl be giving that to me...
just thinking i might even have maybe an infection or soo... but i have no symptoms of anything at all..
hope ur doing good hun...

forever just feel like     im sick and tired of waiting hun i no how u feel... hows ur boobs though


----------



## hasina

amyb thanks hun for reply as well.. i get periods hun so defo wont need that... 
hope ur doing well.. not long till basting day now..


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Catherine - big    so sorry hun. x 

Wolla, KG and Katie - Good luck for basting.

Cupcake - Glad the injections are getting easier and   for nice size follies. x x

Hasina - its always the same when you want her to show she never does!!! x 

Missey, Charlie, Forever, Amy, suzie and Helen -   

Hells -   that its a BFP. xx 

AFM - had blood test today dreading the results but now that I have to have them, should know by tomorrow afternoon.  Driving myself   Please let it have doubled. 

Sorry to sound so neg. 

Love to all
Moo. x


----------



## hasina

mina sending u loads of   that it will double... xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hasina - My Boobs are fine now, crazy eh?!? Ive had provera before and I get periods, but mine are a bit shall we say, irregular, so maybe thats why ive had it before. I think all clinics ideally prefer natural cycles but for me they could be waiting literally 10weeks. I want to know if the pesky cycst has gone. Im sure you wont have a problem or infection, your thinking extreme hun, relax, it will come when you dont expect it. I often find that it comes the day after I decide to test, like a cruel twist. Didn't work this time like but it might work for you seeing that you tested today. Stress does inhibit AF. Ive noticed my cervix is very sore and sensitive at the min during   , im guessing its just off holding in the red flood   (sorry if TMI)

Is there not a live chat room for us to chat in??
xx


----------



## Helenx

Mina - hope bloods go well tomorrow - lots of positive vibes coming your way. x

Now I'm off to bed for kip x


----------



## AmyBxxx

i just saw you go in the chatroom forever - my name comes up as smilingcyster...i'm gonna go in - if anyone fancies a chat - see you in there?


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Mina - Best of luck for tomorrow   

There is girls, in the chatroom section theres a number of different rooms, Ive just gone into the treatment room and it was empty. Maybe a bit late to do tonight but we could arrange to meet there one day at a certain time and have live chat, partically when the Boys are busy (mines now watching the gadget show, YAHN)  

xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=addonchat

we are in this room


----------



## wolla

Ah - you've all gone from chat now.  would be good to organise a day/time to meet up in there for a chinwag.
Staying up as late as possible to do jab - will probably last another 15 mins before I need to hit the sack.

Mina -    for good blood results tomorrow x x x


----------



## Katie Kate

Morning ladies...
Just a quickie but got to say AMYB u made me smile with your dildocam I phone app idea! Hilarious. I agree that a camera at home would be very handy though! 
Wolla, how was your trigger? 
I'm feeling crampy and have an upset tummy already, had this last time too 

It's another sunny day, makes me feel better when it's sunny!
One of my best friends had a 'sweep' yesterday and has just told me she has lost her 'plug' so I am very excited that her little one will be on it's way soon. I am very jealous, but she's had quite a lot of complications, and a risk of downs syndrome has suddenly been discussed so I'm really anxious for her and know she will be a great mum. Can't say I had the same attitude when she announced her pregnancy, there was a lot of crying and alcohol consumed by moi but I've gotten used to it! 

Have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Couldn't help but    at the i phone camera app! Could you imagine if we had one at home we would spend all our time on our backs!    
We would getting nothing done but at least we would know our follicles were growing!   

Hope you all have a nice day, speak again later.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sorry, just a quick update.  Started spotting today :-( 2 days early!! Which made my LP only 12 days, AF always shows at 15dpo for me.  I have always had irregular cycles, now the witch is showing too early! Makes me think I ovulated before the IUI.  I am going straight onto IUI#3 without a break.  Starting to find it difficult now, thinking of going counselling.  Mum is still very sick mentally now with severe depression and is still in Ireland.  Finding it difficult not being able to visit her and going through this at the same time.

Hells thinking of u hun, praying u tested positive this morn x

Mina, Good luck with your blood hcg results hun, praying for some high numbers, please update when u get results x

For ladies waiting for AF, I hope she shows soon so u caan get on with the next cycle, its hard enough waiting for 2 weeks, nevermind any longer.  I know how u feel as I am usually irregular without meds and it just drags out the ttc process :-( x

Thank u for all your lovely messages regarding my BFN   you all keep me going  x


----------



## anders

Hi Ladies

Have'nt been on here for a while, well a wee update:
Had my 1st IUI yesterday at last after a long gruelling 6months wait, a bit uncomfortable but not as bad as I thought it would be, now on my 2WW fingers crossed. 
Did anyone else have side effects from the Gonal F?  I was demented just feeling soooo tired all the time.    
Baby dust to you all xx  

:


----------



## Helenx

Hi Anders

Glad your finally on IUI -brill. Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Catherine hope things improve with your mum. I think the counselling would help as you can talk it all through and they might be able to shed some light on how you can deal with this all going forward? Really feel for you, you've got a lot on your plate. I hope you have some positive IUI news on no.3. You know what they say - three times lucky! x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quickie    

Katie - fingers crossed for your friend that the sweep does the trick and good luck to her. Well done you for being a good friend to her

Catherine - sorry to hear about your mam, Deff give the counselling a go, I'm it's number one fan at the. Hope things get better for you and family soon     

Still no AF for me ladies, rang clinic and they said what I had expected really that they want to give it longer for a more natural period if possible, and it would be foolish for them to induce it at the min as they hectic and would have no room for me to cycle, so the longer it takes the better, she said even if it's just another week they of basted a few ppl by then and have room for me. It sounds like a conveyer belt!   plus they'll have bank holidays to contend with soon aswell so doesn't look like I'll be cycling soon. On a funnier note it's prob just as well I'm not going for scans anytime soon as I am black and blue down below off that bike ride yesterday, they'd be wondering what sort of fetish we had been into   

Mina - how's the bloods?  

Hope you all well


----------



## hasina

hi all just came in for a quick 1 still at work..

forever aww hun.. soo sorry still no sign of af.   
the waiting game is still on for us.... im hoping hun we both start soon and charlie too..
hang in there hun..

hi to everyone hope everyones enjoying the sun cant wait to get out from the office..


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone 

Sorry only a quick one as I'm about to leave work. Hopefully I'll do personals later. 

Thanks for all the advice and positive wishes.

Same story again this morning. Clear blue digital - positive and a different type of Early Test negative. Its cracking me up.

Finally got speaking to clinic - nurse must think I'm crackers. She told me to come in early tomorrow with a wee sample and she'd test using their "special machine". Told me to visit GP and get checked out regarding dizziness - suggested low blood pressure. 

Feeling very pessimistic - pregnancy symptoms are all but gone. I don't feel as pregnant as I did yesterday if that makes sense. Feel like my AF could come any minute - I keep going to loo to check. 

Chat later 
Hels


----------



## Missy123

hellsbells - Don't know how you are coping, i would be buying another and another! Hoping when the clinic tests it will be a  BFP!    

hasina, forever hopefull and charlie - Hope you girls are ok and not driving yourselves mad with waiting for AF!   

Anders - Well done you are finally on your 2ww with IUI. Fingers crossed for you.    

catherine - Hoping things improve with your mum soon and that this is your month.    Hoping it's third time lucky for us.

cupcake - Hope you are ok and not still thinking about your dose of meds. What will be will be but i think you will be fine.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

AF still hasnt come since spotting this morn ARRRGGGHHH!!! I feel like she is about to arrive full flow every minute, I am moody, backache etc.  WITCH arrive and stop teasing me!! haha!!.


Thank u everyone for your kind words about mum.  I spoke to her again today and she seemed a little better, each day at a time I guess, sometimes she sounds ok and I get positive and happy that she is recovering but then the next day she could be back to square one again.  I guess thats all part of the illness 


I have been counselling before and really believe it helps, just to talk everything out with someone who wont judge me helps as I dont want to burden DH with all my stesses, its hard enough for him as it is and we have been through so much the past few years since my dad passed away.  We get counselling before IVF, so not sure if I shoud just wait to then? I get my bad days like anyone, but am usually feeling better once AF arrives and I start another cycle.


Forever, glad the counselling is helping u hun, haha @ being black and blue down there, I shouldnt laugh, it sounds painful, Ouch!! hope u heal soon  bruises take ages to go away for me x


Anders, I get headaches and fatique and ovarian twinges while stimming with Gonal F.  Hope this helps .  Good luck with the 2ww x


Hells, how annoying for u!! stupid tests!! it just doesnt make sense.  If it ends up being negative tomorrow at clinic, defo make a complaint to Clearblue, grrrr @ them.  I hope the special wee test gives u a BFP, at least u will know either way tomorrow.  I just feel for u having to wait until then . Did u get to see your GP?  Pregnancy symptoms can be soooo similar to AF, it is hard to know the difference, with all my pregnancies, I felt that AF was around the corner, I kept having to go loo to check, but then the witch just didnt show, so dont count yourself out yet     x


Missy, I pray it is 3rd time lucky for us hun, fx x


DH spoke to nurse when he collected my injectables from clinic today and they practically told him that IUI isnt working for me and if it doesnt work after the 3rd attempt it isnt likely to work and its best that we move onto IVF.  Not sure how long u have to wait for IVF once on the list? really contemplating doing IVF soon as I have read that I have to wait 6 months between each fresh IVF cycle and we would need counselling before proceeding etc, which all takes time and I dont want to waste many years only to find out a few years down the line that my ovarian reserve is diminishing or my egg quality isnt great, you can only find this out through IVF.  I just want to know if I can be a mum or if to give up and look into adoption.  This journey is such a roller-coaster, so many questions ARRGGH!!.  Also funding has just become available on the NHS again for my area and my local PCT suggested going for it while it is still available as things r so uncertain at the mo


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Catherine - sweat heart I wished I could give you a real BIG hug, here's the best I can do     Mwaa! My heart goes out to you, it really does. You've got so much going on other than your treatment and your going through the questions I've been going through as well, I sympathise with you  
While you were away I had myself a bit 'of a moment' and was all torn up with questions and fuzziness in my head. We really want to adopt and after a lot of turmoil and thinking and heart aches we've decided that we don't need to physically make our own family but can make our family in different ways, we don't need to have biological children ( I know some do and I'm not judging), we just want a family to love and care for. We have decided that IVF isn't for us for all the reasons you've just described, we are no debating on how many more cycles of IUI we are going to have as we are questioning why we are goin through all this heartache and torture when the end result may not be what we want (not getting Pg) or even what we need (getting Pg) If that makes sense?! The Counseller helped me realise that what we want is not always what everyone else wants or dreams of as we are all different. Our own personal experience effect our decisions and dreams. We've decided that we don't want to go pn and on with TX and adoption is becoming our 1st choice of family. I see many little ones taking into care at work and it breaks my heart. I've had a lit of negative pregnancy experiences as well and to be honest it's putting me right off. I'm thinking who wait and struggle to get pregnant to maybe have complications or loose the pregnancy. It's just more stress and heart ache then I can cope with, and knowing that there's little people out there needing a home and I can give them one, and will love them to bits, makes me think what am I waiting for?!?
Eeeeeeee god I've gone on havn't I! Like I say everyone is different and I'm nit trying to make ppl feel crap or guilty orwhat ever, adoptions not for everyone, but your post touched home and reminded me of how I have been feeling recently so thought you might appreciate an insight to someone else's life so you don't feel so alone, I know it helps me    

Hope you Ok
XxX


----------



## Poppets Mammy

By gum there was a few spelling mistakes in that  
Haha x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Cupcake - Ah bless ya, what a nice message from you. I don't think we are anything special, it's just really individual choice, but thank you for your kind words. 
In regards to IUI I think all your points are very valid and there's no reason why you need IVF and I wud be asking the questions you are right now. I don't know much about donor sperm but can younot purchase some yourself whereby you could inseminate yourself at home ( just into the vagina, not the cervix as that's dangerous to do yourself), so that you and DH could do it yourselves so to speak everyday on a few days either side of basting, just to try and catch that fertile window, coz as you say you would be having     alot over the fertile time if trying naturally and not just at one key point. I had a lesbian couple who got pregnant by inserting donor sperm into the vagina (don't know how exactly they got it but was from a donor sperm company of some sort) and your situation reminded me of them (not that I am comparing you and DH to a lesbian couple, but you know what I mean)
Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Cupcake - I would be worried about certain websites for the same reasons, I took an interest in this couple as I had not come across it before so I asked as much as I cud without seeming too interested in it. They told me that they had found a 'legitit' website where all men were screened psychologically and health wise 1st but insisted they paid nothing and the men got no money either (I did too wonder why a man would donate their fellas for no benefit, they claimed their donor just wanted to contribute to giving life!?!  not sure whether I bought that). They made it sound so ideal that I was thinking theres got to be a catch. They've had their baby, encountered no problems and have not had hassle from donor as far as I know. Don't know whether that helps or not, good luck in your search, hopefully ull find somewhere safe that you can use. What about where our clinic gets the sperm, yes you would have to pay but if you go direct to them and cut the clinic out it may be cheaper?
Be safe what ever you do Hun 

Good night peeps xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, it's late (for me,anyway, usually asleep by now!) Just wanted to send big hugs to everyone as there seem to be a lot of big decisions around at the mo and lots of us who are coming towards the end of IUI. For me, if this cycle doesn't work, then we'll have one last go and that will be it. I never wanted to contemplate IVF as didn't think I could cope with it, plus now, at my age, probably not much better chance than with IUI. So, if we are not successful then we will get on with things as they are. In some ways, it would be a relief to get off the roller coaster of thinking about tcc all the time.

HellsBells, so hoping that you get a positive result from the clinic. 

Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good luck today helsbels - thinking of you x x


----------



## Katie Kate

KG yep I agree lots of people getting to stages where decisions have to be made... I'm the same, this is my last iui with the nhs as they say if it hasn't worked after 3 goes it's probably not going to happen for me. I find this strange as we all know it can happen on go 4, 5 or even 6, but I guess at the clinic I go to their success rate decreases after 3. I then will be going on to ivf. I can't believe it might come to that. Being unexplained I thought that iui would def be all we needed ad in theory there's nothing wrong witheither of us! The thought of ivf petrifies me, and I know dh is freaked out by it, but im definatley going to give it a go. I'm only 27 so there's hopefully a good chance it could work (but then I thought that about iui...). My dh is not very positive about serogacy or about adoption. It's strange because since I was a teenager I had this feeling that I wouldn't be able to have kids. My sister has always said she would be a serrogate for me if that was the case, and slowly but surely we r getting toward that situation. She has even talked to her husband about it but he is not keen atall. Fair enough really. 
I also have 2 adopted sisters and I know that everyone in out family sees them no differently to any blood relative and I would definatley adopt. Dh is not so sure. At the moment I feel that's a long way off, you don't really hear of people in their twenties adopting...

Anyway enough ranting about myself... Just delivered the sperm and now waiting to be basted so I'm bored... Dh couldn't get out of work so here on my own, think that will be weird after Insem as he's usually there with me... Anyway... 
Wolla, good luck today are u still basting today? It means test day is Good Friday... I hope it's A REALLYgood Friday for us 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Katie Kate

Good luck today helsbels xxx


----------



## wolla

Hels - hope you get the result you want from the clinic today - thinking of you hun x x x 

Forever - lol at your bruised 'bits' - hope you're not as sore today x

Kate - good luck for insem this morning, hope it goes well x x

Big hugs to everyone with tough decisions to make.  To be honest - the money's the deciding factor for us this time round.  We've got enough for 4 rounds of DIUI and then that's it.  It we get to the end of the 4 goes and it hasn't worked then yes, I'll be gutted but at least we'll be able to accept it and move on then (and I know that this is a lot easier to say because we've already been blessed once - 1st time round I don't know how far we would've gone) - it almost feels like this is just something we've got to do to get it out of our systems and accept that we were only ever meant to be a family of 3.  Forever - I go through periods of thinking 'is this really what i want' - I had a rough labour, and really struggled for the first few months - but I do think that part of this is my self preservation kicking in - kidding myself I don't want another so I won't be too devastated when it doesn't happen.  I can see how you could be put off in your line of work though   

Hi to everyone I've missed - hope you're all surviving - and enjoying the lovely spring weather.

AFM - basting at 2.30 this afternoon.  the trigger jab hasn't really agreed with me I don't think - hardly been off the loo since I took it (tmi?? lol)  

Kate - just seen your post - my clinic say to test on day 16 so will be Easter Sunday - although I won't hold out until then and if Af's coming then she'll be here on Good Friday anyway.  Lets hope we both have a happy easter eh x x 

Wolla
x


----------



## KG

Wolla, I could have written your post myself! Including the 'is this what I really want'. I think its something I have to work though at get to what I see as the 'end point'. Then, hopefully, if we are not successful, we will be able to move on. Anyway, hoping this is all just talk and we both get our bfps this month! 


Loads of luck to you and Katie for basting today. 


AFM, another scan today. We have relatives staying who don't know about tx, so I have been hiding my meds in cake tins in the fridge and have to nip upstairs to do the jabs when no one is paying attention.   


Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - Let's hope they don't fancy some cake! Good luck with your scan!   
Katie kate & wolla - hope bastings goes well.    
hellsbells - Thinking of you hope it's good.   

cupcake - Thanks for thinking of me.   

Goodluck to anyone else i have missed that are having treatment today.   

Just off for my scan and dreading it. Have the biggest butterflies ever but at least i have DH with me this time. Let you know later whats happening with that cyst. Love to you all.


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello Everyone

Thanks again for all your support. Its amazing that a group of women thats never met can be such amazing genuine support.

Well I'll put you out of suspense - "the special machine" says yes - BFP!

We are delighted. Now we are praying that we'll have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

I had done two ClearBlue tests at 5am this morning. One with lines and one digital both positive.  First Reponse Early test and the Predictor - early brand didn't work at all for me - damn them!

I'm booked in for a scan on the 27th April     

Now for some personals

Wolla and Katie - good luck this afternoon      

Wolla - sorry about your icky tummy. I've always wanted to be a mum - I can't imagine how I managed to get to be 36 - as I always imagined I'd be a young mum. However there was times during treatment I'd have doubts about whether I even want to be a mum anymore or whether I'd be a good mum. As you say I think its self preservation.I even be looking at people walking along with toddlers and I think I can never imagine me like that. At other times I tell myself I'm too old for this carry on I should just accept it and move on. I know this is stupid as I have 2 sisters and a 3 sister in laws who have had babies in their late thirties/early forties. They are all brilliant mums and they probably are more healthy, energetic and dedicated parents than many younger parents you see about. My MIL had a family of six with her two youngest born when she 42 and 43. They are now in their late twenties and she says it was the best thing she ever done having the two later girls as she has a brilliant relationship with them and they keep her young.

Catherine - I'm really hoping that this cycle is the one for you   As the others have said you seem to have a lot on your plate at the moment. I hope you get to see your mum soon. You'd had a tough time now so its time for things to turn around for you and your DH and they will. 

Missy, Cupcake, KG, Forever Hopeful and everyone else - thanks again. i really hope that our BFP sets a trend and you all get yours very, very soon. We'll all get our families by hook or by crook. Keep going even when everything is crap.   

Sorry for rambling
Chat soon
Hels


----------



## Katie Kate

Hels brilliant news, congratulations, so happy for you xxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hels that's amazing news!  HUGE congrats to you xx


----------



## KG

Hels, brilliant news! So excited for you. Also you have cheered me up no end with hearing of your family of 'older mums' as I have been worrying a lot about this recently. 


Missy - I've thought about that and there's a huge cake in a tin on the worktop if they decide they're peckish    See I've thought of everything! Really hope you get good news at your scan.    


Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Glad to have cheered you up. KG

Thanks Katie and Hopefully XXX


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Arrrghhhh drugs can't be delivered until Tuesday so I've now gone from praying for AF to hurry up and come to praying that she doesn't come for a few more days!!


----------



## wolla

Hellsbells -     *C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S *     

that's fantastic news - blooming pee sticks eh  am sooooooo happy for you and DH - enjoy x x x x x

KG - glad I'm not the only one who feels like that  I'm now laughing at the thought of you sneaking your meds out of a cake tin lol.

Cupcake - meant to say before that I got a BFP last time with a BMI of around 36 and had a perfectly healthy pregnancy so don't put too much pressure on yourself (I'd kill to have a BMI of 30 lol) - oh and I love the idea of your timing charts - sounds like something I would do - can you send me a copy lol.

Missy - hope scan went ok and that the cyst isn't going to cause probs.

AFM - am almost certain that I'm ovulating right this minute. Am going to think positive and conclude that if I am then my little eggies won't have travelled too far before basting at 2.30, and will still be nice and fresh - and the sperm won't have to travel too far to meet them.


----------



## Bubblicious

Just quickly poking my head in to say   to Hells.  I hope you have a very H&H pregnancy.

I hope everyone else is doing okay, too.  Much love.  Catch you all later.


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Bubbs and Wolla - greatly appreciated XXX

Can't believe the difference between how I feel today and how I felt last Friday (HR Meeting and lunch with friend annoucing her pregnancy)!

The only thing that'll make me even happier is to see you all joining me.


----------



## charlie321

Oh poo just lost a post mid self-absorbed rant. Prob for the best   

Hels - CONGRATULATIONS       

I'm so pleased for you and fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy.x

KG - Hmmm Cake! Sounds tasty. I'm hungry now   . I hope everything is going ok for you.x

Katie Kate and Wolla - good luck for basting   . fingers crossed.x I read both your posts about what you might do re treatment in the future but I hope all those worries disappear in 2 weeks.x

Cupcake - so sorry your feeling down hun   . I don't know what to say to help but you're not alone. I think we all worry about what the 'what ifs' but for me I have to keep reminding myself that it aint over til I've given it all I can and I've got to just be patient. I hope that you don't have to wait too long though   .x

Hopefullysoon - I hope af behaves and your drugs arrive on time.x

Fovever, Missy, Helen, Mina, Bubbs..    Hope you are all ok.x

Hope you all have a good weekend. Good luck if you're putting a bet on the horses! I hope the weekend is as nice as today. It's lush out there. I'm off to London to visit my friend so I'll catch up again on Monday.x

Charlie.x

Charlie


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Firstly I want to say CONGRATS Hell wooo hoo!!! I have been none stop thinking of you, excellent news!!!              spin lol


HH9Ms hun, cant wait to hear about your 1st scan, please keep us updated, you must feel over the moon after all that worry.  Sounds like only blue dye tests work for u  It worries me that your line tests didnt come up positive though as if that happened to me I would be in trouble as I need to up my dose of steroids once pregnant and start injecting bleed thinners.  I never get digis unless I get a positive on a line test, so I would have just stopped my meds, scary thought .  I am so so so so happy for u hun xxxxxxx


AFM, the WITCH isnt arriving?!?! I spotted yesterday afternoon, enough to think it was the start of AF even though it was early to arrive, but I havent bled since?.  I done another HPT but it was negative.  Gonna phone clinic if the witch doesnt arrive by 3pm as they are expecting me to start my meds and I have been booked in for a follcile scan, opps!!


I want to say sorry about my post last night and that it got u all thinking.  I was just stressed out with everything and didnt mean to make u question your journey's.  I didnt realise you would all feel the same. 


Forever, DH and I have spoke about adoption and we are also both open to it, even if we get to have a biological child, we will hopefully adopt in the future for a sibling as DH was an only child growing up and always wanted a brother and sister.  It does put a bit more pressure on me to try for more than one biological child, but if I cant I would love to adopt in the future.  I may take a few years off for just me and DH before that though as all we have been doing for over the past 4 years is TTC.  Thank you for your lovely reply hun .  I    that things work out for you and you do get a sticky BFP x


Cupcake, I dont like the thought of IVF either, it scares me witless, I think that is y I have avoided it for so long and secondly I cant see how I need it as I have been pregnant before.  I have mild endo which I was told wasnt a cause for infertility and the only other thing I have is irregular cycles, but I have got pregnant with irregular cycles, it just takes me over a year to get pregnant each time, apart from once where I got pregnant twice in a year.  DH does support IVF much more than me and he really wants to go for it now.  I will try one go at IVF 1st and see how I respond and how it goes, then I will know if to carry on in the future.  I dont believe your weight is an issue.  I have seen many ladies have children with no issues who are overweight and underweight, my sis has 2 girls and she is only around 7 stone.  My DHs cousin is about 20 stone and she has 2 children, so I really think doctors blame weight for most things.  Hopefully it wont come down to IVF for u x


KG, there are a few of us coming to the end of our IUI treatment.  I   that u dont have to get off the train and get a sticky BFP! I hope that your scan went well?


Katie, I was told the same as u that after 3 IUIs the chances of getting a BFP decreases, but I have seen ladies on here get BFP after 4/5 tries, so dont know how much I believe that? mabe it is down to each individual clinic as u say?.  I am entitled to 6 tries, so maybe I can keep trying while waiting for IVF? will have to ask these questions when I go for basting this cycle or I am going to try and book appointment with consultant? not sure if I can just phone up and book an appointment with him?.  We are at the same stage in our TTC journeys.  Your DH will hopefully be more supportive about surrogacy/adoption once and if  there were no other options, i.e IVF.  Its lovely to hear about your adoptive sisters and how close u r .  I hope that basting went well today hun? x


Wolla, hopefully this IUI works for u also and that it isnt the end of the rollercoaster for u   .  I hope that basting went well for u today? x


Missy, hope scan went well, sorry u r feeling nervous, thinking of u x


hopefully, I hope the witch stays away for u now and comes just on time  x


Charlie, I always do the Grand National, my dad has put a bet on for me since I was a baby and now I do it in his memory.  I LOVE the Grand National.  Its the only thing I ever bet on, well excluding bingo haha.  Enjoy your weekend in London x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hels WoooooooooHooooooooo congratulations sweetie! SO pleased. Hope you can relax and enjoy it - don't leave us we want to know all about how you're getting on!xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Firstly a HUGE Congratulations to Hells, I think we all knew it, were just hoping and praying it was confirmed today. So please for you and DH, have a lovely non-alcoholic celebration this weekend. Please keep in touch and update us  

Katie and Wolla - I hope the basting went well and your both putting your feet up,   you guys follow in Hells foot steps

Catherine - Don't apologise for you post, we all had these thoughts in our head anyway you've just brought them into conversation. I was discussing with the counsellor the other day about how I thought maybe I was trying to protect myself from disappointment and that's something we are addressing. I'm not going to take the decision to stop TX lightly and I'm going to continue with counselling untill I'm sure we r making the right choice. We had always thought of adoption as a 'just I'm case plan' or for siblings for a biological child, almost the 2nd option, but it's not now, it's becoming our 1st option and that change of mind is what I'm investigating as I don't want to regret coming out of TX (although there's nothing to say we won't conceive naturally later in life or go back into TX at somepoint) but we need to be sure it's the right decision as it's a big one to make. We know for sure we don't want to do IVF and I couldn't do surrogacy personally. We all have our own personal ideas of what's suited to us and our own individual limitations of how much we can take and I think ours have been stretched. 
Again the same as some of you have said it's unexplained so if having a little bit help isn't making it happen then prehaps having a lot of help won't either. Were all different and I believe that fait has a lot to play in how our lives map out regardless of what we do to try and steer them the way we want. I'm thinking maybe we are just ment to adopt after all and we are both very happy and content with that idea  

Well I'm off to the beach now in the glorious weather, hello to everyone I've missed, hope you all well.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Managed to sort out a courier to bring the drugs tomorrow so I'm now back to praying AF hurries up.  I spent 7 hours on various rollercoasters at Chessington in the hope that throwing myself upside down would speed it up!!


----------



## Missy123

hellsbells - Congratulations to you both  That's great news i thought it would be but i think we should all stick to CB now as we don't want to got through what you did! 
Hope it's a H & H one. 

Had my scan today and my follicles are growing and the cyst is shrinking, it is now 21 instead of 35. Lining gone from 3 to 6.6 and now have 5 follicles, 2 the same side as the cyst at 9 then 3 on the right at 7,9 and 11 so carrying on and back on tuesday. Hoping it stays going in the right direction. 

Stimming 
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr

2ww 
Hellsbells26 - OTD 8 April
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD

Inbetween cycles 
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)
Hopefullyvsoon - waiting for AF


----------



## AmyBxxx

Promise to come online and do some personals tomorrow but my battery is about to go - please can you send me     tomorrow morning at 9.15...I am going for my cd12 scan after no response to drugs on cd9. We'll aslo get DH's results and pray for better than last time.

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxx sending you       for your scan and       for DH results. I will try and send you another lot in the morn too but have alot of running around to do in the morning as DH will be 40 on sunday and he will be at work in the morn so got to pick his cake up. KG can i borrow a cake tin please    then our tv is coming home at 12 after 2 weeks holiday at the repair shop! Just intime for his grand prix!


----------



## aimees

Just a quick one as we're off out, but couldn't wait to say a massive, huge, enormous congratulations to hels!!! You've been through so much, and I just know this one will work out for you. 
Xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Amy - sending lots and lots of     not that ull need it as you will of responded by then, I never respond till day 10 onwards. Best of luck for DH results.


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello

Thanks Catherine, Charlie Missy, Forever and Amy B for your congrats - it means so much to me.   

Catherine - regarding number of IUIs a sister in law of a friend had 3 IUIs aged 37 - all BFN. On her 4th IUI she got pregnant and had a little boy. When he was 6 months she decided to go again - she had IUI and it worked first time and she had a little girl. I don't know what her reason for having IUI were - MF or FF but I do know that they were on the verge of giving up before they had their little boy. 

Missy so glad scan went well. Good luck for Tuesday 

AmyB - you should be receiving a delivery of some of my luck any second now.  I'd love to stay around with you girls. I'd really miss you all - feel quite sad at the thought of not staying in touch. Pity we can't all meet for real. XXX

Hopefullyvsoon- I'm laughing at the thought of you on a rollercoaster for 7 hours - hope it does the trick.

Hello to everyone else - hope you all have alovely weekend.

Hels


----------



## hellsbells26

AimeeS Thank you XXXX


----------



## hellsbells26

Just updating - Stimming          
Wolla - clomid - 2 x 18mm follies - insem 2.30pm on Friday 8th April
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
Katie kate - day 8 scan -4th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD  20th April

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles      
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)
Hopefullyvsoon - waiting for AFght I'd be lucky enough to do this


----------



## Katie Kate

Evening!

Completley lost track of what everyones doing at the moment!!!
Amy: I can't do the fancy good luck smileys but if I could I would do lots of them for you! Drink lots of water and think positive tonight, good luck xxx

Missy: that's great news xxx

Wolla: how did basting ok? Swim spermies swim!

AFM: my basting was ok, had a different person do it this time, which I was quite pleased about... Last two times i felt I ovulated way before Insem, possibly 12 hours or so, but had none of that this time. I think I might be now though. This time, quite a lot of the lovely pink sperm (!) came out when I sat up but the doc said that was normal and the best ones would stay in. I hope so. Feeling really crampy now. Came back from the clinic and went to tesco and bought a new book, and sat on a sun lounged in the garden for five hours! Bit rosey now, whoops! The book I bought is called one day by David nicholls. If u haven't read it I'd thoroughly recommend it.

Xx


----------



## hopingagain

Just wanted to say hellsbells congratulations what wonderful news. xxx

Good luck to all those on the 2WW xxx


----------



## broody23

Congrats hellsbells.

xxx


----------



## broody23

Hi

Are any of you ladies taking baby aspirin? If so what dose are you using and where do you get it from? Am thinking it might be worth taking.

Broody xxx


----------



## wolla

AmyB - lots and lots and lots of luck for the morning   

Kate - glad basting went well - here's hoping that the best eggs we'll get for Easter will be fertilised ones lol

Hi to everyone else

AFM - basting went well - the nurse did it this time, and it all seemed much more relaxed .  Ended up with a banging headache after though cos it was so warm in the clinic, and they tipped me virtually upside down for 15 mins after basting (So none of mine had any chance to come back out Kate lol) - the Ov pains stopped around tea time so here's hoping the timing was good.


Looking forward to some more sunshine over the weekend - loving it.

Wolla
xx


----------



## wolla

Just updating - am loving the growing BFP section - fantastic

Stimming          
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD  20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD ??

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles      
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)
Hopefullyvsoon - waiting for AFght I'd be lucky enough to do this


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hi Wolla, not sure what the bit after waiting for AF on the updated list for me is!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Broody - What's baby aspirin??

Hopefullyvsoon - you can just copy and paste the list and then edit it how ever you wish. 

Katie & Wolla - glad bastings were OK, now rest and relax and make our BFP list bigger  

Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Hells -   woo hoo. xx My Scan date is the same as you. xx

Wolla and Katie - good luck on your 2ww   and    to you both. x 

Forever, missey, charlie, cupcake, KG, Amyb, hasina, and shenagh - hope you are all ok and    to you all. xx

All on 2 ww -      hope its not to   . 

Catherine - Good luck with your next iui and   that it will be the one.  My clinic said that you should try 6 IUI's but I'm not sure if this is right. x  

AFM - bloods have gone up from 351 to 690 so the clinic are happy that things are progressing at this stage as they should.  I have my fisrt scan on the 27th.  I hope that this gives all those that are still trying to get to this stage hope, as I had started to think it would never happen for us. 

I turn 40 in 3 weeks and was starting to think I was just too old.  I was told by a consultant  2yrs ago that I had little chance of IUI as I have a low AMH and my age, we tried IVF first but for us this was not the right treatment and have gone on to show that (so far) IUI can work.  And if it can work for me then I am sure it can work for others. 

Love to all, thanks for being so supportive and I hope you won't mind me hanging around.  

Moo. x


----------



## wolla

Hopefully V - I think that bit is part of Hells Bells' message that's got mixed up

Mina - fab news - hope scan comes round quickly.  Your story gives the rest of us some hope x x x x x  And yes, please do stick around - we want to hear how everything's going with all you lovely pg ladies.

Wolla
x


----------



## Helenx

Just a quick hi 

Hells so happy for you - congrats x heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.  

Amy B - Good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you. 

Hello to everyone else - hope we have all get a chance to enjoy the sun over the weekend.

xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Sorry for messing up the list Wolla and Hopefullyvsoon. I've fixed it up - hopefully its ok now.

Hels

Stimming          
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 12 scan on Saturday 9th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Catherine - OTD 8th April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD  20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD ??

BFP        
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles      
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
Hasina - waiting for AF
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful – waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)
Hopefullyvsoon - waiting for AF


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

No problem, I thought I had done something odd with my hopefullyvsoonbaby brain! xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, 

Missy, virtual cake tin coming your way!! Visitors gone now, so I don't need it any more! Good news that your cyst is getting smaller.

AFM, scan today showed probably 3 follies for basting on Monday! i got a bit worried for a minute as she as measuring away and I thought she was going to say I had overstimmed. That means one of them has 
grown from 11mm on Wed to 16mm on Fri! Just posting to give a bit of hope to anyone worried about 
follies not growing - it can change really quickly.

Amy - wishing you loads of luck for scan tomorrow.

Catherine, please don't apologise, all you did was kick start a conversation and get us talking about something that was obviously on our minds anyway.

Mina, so pleased things are looking good.

Take care, everyone.
Kx


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Have definitely got our donor reserved  

Forever Hopeful - Baby aspirin is a low dose of aspirin - 75mg instead of the usual 300mg, some of the ladies on other threads that I post on have taken it, it is supposed to help blood flow to the uterus, which helps the lining and increases implantation. It can also help if you have clotting issues. I'm not sure whether to take it or not, its only 75mg so can't see that it would do any harm, however the ladies I know that are taking it are all having ivf and not IUI. I am taking my pregnacare conception every day anyway.

Hope everyone is well, I couldn't sleep, I think its excitement that we are finally getting somewhere after months and months of waiting.

Broody xxx


----------



## kl82

Hi everyone.

Just thought I'd say hi!

I'm fairly new to the site & I'm going into the clinic today for my first iui procedure today, I had two mature follicles on tuesday so fingers crossed they both get released! & then the 2ww wait begins. 

K x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok. Thanks for all your positives vibes - they must be working as I am feeling strangely optimistic! Really hoping for some good news. I think we're just about due some! Will let you know what happens. 

Speak soon. Xxx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - Hope all is going well.     Hope you and DH's had good results.    

broody - I took baby aspirin on a cycle of iui i got it from tesco i also had pineapple juice and other things as i got a BFN the cycle before and thought it was worth trying but that cycle got abandoned so i didn't do it again! Was just a coincidence i bet but wasn't going to risk it. I have heard it works for what you said and i have read in some of the iui diaries that girls have taken it.  
kl82 - Welcome and good luck.   

Will be back later to check how you lovely ladies are doing and to do some more personals but got to go and get a cake to put in my virtual cake tin... thanks KG i think it will be big enough.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Had day 12 scan - still no response to drugs. Keeping me on same dose 
Back on tues for another scan. DH results back to borderline but still not good. 

Basically told me this may well not be the treatment for me. I'm so ****** off. Sod the diet I am having bacon sandwiches on White bread. Creamy muffins and chocolate.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Yippee the drugs have arrived and its finally starting to feel real! Unfortunately the 7 hrs on a rollercoaster didn't bring on AF so now I must learn to be patient...

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## wolla

amyb - so sorry hun. good that dh's has improved though. fingers x'd for your next scan x x x 

cupcake - can you come round and clean my fridge when you've finished your's please ;-)

catherine - as the others have already said, don't feel bad for posting how you feel - it's great that we've  got a place we can do that, and i know i was relieved to get that stuff off my chest and know that other people have the same thoughts x x

wolla x


----------



## broody23

Hi everyone

Because I am still young reprofit want to do an unmedicated cycle other than hcg trigger when the ultrasound shows my follicles are the right size. The trigger means I will release the mature follicles that are ready. Because I'm not using clomid does this mean I will only produce one egg or not??

Broody xxx


----------



## broody23

Hi

Thanks for replying cupcake, I have still got so much to learn about all this. They are worried that I will produce too many follies and my cycle will have to be cancelled, think I will give natural a try or two and if no luck then try medicated. We are using donor sperm and as far as we are aware my fertility is ok, just hope by going natural I am not decreasing my chances too much.

Broody xxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Cupcake I am on 50iu of puregon every day. They are doing another scan on cd15 (Tuesday) and will decide whether to up dosage or abandon. Thu are worried about overstimming because of pcos. X


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - My CM varies from cycle to cycle, i was so sure i was going to ovulate on one cycle i had so much but my sonographer said you can't whilst on buserilin until the trigger. I haven't got any at the moment but that can soon change. It's to do with a hormone level oestrogen i think.  I'm on puregon is that the same as gonal f?
At least you will be kept busy til monday with all these fridges to clean! Mine's ok so that's one less!    
AmyBxxx - Sorry your scan didn't show much but you still have time and at least DH results are going in the right direction.   

hopefullyvsoon - It really brings it home when you open the fridge and see your drugs. Try putting them not in full view so there not in your face everytime you go for the milk to make a cuppa! We don't need reminding every half hour even though it's always on our minds!


----------



## KG

cupcake - GonalF smells bad?!! Intrigued as I've never noticed puregon smelling of anything! I have a good feeling this month! It would be the same month as we did IUI and got ds, so hopefully a good omen! Hopefully a good month for all of us, I think we deserve it ( if only it worked like that!)

kl, welcome!

Amy, hopefully they will try a higher dose if necessary next week, if it comes to that (I'm on 100ui) rather than abandon.

broody, if you were using clomid or injecting, they would probably only want one or two follies anyway, so if you can do it without the meds, I think that sounds a good plan! You can always move to meeds late if you need to, but fingers crossed you won't need to think about this.

Beautiful day here - we've been on the beach all day!

Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quickie guys as busy busy busy!

Amy - So sorry you didnt get better news, give it time they'll work out the best options for you  

KI - Welcome, hope basting went well

Broody - Thanks for the info, not too sure about it really, will look into it more. Not sure it will be of benefit to me as my lining is good. I'd check with your clinic before you do as although it's only 75mg aspirin I wouldn't recommend taking it without permission really, at the end if the day it's yet another medication that your body doesn't necessarily need and aspirin has other uses, don't want to cause yourself a unrelated issue. Just becarefull  

Still no AF 

Xx


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Cupcake - I haven't been to Reprofit before but the girls on that thread have nothing but praise for them. I have found them excellent, they are so quick to reply and it only took a week to get the sperm donor sorted and reserved. The price is definitely a deciding factor but I have been really pleased with everything so far. Yep I am in england. Ryanair are very cheap from Stansted or Whizzair from Luton are also very cheap. Also, have been looking and you can get good quality hotels for two with breakfast thrown in for about £50 a night, don't think theres many places you would get that in the UK so definitely can't complain.

Forver Hopeful - Will email reprofit and ask about the aspirin if they so no then I won't bother, but they may not mind, will wait and see. Just trying to do everything I can to increase my chances but unfortunately this seems to be more luck of the draw than anything but so are most things in life. I am determined to stay positive though as there are lots of lovely ladies on here who have had a bfp with their first iui.

Hope everyone else is ok

Broody xxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies sorry just a quick one for me I have been very down this week! Feeling I have done so much tx that its never going to work! But just for cupcake- I am on gonal f- I almost ALWAYS have a lot of CM and it usually is drier just a day or too before the folli is the right size although that's just me when I take trigger it comes back the nurse told me its a sign of both linin and follis growing! So fingers crossed xx
Love to all the rest of u
And a special mention to HELS well done pet xxxx


----------



## hasina

hi all,im sorry but i just want to scream out af not arriving.
I honestly dont want any1 feeling sorry 4me. I am  sick and sick of waiting af 2arrive trying so hard 2be patient. I dont no how to describe it what is happening2me. Silly me stil doing preg test! BFN 
 just crying my eyes out and thinking of just packing it all it.

I know i wont but this is how angry im feeling!

Sorry jus felt like geting it out of me chest.

Wishing evry1 loads of luck with all the scans, and specially those that are on the 2ww.. Its hell what we all go through each day. 
Hopeing every1 gets BFP!


----------



## Katie Kate

Shenagh and hasina: so sorry you are feeling down :-( hasina, I've been feeling the same, each time I get a bfn or my AF comes. Might sound stupid but have you tried a long walk or exercise or sex? These two things always bring my AF on (but for me I usually don't want it)

I'm now on day 2 of 2ww. Bloomin hell is that it! Just 12 days till test day....! My tummy is v bloated and I feel like I've been beaten up. If I didnt know better I'd think my lower stomach would be black and blue with bruises. Felt the same last time so I think I must be sensitive to the basting procedure! 

As this is my last go I really want to up my chances... Is it fresh pineapple I should it or was that supposed to be during stimming?!

I can feel the next two weeks going very slowly, but hey at least the sun is shining....

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sunshine

Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

I'm so upset. I just feel that it's never going to happen for us. There is always SOMETHING going wrong. Nurse was saying at scan on sat that there is a 14-16% success rate when everything is optimum with iui. That is knocked down by all the nighly things, my pcos, DH erratic samples etc. I really do think it's just never goingto happen for us. I can usually pull myself out of this but I'm just feeling so negative. Why am I putting us through this when there is such a small chance of it working? 

I usually tell myself that at least it's more of a chance than if we weren't h ing treamwnt but at least with no treatment it's not all consuming. 

I've got a counselling session on Thursday. Another scan on Tuesday. Nurse said to take an early morning wee sample on tues 'just in case' I'm ready
To be basted!! Ha! I don't think so. My ovaries will just not respond! Why wot my body do what it's supposed to do?!?

I know you will think this is just my first round but it has taken so much to get here - years of weight loss and waiting lists, a miscarriage,dealing with that and it was all gearing towards fertility treatment working and now it's not. 

Is there anyone on here who can give me some hope? Anyone not responded to puregon @ 50iu a day until after day 12? Or have a sudden growth spurt from 0 - acceptable in 3 day's? 

I don't mean to drag anyone down but I am
Just so fed up. X


----------



## hasina

hi all        af has arrived at lunch time,with all the tears i had last night soo  it payed it off...
soo 2moro will be day 2 of clomid..

katie hiya hun... thankyou soo much for the advise lol all the advise u have said ive been trying it all for the last 2weeks...
but finally today it has arrived. never been soo happy about having af...

amyb     aww hun really sorry to read ur having a rough time..
thats the thing about fertility hun it affects every single thing of ur life ur body ect.. its tough hun.. but thats the thing hun u need to be strong.. it will happen hun... 
i dont take puregon soo wouldnt no.. im shore theres otheres that do and will be able to give u advise on that.. hang in there hun.. and its good to let it all out on here which i do as well..
goodluck for the counselling hopefully that will help u alot with all the stress u have at the moment..

hellsbells congrats hun soo happy for u enjoy every single second of the excitement on becoming a mommy..hope and wish u a healthy pregnancy xxx

hi to all hope all is well... will catch up  more later..


----------



## KG

Amy, I take much more puregon than you, so can't really offer any advice, except hang on in there. On elf my follies grew about 5mm in less than 48 hours last week, so they can get a sudden spurt on.

Hasina, woo hoo to getting going again!

Well it's a lovely day here, but couldn't feel more down. I don't have single pair of summer trousers that I can get done up, I've put so much weight on since I started doing IUI again. It makes me feel so down. I don't want to spend lots on new stuff in case I get lucky on this cycle or the next one and if I don't then I 
want to lose the weight. I know its trivial, but it just feels like another area where tx affects all areas of your life. I hate how I look at the minute and feel really unhealthy. Plus I think I might be making excuses by blaming tx, as I know I'm eating far too much comfort food at the mo. Has anyone else found tx makes them pile on pounds?

Sorry for a miserable me post. I should be being happy thinking of basting tomorrow, but right now I am so fed up of tx altogether.

Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

KG - I'm doing slimming world and have lost around 2 stone since oct. However, since starting iui I have really struggled. It's like I don't have enough time to focus on everything and tx takes up so much effort  

I have been 'bad' food wise all weekend but I have been constantly hungry. I really don't want to pile weight back on though so I'm going to be good again from tomorrow. 

Weight isn't a trivial thing at all. It's hard enough to feel good about yourself through all this. Hope you chin up after basting tomorrow sweets. Hopefully it'll all be worth it. I actually had a dream you got a BFP (and I have been known for my premonitions!!) xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all, will get back on later with proper catch up bt just a quick one for amybxxx- hun DO NOT let the nurses statistics annoy u! I am on gonal f but I start on 75iu PER day for 14 days and NEVER have any difference! I then move to 112 and it starts to grow but I have to be up near 150-175 before I'm even near basting! My DH sperm has NEVER been the same he goes from 10 mill to 4 to 2 and back to 10 so I wouldn't go on that either! I have bad PCOS also and it should really hurt me I'm on my fifth go with no result but I figure if I start to think like that I may as well not bother at all! So don't let it get u down! I HAVE gotten preg(unfortunatly m/c but nothing to do with PCOS) before and will again and so will u
Please don't get down or give up because we all know exactly what ur going through and if u ever need a chat email me! I'm sure what's happening to u has happened once or twice to some of us! Chin up hun were all here for u  xx


----------



## Katie Kate

KG: I think I've said before but I completely feel your pain about weight gain. I've got my summer clothes out and have gone straight for the baggy vests and dresses as I am gross (techinical term) at the moment. I do think that the drugs (mainly the stimming ones- mine us menopur) make me so hungry and feel I could eat crap all day. After trigger I'm now bloated and uncomfortable but still can't stop eating rubbish. That is probably partly down to comfort eating, I'm terrible for that. I also have ideas in my head about not needing to worry as I'll have a reason to be fat soon... Although I have said if this cycle doesn't work I'm going on a diet, want to lose a stone for the summer and I think that would give me something to focus on before ivf...

I have spent the whole day sun bathing in the garden again today... Lush. Wish I didn't have horrid stuffy work tomorrow, got the Sunday night blues as usual! 
Xxxxx


----------



## KG

Thanks for understanding ladies, I think I am driving my dh mad with it today. He actually looked scared when I suggested he could help by asking if I really wanted to eat that, every time I reach for the chocolate!

Amy, hoping that is a good omen!! That is a fab weight loss, I did similar with slimming world  not long before I got pg with ds (probably why I'm gutted at my weight gain now, I don't want to have to start from  scatch again) so let's hope the same happens for you.

Katie, I triggered last night, so probably why I'm feeling so huge today. Hopefully in 2 weeks neither of us will worry what we weigh.

Kx


----------



## Katie Kate

Good luck for basting tomorrow KG xx


----------



## BettyJ

Hello Girls

I still don't really know my way around this site, so I hope that this is in the right section.

I am currently having my first round of IUI and would love to speak to other people going through the same.  I went for a scan on Friday to find that I have 3 follicles, one is 14mm and the other 2 are smaller.  The nurse has asked that I have another scan tomorrow in the hope that the largest is now 17mm and the other 2 haven't grown too much.  I am so nervous and excited!

Good luck to everyone going through the same! x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

KG - Good luck with basting tomorrow. x 

Cupcake - Hope the scan goes well and that you are wrong about the overstimmed.   

Hasina - Glad   has arrived and that this will be your time    

BettyJ - Welcome and   

Katie - Glad you enjoyed the sun but hope you didn't burn. x 

Amyb - don't always listen to the stats they can be proved wrong    

Wolla, Missy, shenagh,Broody, catherine and forever - Hope you are ok. x 

Hells - How you doing? 

Love to all and good luck to anyone basting or testing next week. xx


----------



## wolla

Cupcake - when i read your post i thought you were going to say you threw the cats at him so I was quite relieved that it was the scratch post lol.  Our poor Dh's eh - he'll get over it.

Wolla
x


----------



## olga74

Evening, 

Hope you don't mind me joining here.  I'm on the March/April thread and they all seem to be going through IVF (kinda lost sometimes).

Anyway, I'm starting my second IUI, injections since Friday, first scan on Friday, day 10.  I didn't bast til day 19 last cycle.  I did an early test as I was going away so wasn't too surprised when it was a BFN.  AF arrived 2 days early and I was back on to the clinic.  I'm on 75iu Gonal-F, which DH gives me every night.  Though I may have to be brave and do it myself the next 2 evening as he's working late. Oh, going for a consultation for acupuncture tomorrow evening too.  Anyway, first cycle I was a serious slow grower - finally got 1 follie to 17, the others were around 10-14, about 4 of them.  So I'm hoping to improve this cycle, needless to say.  I'm much more relaxed this time as I know what's ahead of me and don't think I'll have 6 scans and bloods - the clinic are tailoring to my cycle.  

On a more normal front, throwing myself into house and garden work, felt odd not doing much for 2 weeks while I was waiting to test.  So out washing windows earlier in the sun   and enjoying it....   

So, that's about it about my treatment so far.  Just looking to catch up with others doing the same for a chat and advice.
 to everyone


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hi guys, quick one again. . .

Betty - Welcome, ull Deff find this forum useful, great support and info here  

Everyone else - I could of wrote all of your posts, I think we are all feeling the same. Low on hope and  , feeling fat and uncomfortable in summer clothes, eating ALOT, going crazy at close ones. Emotions are high for everyone, it's a mix of our drugs and this dreadful journey we are all.   to all, let's just let it all out and be here for each other.

Hasina - Wohooooooo! Brill news on AF, and guess what?!?! She's arrived for me too! Ahhhhhh, bout bloody time. I'm just spotting and cramping at the min so this is only day 0 for me, I shall be in full flow tommorrow and be officially day 1. I'll be ringing clinic in the morning but after the conversation I had with them last week I'm not hopeful I'll be able to cycle!   They said they were very very busy and with the bank holidays coming up they might be a prob! Typical eh. But regardless I'll be having a clomid cycle if I can't have a IUI, I've stacks of the stuff so I'll just take it upon myself to do something, if I dont take any drugs I'll not have another AF for months so tuff titty what they think on the matter. Hope I at least get a scan to see if cyst has gone. Anyway, we will be cycle buddies after all   

Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Just a quickie as am on my phone. 

Thanks for your messages ladies. 

Olga - welcome! We sound very similar. I have PCOS, DH is *fairly* ok. BMI is ok. I've started ny first cycle of IUI (50iu puregon every day) DH does mine, not sure i'd be able to. 

I am not responding to drugs at the mo. Day 9 scan = nothing, day 12 = nothing. Got another scan on tues (day 15) and im hoping for something - ANYTHING!! 

Looking forward to hearing more of your story and fingers crossed fr you for this cycle - feel free to message me! 

Amy xx


----------



## KG

Wolla, my dh threw the cat at me once (& I was thinking the same when I read cupcakes post!) 

Before anyone phones the RSPCA, the cat was fine, landed on all four paws on the bed! Dh was just so cross and had the cat him his arms at the time...

Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

KG


I cannot tell you how much that made me laugh!

Hhahahahahahahahaha! 

Good luck for basting tomorrow! 

A xx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - good luck at your scan i know how nervous you are. Thinking of you 

hasina - yippee so glad AF has finally arrived for you.
Forever hopefull - Glad AF finally arrived hoping the clinic can fit you in! 

Good luck to anyone else who are having scans or bastings today i only have a few minutes so not time to read all that i missed in the last couple of days but will catch up later. Welcome to the new ones. Trying to update the list and add on everyone as i go. 

Stimming 
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 15 scan on tue 12th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
BettyJ - scan - monday 11th Apr
catherine -

2ww 
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?

BFP 
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles 
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for AF for 3rd IUI (?Final attempt, considering calling it a day)
Hopefullyvsoon - waiting for AF


----------



## kl82

Hi all,

Just an update - basting went well on Saturday (wasn't sure what to expect as it's my first cycle with iui), DH sample was great and it all went smoothly. Fingers crossed it all works out.

I'm feeling quite negative about it all today, just keep thinking that my two lead follicles (one either side) were only measuring 10 & 12 on Tuesday morning then I got my smiley face Friday morning - surely they wouldn't have grown much bigger. 

I spoke with the nurse about it on Friday and mentioned about increasing my clomid (I'm currently on 50mg) but she was adament that I shouldn't do that as if more than two mature follicles grow iui will be abandoned. 

Sorry for the moan but I'm just really wanting those follicles to have grown - I should have requested another scan (but doctor on Tues said I didnt need one) but as we are doing this privately, & the statistics of it working are relatively low, we need to be careful about the pennies!   

I should, and do, trust them but would have loved to have known what size they did grow too!

Anyway good luck to everyone testing & basting today!    ^babydust^

K x


----------



## wolla

oh cupcake - how frustrating.  Sometimes we just know our own bodies don't we and so annoying when the clinic won't listen.  Hope you don't have to abandon hun xxxxx

KG - that made me laugh (glad you pointed out that no cats were harmed in the process though lol)

Katie Kate - how you feeling?  Hope the cramps have stopped - I had cramps last time round, but haven't had any this time.  Can't believe we're only day 3 - this is going to go sooooooo slowly.

welcome to all the new ladies - and good luck to all those having scans this week.

Wolla
x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Cupcake, I am soooo annoyed for u hun  .  150iu is such a high dose to start with, u would think common sense would make them realise that.  I am only on 75iu every two days and have always produced a follie so far even if they grew slowly.  I feel for u hun x

Kl82 glad basting went well.  Good luck with the 2ww and lots of   x

Welcome to all the new ladies.  I hope this thread helps you through your IUI journies

AFM, I was spotting andvery uncomfortable from last Thursday.  AF finally came full flow yesterday.  AF usually comes on f/f within a few hours of spotting, so that was different.  I am starting stimming tomorrow.  I did win £60 on the Grand National though, woo hoo!  and we done a car boot yesterday and made £70, so had a nice weekend and made tge most of the lovely weather with a BBQ in the garden .  Because AF is here I was able to enjoy an alcoholic drink which tasted divine!! .  I have also decided to book IVF consultation if this cycle doesnt work out, scary!

Thinking of u as always x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Wolla looks like we r cycle buddies  I am on CD2 x


----------



## hasina

hi all..
missy i find u soo cute for updating and keeping everything organised everything on here...
hows 2ww going? 
if u can update me whenever u get a chance iv got day 9 scan on the 18april..
my finges are cross for bfp this time around..

cupcake i really hope the cycle doesnt get abandan... about the 3 follicle dont some clinic go ahead with 3?

kl82 hope the 2ww flys quickly as possible... and fingers cross for bfp for u hun..

kg lol ur cat must of been a small 1 for dh to throw at u... thats sooo funny..

amyb i hope there is some progress on ur next scan.. maybe ul need to have a chat with the clinic about the drugs ur on hun... xx

mina hun how u feeling? make shore u take it easy.. and keep us all updated how the scan goes bet u cant wait...

forever hiya hun... aww i really hope they can fit u in some how.. soo annoying when clinics be soo negetive... yep bank holiday around the corner soon. my fingers are cross for u.. hun dont wanna losse u buddy as we have been waiting far too long..
welcome to all the new ladies.. 

jodie how are u hun? hows the 2ww going? hope ur settlling i ur new job...

afm nothing to report apart from having period pains which i go through every month...


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - Oh i have everything crossed they let you go ahead.       I have 5 at the moment all close together but clinic say as it hasn't happened with 3 they don't seem so bothered. They just wanted to go at it more aggressive from the start as i'm a slow one! 
You did say to them so why didn't they listen to you? They think they know best obviously so it's their fault so they owe you one for the stress they have caused you all the way through this cycle    So bribe them if you have to!


----------



## wolla

Catherine - am on day 3 of 2ww ;-) Glad AF's here properly now and you can get started again - hoping you won't need your IVF consultation x  well done with your money making over the weekend - we had a good one too - I'd put a tent and porch on ebay - and actually sold them for more than we paid 2 years ago.  More than paid for my new tent - woohoo.

Cupcake - hope you get a call from the clinic soon x


----------



## Missy123

cupcake i am so sorry i know how it feels to have it abandoned i really feel for you.   I don't know what else i can say to you i was just hoping that it would all work out and they would let it go ahead, didn't want you to have to face this on top of what you have been through this month.   
Hope they let you go back on clomid and can cycle again soon.    So sorry hun can't even lend you my DH for his spermies!


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

cupcake can't they drain the other follicules for you?  I know it is yet another expense but my clinic says they can do this if you over stim.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## wolla

oh cupcake - really feel for you hun.  Abandoned cycles are bad enough, but when you're paying too it's even worse as that's money that could be spent on another cycle.  Grrrrr.  Do you lose money on your donor sperm too?  I know we'd lose the courier fee plus an admin charge if our cycle was ever abandoned.  Hope they let you go back on clomid - if you were producing 2 good follies on that I don't understand why they progress onto injectables tbh.  Big hugs for you and DH xxxxxxxxxx

Wolla
x


----------



## hasina

cupcake what the hell... im soo annoyed with ur clinic specially when uv told them to lower the drugs down bloody thats there fault.
i no exactly in how ur feeling hun cycle being abandan, it happend to me once £340 went down the drain i didnt get a surge,even them knowing my follicle was about 19mm... they should of triggered me..
ohh man i really have no othere words to say to.
my heart goes out to you and dh.. this fertility is soo hard to deal with.. 
i hope u can start soon hun... all the ladies are here for u hun... xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Just a quick post as I'm at work. 

Cupcake    I'm so annoyed for you - what dipsticks!

AmyB - Sorry about your scan on Saturday - hope things turn around at the next scan   

Hasina and Forever so glad your AF has come and you can get on with things. The waiting is the pits!

Catherine - really hoping that you'll not need your IVF consultation.   I am just about to cancel ours. We are booked to go this Wednesday. I've been putting off cancelling it in case I tempt fate.

KG - Good luck with basting!

Katie Kate - Hope you're feeling better - I felf achy the day after IUI too. Hope the 2ww zooms by.

Wolla - Hope your 2ww zooms by too.  

Mina - I'm keeping well thanks. Not many symptoms except hungrier than usual, hiccups and heartburn(although the nurse insists you can't have heartburn until third semester). I had really bad heartburn from 2ww in my first pregnancy too. How are you keeping? 

Hello and welcome to everyone else. Good luck to all those stimming and having scans this week.

Take care
HelsXXXX


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

Mina - so glad to hear your numbers went up. Congratulations and I hope everythings else goes well for you.xx

Cupcake - so sorry hun   . It must've been soo annoying to hear that and worse when you're paying for 'expert' care   .  I hope you don't have to wait as long as me to go again.xx 

Amy - sorry to hear your cycle is not going well   . I really hope things improve for you soon.x

Hasina and forever  - hooray for getting your afs! I'm still waiting for mine so feel a bit left behind now!  Hope you cycles go well   

KL82 - hello    Fingers crossed for you and I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you mad.x

Missy  - hello. Sounds like this cycle is going ok so far.    that it continues and is your lucky one.x

Hi to everyone else. I hope those stimming and those in the 2ww are doing ok     . 

Afm, Had a good weekend. Dh won on the horses and had a really nice meal out at a Mexican restaurant and the traffic was ok so we weren't sat about for hours   . My af still hasn't arrived. I've been feeling a bit ill for the last 3 days so I think maybe I've got a bug which is delaying things further   . Feeling queasy and head-achy today but then I need to catch up on sleep so I'm hoping I'll feel better tomorrow. Sorry to moan, it's probably Monday blues!

Charlie.x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

A few personals 1st, but warning, rant alert!!  

Charlie - hope you catch up and AF arrives soon.

Hells - you can get heart burn from day 1 of pregnancy, the heart burn you experience in 1st trimester is caused by progesterone levels and the heart burn in 3rd trimester is typically caused by baby's weight on stomach. Go tell the nurse to go away and read some books and come back when she knows what she's talking about! Silly mare, how dare she puck negativity on your early symptoms, you enjoy it (the fact you've got them not the heartburn itself) and by the way gaviscon is fine to take  

Cupcake - I'm sooooooo angry for you, I've had a fall out with my clinic as well so know how your feeling, at least I'm not out of pocket thou, what fools, I think you should request to speak to consultant and ask what on earth he was thinking!!

Afm - my clinic is a joke! How they have high success rates I have no idea. The nurse doesn't know her left from her right for Christ sake! Rang to tell the AF had arrived, they tried to tell me that I should take a few months off to loose some weight as that is an issue and is effecting how I respond to the drugs!?! WTF, they were clearly trying to put me off as there busy (which they've already told me), secondly ive been doing a hospital based weight loss programe and have been trying to loose weight, my BMI has gone from 32.5 to 30 and I've lost 2" off my waist, thirdly are they really serious that by having a BMI of 29 or less is going to improve things, REALLY!! I'm not bug, I'm heavy not fat! Cheeky *****, BMI are a load of nonsense! Then there's the point of they've not weighed me since Dec so how on earth does she know what my weight is to be blaming that. Another point is that I've been responding to the drugs just fine untill last month when I developed a cyst and was told that was why I wasn't responding, so there changing there minds now are they and blaming something else for their crap TX not working, and if my weight was the issue it would of had an impact throughout my TX and it hasnt!! Arrrrrrggggghhhhhh 
And just to top it all off she just casually dropped into the conversation "well you've got the added problem of your polycystic ovaries so the weight loss will help with that" eh rewind a minute, since when have I had polycystic ovaries eh?? No bugger has told me that, yeah I have some symptoms of it and had thought maybe it would be an issue, but after lots of investigations it's never been mentioned and I've always been told they were all NAD. So are we just not giving patiets diagnoses now, we just leave them in the dark?!
Well I've managed to wangle a scan on we'd to see if the cyst has gone and they will decide then wheather to do IUI or not. Bloody incompetent *****!

I'm furious! Got help her on Wed coz I'm going to tear pieces out of the dosey mare


----------



## Missy123

Forever hopefull - You have waited long enough for AF so hoping the cyst has gone and you can start treatment.  What an idiot the nurse was, sounded like they were just trying to find any excuse for you not to start! These clinics are starting to sound really incompetant what's wrong with them all?
charlie - Can't believe you haven't got your AF yet! Are you sure you haven't conceived naturally!  I would be getting out the HPT by now.

BettyJ - How did the scan go? I added you to our list hope you don't mind.
KG - Hope the basting went well and you are now on your 2ww.  
hellsbells - Enjoy your symptoms and ignore the nurse. Good job we have Forever Hopefull on board to help us. 

cupcake - Big  to you and DH. I'm going to be lost without you now this cycle.  
AmyBxxx - Hope you have some follicles showing on your scan tomorrow. 

Day 12 scan for me tomorrow so wondering what has happened to the cyst and how big my follicles have grown now.

Stimming  
KG - day 13 scan Fri 8th Apr. Insem Mon 11 Apr
AmyBxxx - day 15 scan on tue 12th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 12 scan - 12th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
BettyJ - scan - monday 11th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - baseline scan - 13th Apr

2ww  
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?

BFP  
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles  
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for scan on wednesday


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

woo hoo AF has entered the building!  Typically at one minute past the clinics opening hours so will have to wait until tomorrow to book baseline...


----------



## aimees

cupcake - so sorry, what a total nightmare. I would be so furious. Can you speak to someone?  

Forever - I can't believe that nurse, how rude! Some of these nurses are just so ignorant it worries me. Hopefully she was mistaken about the PCOS as I would hope they would have told you about that. And re hte BMI, my consultant said 30 is fine, and he is one of the best in the UK apparently. I agree with you, BMI is total nonsense. I'm a size 10-12 but weight lots because i'm not a particularly delicate girl, have always been big boned and well built. At a recent nurses appt I got told off for having a BMI of 26 and I tried to explain that it was my build, but it was like talking to a brick wall. Glad you have the scan on Wed. 

Charlie - could you be pg? Sorry, I am not up with where you are at, but i hope so. 

afm - nothing to report, am on the DHEA still to up the AMH levels, and just dreading the side effects which should start to kick in soon - loss of hair on head, growth of facial hair, spots, greasy hair, aggression, irritability - sounds like me on a bad day really!!! Start my IVF at the end of next month hopefully. 

Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Cupcake - Sorry about having to abandon I know how frustrating and upsetting it is.  I have pcos looking ovaries so they put me on metformin to help me not over stim which did reduce the number but I was still getting too many so they made me inject everyother day which worked in the end. Its so annoying when they won't listen to you.  

Aimess - Hope the time goes quickly for you, and that you don't get too many symtoms. x 

Forever - I hope the clinic can fit you in and that the stupid nurse apologises for the mistakes she has obviously made by telling you that you had PCOS and BMI was too high.   

Charlie - I was wondering if you could be prg?

AFM - sore (.)(.) are not so sore so had a paddy yesterday as I was feeling really well and symptoms had gone!!! Now worrying that all has gone wrong!

To everyone having treatment, scans or on their 2ww good luck and   

Love to all 
Moo.x


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

Just a quick check-in, heading for first acupuncture appointment, more needles  .  And I had to do my own injection this evening - the trauma of it all.  It'll be the same tomorrow evening as DH is working.  But just wanted to drop in, have a quick catch up.

I'll get to personals tomorrow xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Forgot to say welcome olga.


----------



## wolla

Forever - that's apalling the way the nurse has spoken to you today - all this is hard enough without having to deal with idiots like that.  You deserve an apology for either not being told of PCOS before now - or for being told that you have it when you don't.  And the BMI crap as well - grrrrrrrr - obviously not affecting your response, she's just making excuses.  Big hugs for you   

Mina - try not to worry.  I had hardly any pg symptoms until late on - was never sick or even queasy in the slightest, and no sore (.)(.) - just enjoy feeling well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Wolla
x


----------



## AmyBxxx

On phone again hoping to get online for personals in the morning b4 scan. 

Just wanted to say:

Cupcake  gutted for you. Hope ur ok. Xx

KG hope basting went well. 

Forever I know I shouldn't but LOL you are right- we have the same sense of humour and I love your posts! Can't believe that dippy nurse. I will reply properly tomorrow. Love you loads and hope you feel better after a good chill with DH tonight! Xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,

Just a quick post from me....

Cupcake - I understand your frustration hun, i have had 2 abandoned cycles, i know its annoying now, but you'll soon be cycling again! Hopefully AF should arrive in a couple of weeks and you can get going again!!  

Hasina - Glad AF finally arrived for you, see I bet your glad you didnt take the provera now, because that takes at least 10 days to induce a period.  Fingers crossed for this cycle!!    Thanks for your note, i'm ok, trying not to think about 2ww too much, the new job is keeping my mind busy, so that is good!!  I'm trying to be positive, but worried i'm just getting my hopes up, coz i've had IUI twice and it worked both times, but i think I would be extremely lucky for it to work 3 times out of 3!!!  

Mina - try not to fret, i'm sure there will be days where your feeling well and days where your feeling sick!!  

Hi and hugs to everyone else.
xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Morning Ladies,

Hasina - bet you're pleased AF has finally reared it's ugly head and you can get on with treatment now!  

Sheenagh - thanks for your message the other day. I know that there are quite a few ladies taking much higher doses than me - it just frustrates me that they wont 'up' it. Even though surely it must be better to take a higher dose over a shorter period than taking a smaller dose over a prolonged period and it not working?? Grrr.  

BettyJ - welcome  this site is fabulous, I don't know what Id do without it!! Looking forward to getting to know you.

Kl82, glad basting went well...hope this 2ww doesn't drag on forever!  

Catherine, wow @ you're money making abilities - on a Sunday too! My horse died  I was so emotional on Sunday that I just couldn't console myself!!

Wolla - another money spinner - i only used ebay to sell once and it was so much hassle I haven't done it again since! It is good though when you can get a bargain/make a fortune teehee.

Cupcake - how are you feeling this morning? Hope you're ok  

ForeverHopeful, sorry i couldn't reply last night - hope you're OK. It's absolutely disgusting how your clinic treated you. I cannot believe they got on about the weight issue without even weighing you!! Wtf?? And then to just throw in the PCOS comment. I really think you should make a complaint about it - possibly to your local MP and get them on the case...maybe the hospital will stop treating you like a number then. Hope you feel ok today  

Aimees - you sound like me on a good day!! Do you mind me asking what DHEA is?

Olga - how was acupuncture? I had it a few years ago to try and get a BFP, little did i know i already had a BFP and she didn't spot any signs!!  The needle part wasn't too bad (the one that hurt most was between my thumb and forefinger but that was more of a dull ache afterwards!)

AFM-just about to have a bath and tame the beast that is my body hair (thanks PCOS) before my cd15 scan today. I feel like giving my ovaries a good shake and asking them to wake up while Im in there!!

Usually when I have AF I get restless legs (does anyone else have this?) it's like they are about to start cramping? Well, ive had that over the last couple of days so I'm just hoping its a sign that there is finally something follie-wise going on in there!
Straight to work after scan so I hope it is better news as I cant have another day like last week where I couldn't stop crying! I'll let you all know anyway.  

Hope you have a good day - speak soon

Amy xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Morning all, just a quickie as rushing out but hope everyone is well and thinking of you all.

Baseline scan booked for tomorrow 11am.  Very excited but also really worried in case they find anything that means I won't be able to start (not that I know what they are looking for!) x


----------



## wolla

Amy - best of luck for scan today   

FH - good luck for tomorrow   

Wolla
xx


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - Good luck with the scan. x

cupcake - Hope you are ok.


----------



## KG

AmyB, wishing you lots of luck today.

Cupcake, I can imagine how frustrated you must be feeling, esp after you had expressed your concerns already.

AFM - basting went well, lots of low down AF pains for a couple of hours beforehand, which nurse said is ovulation and just when they what it to happen. I had a good chat with her about timings as my clinic goes for 40 hours after trigger. 

Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Had scan - still no response. Upped dose to 75iu. Next scan fri


----------



## aimees

Amy - sorry you're still not responding. It's not always the same month to month so please don't give up hope. DHEA is a hormone that can increase the quality of eggs. I have low ovarian reserve so it replenishes those. It's not a prescription drug, however you need to have the doses administered by a specialist and it's not suitable for everyone, ie I have seen you have PCOS and so you would not be able to take it. It raises testosterone levels, so the side effects are spots, balding hair but hair growth on face, but apparently you can feel energetic and strong. Weird. Waiting for it all to kick in and worried sick about my hair falling out. Good luck for your scan today.


----------



## aimees

sorry Amy, got confused! I konw you had your scan as I wrote about it in the top line! Must be the DHEA x


----------



## ruby1

Hey all !! 

Just popping in to say hi ... Hope you are all ok ? Good to see some more BFP's. 

I am 11 weeks today , yey ! I have a scan next week, I will let you know how I get on ... 

Good luck and baby dust to you all what ever stage your at xxxx


----------



## BettyJ

Hello again ladies,

Firstly thank you for all your welcome messages, it was realy sweet of you to reply to my message.  I'm so glad that I found this board!

AmyB - I hope that your scan went okay today.  It's so hard having to face work when you are feeling emotional, hopefully it was good news for you!

Forever Hopeful - I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience with your nurse.  I think they forget that they are dealing with real people sometimes.  I was told that I had polycystic ovaries by one nurse, I came home did hours of internet research on it and got myself really upset, to be told at the next appointment that I didn't have it!  

Catherinettc - we have an IVF appointment booked for the end of the month too.  I'm hoping that we won't need it either.  It seems like such a big step, we have only just started IUI!  Fingers crossed that we don't need it!!

Cupcake - I'm so sorry that you had your cycle abandoned.  I had 3 folicles, with 2 that were smaller and similar in size and I was worried about the same thing.  We invest so much energy and hope into this process I can imagine how disappointed you are.  I hope that you are okay.

Missy123 - thank you so much for adding me to the list!  I was chuffed when I saw my name on there!  Good luck with your scan, I hope that your cyst has gone and your folicles are nice and big!

A massive congratulations to all those lucky ladies who are pregnant!  It gives so much hope to hear about your brilliant news!

AFM - I have had my first basting today!  I went for a scan yesterday and I had 1 folicle that was 22 and another that was 17, I was so pleased!  They gave me my trigger injection (in the bum - the sense of shame and embarrassment that I felt at the start of this process has now officially gone!), and they did the basting today.  24 hours after seems quite quick, does anyone else have theirs so soon afterwards? The basting was okay, although it hurt more than I expected.  I have booked today off work so I can relax and watch chick flicks!  I still have some stomach pains, is this normal?  Now I have to get through my 2 week wait!  I don't know how I'm going to do it!

Lots of love and luck to everyone xx


----------



## KG

Hi Betty, I had my basting yesterday and still have a few twinges today. Wishing you loads of luck with your 2ww. I won't say its the easiest 2 weeks in the world and I find gets gradually more stressful as you get closer to OTD, but all of us on here will be there to support you! 

It seems that different clinics baste anywhere between 24 and 40 hours after trigger, depending on whether they believe it is better for the sperm to be there waiting, or whether they want you to ovulate before, or pretty much at the same time as, basting. I have no idea if one is better than the other, personally I close 
my eyes, trust my clinic and try not to think about it too much! There's enough about this process to drive me mad without me thinking as well!

Amy, good news that they haven't stopped your cycle. Fingers crossed the increased dose will do the trick.

Kx


----------



## wolla

Betty - on my BFP I was basted 26 hours after trigger.  Others have had BFPs 40 hours after trigger - I think you've just gotta have faith.  Good luck, and welcome to the 2ww

KG - glad your basting went well  x x  I had ovulations pains for a couple of hours before and a couple of hours after basting this time - fingers x'd for both of use that that was a good sign x

Amy - sorry scan didn't go any better.  Hope they start growing before next scan

Ruby - great to hear from you.  wow - 11 weeks already - more than a quarter of the way there   Enjoy scan next week


----------



## Missy123

I am so shocked i am ready with 3 follicles of 17,17, and a 18 on day 12 so trigger tonight and basting on thursday at 11. I'm never ready til day 17 so wasn't expecting that!  Mine will be 40 hrs between but i'm not getting into that again as what will be will be. I will only drive myself with timings again. 
Cyst is still there at 21mm but they aren't bothered about it. I will update as i go again and do some personals in a while. Just going for a little bit of  (sorry tmi) be back in 12 and 1/2 mins  .

Stimming 








AmyBxxx - day 18 scan on fri 15th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 14 - Insem 14th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - baseline scan - 13th Apr

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG -
BettyJ -

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF
Forever Hopeful - waiting for scan on wednesday


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

Betty - hello   . I'm glad basting went well. Those follies sound good so fingers crossed   . I'm sat at home too and was just about to reach for my sex in the city dvds but I think dh has hidden them!

Forever - what a bunch of t***s at your clinic!! Mine keep asking me if I have pcos which I think is ridiculous cos they should be the ones in the know   . I hope that at your scan you can get them all sorted. 

Ruby - congrats on that milestone   . Are you going to tell friends etc soon? (if you haven't already that is). It must be soooo exciting    

Amy - so sorry hun. I really hope there's better news for you on friday.x Oh and I also get restless legs but have never really related it to a time in my cycle. I just get them mostly when I'm in bed trying to relax or if I've woken up in the night.  I call it energy legs cos it feels like I need to run or something   . For me it's probably cos I need something that I'm not eating and it's probably something gross like olives. I'm sure you didn't need to know any of that   !

Missy - wow it sounds good that it's all happened a bit quicker. Good luck for thursday and fingers crossed. Enjoy your afternoon delight   

Aimees - I hope you don't get the side effects but I do hope that at the end of all your treatments it will be worth it   . Good luck for when you start ivf    

AFM, I took today off work cos I felt yucky this morning but i do feel a lot better than yesterday. Af still hasn't arrived and to those of you that wondered, I'm too scared of pee sticks and chickened out this morning. I keep getting af type twinges so I feel it's on its way and that there's not been some miracle. It really would be too as dh and I only did the deed without being careful once. Anyway, i don't want to think about that too much as I'll feel like a total idiot when af does come. I wondered this morning if I'm feeling sick through stress or something so I'm starting to     . Jammy dodgers help though   

Hello to all you lovely ladies that I've missed. I hope you are all ok.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy123

charlie - sorry but it did sound like you could be pregnant but if you feel like she's on her way i hope she hurrys up for you. Glad the jammy dodgers helped you feel better!

Ruby - nice to hear from you and hope you are keeping well, good luck with the scan next week the time is going by so fast.
AmyBxxx - Hope the higher dose does the trick and there's some action by friday. They can grow quite fast when they want to.   

See it wasn't much more than 12 1/2 minutes    really feel for DH as i'm using donor sperm he will stay well clear of me so got to make the most of it before!
Just a quick question anyone who uses pregnyl i've always used 1 powder 1 liquid i checked as it said 2 on my paperwork but does anyone use 2 powders?


----------



## KG

Missy, yep, I use two powders, mixed with one liquid. Brilliant news with your follies!

Kx


----------



## Missy123

Thanks KG but my clinic wants 1 powder but still the 40 hours! Not sure how that works that has got me puzzled now as it clearly says 2 on their paperwork but double checked and they say 1. I knew i shouldn't have started looking into it.


----------



## hasina

hi all hope all is well and fine..
here goes with the personals...

missy fantastic news about ur follicles...im realy hoping that this is ur month...
about the powder, what is that used for dnt mind me asking... because this time i most likely will ask the clinic for progestron ect...
goodluck on thursday hun... xxx

charlie hiya hun... awww i agree with otheres to take a test... soo at u know whats happening down there   u never know hun miracles can happen.. soo if it great news then ur lucky... but if its not wer all here for u even though u wer ment to be cycle buddies with me and forever... i be with u all the way xxx

kg, jodie, helen, wolla, katie, kl82,aimees,  and betty wish u all the best for the 2ww to be over quickly.. and reach for ur dreams into becoming mummys soon xx

everyone else that are waiting for scans hpe the time flys quickly soo we all get fed up on the 2ww  

mina how u doing lovely... dont worry hun too much, hopefully once uv had the scan u would feel much better.. hang in there.. the waiting never finishes.. xxx

afm nothing to report been ok soo far with clomid this cycle. normally i do feel dizzy or so... but anyway so far so good and have been drinking pinapple juice...
but boi the ugly af has been heavy sorry tmixx

if i have missed out on anyone sorry and hi to all xx


----------



## Missy123

hasina - It's the trigger pregnyl with the powder and liquid we were talking about. Don't worry just me driving myself mad again!
Glad the clomid is going ok for you so far.   

Hopefullyvsoon - Hope your baseline scan tomorrow says good to go! Good luck


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

It's busy in here today and I only have a few personals - 

Amy - Acupuncture was ok.  It was my first time and went on for 90 mins, including the consultation.  He has mailed me a list of foods today to put into my diet.  Seems I like cold stuff a lot and he recommends putting more heat into it.  The only thing I didn't agree on is he said not to drink so much water.  Now I don't do tea or coffee and I actually like water.  It can be at room temp or cold, which ever.  Not sure if I'll be giving that up.  And isn't it needed to help keep the follies and over stimulitation?  Anyway the needles weren't too bad, it's a means to an end really. Don't think I'd do it for relaxation.  And I'm like you on responding to my Gonal-f - it was day 18 for my trigger, day 19 for basting last cycle.  Of course, I'm hoping for a sprint this time around  

KG      after your basting  

Forever - how are you after that   of a nurse.  I know that complaining to the clinic manager is probably the best thing to do, save it happening to anyone else - but then are you only prolonging the incident for yourself.  Karma is a  , at least that's the way I look at things (though I do have a very strange sense of logic   )

BettyJ - I had my basting about 18 hours after my trigger shot.  I will ask more about this in the clinic next time.  This is only my second cycle so it's a steep learning curve....

AMF - I'm sitting looking at my Gonal-f box, wondering if I'll get the needle in properly tonight.  Last night it was under the skin, I could feel it but reckoned that it's absorb one way or the other    I'm down for my scan Friday and no doubt Monday or Tuesday.     for basting around Easter.  It's the lack of control that kills me but guess I'll just have to get over that.

Best of wished to everyone today


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Thanks Missy much appreciated!  I have no idea what they look at on the baseline scan??  Now worrying that they only re scan after 7 days (is that normal?) in case I over stim as I have PCO.  Found out today there is a big difference between PCOS and PCO which was news to me (and good news to lots I think).

As a newbie trying to work out how to keep on top of personals rather than just replying individually.  Think I need a secretary to take notes!

Hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Afternoon Ladies

KG and Betty - good luck on your 2WW, hope you don't go  

Missy - Wow, how good are you ovaries this month! Eeeeeeee this could be the one, best of luck for basting mate  

Charlie - I agree, I'd do a test. Ive done that many and had that many BFNs that they don't bother me anymore, I look at them as confirmation that I'm not pregnant rather than confirmation of being pregnant. That way there's no disappointments, only the possibility of a pleasant surprise. At least it will stop your mind from thinking 'what if'. I normally find that if I get a BFN then AF arrives soon after.

Amy -   glad I amused you my dear. Sorry there's still no response, at least theyve upped your dose, there's still hope they'll grow by Friday. Stay positive, here's a few extra to help you along  

Hasina - Cycle buddy   my AF is horrendous as well. I hallways have heavy ones but there ways that bit worst when it's late. I suppose I build up big fat linings so they have to go somewhere don't they! Yak 

HopefullyVsoon - you will be cycle buddies with me and Hasina   I found it difficult to keep up with who's who at first but you soon start to remember and it becomes easier.

AFM - I had a very emotional night last night, lots of crying and wanting to punch the wall. Thank you for all your replies to my rant, it's reassuring to know you are behind me. The problem is I have to tread very carefully as I work closely with the consultant and also have some involvement with the fertility team at work, so ******* them off and complaining isn't going to be easy. But yes action is needed, so I've thought long and hard about how I can say what I want to say without being aggressive (not easy I tell you) and I think I've got a little script worked out. 

What's the difference between PCOS and PCO, is one the syndrome and one the condition? If I do have either (which I will be finally getting answers on tommorrow) what do I need to know?? Is there anything I can do to help matters? Yous will know more than me. 

Wish me luck coz I'm going to need it! Hope the pesky cyst has gone and business as usual can be reassumed.

A BIG      to everyone else

Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Wolla and Jodie - thanks for the words of advice I'm trying to keep reminding myself. xx 

Missy - Great news on the follies and good luck with basting.x 

Ruby - good to hear from you and glad things are good with you. x

Charlie - you never know that one time may have been the right time? Also Forever is right the number of Pee Sticks I've wasted when AF has been late as within the hour AF arrives   

KG and Betty - Glad basting went well and good luck    

Hasina - Hope you feel better soon.x 

Forever - Good luck with the consultants and   that your cyst has gone.x

Everyone else I hope all is well with you

hugs to all
Moo.x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever and Hasina, glad to hear I have some cycle buddies (as long as all ok with scan tomorrow, so worried!).

I was diagnosed with what I thought was PCOS several years ago and remember them saying I had it in both ovaries.  It always seemed a bit strange as although the ultrasound showed the cysts I never had any of the symptoms of the syndrome.  It wasn't until someone on another thread earlier was trying to find out the difference between PCO and PCOS that I did some research for her and found out there were two different things.  I can PM you if you need to know the difference instead of rambling away on this post!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Forever Hopeful - I have pcos, have had it years and know everything there is to know about it - feel free to ask away - there is also a good website - google verity pcos.


I'm kind of getting used to the news that I am not responding to drugs. I REALLY hope I get some kind of reaction for next week - I am due to go away to see my family over easter and wont be able to go if im still injecting/basting hasnt happened. I miss them all so much and looking forward to my trip has been the only thing getting me through  

sorry ive been all about me I'm just so down about it all. Hopefully the upped dose will help -

I have a question... whats the latest anyone has had a reaction? what dose were you on? xx

PS Thank you whoever it was updating me on the list xxx you girls are so lovely xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey all how is everyone?

amyb- my latest was day 34!!! and i was on 150iu daily! i also have PCOS and havent reacted to all of my cycles until day 21+ i know its not great news but you should still hold out hope.. i still get actual period type cramps etc even though i have nothing there!

missy- great to see ur gettin basted already  fingers crossed hun!

kg and betty- best of luck on ur 2ww x

hasina- hope your feeling better soon

to all stimming- best of look lets have a big folli dance       
those gettin basted- wishin and   ing you all get a BFP       and the 2ww doesnt send you too crazy    

and the ladies waiting for their  or the witch  hope you get your answers soon ill be praying their good xx
      

AFM- had my day 15 scan yesterday still nothing and moved up to 112.5 i know i never respond until im at least 125 soo i did the unmentionable and moved it up myself!! :S another scan on thurs hopefully something starts! i had the nurse who punctured my uterus during the last IUI... and what did i do?? i cried, sat there while she scanned me and cried i think it was out of fear of her touching me again so ive asked for someone else thurs! is that wrong of me? i felt bad as soon as i asked, but i cant be a wreck every time i go in! xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi, Just a quick one on the PCO/PCOS questions - I have PCO, which my clinic and GP explained as just the cysts on my ovaries. I think there are 3 parts to PCOS and you have to have to or more to have PCOS - i.e. the syndrome.  I think the 3 parts are cysts on the overies, hormal levels, i.e. high testosterone, and I really cant remember the 3rd one.... you could google it, if you cant find the let me know and i'll dig out some info my GP gave me.   xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Shenagh, omg day 21?! what dose do you start on? do they still make you do 2 weeks of 50ius? are you on puregon? x


----------



## AmyBxxx

just realised how many questions i asked in that last message - sounds like I was bombarding you (sorry love!!) xx

Its good news for me to hear of other people as I was just expecting to respond straight away and the clinic seem to think it normal for people to respond but have only just started telling me that sometimes people dont!!

Also, i havent been given the right needles for the puregon pen. I have needles that are for gona f i think they are in like a pen shaped tub. My god, those needles HURT! I have bruises on my tummy from using them whereas with my normal needles i didnt feel a thing!


----------



## shenagh1

amybxx- im on gonal f the 450iu pen!! ive always started on 75iu but it doesnt abs nothing for me! i have to take two weeks of 75iu of gonal f! and its is crap because i know my own body and i KNOW it will never work on only 75iu!

have they upped you dose for you yet? 21 days is a very long time to wait and ive seen so many women havin basting day 12, 14, 16 etc but they are usually not as bad a case OR privately they start off high to get you through quicker! thats the way it is over here anyway xx

lol by the way you are not bombarding me at all ask anything you like hun! xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Shenagh - i have been on 50iu of puregon for 13 days, today I've had it upped to 75iu's, then 75 tomorrow and Thursday - off for scan on fri (day18!!) i'm REALLY hoping i respond. It's just sooooooooooo frustrating!

I get all the cramps and everything and then NOTHING - i feel like such a big fraud!!

With your pcos do you get AF? I dont have a cycle at all and have to induce a bleed with provera. 

Although it's not nice, it is a relief to have this site and realise not everyone is the same and there are people who respond differently etc.

xxx


----------



## shenagh1

Amybxx- no I don't have cycles and unfortunately provera etc gave me migraines so I went anything up to 10-12 months without one didn't mean much when younger but feeling it now your right everyone is different but I think its through that we learn from eachother! Its good they put yours up I hope it works hun and ur not like me, waiting forever on the impossible. I also have everything but with no result, its rubbish especially during t 2ww when u need cramps etc they seem so far away  xx


----------



## hasina

JUST CAME ON HERE TO GIVE EVERYONE A BIG   TO GET THROUGH THIS JOURNEY WITH A BFP AND HAVING A HAPPY ENDING XXX


----------



## hasina

CUPCAKE same here i have a good feeling this is defo missy month!!! 
soo fingers cross tightly for u missy...


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, I've been away for ages. Had a little read of last few posts but im at work so only have 5 minutes. Will have a good read on thursday hopefully. Hope everyone is doing well and that i have missed lots of BFPs!!!!! I had my second IUI on 31st March, Didn't respond as well to the menopur this time though and only had one folicle of 18mm, and had 6million washed sperm. OTD is on Sunday (eeeekkk) expecting a BFN though as I've been getting a few cramps today   although DP is staying very positive, which is nice. Think I'm going to test early on Friday. I know I'm naughty lol. Also had my first appointment at the Hommerton 2 weeks ago, so I'm now on the IVF waiting list there, so if IUI doesn't work for us I'll be starting IVF in November. Such a daunting thought, but I'm just happy now that a second option is in place for us, so it isn't necessarily the end of the world if we don't have much luck with the IUI. Praying IUI does work for us though   
That was a very me post I know, but I will catch up and send out some personals when I finish these awful night shifts. Good luck to everyone x x x x x x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

This is a ME ME ME POST, apologies
It's all systems go Ladies!!​And you will be proud of me, nurse put in her place  and I kept me cool. Win win.
I could have  when we got there as it was the evil sonographer who hurt me last time, and I've never had a baseline scan before so was apprehensive anyway as I imagined it would be sensitive, so I was concerned when I saw it was her, but thankfully she wasn't in such a bad mood/hurry today so it wasn't too bad. The clinic was running late so I was sat in the waiting room for a while and therefore quite a few colleagues noticed me sitting there so I think the cat is well and truly out the bag, no doubt they will assume I'm pregnant though as we get scanned in the antenatal unit (which I can imagine is pure torture for some ladies, I'm desensitised to it, Its only awkward for me as I'm trying to dodge ppl I know, ha ha. It's totally inappropriate though!)
Anyway that pesky cyst has gone so we are officially stimulating now, day 9 scan Tue 19th 
The nurse was a joke, I walked in the room and she went 'Hello Deborah', I followed that with a stern 'My names not Deborah, its Amy', Ha-ha you should have seen her face drop!! She had all my dates and treatment wrong AGAIN!! Even the sonographer was losing her temper with her. She literally doesn't have a clue, I wish I could request the other nurse, she's top notch, but she is only part time so is not around a lot. I pulled her on the Polycystic Ovaries issue and said I was not happy that this hadn't been mentioned before; she claimed that the Consultant had mentioned it following my Laparoscopy (The exact words as I recall are 'a few cysts that aren't an issue'). My point was that PCO wasn't mentioned and I wasn't aware of the difference between PCO and PCOS and this was the problem and had upset me. I did not get an apology from her though! Then she started banging on about my weight again so I jumped in with 'It's not as if I'm not doing anything about it . . . Bla Bla Bla', then she started trying to blame my BMI of 30 as the reason to why I didn't respond last time (not the cyst which she blamed a few weeks ago!?!), I pointed out that I had responded fine 1st cycle and she said 'but we still had to push your ovaries and up your dose to get a response' I corrected her that that was not the case and I had responded fine on basic dose and that she would not know that as she was not here and the other nurse looked after us and that she's clearly read my notes wrong!' She was a bit dumbfounded after that.
Anyway I've got everything crossed that I respond to stimulants fine like 1st cycle, mainly to prove my point!! Ha Ha. Positive vibes please peeps.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just updating 

Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 18 scan on fri 15th April
shenagh- day 9 scan mon 4th april
Missy - day 14 - Insem 14th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - baseline scan - 13th Apr
Forever Hopeful - day 9 scan 19th April

2ww 
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG -
BettyJ -

BFP   
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles 
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Yey forever, you go girl!!  So glad you let rip and hope you are feeling very pleased with yourself.  Great news that its all systems go for you.  Off right now for my baseline (so scared there will be something stopping me from starting).  Hopefully all will be good and I'll be joining my cycle buddy stimming later...

Hi and thoughts to everyone else x


----------



## Missy123

Hopefullyvsoon - Hope your scan is good today and you can start stimmng.  
Pixie22 - You only need one follicle so i'm with your DP and wishing you  
AmyBxxx & Shenagh - I hope you both respond real soon, wishing you some follicles on your next scans this week.  

Forever hopefull - Good for you it's about time we all stuck up for ourselves. Glad your cyst has gone. Sorry our posts crossed but i have amended it.

Cupcake & hasina - Thankyou girls it means so much and i feel so lucky that this month has gone so smoothly for me (apart from the worry over the cyst). 
I'm glad i have you to keep me positive on this rollercoaster. It will be all our times real soon i can feel it. We have to pull each other through the good and the bad.  
Jodie - How have you been? Hope your 2ww is going good.  

Had my trigger last night and it didn't hurt as much as i remembered! Just waiting now for my insem tomorrow and to join all those on the 2ww.  
Good luck for the scans this week and for anyone testing not sure who as we have a few OTD missing. Love to you all.  

Stimming








AmyBxxx - day 18 scan - fri 15th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
Missy - day 14 - Insem 14th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - baseline scan - 13th Apr
Olga - scan - Fri 15th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - 19th April

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG -
BettyJ - 
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF


----------



## Bubblicious

Just popping in to give all my lovely ladies some    .


----------



## wolla

Missy - fantastic news on your follies.  Good luck for basting tomorrow   

Amy - hoping the increased dose kicks in and you have some nice follies on Friday x x 

Forever - good for you for sticking up for yourself, and fab that it's all systems for you now - good luck x x

Bubbs   

Hopefully - hope scan goes ok today x x 

Pixie - good luck for testing on Fri - you'll be what - 15dpiui by then, so shouldn't be too early.  My clinic say to test 16dpiui but I always test early (unless AF's already arrived)

Katie - cycle bud - where've you gone?  Hope the 2ww not driving you mental x x x 

Jodie, Hasina, KG, Aimees, Catherine, Cupcake, Sheenaagh  and anyone I've missed   

AFM - well 5dpo and this is the longest 2ww ever.  Being at work doesn't help as it's soooooooo quiet at the moment that I've got far too much time on my hands and end up just obsessing over early symptoms etc - not healthy :-(  Anyhoo - only work Mon-Wed so after today I'll hopefully be slightly less obsessed for a few days.  Got the in-laws coming up for the weekend so need to clean the house top to bottom tomorrow - which I'm sure DS will 'help' with no doubt.

Wolla
x


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Missy good luck for basting tomorrow !

Wolla I have plenty of cleaning you could do if you need help filling the time 


Baseline went really well and the PCO I was worried about doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought.  They mentioned something about a split(?) uterus but it was only a maybe and not an issue just means they have to decide which side to put the sperm!  I actually don't think I even have that as I have already given birth and it was never mentioned.  It was quite strange coming away with an ultrasound photo of my uterus without a baby in it!  Anyway all set for stimms tonight, stressing I will do something wrong. need to borrow a DH to inject me!


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Thanks guys  

Bubbs - How are you, was just thinking we hadn't heard from you for a while.

Katie & Catherine - Are you out there guys?  

Hopefully - Wohooo cycle Buddy, get in! Whens your next scan? What drugs and dose etc are you on? Youve probably got a bicornuate uterus which is like a heart shape, its relatively common and not really an issue. Sometimes sonographers mention things for mention sake and I often wonder why bother as it only puts worry in peoples minds, especially when its pregnancy related. Doh!

Missy - good luck for tommorrow hun    

 to everyone else

Drugs in the fridge and ready to go. I feel free, that prob sounds stupid but Ive had it out with the nurse and my cyst has finally gone, a little bit of cloud has been lifted


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Forever, how sweet putting it like that, I love the thought of having a heartshaped uterus! I will be on 0.3ml of suprecur every night starting tonight and 75 of Menopur starting tomorrow.  Next scan is next wednesday then hopefully the friday ready for Easter eggs!  Hows about you?  What time are you injecting.  I'm counting down the minutes to get it over and done with...xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

God thats completely different to me, its funny how the different clinics use different drugs and routines. I take clomid from day 2 till day 6, then I take 50iu of perugeon every other day at 9pm from day 7 until ready for basting. My next scan is Tuesday. Eeeeeee Easter Eggs, I hadn't thought about that. The last time we basted it was valentines day (thought that was a good omen, but it wasn't meant to be  )

xx


----------



## Missy123

Ruby - Hope things improve for you soon  I know you are having a rough time but i'm sure you wouldn't change it for the world. 
Yes and you can still complain we won't think any less of you for doing so, it's just a pity you can't enjoy it but maybe you will start feeling a bit better soon. 

wolla - Hope the 2ww goes faster when you get busy cleaning and then when you got company i'm sure it will just fly by. What are you going to get DS to do, the hoovering or the dusting you should be watching with your feet up!

Bubbs - Hope you are keeping ok, hows the break going? 

What a change in the weather i am freezing. 

Stimming








AmyBxxx - day 18 scan - fri 15th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
Missy - day 14 - Insem 14th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Olga - scan - Fri 15th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG -
BettyJ - 
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Forever - well done on putting her in her place, and good luck with the strimming   that this will be it. x 

Hopefully - Glad scan went ok and good luck hun. x 

Missy - I'm freezing too  good luck for basting tomorrow    

Wolla - Don't do too much hun. x 

Bubbs - Good to hear from you.x 

Ruby - you are right about the worry bit, I can't seem to stop!!!

Everyone else hope all is well and you are taking care. 

Moo.x


----------



## Katie Kate

Hiya everyone....

Sorry I've been a bit awol... Got a lot on my mind and just haven't had a minute to myself... More of that in a bit...

Forever Hopeful- thanks for asking where I am you're sweet x I'm sending u as many positive vibes as possible, and so glad it's all go go go... I'm jealous that u know what u r taking about and stand up to the nurse, I sometimes feel like my clinic just 'entertain me' when u ask them questions and just want to get me out of the room so they can see the ivf patients... Wish i could say that to them, bit late now though ad this is my last shot... I like the way you put it that u feel free now the cyst has gone... Unfortunatly my cyst has been there through all 3 of my iuis but is due to be removed in may and I think I will feel the relief too x

Wolla: also thanks for asking where I am! I totally agree that this 2ww is the longest ever, only 5 days in, Bloomin hell! I'm symptom spotting too but trying so hard not too. I had all of these symptoms last time too and got a BFN so I don't look at the symptoms in a positive way anymore... Glad u will b busy at the weekend, it will fly by for u I'm sure! Im getting involved in postal vote issueing (as I work for the council) so am working sat to try to pass the time! 
Have decided not to buy a HPT until test day or the day after as last time I stupidly tested 4 days early and it was a fake positive... Both previous cycles my AF has come early anyway so it might not come to that! 
Good luck to u, whatever my result I REALLY hope u get your BFP xxxx

I've been a bit bogged down this last week... One of my best friends went into labour a few days ago and has given birth this morning to s little girl called Bonnie. I am chuffed for them but also so emotional and sad for myself. I remember the day she told me she was pregnant, I had just been told my first iui was cancelled because of the bank holiday and I was devastated. I reacted really badly and drank too much and cried ALOT... And now the baby is here & they have their lovely little family and I am no further forward . I feel like a failure, like what I've been going through is so insignificant. God I sound selfish and self absorbed- just having a bit of a low few days. Also feeling really bloated, so constipated (tmi sorry) and generally sluggish and hormotional. 

This 2ww is hard, and the thought of having to move to ivf next is even harder.

Sorry for such a down beat post, and good luck to everyone having scans and testing in the next few days
Kate xxxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, Katie and Wolla, far too early to be symptom spotting, ladies! Sorry it's dragging so much for you both. Fortunately I've had quite a busy week so not had time to think about it yet, plus I'm a couple of days behind you both. Next week I will be stressing out though! How are the other 2ww ladies doing?

Missy, loads of luck for basting tomorrow!

Bubbs, hi! Hope you are doing ok and that you got a holiday sorted.

hopefullyvsoon, no point lending you my dh, he's never done an injection! He was away when I had to do the first couple and after that I got into the habit of doing them myself.

Forever, I feel for you having to sit there with colleagues speculating on your private business. Great going with the nurse, though, so incompetent.

Charlie, sending AF thoughts your way, can't believe your still waiting. At one point we thought we'd be cycle buddies. How long will you wait before you try a pee stick? If nothing else, usually as soon as you do one, AF turns up. In fact when I was late, I went into Boots and just thought about buying one, and AF turned up that evening!!

Ruby, what a shame that you are having a rough early pregnancy. Hopefully it should start to get better as you enter the 2nd tri. You are so right though, I do think that all our problems ttc mean that we've had a fair old time of stress even before that bfp, plus we give ourselves an extra guilt trip because we want our pregnancies so much we feel awful if we are not able to enjoy them all the time. I know I felt like that in my first pg and when ds was small. Take care of yourself.

Kx
Kx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Katie -          

xxxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Cupcake - don't get me started on my clinic, I'll go on and on  
I think you've done the right thing moving by the sounds of it, your clinic should of never put you on injectables and if the other clinic can see you so quickly and has such good statistics then good for you Hun   Wish you all the luck in the world

Everyone - is there any little tips you've picked up to encourage fat follicles?? I'm on a mission to prove my nurse wrong and produce big fat fellas.    

Xx


----------



## KG

Cupcake, I think that is a perfect thing for you to do. It's been a while since you had total faith in your clinic and with those stats at the new one it sounds like a good move to me.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - Don't be scared it is just a step closer to your BFP as i have a good feeling about the other clinic getting it for you.   
It's great that you can take results and your sperm with you even if you have to transport it yourself. Sorry i sent pm before catching up!
Change is always scary but it can be a really good thing if the old isn't working why stick with it? The new nurses will probably be nice too and now you have had your tests done you probably won't need anymore anyway. I haven't even had a blood test done since last summer! You've done the right thing and we are all behind you.    xx
Shenagh - Good luck with your scan and hope those follicles are growing.   

I'm feeling quite nervous today after my last insem when they couldn't locate my cervix and was left in that position for ages! Got mega butterflies about it!
I've had lots of CM since yesterday (sorry tmi) so hoping they have a good swim in the right direction once they finally get in! So wish i could give them a sat nav!   
On second thoughts better not as that will deffo take them in the wrong direction up some country lane somewhere!


----------



## hasina

Sorry on the phone so won't be able to do personals..
Just came on to wish Missy all the best today let us know how u got on!


----------



## wolla

missy - good luck for today.  lmao at the sat nav idea - i now have visions of your egg shouting 'you have reached your destination' to the swimmers lol .

back later with more personals - cleaning to be done :-(

wolla xx


----------



## shenagh1

Morning ladies
Cupcake its good u have finally done what u wanted! I bet this is your turn now that u will get treated better!
Missy- good luck with ur bastin lol @ the sat nav idea 

Sorry for lack of personals I'm tryin to ring a private hospital to price iui there! I got the same nurse today again and she measured my lining and looked for for follis DIDN'T tell me if there was any there or if lining is thick so I walked out of her room and into another and got scanned NO follies and lining is perfect! So that sucks I'm really considerin moving clinic also! Does anyone know where I could find out if there is any more nhs fertility clinics in northern ireland or ireland? X love and luck to u all xx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - Sorry there still wasn't any follicles what have they advised or were they just too ignorant for that also! Can't believe you have a perfect lining but no follicles seems really strange.  Does ireland come under the HFEA site because you may find some on there. Hope you find another one because this is stressful enough without having to go through that. 

wolla - lmao at your comment i'm having visions now too!  Hope you are doing ok on your 2ww. 

Just to let you know that i am now on my 2ww!  My cervix was easy to find this time, must have been all that milkshake i drank whilst waiting as they were running abit late. 
Actually felt something this time and have lots of cramping now and for the first time found out it was 19 million at 71% motility so now sure if that is good or not as nothing to compare it to. 
Going for a little lie down now. Thanks for the  girls.  xx 
Stimming








AmyBxxx - day 18 scan - fri 15th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
cupcake - day 9 scan 11th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 10 scan - fri 15th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - 
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - waiting for AF


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Hey Missy, glad the basting went well and hoping the 2ww flies by for you xx


----------



## KG

Missy - glad it went well. We're testing on the same day! Even though I was basted on Monday. I wonder how that works? I expect it's cause my clinic give an extra Pregnyl injection halfway though 2ww & I have to wait for it to get out of the system.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - Does the extra pregnyl replace the pessaries or do you take them also? My clinic say i can test in 14 days counting today as day 1 but my first time they said 16 but got mixed up as thats from when you have your trigger. 
I have updated the list for your OTD hope you don't mind. We just have to replace it with BFP's now!   

Hopefullyvsoon - Thankyou i hope it flies too.    

Good luck with the scans tomorrow AmyB and Olga.    

Haven't eaten all day and can't even face food maybe i should have more iui's.


----------



## olga74

Hi ladies, 

This is kinda a 'me' post - feeling really down, crampy and if I didn't know better I'd say my AF is coming. And so tired to boot.  I'm due my scan tomorrow, day 10.  I've had to take paracetamol to ease the cramps.  Last night I just started crying for no reason, it was like tears just leaked from my eyes.  And so tired. I'm on 75iu Gonal-F and only remember last month being tired.  Has anyone else had side effects like this, or is it just me??  

Anyway, I'm off to see what's for dinner.  What'd I'd really love is a really junk food pig out but I have to be healthy. 

Best of luck with everyone's 2ww, scans and all the rest.  When I feel better, I'll do more personals, 

Olga xx


----------



## angelgirl

Hi ladies,
Can i join you ... had my 1st  iui today at 1pm.
So it 2ww for me now,im looking for surport to get me through it.
So not looking forward to the pills up the front or back!!


----------



## Katie Kate

You would all be so proud of me!.....

Just been to visit my friends 36 hour old baby and I didn't even cry! She is gorgeous, and just what I want mine to be like one day  

Can't believe I managed to do it to be honest, day 7 of 2ww and I am a hormotional wreck! She promised me the first cuddle once bubba was born and I got it (well before our other friends anyway) feel quite special! Hehe

Hi Angelgirl: good luck with your 2ww x for some reason I don't have the pills so i can't sympaphise I'm afraid!

Xx

Xxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Missy - Glad basting went well and good luck for the next 2 weeks, my clinic say test 2 weeks from the day of basting but I must admit I tested a day early as I would have had to test and go to work which I didn't fancy in it had been another BFN.  Good luck and don't let the 2ww drive you too   

Cupcake - I think you have made the right decision and personalities however hard shouldn't come into it although I know I would be feeling the same as you.   

Katie - Well done proud of you. x 

Angelgirl - welcome. x

Olga - When I first started taking the drugs (18 months ago) I had terrible symptoms make sure you keep your fluid intake up as this can help. x 

KG - How you doing? 

love and hugs to all.

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

hi all.. 

missy good to hear basting went well... and they manage to find ur cervix... i always have the problem even when i go for smear test they find it difficault finding the cervix..
i hope for my basting they manage finding my cervix quickly as well..
i dont think i need to wish u any luck as ive said befor this will defo be ur month iv got my fingers cross, and im right beside u all the way through...xx  

katie welldone hun really proud of you...  hopefully things will seem better slowly day by day..  

olga 74 aww hun sorry to hear u not feeling too good.. just take it easy  

anglegirl welcome hun.. hope the 2ww goes quickly for u.. and hoping its a bfp for u..

charlie hay hun any news yet?

jodie how u doing? not long now  

afm nothing really to report last clomid 2moro (yuk i hate taking tablets) cant wait for scan on monday ,but tiny bit worried about cyst like everyone! not that i have but just get worrid aftter the m/c smetimes we all just feel negetive..
tbh im much worried about progestron, pessary etc because i wil be requesting for that ..

sorry if iv missed out on anyone xx


----------



## wolla

Missy - glad basting went well - no of swimmers sounds good to me.  I've never been told the count or anything - was just told last time that they'd prepped really well and were looking good (gives me one less thing to obsess about I suppose lol)

Cupcake - sounds like you've made the right decision for you - hope the new clinic look after you better than the old one hun x x 

Kate - well done going to visit your friend's new baby.  My cousin had her baby the day we got our BFN last month, which I found really hard, as we're very close.  Once I went to visit though I just fell in love with the baby - you just can't help it can you.  Hope the 2nd week of 2ww goes a bit faster for us both.

Hi to everyone else 

AFM - got the inlaws arriving tomorrow so won't be on here over the weekend.  Feeling incredibly hormotional and ready to snap at anyone and everyone at the drop of a hat (lol see 1st paragraph for example) - so should be an interesting weekend.

WOllax


----------



## brookie0079

Hi

I am totally new to this, We have been TTC for 2 years now and no such look  started IUI on Wednesday with 1st scan but strangely there were a few follicles sat doing nothing so I have now started injecting Puregon  until Tuesday when I have to go back for scan 2!! Really hope the collude of follicles has gone by then and the drugs are working!! The whole process is rather daunting and I am just getting use to injecting myself which has been a challenge; hardest thing is having somebody to talk to as nobody us aware of what we are going through as we just couldn't bare thought of all the questions!! 

We have unexplained infertility which has to be the most frustrating thing ever knowing we shouldn't have any problems but that's just something we have to accept!! 

It's been good reading your past threads and knowing your all going through the same things 
Xx


----------



## KG

Missy, thanks for updating me. The extra shot is instead of pessaries. Hoping it works as I didn't take it last month due to the cyst problem and AF arrived just over half way through 2ww. Previously clinic have said test in 16 days, which I have always taken to mean basting day as day one, but they gave me an actual date this cycle, which with my counting would be day 17. Grrrrr... as if it's not long enough to wait anyway!

Olga, sorry you're feeling bad. All I can say is most of us have been through the same, so at least you can be assured it is normal, if not v nice for you.

Angel girl, welcome and loads of luck.

Katie, well done, you! Hope some of that baby dust rubbed off on you!

Hasina, hope your scan goes ok, I had a bit of a wobble at my early scans this cycle as it was the same nurse in the same room who gave me the bad news when I had my missed miscarriage. 

Wolla, have fun with your inlaws! Mine are here over Easter and so here for my OTD, which will be interesting as MIL doesn't know about our tx and we aren't about to share news immediately, which ever way it goes.

I got v confused cause I replied to the deleted messages then couldn't find them again. My reply hasn't been removed, so also I hope that I haven't caused anyone any offence. There seems to be a bit of a clamp down across the site on what you can and can't say on various threads. In fact, admin, assuming you are 
reading, surely there must be a way to show that a post has been removed, rather than the entire thing 
vanishing into the ether? I'm sure other sites do this. Sorry, but it makes me a bit cross when I'm following a thread that suddenly seems disjointed until you realise that people have replied to a post that you can't 
see. Sorry, will get off my soapbox now.

Kx


----------



## wolla

KG -Last cycle AF arrived while we were still on hol with my parents, who although they know we're going to be having tx didn't know we were cycling - Had to wait about 3 hours before I could get DH on his own to let him know - here's hoping that it's a BFP you have to keep to yourselves while MIL is staying x x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is OK. I have been reading all your postsbut just haven't had chance to reply. I'm off for cd18 scan today to see if I've had any response to increased dosage. Fingers x'd. 

So pleased it's finally Friday, this week has dragged on forever!! 

Will let you all know what happens at scan - it's first one without DH there too! Hope it's good news. 

Speak soon. 

A. Xxx


----------



## charlie321

sorry no time for personals but I just tested................. BFP! OMG OMG

I know it's early days and am on the phone to the clinic now. Only tested once  so I hope I'm not making a total idiot of myself. I really really really hope it lasts. Not feeling as sick and boobs don't hurt as much   .

Got scan on tues. I'm so scared I can't stop shaking and I'm now convincing myself that I've made a mistake and this is a dream or something.

Dh is at work not sure whether to text him or wait til I see him! I've left the test where he'll see it!

Sorry to go on. 

I hope you all get to this point too.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Charlie that's amazing new, HUGE congrats to you both!! xx


----------



## KG

OMG Charlie, that 's amazing news. I had a feeling you were from how you were describing you felt, but didn't dare say much as I didn't want to build up your hopes if it was a late AF. How late is AF? I guess a bit hard to tell if your last cycle messed up dates a bit... Wishing you all the best for Tues scan. 

Kx


----------



## Katie Kate

Congrats Charlie, brilliant news! I say wait till he gets home and tell him in person! Maybe text and tell him u have something to show him! X


----------



## charlie321

Grr just lost a post. 

Hopefully, KG and Katie thank you for your messages. I've left the test by dh's computer which he goes to first when he gets home and he'll be home before me! Can't wait to see his face and now I've got the perfect excuse not to do the hoovering   

KG - If I count my last bleed, which wasn't supposed to be a real af as I'd just come off the buserelin, then I'm 3 weeks late so that would make me 7 weeks. Eeeek! 

Missy  - sounds like basting went well. Good luck for your 2ww. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. And thanks for all the support and advice recently. It was a real help   .

Cupcake - good luck with your new clinic. I hope they get you that bfp.x

Brookie - hello   . You might be new to iui but you are not alone. Good luck and i hope the follies start growing nicely.   I'm unexplained too which makes you go   a bit but fingers crossed for a successful treatment.x

Wolla  - good luck with the inlaws. Just count to 10 before you say anything if things get a bit hormotional!

Hasina - good luck for monday's scan. Hope you're doing ok.x

Hi to everyone else. I hope you're ok and good luck to those in the 2ww and those stimming. I hope you all get to have a day like mine today   . I never thought I would be lucky enough to get this far so I'm proof that it can happen and just when you least expect it too. 

Thanks for putting up with me this week. We've got our answer now so I'll just    that it lasts. Please    for me too.x


----------



## olga74

Charlie - that is fantastic news and your DH will be so thrilled   to you.  

Thanks for the support yesterday, was just on a real downer.  Anyway it's a quick post, had my day 10 scan this morning, lining at 5.7 and a few follies but none over 10.  Guess I'm on the long cycle this time too    Ah well.  Back on Monday, see what the weekend has done but guess I'm on for another 3 scans before basting.

Hope everyone is doing well and I'll get back on tomorrow to do personals. 

Olga xx


----------



## Missy123

charlie - That's fantastic news  I am so chuffed for you both. You will have to let us know how DH reacts and i'm sure he will be on cloud 9 and NOT let you do the hoovering! Had that feeling that you were and it's great to see another BFP! 
Olga - They will soon grow  I bet they will be alot bigger on monday!
Brookie - Welcome and I was on puregon too and they soon grow on that so hoping that things are moving in the right direction by tuesday.  
Angelgirl - Welcome and i too started my 2ww yesterday so hoping it goes quite fast for us and we get our BFP's!  Yes i'm also using those horrible things now too!
AmyBxxx - Hoping you have some follicles now.   
Stimming








AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 13 scan - mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - scan on tue 19th  
cupcake - changing clinics


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quickie

Welcome to all newbies, you'll find some great friends and support on here  

Amy - how did scan go?  

Charlie - We all had a feeling you were, so pleased for you both. I love your idea of not telling him in words but showing him, he's gonna go nuts. Congratulations and best of luck for Tue. Your giving us all hope        

Xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Can't wait to hear about his reaction Charlie! Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Congratulations Charlie  

I'm so excited! I am growing follies!!!! Very slowly but I have 2 little 6mm follies on my left ovary! Yeay!!!! Going back on Monday for cd21 scan with fingers tightly crossed they grow into big jucies!! Continuing with 75iu puregon and got the proper needles this time. Yeay!!!

any positive stories of follies growing fast are welcome!! 

Will post properly when I get online properly!!

Amy. Xxx


----------



## KG

Great news Amy! One of mine went from about 10 to 16 in 2 days, which I think surprised even the clinic!

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats, Charlie!!!!! Hoping for a H&H pregnancy for you.

Amy B, I had no follies one scan then suddenly a good one two/three days later [I think it was almost ready for basting ... 16mm or something like that]. Good luck!

Thinking of you all. I'll be back more regularly in May even though we're not planning on further IUI [it feels like home here ]. Hopefully, we'll have a few more "graduates" by then. Much luck.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Question time!  I am new to IUI although i've been through ICSI so apologies if this question sounds  
From what I remember of ICSI and IVF the scan shows your folicules but its only during EC that they know how many eggs are in the folicules.  With IUI when they scan you pre trigger how do they know that those follies actually contain eggs? As I said sorry if I am being really dense!! x


----------



## hasina

hi all hope all is ok and well..

charlie omg omg   sooo happy for u... had a feeling u wer.. let us know how dh reaction, awww he will be over the moon..

brookie0079 hay hun welcome to the thread, theres loads of us... trust me just talking to everyone on here does make urself a bit better..
i have unexplaind as well... thats something we have to deal with hun and in time hopefully soon u will get bfp...
very brave of u to do ur injection.. im wimp get my dh to do it...
we are all here for each other soo feel free to ask question or even letting ur feelings out as we are all on the same boat and wanting our dream come true.. xx

kg hay hun,sorry to hear it was the same person doing ur scans and had to tell u about m/c.. hope ur 2ww flys quickly as possible xx

amyb fantastic news that ur juice follicle are growing.. they will defo grow more by monday.. i got day9 scan on monday also...

forever hay buddie hows it going with u? bet u cant wait for scan day..

olga  those follicle will defo grow goodluck on monday xx

afm nothing to report just cant wait for monday to come.. taken the day of soo can spend some time with dh and my dd...

hope all the rest of the lovely ladies are doing ok and well xx


----------



## Katie Kate

Hopefullyvsoon: I have no idea! I think they probably don't know and just assume there is because of the size they grow to... I'd be interested to know too! X


----------



## KG

hopefullyvsoon, I don't think they do know. Presumably the tests done before starting IUI show that you are ovulating, and therefore are producing eggs - does that sound right?  The way I understand then it is that when you are younger you are more likely to have an egg in each follie which is why they are v careful about overtiming, and not letting you go ahead with more than two follies, whereas as you get older you are more likely to have follies without eggs, which is why they try and get me to three follies! 

I have a vague idea that they can do a blood test to check if there are eggs present, but I'm not sure where I read that, so may be mistaken.

Kx


----------



## KG

Sorry, overtiming should say overstimming! stupid iPad spell check keeps altering my words, then won't let me edit.


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hopefully - I would of said the same as Katie, I think it's an assumption once they reach optimum size they have an egg in them, don't think they really know that though.

Amy - That's great news Hun, so glad their growing for you  

Hasina - hi Buddy, I'm experiencing all the glamorous symptoms of clomid   I really can't wait till Tue like, I better have some juicy fellas. Any tips on what I can do to help them grow??
How are you doing? 

Charlie - how did DH react? We are all in suspense here  

A Big Hello to everyone else, been very busy recently so little time to send personals, I'm reading and keeping up with you all.

Xx


----------



## angelgirl

Day 3 of my 2ww....
My face is very spotty, and greasy... getting use to the pessaries now. twice a day!
Im trying to slow down, ive read drinking milk helps in the 2ww.
im not drinking any caffine also....
any ladies give me advise on things to help while in 2 ww.


----------



## Missy123

AmyBxxx - That's great news of the follicles    I bet they will be super speedy now they have started growing.    You may have just needed the higher dose.

hopefullyvsoon - I don't think they know if every follicle contains an egg i think it is like the others have said unless you do ivf/icsi there is no telling, i wish we knew though.

angelgirl  - I am getting a few spots too and i don't usually suffer with them and my hair feels greasy so just going to wash it again as i feel skank!

Pixie22 - Hope you are ok and got over your nights.    You are testing tomorrow ? or did you test yesterday ? Good luck   

Shenagh - How you doing, have you managed to find another clinic? I looked on the HFEA site and there was 3 NHS clinics for northern ireland but not sure how far they are from you, one was belfast. Good luck finding one.   

Good luck to everyone this month and longing for some more good scans and BFP's.   

I never felt ovulation this time but i usually feel a slight pain in my ovary but as i had so much cramping i could have missed it but i am feeling it now and have some more CM but on my scan i had 3 smaller follicles of 8,9, and 10 could it be those going now as surely the bigger ones would have gone after the trigger on tuesday. Hoping this is ok as i was basted on thurs morning. Anyone had smaller ones and felt them go a few days later?


----------



## Lilly27

Hi ladies, hope u are all ok, just wanted to ask a question: I'm due to start my second process of iui next week and when I worked my dates out it seems that I will ovulate over the bank holidays and I was just wondering if anyone had this happen to them I'm under the uchl and I am not sure if they will be open on bank holidays as all of you it's agonising waiting but I don't want to start the clomid if I'm not going to be able to have it this month, as you all know the process is so emotional I just want it to be asap, any answers would be appreciated! 
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Missy123

lilly - I know someone who was using clomid and had the same problem so they asked for a trigger injection so ovulation happened when they were open. It wasn't at uchl but it maybe worth asking your clinic if they can do that for you too. You don't know unless you ask. Hoping that the timing works out for you.


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

lilly - I am probably due for trigger and basting over the BH and my clinic will be open all over that weekend. Worth checking your clinics opening hours just so you can relax! Good luck! x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Peeps,

Charlie - Massive congratulations!!!   How did DH react? I kind of lost where you were up to, I know you were waiting for AF, but did you do IUI then, or natural cycle? Didnt you test a few weeks ago? I dont know how you could go so long without waiting - I bet your over the moon now tho! and not long to wait til your scan!!

Hasina - glad your rocking and rolling again - hopefully you get another BFP and a sticky bean!!   

Missy - I'm sure the timings were fine for your basting, try not to stress - I feel so many weird feelings even when nothing is happening inside, i think its too hard to tell - really hope this is your month  

lilly - my clinic arent open weekends or bh's but they prescribe cetrotide injections, to stop the egg releasing early, so they could use that if the follie is about ready....

Angelgirl - hope your 2ww going ok so far, I try to drink lots of milk too, I dont know why, heard it was helpful for IVF and thought it couldnt do any harm!!

Hopefullyvsoon - my clinic told me if the edometrium is thick there is likely to be an egg in the follicle....

Amy B - great those follies are growing, mine had a sudden spurt just before I was basted, they just started growing on the friday, there was 2 at 12mm, went back on the monday, and was ready for basting - 1 at 17mm I think..... 

AFM - I'm pretty sure the IUI hasnt worked this time, I just dont feel anything!! (and i'm trying to prepare myself for bad news!!)  i'll probably test in a couple of days, just to check, and I'm already telling myself that I'll start again straight away, so will hopefully only be a couple of weeks until i'm on 2ww again - altho the bank holidays might get in the way, and its going to be hard to get out of work as well, as i'm still very new, so i've been trying to think of excuses so I can go to scans and stuff.....  

Anyway hi and big hugs to everyone else!!  

xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

Thanks to everyone on the follie question and big thanks to Jodie re the endo comment as that has put my mind at rest instead of driving myself  

Has anyone else had problems getting the menopur into the syringe?  No matter what I do (releasing te pressure etc) the liquid keeps getting sucked back out of the syringe. It takes me about 5 goes to get it to stay in   what am I doing wrong?

Hope everyone is doing good xx


----------



## KG

Lilly, my clinic don't open bank hols or weekends, but not sure what they would do if you were ready to ovulate. I would give them a call and find out how/if they work round it.

Jodie, you've still got a few days before OTD, haven't you? Maybe possible that you could get a bfp with no symptoms, there's still time. 

I'm not sure what the trigger did to me this month. I've had AF style cramping on and off since just before basting and really sore, heavy boobs. Far too soon to mean anything positive so it must be the HCG.  I don't remember having this at the start of 2ww in previous cycles. I've got to do another pregnyl jab tonight so heaven knows what I'll feel like tomorrow.

Kx


----------



## Jodie K

Hopefullyvsoon - your welcome hun   dont know about the menopur tho, I dont use it xx

KG - Thanks hun, I think I'm prepared for a negative this cycle tho, hope your 2ww is going ok, fingers crossed this is your month!


----------



## olga74

Evening ladies, 

just dropping in to say hi, hope everyone is doing ok this weekend.  I'm having a lazy one and sending growth thoughts to my follies for Monday. 

Catch up soon, 

Olga xx


----------



## hasina

hi all hope all is enjoying there weekend..

first of all jodie my ex buddie  dont u start thinking negetive as i have high hopes for u, and i no u will get bfp.. soo hang in there... u still got few days left...  

forever hay budddie ive just been drinking loads of pineapple juice hun... i have hered brazilian nuts are good as well.
not long hun hang in there.. i cant wait myself for monday..

hopefullyvsoon sorry hun i dont use menopur, hope the otheres can answear that if any ones on the same drugs as you..

lilly27 u just ringed a bell in my head i think il be ovulating on bh.. soo i will need to find out myself also if barts are open... damn anyway got scan on monday see what they say... now stressing...
make shore u make a call to ur clinic and find out... hope urs are open too xx

*suziwong, jodie, helen, wolla, anglegirl, missy, pixy, kl82, betty, kg, katie* 
  hope the 2ww flys quickly and u all finally get ur dream coming true with a bfp ....

*amy, shenagh, olga, brookie, forever, hopefullyvsoon*   

catherine how are u?

afm... just worried now that if my clinic is open on bh... its always 1 after another...


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies hope u are all ok! I have a very quick urgent question! I injected yesterday and my leg went dead after it, iv now noticed I must have hit a small vein at the top of my thigh and have a very big blue bruise, although I'm afraid incase the gonal f didn't go where it was meant to and went down my veins instead? Stressing and freakin out big time! Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Hasina - Right I need some pineapple juice, I'll get the DH on that mission right away, Asda's still open right girls??  

Hopefully - not sure what Menopur is. Is it a solution problem? You could try a bigger bore needle to draw up drugs then put smaller needle on for injecting. Or is it a pressure thing due to a glass ampule? If so insert the equivilant air to the solution before drawing it back. So draw up ur water for injection, squirt it into the ampule, remove needle, shake and mix. Then draw air into the syringe (let's say 2ml for example sake) put needle into the ampule, push air into the ampule, turn ampule upside down (still holding the plunger in the syringe and the needle is still in the ampule) ensure needle tip is now in the solution, let go of the plunger and the syringe will fill itself, the whole 2ml as you've caused an equal vacuum by replacing what solution you want by putting the air in. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain without showing you. I hope it helps Buddy  

XxX


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Shenagh - A number of things could of happen their love, I need more info. I'm assuming you inject in your leg. Did it go completely dead as in couldn't move etc, or was it just a bit numb? Is it a bruise of the needle, or bigger or darker or a funny shape? Can you move your leg now, or is it sensitive to put on the floor? Have you noticed any lumps on the back of your leg? Is it red and hot?

It's prob nothing to worry about but more info will help. Have you not got an out of hours contact number for your clinic, like a near by gyanae ward etc? 

Xx


----------



## pixie22

Hi guys! I was planning to have a really good catch up this evening, and read through all the past comments I missed in my few weeks away, but i got out of work an hour late this evening, yes thats right an HOUR late!!!! Started at 8am, and didn't get out until 9.15pm starting to think the lack of rest and stress from work is the reason IUI isn't working for us, after both inseminations i've gone to work the next day and had very busy 12 hour shifts. Anyway rant over......

Hopefullyvsoon - are you putting the tip of the needle into the little space at the neck of the vial when drawing up the menopur? If not, this will help with stopping the menopur from being sucked back into the vial if that doesn't work try holding the plunger of the syringe when bringing the needle out of the vial. Hope that helps hun.

Shenagh - Don't panic about injecting in the same area as a vein, I'm positive its all fine. The solution will be in your system so will do its work. Injecting any part of the body can cause bruises, and you may react differently each time you inject yourself so don't pull your hair out thinking you have done something wrong. 

So..... I managed to stop myself from testing on friday, I know it would have only been 2 days early but decided to be good this month. I did test about 20 minutes ago and got a BFN! I'm really disappointed, but I'm going to test again tomorrow morning (which will be OTD) because DP told me off for testing at night and after reading the instructions that came with the test I found out I should have "restricted my fluid intake before testing" well i drank a litre bottle of water on the way home from work, silly me lol. So I will test again tomorrow morning but sure it's going to be another BFN! At least im prepared for it now.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies, I'm going to bed to catch up some well needed sleep. Fingers crossed for some sunshine tomorrow x x x


----------



## hasina

Forever my buddie just Reading up on me fone, u should become a nurse lol loved the way u explainig ur replys.. I'm soo bad at explaining.. Lol send hubby quickly to asda I think they close at 12..  Make shore it's not concentrate juice.. Pure pineapple juice.. Xxxxx


----------



## hasina

Pixy plez don't loose hope as otd is tommorow soo many ladies from here test early. My fingers are crossed for it to change to bfp xxx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Haha Hasina, bless ya. I am a nurse as well as a midwife, cant help but try and help, it's trained into me  
Pure pineapple juice it is, don't fancy brazil nuts like. 

And girls who are drinking milk, just make sure it's no full fat, it has no extra calcium in it, just more fat and that won't be of any benefit.

XxX


----------



## shenagh1

Hey forevr ok ill try and explain what happened! Yestrday when I put the needle in and started injecting straight away while needle was still in the very top of my right thigh the area around the needle turned blue and my leg began to go heavy! When I pulled the needle out there was a blue mark about 2-3 inches long with needle mark in middle like u get when u have an iv in! My leg didn't stay dead for long but today it is still quite heavy and feels a little odd! My aunt was a nurse and said not to worry but I am now that its still niggling away! She hasn't worked as a nurse in over 25 years so I'm thinking she is wrong! What do u think?! Where should I inject instead? Thanks so much for ur help! Xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy

I wouldn't worry, just sounds like you've hit a vein and bruised it, that will be why it's heavy as well as the discolouration. Different drugs require different injection sites and different techniques depending on the nature of the drug and whether it needs to be in muscle or subcutaneous tissue. In future when ever you got to inject with needle and syringe, before you push the plunger in just pull it back slightly and if you've hit a vein ull get a flash back of blood in the hood of the needle then ull know to reposition it. The veins where your likely to hit are very small and won't of really caused any damage, sometimes you can go straight through them as well where you wouldn't necessarily get a flash back of blood but would get the bruise and heaviness from it. You could of hit a nerve. All of these things are nothing to really worry about, just bruising and discomfort that you can avoid in future. The drugs will be in your system regardless of what's happened so don't worry about that.

I'm sure you'll be fine and its nothing to stress over and is just ome of those things as we say, but I have to add that I would get shot for giving advise on a chat thread so must add that if it gets worse or your concerned or unwell in anyway please seek medical advice ie go to A&E or walk in centre etc. Especially if you notice extensive bruising and lumps particularly to the back of your leg and you can't put your leg on the floor as it hurts too much. That's something completely different. 

Take care  

Good night all, off to bed now as up early for work in the morning.
XxX


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - Hope your leg is feeling better today.  I inject in my belly and had the biggest bruise there this time it is only just going after being all the colours of the rainbow! Even found doing the dishes sore as it was right in the front!

Pixie - Sorry it was a BFN yesterday hoping it will change this morning.  

Forever hopefull - Did you get your pineapple juice? You must have a good DH to go shopping for you i can't even get mine in a supermarket.  Maybe it's the fact that he drives for one so sick of the sight of groceries!

Hope the scans tomorrow are showing some lovely follicles and you get to the 2ww soon.  
Good luck to all those on the 2ww and hoping for some more BFP's real soon.  
Love to everyone else.  xx
Stimming








AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 13 scan - mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww








Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Suziewong - OTD 20th April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP








Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles








Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - scan on tue 19th








cupcake - changing clinics


----------



## AmyBxxx

Ladies, i have missed you!

I have been reading everyone's posts but just haven't been able to get online to reply - and trying to do a decent reply on my iphone is like trying to reply on a spoon. Useless!

Anyway, I have come in from the sunshine and plugged the laptop in so I can say hello properly...

*Shenagh* - OMG i would have gone into a blind panic if that had been me  - thank goodness for this site eh? I must admit I have had two or three bruises on my tummy and have taken to wearing elasticated waist clothes on a weekend (on that note - New Look have some really good linen trousers with almost like a tracksuit waist band - very comfy £20 - they are excellent)
*Pixie22* have you tested again? Hope the peesticks have changed their mind hun.  

*Olga* - good luck for Monday, I'm off for a scan Monday too - hope there are some big juicy follies for us both (but not too many!)  

*Lily* - I am not sure about the bank holidays but my clinic are open Saturdays and Sundays. I think I am very lucky by the sound of it.  

*Jodiek* - sorry to hear you're not feeling too positive about this cycle. Hope you're ok.   

Thanks for all your speedy-follie stories! I am back tomorrow for cd21 scan so i am really, really hoping they have grown. I'm in a bit of a pickle...before we started treatment I booked to go home over Easter (down to Bournemouth) to visit my family. Thing is, we weren't expecting treatment to be going on so long, I thought i would be nearing the end of the 2ww by then...anyhoo, I am due to fly down on Wednesday but may end up having to cancel the trip unless my follies kick into action and I can be basted by then. Just angry really as it's the only thing I have been looking forward to for months and have really tried to focus on it through the hard weeks. I know if it all ends in a bfp then it'll be worth it but it's so frustrating.

My appointment last week was really good. I had 2 doctors doing the scan (not nurses) don't know why?? Anyway, they were very thorough and found those two little follies on my left ovary...I'm just wondering - is there any chance the 6mm follies could have been there all the time and just missed by the nurses? I know I am paranoid but I just really don't want to be disappointed tomorrow if nothing has happened.

I also had my second counselling session last week. Not sure what i think of it to be honest. It did help to blurt everything out to a stranger who knows all about the treatment etc, but i was feeling OK anyway - i wish i could see her on demand when I am having a bad day! It has made me consider adoption in a bit more detail, though I know that now I have started on fertility treatment I will see it all the way through to the end.

Anyway, hope you're having a good weekend. I'll let you know what happens at the scan tomorrow.

AmyBxxx

PS Once we all have our bundles of joy, we should arrange the biggest playdate ever!


----------



## Keeping busy

Hi all, I'm new to the site so just wanted to post and say hello. On 2ww for first round of IUI, and eating lots of fresh pineapple! Had really bad cramping on Friday after my basting despite the procedure not hurting at all, anyone else experienced anything similar. 

hopefullyvsoon, I was injecting menopur and had a similar problem, although didn't happen every time. Didn't come up with a solution sorry, just kept trying until it worked.

thinking of everyone who is waiting and hope it's not driving you to mad, I'm only on day three and already finding it hard.

Take care
Xx


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

keeping busy welcome to the site and I hope te 2ww goes smoothly and quickly witout sending you too  ! 

Thanks everyone for the menopur syringe advice.  I will give it a whirl in an hour and see if it works...!

Did anyone not have any symptoms on stims?  I am fretting that my follies are snoozing and not growing as this is day 4 on stims and I'm not feeling anything.  Can't believe I'm actually wishing myself to feel rubbish  

Hope everyone is having a chilled weekend and good luck to those scanning tomorrow x


----------



## Missy123

Keeping busy - Welcome to the tread! Hope you are doing ok and i'm sure the cramping will ease. I am on day 4 of my 2ww and i had bad pains in the stomach for a couple of days felt like i had been kicked but it's eased now and my basting didn't hurt either! Hoping the rest of our 2ww goes quick. 

hopefullyvsoon - Well how was it? Did you try a new technique? Hoping it was easier for you.    

AmyBxxx - Hope your follies have got bigger and i'm sure the nurse didn't miss them on your earlier scan. They are trained and know what they are looking for else they wouldn't be scanning surely. Try not to worry and good luck for tomorrow.    Hoping you can still go and see your family soon.   

hasina & Olga - good luck with your scan tomorrow i hope yours have grown too.    

Jodie - How are you feeling and we are all hoping you get a good result, try and stay positive not long to go.   

cupcake - Are you back from your break to London yet? Missing you.


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, lovely day here again today and supposed to be the same tomorrow. Everything seems so much easier when the sun is out!

Amy, I've had a few sessions with a counsellor recently and fell the same - I really resent going if I'm having an 'up' day! Especially as I usually feel a bit low immediately after, in fact all that talking exhausts me. I'm sure it's helping over the long term though.

hopefully, I didn't really feel anything when I was stimming this cycle, certainly not so much bloating and I was sure follies weren't growing as I couldn't feel them, but all was fine.

Keeping busy, welcome, and good luck for your 2ww!

Pixie, how are you doing today?

Ladies, I am so bored with this 2ww already and I'm not even halfway through yet! I haven't started stressing yet (that'll be about Wednesday!!) and it's too early to be symptom spotting, I'm just really fed up with the waiting... Being busy isn't helping much, just making everyday last twice as long!

Loads of luck to everyone scanning tomorrow.

Kx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey hopefullyvsoon, I had no effects at all from the stims, but had one 23 and one 24 follicle and a number of little ones so I wouldn't worry, I'm sure they are doing their job. What dose of menopur are you on? 
Missy123, thanks for the reassurance, you must be due to test day before me, good luck,
Thanks KG and you.
Everyone else, thinking of you,
X x


----------



## Poppets Mammy

Just a quick update from phone

Keeping busy - hello and welcome  

Missy - got my juice, he got concentrate though instead of pure, claimed he didn't see anything different and panic bought. Bless he tried. He's very well trained   no really I'm blessed to know him, he doesn't have it easy with me.

AFM - I feel crap today, clomid has well and truly took a hold of me, can hardly
Keep my eyes open, so lethargic. 1st injection tonight, looking forward to scan Tue to see how my follicles are growing. I too am wondering about the bank holiday issue as I'll be due to bast then as well. Will find out more on Tue.

Hope your all well
Xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick one from me to say congratulations to Charlie    

Forever - The pinapple Juice and brazil nuts are good for implantation apparently so make sure you have fresh once you have had basting, don't have too much a small glass daily. 

KG - Sorry that the 2ww is dragging for you, good luck with the rest of it. 

Keeping busy - Welcome 

Amyb - well done on the follies and good luck for tomorrow. 

Jodie - How you doing? x 

Hasina - How's things? 

Everyone else hope all is well.x 

Moo.x


----------



## wolla

Charlie - woohoo - that's fab news, congratulations x  x x x 

Keeping Busy - welcome to the thread and good luck with the rest of your 2ww x x

KG - sorry the 2ww is dragging for you too - I have NEVER symptom spotted like I have this time - and been doing it for at least 4 days now - I am truly sending myself   Hope the 2nd week goes a bit faster for you x x 

Amy - that's fab news that your follies have started growing.   ing for lots more growth by your next scan

Cupcake - wow - you sound really upbeat - that's great.  You do lose sight of who you are when you're going through this.  You deserved to let your hair down and have a few drinks - it'll have done you the world of good.  Happy Birthday for Tuesday (it's mine on Weds   )

AFM - survived a weekend with the in-laws (despite them constantly asking why i didn't want a drink) - now DS is in bed, DH is at the pub and I'm enjoying the peace and quiet and full possession of the remote control.    Am NOT enjoying this 2ww one bit.  I can't believe that I've still got a week to go (officially - but will test on Friday if AF not here by then)  And like I said - I'm symptom spotting like crazy - am sooooooooo tired (but could be from 2 nights broken sleep on an airbed  ) had a 'peculiar' feeling in my tummy for the last few days - and when I ran down the stairs earlier I could've sworn my boobs hurt.  In fact - I've just prodded them and can confirm that they do indeed hurt a bit.  waaaaaaaaaah - I just want to go to sleep and wake up on OTD.

Hi to Katie, Cupcake, Hasina, Forever, Missy, Mina and everyone I've missed
Wolla
x


----------



## suziewong

Congratulations Charlie....fab news! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well.

Just a quickie to let you know that AF arrived this morning  so will be leaving this thread soon as moving onto IVF. Was   that it wouldn't come to this, but hey ho - life is unfair at times.

Good luck to each and every one of you and I really hope you get your little miracles soon. I will keep popping in to catch up on your journeys every now and then.

Lots of Love

Suzie xxx


----------



## suziewong

JUST UPDATING...
Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh- day 19 scan - Thur 14th Apr
hasina - day 9 scan - 18th Apr
Olga - day 13 scan -  mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww  
Aimees – natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD  20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP    
Ruby – EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain – EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming – EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles        
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie – scan on tue 19th  
cupcake - changing clinics  
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF


----------



## Missy123

Suzie - So sorry    Hope that IVF brings you your dream.    That's my next step after this one too.   

cupcake - It's great that you are feeling so happy and laughter is the best tonic!    I've missed that too for a while with being so stressed over tx. Glad you didn't get a hangover. It's all happening for you this week HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow and new clinic appointment on wednesday so lots to look forward to.   

Wolla - lmao at you prodding your (.)(.) sounds like me infact i bet we all do it!   
Keeping busy - I'm testing 27th some clinics have different rules on testing. 23 and 24 are great sizes hopefully they can't miss those bullseyes!   

KG - I am bored too just want it to hurry up! I watched back to the future 3 last week we could do with a car like that to take us to our OTD!
Jodie -    for testing.
Good luck with the scans today AmyBxxx, Hasina and Olga.    Can't wait to hear about those juicy growing follicles.

I'm starting to symptom spot but trying my hardest not to and it's way too early.   Keep feeling like AF is comng and today have a lower back ache. 
Only 9 days to go to drive me mad! I'm just scared as we have agreed to try ICSI next if this one dosen't work so pinning all my hopes that it does.


----------



## KG

Suzie, I am so sorry it wasn't better news for you.

Kx


----------



## wolla

Suzie - so sorry   - best of luck with the next leg of your journey x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Had scan - nothing. 

Dose upped to 100iu a day. Had to cancel trip home. I am beyond gutted.


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Amy - so sorry to hear that hun   . I really hope the increased dose does the trick   
Suzie - so sorry hun   . Good luck with IVF   

Wolla - sounds like the 2ww is driving you a bit    but I hope those symptoms are good signs   

Forever - sorry the clomid is making you feel poo. Hope you feel better soon   

Cupcake - I'm really pleased you had a good weekend and you're feeling more like your old self   

KG - Sorry the 2ww is a drag. I hope it's worth the wait   

Missy  - Try not to stress over symptom spotting (yes easier said than done) as I genuinely felt af was coming but look at me now! 

AFM; Thanks girls for all your messages. Well dh sent me a text on Fri while I was at work which was a super smilie face so I knew he'd found the test and when I got home he was there at the door with a big hug. Overall he took it quite calmly though as he knows as well as me that it's very early days. He said it felt like a weight off our shoulders knowing that whatever happens now, we know we can conceive. Spent saturday in bed with ms and dh did all the chores, bless him. Feeling tons better today though. I'm sooooo scared though that this is going to get taken away from me. 

Sorry to go on about it guys   . I don't want to upset anyone but I hope you see it as a sign that there's hope for everyone.x


----------



## olga74

Morning, 

quick update from my scan - 2 follies, 12 & 11 on my right ovary and some other small ones, left side are all small (under 10), lining is up to 8.  I'll get a call later but I guess I'll be in for a scan again Wednesday.

Suzie, best of wishes on the next stage of your journey.  I'm on the March/April thread and there has been good success there with IVF  

Catch up later on personals

Olga


----------



## shenagh1

Morning ladies, busy in here this morning already! 
Suzie- so sorry about AF we will be heading that way if this time doesn't work!

Sorry for such a short post ladies but had my scan this morning.. 1 folli at 19-20 on right ovary! So basting wed morning only thing is nurse never told me when to take trigger because I'm usually given it in the hospital as I always got basted on a friday before this! Anyway she has finished for the day, jst my luck so what time do u think?

Amybxx this is a good thing to say it can happen altough I uPped my own dose as I knew how my body would react that is t only reason I have a folli this early! Xx 
Will be back later for personals x


----------



## hasina

hi all im sorry my post my drag on..
im am soo upset after my scan as my follicles wer too small. they have booked me in for friday. but might recieve a call saying to maybe come for scan on wednesday..
my last 2 cycles my follies wer growing fine dnt no why this is happening..
as soon as i walked out of the clinic i just wanted to cry my eyes out.. but holded it in..
on top of that, dh came from work late yesterday.. and all i just needed was some loving and comfort words.. soo i got the hump for that   . he is very supportive but i really needed that extra support specially after the m/c and going through the whole process. im just sick and tired waiting and waiting around for tx to start.. i think i just thought too positive... as things start to get hard and hard every cycle...
i just feel like packing the whole thing up... im sorry ladies this is what im feeling right now, i no its nothing and i need to wait for the scan on friday hopefully it will grow.. im just fed up..
anyway at least i got to find out that clinic are open just for scans and basting soo relieved there... bloddy i would of hit the roof if it wasnt as i would of lost more money...

suzie soo sorry 
sorry will do personal later as i am too upset... hope everyone elses scan goes well and 2ww over soon.. xx


----------



## KG

Shenagh, do you know from previous cycles how long your clinic likes to have between trigger and basting? If you can work it out from your previous cycles, I would perhaps go with that.

Amy, so sorry, hun. Hopefully the bigger dose will do the trick. I hate the way this tx messes with all areas of your life and makes it impossible to plan anything.

hasina, was it a day9 scan today? Plenty of time for your follies to grow yet. I think it gets harder with each cycle cause I have lost the excitement I had when we first started and each cycle is just something to get through now. 

Charlie, so happy for you! When is your scan?

Still ages and ages to go before I get to the end of this wait! I can't even symptom spot as I have had really tender boobs and AF pains since my trigger, so no point reading anything into it!

Take care,
Kx


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - I think clinics usually say anywhere between 24-36 hrs but like KG said can you not go with your last timings. Hope you make a decision you are happy with.  Well done for getting that far. Did you look into other clinics in ireland?
AmyBxxx -  I'm sure you will see your family soon but i know what i would choose. Hoping that the 100iu does the trick and they start growing soon.  
KG - That's how i am feeling and like charlie said she had AF pains and was convinced it was on the way and look at her now!  
Hasina - These things take time and you might be being a little impatient at day 9.  It could be worse so bear with it and they will be big enough soon.  
Mine are small on day 9 usually then they have a little growth spurt!
Olga - Lining sounds perfect and a few more days and so will be the follicles!  
charlie, brookie & forever hopefull - Good luck with your scans tomorrow.  
Jodie K - 

Stimming  
AmyBxxx - day 21 scan - mon 18th April
shenagh - Insem wed 20th Apr
hasina - day 13 scan - fri 22nd Apr or maybe wed 20th
Olga - day 13 scan - mon 18th Apr
catherine -
Hopefullyvsoon - scan - wed 20th Apr
Forever hopefull - day 9 scan - Tue 19th April
Brookie - scan on tue 19th Apr

2ww  
Aimees - natural cycle but OTD about 13 April
Jodie K - OTD 19th April
Helenx - OTD 20th April
Wolla - OTD 24th April
Katie Kate - OTD 22nd Apr ??
kl82 - OTD ?
KG - OTD 27th Apr
BettyJ - OTD ?
Pixie22 - OTD 17th Apr
Missy - OTD 27th Apr
Angelgirl - OTD ?

BFP   
Ruby - EDD 01/1/11
hopingagain - EDD 17/11/11
Wishing & Dreaming - EDD ??
Mina Moo - EDD
Hellsbells26 - EDD 09/12/11

Inbetween cycles  
Bubbs
Pixielou
dollface
Suzdee
Jack2009
Summerglory
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8
mo:-D - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Silliest Sausage
Charlie - scan on tue 19th 
cupcake - changing clinics 
Suziewong - waiting to start IVF


----------



## hellsbells26

Hello everyone

Sorry I haven't posted in about a week. I have been keeping up with you all but have been really busy with work and then working from home in the evening.

Charlie - Congrats girl - delighted for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Forever Hopeful - Thanks for your reasurring words regarding heartburn - Its great that we have your expertise as well as your friendship.  

Cupcake - great to hear you sounding so happy. Happy Birthday tomorrow. 

Wolla- Happy Birthday. Its my birthday today - that's three of us in  a row. Good luck with the rest of the 2ww  

Hasina and Amy I'm ending growing thoughts your way.  . Amy - so sorry that you had to cancel your trip  

KG and Missy - fingers crossed   

Hello to all the newbies and good luck to everyone else stimming or on the 2ww. 

AFM - I'm ok. Feeling  a bit sicky and tired but don't mind that. Can't wait for the scan on the 27th.
Thinking of you all

Hels


----------



## hopefullyvsoon

wolla and hellsbells Happy Birthday  

Forever Hopeful, Good luck with the scan tomorrow buddy

Hi to everyone else injecting, scanning and waiting.

I'm still trying to work out if I am getting any feelings of growing follies.  Been having an upset tum and spotty so maybe that's a sign its working.  Injections have provided no pain, bruising or even a spot of blood so I was worrying I wasn't doing them right!  Weirdly I'm going to miss my little injection ritual   

x


----------



## Missy123

hellsbells - Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear hellsbells happy birthday to you! It's in place of the fancy things i can't do them!   
cupcake - Happy birthday for tomorrow   
wolla - Happy birthday for wednesday   
Birthday wishes to you all!


----------



## rjmett

New home this way lovely ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261591.0

Becca x


----------

